# Авиация > Современность >  Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

## [RUS] MK

Я вот тут подумал, а не создать ли такую тему? Ведь, как говорится, "потенциального врага" надо знать в лицо!  :Smile:  Да и не будут плодиться мелкие темы, все можно скидывать сюда-оптимизация.  :Smile: 

Итак, начнем:

*"Боинг" поставит Армии США 7 вертолетов CH-47F "Чинук"*



МОСКВА, 22 мая. (АРМС-ТАСС). Авиационно-ракетное командование Армии США подписало с компанией "Боинг" контракт стоимостью 141,962 млн дол на поставку семи новых вертолетов CH-47F "Чинук" в рамках долгосрочного соглашения, подписанного в августе 2008 года. Выполнение работ по данному контракту должно быть завершено к 30 сентября 2013 года.

Основное пятилетнее соглашение предусматривает поставку 181 вертолета CH-47F, включая изготовление 109 новых машин и модернизацию к версии "F" 72 вертолетов CH-47 ранних модификаций. Стоимость начального соглашения составила 722,71 млн дол. Общая стоимость вертолетов оценивается в 4,3 млрд дол

В соответствии с требованиями контракта, в 2009 году "Боинг" поставит Армии США 24 вертолета. В следующие годы темп производства планируется поэтапно наращивать. Как ожидается, максимальный объем производства будет достигнут к 2015 году. Многолетний контракт также содержит опцион на дополнительную поставку 34 новых вертолетов, в случае реализации которого, Армия США получит 215 машин "Чинук".

Долгосрочное соглашение позволит Армии США сэкономить более 449 млн дол, обеспечит стабильный производственный цикл для компании, ее партнеров, поставщиков материалов и оборудования, а также передачу вертолетов в соответствии с графиком. 

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=70887&cid=25


*Чехия нашла замену советским транспортникам Ан-26*

Военное ведомство Чехии подписало соглашение о покупке четырех тактических военно-транспортных самолетов C-295 испанской компании CASA, сообщает DefPro. Новые машины должны заменить стоящие на вооружении чешской армии транспортники советского производства Ан-26. Первый самолет будет поставлен заказчику в конце 2009 года, а последний - в конце 2010 года.

Многоцелевой военно-транспортный самолет C-295 может использоваться как в военных, так и в гуманитарных операциях для переброски людей, техники и грузов, а также наблюдения за морским пространством. Их можно эксплуатировать, в том числе, в неблагоприятных метеоусловиях.

Самолет способен брать на борт 71 человека или около 9 тонн грузов. Крейсерская скорость транспортника составляет примерно 480 километров в час.

С учетом последнего соглашения портфель заказов на испанские машины C-295 составляет 72 единицы. Помимо ВВС Испании, они стоят на вооружении Польши, Финляндии, Португалии, Бразилии, Чили, Иордании и других государств.

http://legion.wplus.net/news/il214.shtml#LAST


*"Боинг" заключил контракт на постройку 2 ВТС C-17 "Глоубмастер-3" для НАТО*



МОСКВА, 22 мая. (АРМС-ТАСС). ВВС США подписали с "Боингом" контракт на поставку двух стратегических военно-транспортных самолетов (ВТС) C-17 "Глоубмастер-3", сообщает "Джейнс дифенс уикли". Самолеты предназначены для поставки сформированному под эгидой НАТО международному консорциуму, включающему 10 членов Альянса и двух участников программы "Партнерство во имя мира". Общая стоимость соглашения составила 400 млн дол. 

В ноябре 2008 года Агентство по управлению воздушными перевозками NAMА от имени государств-участников программы SAC направило американскому правительству письмо о предложении и принятии предложения, предусматривающее приобретение двух ВТС C-17 "Глоубмастер-3". Согласно данному документу, два самолета C-17 будут приобретены НАТО у компании "Боинг", а третий будет выделен из состава ВВС США. 

На текущий момент 198 самолетов C-17 "Глоубмастер-3" находятся на вооружении четырех стран. Помимо 184 единиц, поставленных ВВС США, "Боинг" передал 6 C-17A "Глоубмастер-3" ВВС Великобритании, 4 - Австралии и 4 - Канаде. В феврале текущего года МО США подписало с компанией "Боинг" контракт на закупку очередной партии из 15 C-17 "Глоубмастер-3", что увеличивает количество заказанных для ВВС США ВТС до 205 ед. В ходе прошедшей в феврале выставки "Айдекс-2009" ОАЭ подписали с "Боингом" соглашение, предусматривающее закупку четырех ВТС C-17 стоимостью около 1,3 млрд дол. О намерении к концу года разместить заказ на поставку двух дополнительных самолетов заявило МО Катара.

На рассмотрении палаты представителей Конгресса США находится предложение о приобретении восьми дополнительных самолетов C-17 стоимостью 2,2 млрд дол в рамках дополнительных средств, выделяемых МО США в 2009 ф.г. В феврале "Боинг" заявил, что для продления функционирования сборочной линии C-17 после января 2011 года он нуждается в контракте на закупку 15 самолетов.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=70891&cid=25


*Фирма "Камов" готовит модернизированный вертолет Ка-226Т к оценочным испытаниям в рамках индийского тендера*

МОСКВА, 22 мая. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Фирма "Камов" готовит модернизированный вертолет Ка-226Т к оценочным испытаниям в рамках тендера минобороны Индии. Как сообщил АРМС-ТАСС на выставке "Хели Раша-2009" директор программы Ка-226 Виктор Крайнов, "мы подали свои техническое и коммерческое предложения и в ближайшее время рассчитываем получить приглашение индийского тендерного комитета на участие в оценочных испытаниях, которые, как планируется, начнутся в текущем году". Согласно условиям тендера, предусматривается

поставка 197 легких вертолетов в варианте разведки и наблюдения.

По словам Крайнова, в настоящее время построено три модернизированных вертолета Ка-226Т, один из которых уже оснащен двумя двигателями "Арриус-2G1" разработки французской компании "Турбомека". В "индийской версии" машина оборудуется западной авионикой, в базовом - системами отечественного производства. "Открытая архитектура борта обеспечивает возможность использовать любое оборудование по желанию заказчика", - отметил топ-менеджер.

Программа создания Ка-226Т оценивается в сумму более 2 млрд руб. Испытания и сертификацию вертолета планируется завершить к началу 2011 г. и в том же году начать серийное производство.

Технологический цикл производства составляет 8-10 месяцев "Камов" рассчитывает ежегодно выпускать по 20-30 машин; согласно оптимистичным прогнозам рынок оценивается в 50 вертолетов в год. Как отметил Крайнов, интерес к Ка-226Т проявляют страны с тропическим климатов и горным рельефом местности, в России - госструктуры. Сейчас в общей сложности на рынке эксплуатируется около 20 вертолетов Ка-226 разных версий.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=70915&cid=25

----------


## [RUS] MK

*РСК "МиГ" успешно выполнила договор по модернизации истребителей МиГ-29 для Болгарии*

Российская самолетостроительная компания (РСК) "МиГ" успешно выполнила договор по модернизации истребителей МиГ-29 для Болгарии. Об этом сообщил 24 мая премьер-министр страны Сергей Станишев, во время официальной церемонии на авиабазе Крумово после демонстрационных полетов истребителей.

Глава правительства Болгарии уточнил, что договор с РСК "МиГ" о модернизации 16 истребителей МиГ-29 был подписан в апреле 2006 года. Соглашение предусматривало капитальный ремонт самолетов с увеличение их летного ресурса.

"Сейчас ресурс истребителей увеличен на 4000 ч. Это означает, что в строю они могут находиться до 2030 года", - сказал премьер-министр.

Станишев уточнил, что в работе над восстановлением самолетов были активно использованы возможности пловдивского авиационного завода имени "Георгия Бенковского".

Как стало известно, после подписания документов о завершении работ по контракту по модернизации самолетов, были обсуждены вопросы по подписания соглашению по текущему обслуживанию авиационной техники. В ближайшее время эти переговоры продолжатся.

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/5361/


*Франция ведет переговоры о поставке в ОАЭ до 60 истребителей "Рафаль"*

Франция ведет переговоры с ОАЭ на поставку до 60 истребителей "Рафаль". Сумма сделки оценивается в 6-8 млрд евро, сообщила газета "Паризьен".

Переговоры проходят непросто, отмечает газета, ссылаясь на осведомленные источники. Арабская сторона предъявляет ряд серьезных технологических требований к самолетам. Речь идет об усовершенствовании двигателей, БРЛС и вооружения. Финансовый вопрос представляется еще более сложным. По данным "Паризьен", предполагается следующая схема: прежде, чем закупить "Рафали", Абу-Даби возвращает состоящие на вооружении в настоящее время истребители "Мираж 2000-9" с тем, чтобы в дальнейшем Франция перепродала эти машины другим потенциальным клиентам, к примеру, Румынии или Индии. Однако в этом случае сумма сделки для Франции снижается примерно на 1 млрд евро.

Контракт представляет большую важность для Парижа, который до сегодняшнего дня не продал за границу ни одного истребителя "Рафаль". Президент Николя Саркози 25 мая направляется с двухдневным визитом в Абу-Даби, в ходе которого будут обсуждаться и вопросы сотрудничества в оборонной сфере. Во многом судьба будущей сделки по самолетам зависит от исхода этих переговоров.

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/5362/


*Индия отказалась от контракта на 1 млрд долларов с Россией*

Военно-воздушные силы Индии решили не заключать контракта с Россией на поставку транспортно-заправочных самолетов Ил-78. По мнению индийской стороны, российские аппараты не соответствуют «некоторым» требованиям. Вместо этого ВВС Индии намерены купить топливозаправщик Airbus 330 MRTT, производимый франко-немецким авиакосмическим концерном EADS.

«Мы завершили все оценочные работы и выбрали A330 MRTT. Сделка должна быть в скором времени окончательно одобрена комитетом по безопасности CCS. Российское предложение не соответствует некоторым требованиям», — заявил глава ВВС Индии Фали Хоми, пишет Hindustan Times.

Речь идет о контракте на поставку шести топливозаправщиков. Первый самолет поставят через три года, остальные пять – в течение 15 последующих месяцев. Контракт оценивается в 1 млрд. долларов США. EADS и КБ С. В. Ильюшина соперничают за его получение в течение трех лет.

Закупив военные дозаправщики, индийские ВВС надеются расширить собственный радиус влияния.

Как отмечает издание, решение индийской стороны может быть продиктовано ценовой политикой. Так, недовольство вызвали недавние скачки цен при заключении контрактов на истребители Су-30 и авианесущий крейсер «Адмирал Горшков». Кроме этого, глава ВВС Индии пожаловался на перебои в обеспечении запчастями и плохую техподдержку.

Два года назад глава ВМС Индии Суреш Мехта публично заявил, что Дели должен пересмотреть свое отношение к покупке российского вооружения. В целом индийские военачальники считают, что оно стоит дешево, однако техобеспечение авиалайнеров слишком дорого.

Концерн EADS заключил контракты на поставку A 330 MRTT с Великобританией, Австралией, Саудовской Аравией и ОАЭ.

http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...teletype/5369/

----------


## Yasfir

Азербайджан закупит 10 беспилотных самолетов-разведчиков
МОСКВА, 4 июн — GPSearch.Org. Министерство обороны Азербайджана намерено закупить у израильской компании Silver Arrow десять многоцелевых разведывательных беспилотных летательных аппаратов (БЛА) Hermes 450. Об этом GPSearch.Org в среду сообщил источник в военном ведомстве республики. 

По словам собеседника интернет-издания, «приобретенные БЛА будут использоваться для контроля за территориями, оккупированными Арменией». 

«При выборе техники мы обращали внимание на ее „невидимость“ для средств ПВО противника», — отметил источник. 

В справке сайта AirWar.Ru говорится следующее: «Hermes 450 — многоцелевой БПЛА, разработанный израильской фирмой Silver Arrow. БПЛА предназначен для ведения наблюдения, патрулирования, разведки и корректировки огневой поддержки, а так же для поддержки коммуникаций во время боевых действий. Hermes 450 полностью изготовлен из композитных материалов, что затрудняет обнаружение БПЛА системами ПВО противника. Во время выполнения миссий БПЛА летит в автономном режиме с использованием данных GPS. Hermes 450 взлетает и приземляется с малоподготовленной взлетной полосы длинной до 350 метров». 

Служба информации Piligrim-Москва

----------


## Yasfir

Азербайджан закупит у Украины ряд самолетов


Азербайджан планирует закупить в Украине ряд грузовых и пассажирских самолетов. Азербайджанцы довольны приобретенными в прошлом году четырьмя самолетами Ан-140, пишет President.org.ua. 

Также украинская и азербайджанская стороны работают над тем, чтобы наладить такую же положительную динамику в судостроении. Об этом сообщил Первый вице-премьер-министр Азербайджана Аббас Аббасов по окончании встречи с Первым вице-премьер-министром Украины Анатолием Кинахом

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Помимо имеющихся твердых заказов, корпорация "Иркут" получила заявки на 150 Як-130УБС*

ЛЕ-БУРЖЕ, 15 июня. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Кроме уже имеющихся твердых заказов, корпорация "Иркут" получила заявки на 150 Як-130УБС, сообщил на пресс-конференции на "Париж эйршоу-2009" президент корпорации "Иркут" Олег Демченко.

По его словам, по программе Як-130 "мы завершили первый этап государственных испытаний с вооружением, в октябре завершим второй этап". "Как тренировочный самолет Як-130 уже состоялся, - отметил Демченко, - В прошлом году подписан сертификат с ВВС России. Первый самолет уже поставлен ВВС и летает в Нижнем Новгороде. Развернуто серийное производство. Первые два самолета алжирского контракта в июле мы поднимем в воздух".

По его словам, возможности "Иркута" позволяют "собирать по 60 Як-130 в год, нужны контракты". "Сейчас у нас есть контракт с ВВС России на 62 самолета, и контракт с Алжиром - на 16 машин. Получены заявки на 150 самолетов", - подчеркнул Демченко.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=71832&cid=162

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Пентагон оценил стоимость часа полета истребителя F-22*

Самый совершенный истребитель американской армии F-22 Raptor требует более 30 часов технического обслуживания после каждого часа полетов. Данные выводы, как пишет газета The Washington Post, содержатся в исследовании, проведенном оборонным ведомством США. Военные выяснили, что стоимость часа летной эксплуатации истребителя пятого поколения составляет более 44 тысяч долларов.

По данным издания, главной причиной этого является стелс-покрытие самолета, которое особо чувствительно к износу. Причиной дефектов может стать даже дождь, из-за чего истребитель требует более тщательного техобслуживания. Как подчеркивает The Washington Post, ВВС США совместно с другими специалистами пытаются решить эту проблему с середины 1990-х годов.

Газета также сообщает, что за последние годы инженерам удалось выработать более дешевые и эффективные методы техобслуживания других боевых самолетов, тогда как ситуация с F-22 только ухудшилась. На этой неделе в военном ведомстве США сообщили журналистам, что с октября 2008 года по май 2009 года лишь 55 процентов парка этих самолетов были готовы к применению. При этом они никогда не эксплуатировались в Ираке и Афганистане.

Отметим, что в настоящее время американские конгрессмены не могут прийти к единому решению с Белым домом по поводу дальнейшей судьбы F-22 Raptor. Пентагон настаивает на прекращении их закупок, тогда как сенаторы, вопреки решению военных, включили эту статью расходов в бюджет на 2010 финансовый год. Из-за этого Белый дом пригрозил заблокировать его.

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/07/10/raptor/

----------


## Морячок

Наткнулся на любопытную статью
http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/news/a...t-Taliban.html
Свои "Чинуки" бережно хранятся в ангаре, а "томми" летают на Ми-8 и Ми-26, управляемые российскими и украинскими "наемниками".

----------


## MADMAX

США всё-таки отказалась от дальнейшего производства истребителей пятого поколения F-22A "Раптор"... уж слишком дорогая для них игрушка... Замену видят в истребителе F-35 "Лайтнинг 2"... а также сейчас ведутся исследования по разработке истребителя F-15 "Стелс игл"...

----------


## MADMAX

Кстати, на недавно проведенных учениях (11-26 июля с.г.) в штате Аляска под наименованием "Крайний север" (Northern Edge-2009) проводились испытания РЛС истребителя F-35 AN/APG-81 по противодействию к РЭБ… В ходе испытаний радиолокационная станция успешно противостояла активному радиоэлектронному подавлению. Она создана на основе РЛС AN/APG-77, использовавшейся в конструкции истребителя F-22A "Раптор".

----------


## Холостяк

*Барак Обама взялся за армию*

Барак Обама подверг Пентагон конверсии
США готовы отказаться от дорогих оборонных программ
Газета «Коммерсантъ» 
19.08.2009 


Президент США Барак Обама дал понять, что при формировании военного бюджета он будет принимать во внимание потребности людей в военной форме, а не интересы ВПК и его лоббистов 

В понедельник президент США Барак Обама выступил с программной речью, в которой призвал пересмотреть военный бюджет страны и сократить расходы на дорогостоящие оборонные проекты. Он заявил, что эти проекты отражают не реальные потребности армии, а интересы ВПК и его лоббистов. Досталось от президента и военному руководству США, до сих пор живущему идеями времен холодной войны. Выступление Барака Обамы может означать готовность Вашингтона к замораживанию программы противоракетной обороны в Восточной Европе. 

Выступление Барака Обамы в Фениксе (штат Аризона) перед несколькими тысячами ветеранов вооруженных сил США стало одним из наиболее развернутых изложений взглядов главы Белого дома на оборонную политику. С самого начала президент Обама заявил, что выступает перед представителями "самой лучшей армии в мире" и его администрация будет всеми силами стремиться "сохранить военное доминирование Америки в XXI веке". Однако он отметил, что для решения этой задачи США должны существенно обновить подходы к военной стратегии. 

В выступлении 44-го президента США содержались многие идеи, заметно отличавшиеся от подходов республиканской администрации. Президент Обама заявил, что главной его задачей на посту главнокомандующего будут не военные победы любой ценой, а сохраненные жизни военнослужащих. В частности, этим он объяснил свое решение вывести через год все боевые части из Ирака. К концу 2011 года, по словам президента, Ирак покинет последний американский солдат. "На этом иракская война для Америки закончится",— объявил он под гром аплодисментов. 

Главным способом минимизации потерь, заявил Барак Обама, должно стать предотвращение конфликтных ситуаций. "Моим приоритетом является превращение всех элементов национальной мощи в средства защиты нашей национальной безопасности — нашей дипломатии, нашей экономической мощи и нашего морального примера. Лучший способ мудро руководить нашими войсками — это избегать конфликтов, которые будут стоить Америке кровавых жертв",— сказал президент США. 

Другим направлением корректировки военной политики Вашингтона должны стать значительные изменения в системе гособоронзаказа. Этот пункт стал одним из центральных в выступлении Барака Обамы. "Мы не сможем построить армию XXI века и сохранить финансовую дисциплину, которая нужна Америке, пока мы не пересмотрим систему того, как ведет дела наше военное руководство,— заявил он.— Вы все слышали эти истории про контракты без тендеров, которые стоят миллиарды налогоплательщикам и обогащают подрядчиков. Все эти экзотические проекты, которые выбиваются на годы из графиков и не вписываются в бюджеты на миллиарды. Все эти лоббисты, проталкивающие оружие, которое не нужно армии. Эти траты недопустимы — это оскорбление нашим гражданам и армии". 

Барак Обама перечислил и конкретные примеры подобных нерациональных, по его мнению, проектов. К ним он отнес планы по закупке на $2 млрд новой партии самых дорогих в истории Пентагона истребителей F-22 Raptor (цена одной машины составляет около $140 млн). "Зачем нам эти машины, когда мы можем продолжить работу над более современным и более дешевым самолетом (F-35.— "Ъ")?" — вопрошал президент. Не менее скептично президент отнесся к проекту по созданию нового вертолета для президента США, который оценивается в $15 млрд. "Вы, наверное, слышали, что на этом вертолете я смогу приготовить себе еду даже во время ядерной атаки,— сказал Барак Обама под одобрительный смех.— Самое последнее, о чем я буду думать в момент ядерного удара по США, так это о том, как бы чем-нибудь подзаправиться". 

В итоге Барак Обама призвал Пентагон и производителей оружия отказаться от менталитета времен холодной войны и заняться производством вооружений, необходимых для ведения локальных войн. "Многие в нашем военном руководстве должны еще приспособиться к эпохе, наступившей после окончания холодной войны. Нам не нужны доктрины и оружие, которые лучше подходят для войны с Советами на равнинах Европы, чем для войны с боевиками в горах Афганистана,— сказал президент США.— Двадцать лет прошло после окончания холодной войны, так что это неприемлемо. Наши налогоплательщики и войска заслуживают большего. И если конгресс представит мне на подпись оборонный бюджет со статьями, которые потребуют огромных госдотаций, я применю право вето". 

Большинство американских аналитиков обратили внимание, что речь Барака Обамы воспроизводит многие ключевые положения из выступления в конгрессе шефа Пентагона Роберта Гейтса, когда он впервые представлял оборонный бюджет на 2010 год ("Ъ" писал об этой речи 8 апреля). Кстати, самого господина Гейтса президент Обама в выступлении перед ветеранами активно хвалил за желание покончить с практикой лоббизма при формировании гособоронзаказа. В апреле господин Гейтс призывал отказаться не только от закупки F-22 и программы по созданию нового президентского вертолета, но и от значительных расходов на программу противоракетной обороны. "У нас вполне достаточно средств для предотвращения ракетной угрозы со стороны стран-изгоев",— заявил он тогда. Не исключено, что под секвестр попадет и развертывание системы ПРО в Восточной Европе, которое является главным камнем преткновения в отношениях Москвы и Вашингтона.

Состав и численность вооруженных сил США 

В соответствии с разделом 10 Кодекса Соединенных Штатов Америки под термином «вооруженные силы» понимаются сухопутные войска, военно-воздушные силы, военно-морские силы, корпус морской пехоты и береговая охрана. [1]
• Армия США (основана 14 июня 1775 г.); 
• Военно-воздушные силы США (основаны 18 сентября 1947 г.); 
• Военно-морские силы США (основаны 13 октября 1775 г.); 
• Корпус морской пехоты США (основан 10 ноября 1775 г.); 
• Береговая охрана США (основана 4 августа 1790 г.). 

Первые четыре вида вооружённых сил подчиняются министерству обороны. Береговая охрана в мирное время подчиняется министерству национальной безопасности, а на военное время переходит в подчинение министерству обороны.
Вооружённые силы состоят из регулярного и резервного компонентов.

Резервные компоненты включают резервы всех пяти видов вооружённых сил, а также сухопутные войска и ВВС национальной гвардии. 
Численность регулярных вооружённых сил составляет более 1.3 млн. чел. военнослужащих и 684 тыс. чел. гражданского персонала. Численность резервных компонентов – 1.1 млн. чел. 

Резервные компоненты постоянно привлекаются к действительной службе. Численность призванных резервистов еженедельно объявляется министерством обороны. 
По состоянию на 28 июля 2009 г. эта численность составляла 141 528 чел. 

"Министерство обороны также периодически публикует данные об общем количестве военнослужащих находящихся на действительной службе. 
На 30 июня 2009 г. это количество составляло 1 460 934 чел., (ОДИН МИЛЛИОН ЧЕТЫРЕСТА ШЕСТЬДЕСЯТ ТЫСЯЧ ДЕВЯТЬСОТ ТРИДЦАТЬ ЧЕТЫРЕ ЧЕЛОВЕКА).
в т. ч. в сухопутных войсках – 549 155 чел.,
в ВВС – 331 612 чел., в ВМС – 333 423 чел., 
в морской пехоте – 203 557 чел.,
в береговой охране – 43 187 чел.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*



			
				Alenia предлагает США M-346 в качестве нового УТС, и даже в роли легкого ударника!
			
		

*

http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gener...M346092409.xml

Однако.. :Smile:

----------


## muk33

> [B]
> 
> *Индия отказалась от контракта на 1 млрд долларов с Россией*
> 
> Военно-воздушные силы Индии решили не заключать контракта с Россией на поставку транспортно-заправочных самолетов Ил-78. По мнению индийской стороны, российские аппараты не соответствуют «некоторым» требованиям. Вместо этого ВВС Индии намерены купить топливозаправщик Airbus 330 MRTT, производимый франко-немецким авиакосмическим концерном EADS.


Кое что новенькое на эту тему. Оказывается и в США еще не вполне определились.http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1253871732

----------


## FLOGGER

Ссылку прочитал, но не понял, причем здесь судьба мирового авиастроения? Помнится, года 2-3 назад здесь, на форуме публиковали фото двух Ил-78,  которые Украина продала (или должна была продать) в США. Помню, они были покрашены в цвета НАТО. И, что интересно, они смотрелись совсем по-другому, здорово смотрелись. Я еще подивился тогда, что штатники покупают Ил-78-е: своих, что ли не хватает? Видать, не хватает...

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/gener...M346092409.xml
> 
> Однако..


Кстати, итальянцы первыми сделали круглый нос на своем М-346. Яковлевцы сделали это уже позже.

----------


## muk33

> Ссылку прочитал, но не понял, причем здесь судьба мирового авиастроения? Помнится, года 2-3 назад здесь, на форуме публиковали фото двух Ил-78,  которые Украина продала (или должна была продать) в США. Помню, они были покрашены в цвета НАТО. И, что интересно, они смотрелись совсем по-другому, здорово смотрелись. Я еще подивился тогда, что штатники покупают Ил-78-е: своих, что ли не хватает? Видать, не хватает...


А ссылочку можно? Так же (под "НАТО") красят Ил-78 для Индии и Китая. А ссылку я поместил потому, что после первого этапа испытаний на базе Эдвардс, военные летчики-испытатели США (далекие от политики люди) отдали предпочтение именно А330. После этого в Вашингтонщине был скандальчик, кое-кто лишился кресел, а результаты конкурса аннулированы. На 2-м этапе "было приказано", чтобы победил отечественный Боинг. Однако, ссудя по ссылке, кое-кто не идет на поводу у чиновников, раз объявлен уже третий этап. А индийцы (и другие) уже поняли, в чем суть, и заказы на А-330 "пошли".

----------


## Pilot

> Кстати, итальянцы первыми сделали круглый нос на своем М-346. Яковлевцы сделали это уже позже.


а теперь жалеют ;)

----------


## muk33

> а теперь жалеют ;)


 5+++++++++

----------


## SVVAULSH

Во как : http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=107959

----------


## alexvolf

> Во как : http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=107959


 Инфо по сноске довольно интересно.Еще раз напоминает о роли женщин
в современном мире и попытке встать на один уровень с мужиками.Представляю еще одну героиню- одна из восьмерых приемных дочерей Ататюрка-военный летчик ВВС Турции ( более 8000 часов на 22 различных типах самолетов)- Сабиха Гекчен (1913-2001гг)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Во как : http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=107959


А, по моему, это такая же х...ня, как и полеты наших президентов. Оценить машину может только профессионал, т.е. опытный летчик, а не дилетант. Так что, на мой взгляд, это просто клоунада.

----------


## Антоха

> Вот уж, воистину, "здесь тебе не тут!" А где ж они, 29К будут бултыхаться до 16-го года, если они уже сейчас поставляются в Индию? Значит, серия, худо-бедно отработана? Тогда в чем проблема? Или это будут не МИГ-29К?


ходят слухи, что Кузнецова "со дня на день" поставят на капремонт и модернизацию.. лет так на пять.... вот вам и ответ, на чей-то генеральский вопрос - на кой хрен нам тратиться на покупку МиГ-29К, если для них не будет корабля?
косвенно это подтверждает тот факт, что в этом году, на тренировку палубников в Саках, не прилетел МиГ-29К... а говорили, что уже планировалось знакомить личный состав полка с этим самолетом в "полевых условиях" :Frown:

----------


## kfmut

Антон, а имеет ли смысл знакомить с машиной, которую ещё только предстоит переобуть в отечественное БРЭО и заново проводить комплекс испытаний и увязку с корабельными системами? Или имелся ввиду б/н 312, который тоже участвовал в индийской программе? Хотя с учетом того, что сейчас закупать не хотят, то когда придёт время, это уже будет совсем другая машина, 6 лет большой срок...

И если я правильно помню, то в прошлый раз говорили о продлении ресурса 33-х до 2025 года, тогда muk33 сказал, что текущий налет не такой большой чтобы по этому поводу волноваться.

----------


## FLOGGER

> то когда придёт время, это уже будет совсем другая машина, 6 лет большой срок...


Что-то мне сдается, что к тому времени этой машины вообще не будет.

----------


## Холостяк

*Американская новинка с российскими корнями ("Fox News", США)/*



http://www.inosmi.ru/usa/20101026/163849262.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Прочитал, но насчет "корней" не понял. При чем там Ка-50 и его "складная" РЛС? Амеры у нас РЛС "передрать" собрались?

----------


## Авионик

В Израиле разбился F-16I, оба члена экипажа погибли 

http://newsru.co.il/israel/11nov2010/utru500.html

----------


## Антоха

После более чем двухгодового использования на своих самолетах тактических бортовых номеров черного цвета, ВВС Белоруссии возвращаются к привычным красным номерам в белой окантовке. 
Одной из причин называется тот факт, что "траурный" черный цвет стал несчастливым для летчиков из Березы и Барановичей... произошло несколько аварий и две катастрофы, плюс серьезные происшествия на земле с участием авиатехники и людей, как на этих аэродромах так и на других... До введения черного цвета бортовых номеров такого не наблюдалось. Возможно это очередное подтверждение известной истины, что в авиации мелочей не бывает.

Поговаривают, что и флаг страны с килей уберут.

----------


## Pilot

JBER PAO

11/17/2010 - JOINT BASE ELMENDORF-RICHARDSON -- An Air Force F-22 assigned to the 3rd Wing at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, lost contact with air traffic control at 7:40 p.m. Alaska time today while on a routine training mission.

A search is underway.

More information will be released as it becomes available.

----------


## kfmut

Это, видимо, получается первая потеря для данного типа :-(

----------


## timsz

Вторая, вроде.

----------


## Холостяк

_Это вам не БТРы во Франции покупать_
http://ovod-ussr.livejournal.com/462726.html
_В Иране прошла презентация ударного беспилотника Karar ("Атакующий"), сообщает AFP._ 
_По информации, переданной государственным телевидением республики, новый БПЛА может нести четыре крылатые ракеты и две бомбы._ 

_Президент Ирана Махмуд Ахмадинеджад, принимавший участие в презентации, заявил, что беспилотник станет "вестником смерти" для врагов республики. Глава Ирана, как сообщает Reuters, добавил, что страна "должна достичь уровня, при котором она сможет наносить превентивные удары" по тем, кто ей угрожает._ 

_В начале 2010 года в Иране, напомним, прошли успешные испытания БПЛА Sofreh Mahi, выполненного с применением технологий малозаметности. Ранее также утверждалось, что иранский ВПК занимается разработкой гиперзвукового беспилотника._ 

_На вооружении Ирана уже состоят беспилотники таких моделей, как Ababil, Mohajer, Sahad и Faraz._ 

_Производство собственных видов оружия позволяет Ирану компенсировать последствия международного эмбарго на военные поставки, введенного в связи с ядерной программой республики. С начала 2010 года в стране, в частности, прошли испытания ракет класса "земля-море" и "земля-земля", началось производство зенитных ракет среднего радиуса действия. Кроме того, ВВС Ирана начали модернизацию всех самолетов, стоящих на вооружении._

*Очень полезным для Ирана оказалось введение эмбарго на торговлю оружием. Вообще для развития любого государства полезен "железный занавес". Как только такой занавес открылся для стран-помоек бывшего СССР, эти недогосударства деградировали за 20 лет до предела.*

----------


## Pilot

четвертая, если считать опытный

----------


## muk33

> Вторая, вроде.


Пилот прав, если потеря самолета, то четвертая. Первая - известный случай раскачки над ВПП YF-22 сер. номер 87-0701 в 1992 году, летчик-испытатель Том Моргенфельд остался жив (все видели, но нашел только здесь http://video.mail.ru/mail/terrorbob/499/512.html).  Вторая авария произошла в 2004 году при освоении самолета (сер. номер 00-4014) строевыми летчиками в 433 иаэ а/б Неллис (на фото  - что осталось от самолета). Третья, уже катастрофа (сер. номер 91-4008), с гибелью летчика-испытателя фирмы "Локхид" Дэвида Кули 25 марта прошлого года в районе авиабазы Эдвардс (фото с панихиды и фото этой машины). Это четвертый.

----------


## kfmut

*muk33*, спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Pilot

самолет нашли в 100 милях, летчика пока нет :(

----------


## FLOGGER

А у них, что, с медициной полегче? Летчик в очках...

----------


## muk33

> А у них, что, с медициной полегче? Летчик в очках...


Могу предположить, что от дальнозоркости - ему было 49 лет. У нас тоже после 45-ти 70% летчиков в очках. Это дляработы на компе,чтения (написания) документов. Летают, конечно, без (надобности)

----------


## Pilot

Летчик погиб :( 

Air Force officials here announced today that search and rescue teams have found conclusive evidence the pilot of the F-22 Raptor missing since Tuesday night did not survive the crash.

Air Force Capt. Jeffrey Haney, assigned to the 525th Fighter Squadron, 3rd Wing, has been missing since the crash, however, a thorough search and rescue operation continued until today.

Haney, from Clarklake, Mich., was commissioned in the U.S. Air Force in August 2003 and has been stationed here since June 2006.

фото с места падения

----------


## Холостяк

*Модернизация авианосца "Варяг" в Китае завершается*
*http://www.navy.ru/news/vpk/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=58361*

*Агентство France Press со ссылкой на свой источник сообщает, что ремонт и модернизация авианосца "Варяг" в Китае завершается. Западные военные эксперты считают, что Китай планирует построить пять авианосных ударных групп, первая из которых будет сформирована в 2015 году.* 

Сообщается, что Китай быстро развивает свою военно-морскую мощь, но некоторые ключевые элементы отсутствуют. Однако эта ситуация скоро может быть исправлена. Хотя Китай официально не объявлял о строительстве авианосца, ожидается, что в начале 2011 года он поступит в эксплуатацию, хотя и не в полном объеме. Этим авианосцем считается бывший советский "Варяг". 

В настоящее время этот корабль находится в портовом городе Далянь на северо-востоке Китая и проходит полномасштабную модернизацию. В прошлом году гонконгские СМИ сообщали, что Китай планирует построить пять или более авианосцев, из них два атомных. 

Хотя Китай уже имеет значительный ядерный арсенал и второй по объему военный бюджет в мире после США, демонстрация его военной мощи за пределами страны ограничено. В качестве инструмента силы более всех других видов вооружений подходит авианосец. Бывший президент США Билл Клинтон однажды сказал: "Когда мы в каком-нибудь районе мира сталкиваемся со словом "кризис", мы должны спросить себя – а где находится наш ближайший авианосец?". 

Официальные СМИ Китая провели опрос своих читателей, и выяснили, что 98% респондентов считают, что сейчас самое время строить авианосцы, а 71% убеждены, что их должно быть не менее четырех. Большинство респондентов считают, что мощь ВМС НОАК не отвечает потребностям страны. 

..........................
Варяг (до 19 июня 1990 года — «Рига», с 2008 года — «Shi Lang») — тяжелый авианесущий крейсер, проект 1143.6, разработан в Невском проектно-конструкторском бюро под руководством В. Ф. Аникиева. 21 августа 1985 года зачислен в списки кораблей ВМФ и 6 декабря 1985 года заложен на Черноморском судостроительном заводе в Николаеве (заводской № 106), спущен 25 ноября 1988 года.

В 1993 году по договору между Украиной и Россией «Варяг» отошёл Украине. В 1992 году при 67 % технической готовности строительство было приостановлено, корабль законсервирован и впоследствии продан Китаю.
В апреле 1998 продан компании Chong Lot Travel Agency Ltd за $20 млн.

Буксировка корабля длилась 627 дней. В начале 2008 года корабль получил имя «Shi Lang», в честь китайского полководца, и бортовой номер «83». Морские испытания отремонтированного авианосца начались в 2008 году. 
В настоящее время крейсер находится на инспекции и ремонте в сухом доке военно-морской базы в городе Далянь. Планы Народно-освободительной армии Китая в отношении авианосца остаются неопределенными. Аналитики обсуждают ряд возможностей: ввод в строй или использование как базы для тренировок. Однако по заявлениям некоторых китайских чиновников авианосец может быть введён в боевой состав ВМС Китая в 2010-11 году.

----------


## Холостяк

о как....

----------


## lont

Никто не слашал, какие заправщики американцы собираются выбрать Боинг KC-767 или Northrop-EADS KC-30? Еще какие-то варианты рассматривались?

----------


## MADMAX

> Никто не слашал, какие заправщики американцы собираются выбрать Боинг KC-767 или Northrop-EADS KC-30? Еще какие-то варианты рассматривались?


http://lenta.ru/news/2010/12/02/kcx/

----------


## Холостяк

*Китай освоил российские авиатехнологии, что может изменить военный баланс* 

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/tag/j-11




Китай за десятки лет освоил российские военные технологии и теперь начинает активный экспорт, подрывая позиции РФ среди развивающихся стран и угрожая изменить баланс сил в ряде горячих точек. К такому выводу пришла The Wall Street Journal, анализируя технологическую политику Китая и ее первые результаты.
По ее мнению, "эпохальный сдвиг" явственно отразился на ноябрьской выставке Airshow China в Чжухае. Раньше там блистала пилотажная группа "Русские витязи", и Россия подписывала многомиллиардные контракты. На этот раз в экспозиции РФ не было ни одного настоящего самолета, одни пластмассовые модели, зато в избытке были представлены военные технологии Китая ("почти сплошь на основе российских ноу-хау"), а звездами выставки стали участники пакистанской пилотажной группы Sherdils, выступавшие на истребителях российского происхождения, которые теперь выпускаются в Китае и Пакистане.
Наиболее наглядным примером технологической политики Китая газета считает историю с истребителем "J-11B", который, по словам российских чиновников, является "копией" российского "Су-27". 
В начале 1990-х "Кремль отчаянно нуждался в твердой валюте". Распад Советского Союза позволил преодолеть существовавшие с 1956 года между Москвой и Пекином идеологические разногласия, и в 1992 году Китай стал первым покупателем Су-27 за пределами бывшего СССР, а в 1996 году эта страна приобрела лицензию на сборку еще более крупной партии истребителей. 
По условиям соглашения, сборка самолетов должна была происходить на территории Китая, но с использованием российской авионики, радаров и двигателей, причем налагался запрет на их экспорт. 
В 2004 году Китай разорвал контракт, а уже в 2007 году представил "собственную модификацию" истребителя под названием J-11B. Местные специалисты утверждали, что при "почти идентичном внешнем виде" эта машина на 90% состоит из оригинальных технологий, только двигатель на ней установлен российский. Так было до недавнего времени, когда китайским стал и двигатель.



При этом с утечкой западных технологий в Китай сталкивается не только Россия, но и зарубежные компании из других стран. Создание Китаем собственных образцов некоторых видов вооружений, таких как авиация палубного базирования и авианосцы, создают угрозу Тайваню и ставят под вопрос верховенство США в Западно-Тихоокеанском регионе, пишет газета. 
Экспорт такой продукции может изменить расстановку сил в Пакистане, Бангладеш, Венесуэле, Нигерии, Марокко, Турции, Судане и на Шри-Ланке. 
Активное освоение Китаем российских технологий требует внесения коррективов в американские оружейные программы, а также заставляет задуматься о целесообразности "сотрудничества США с гражданскими ипостасями китайских производителей оружия" — например, с китайским аэрокосмическим агентством, которое сотрудничает с General Electric в производстве нового пассажирского авиалайнера, но одновременно занимается и разработкой истребителей. 
"В прошлом мы недостаточно внимательно следили за своей интеллектуальной собственностью. Теперь дошло до того, что Китай конкурирует с нами на международном рынке", — пожаловался The Wall Street Journal некий чиновник российского оборонного ведомства. 
В прошлом году Кремль "пришел в ярость, узнав, что Азербайджан, бывшая союзная республика, начал переговоры о покупке китайских JF-17; в этом году Россия и Китай конкурируют в египетском тендере. "Когда продавали лицензию, всем было понятно, что они это сделают. Этот был осознанный риск. На тот момент это был вопрос выживания", — прокомментировал контракт 1996 года эксперт по китайской армии Василий Кашин. 
Прецедент с J-11B "ставит Россию перед сложным выбором": и впредь подвергаться риску "клонирования" своих технологий, продавая оружие в Китай, или в одночасье лишиться прибыльного рынка сбыта. "Мы надеемся, что наши самолеты окажутся лучше. Одно дело изготовить качественную копию ложки, и совсем другое — самолета", — сказал Сергей Сергеев, заместитель генерального директора концерна "Сухой". 
Официальные лица в частных беседах выражают обеспокоенность сложившейся ситуацией и даже обдумывают некие действия в юридическом поле. 
В сентябре министр обороны РФ Анатолий Сердюков на заседании комиссии по модернизации и техническому развитию при участии президента Дмитрия Медведева заявил, что утечка наработок за рубеж является одной из основных проблем, которые препятствуют активному развитию российского ОПК. 
Главный редактор журнала "Экспорт вооружений" Дмитрий Васильев уверен, что Китай целенаправленно занимается копированием иностранных технологий, и эта политика будет реализовываться и дальше. В июле журнал выиграл тендер на написание доклада об оценках китайской угрозы российскому ВПК, объявленный управлением делами президента. Эксперт пришел к выводу, что подписанное в декабре 2008 года соглашение, призванное урегулировать отношения между Москвой и Пекином в сфере интеллектуальной собственности на продукцию ВПК, фактически не действует. 
Пока Россия и Китай не являются прямыми конкурентами: Пекин поставляет оружие, в основном в бедные африканские страны и в конфликтные регионы, но, как только технологический разрыв будет преодолен, перспективы российского ВПК будут под угрозой, считает Васильев.



*Китайцы:*
_Выступление пилотажной группы китайских истребителей_
_Пилотажная группа "Первое августа" китайских ВВС_





_Самолет с русскими корнями. Китайский бомбардировщик Н-6 –_ _версия советского Ту-16_





*И пара фоток J-11 с Шэньянского авиазавода:*

----------


## Холостяк

*Новые фотографии китайских истребителей J-11BS*

Фото с Шэньянского авиазавода. Как можно заметить, на всех самолетах стоят китайские двигатели и судя по окраске самолеты сейчас одновременно делают и для ВВС и для морской авиации.  




http://www.fyjs.cn/viewarticle.php?id=283991

----------


## MADMAX

Ну что можно сказать... Молодцы... Развиваются стремительно...

----------


## Pilot

ВМС США намерены провести в середине декабря на инженерной станции авиации Лейкхерст в Нью-Джерси первый запуск самолета с новейшей электромагнитной катапульты (EMALS), сообщает NavyTimes со ссылкой на представителя командования авиационных систем ВМС США Роба Куна.
"Запуск должен состояться через пару недель", - отметил Кун. – "Надеемся, это случится до Рождества".
Испытание пройдет на имитаторе палубы, сконструированном разработчиком катапульты General Atomics.
Электромагнитная система запуска самолетов будет установлена на новые авианосцы США типа Gerald R. Ford, первый из которых уже строится. Если работы над EMALS не завершатся к сроку, ВМС США будут вынуждены смонтировать на корабли старые паровые катапульты, что потребует перепроектирования подпалубного пространства и отнимет много времени.
По словам Куна, истребитель F/A-18E Super Hornet готовится к первому запуску с электромагнитной катапульты. Для получения разрешения на полет проводится анализ результатов испытаний.
Команда разработчиков приступила к испытаниям EMALS с применением статической нагрузки весной 2010 года. 722 таких теста осуществлены со скоростями до технического потолка 180 узлов, добавил Кун.
Если запуск истребителя пройдет успешно, в следующем году состоятся испытания других палубных самолетов, в том числе транспортов C-2 и учебно-тренировочных самолетов T-45 Goshawk.
По словам Куна, разработка EMALS идет в соответствии с графиком, и в 2011 году первая полнофункциональная электромагнитная катапульта должна быть поставлена на новый авианосец.
Электромагнитная катапульта сменит на новых авианосцах США паровую катапульту с гидравлической системой, применяющуюся с 1950-х годов. EMALS подвергает самолет меньшим нагрузкам, кроме того, с ее помощью осуществляется пуск самолетов большего количества типов. Теоретически EMALS менее прихотлива в обслуживании и дешевле паровой катапульты.
General Atomics ведет разработку электромагнитной катапульты с 2000 года. 13 июля 2010 года компания получила контракт стоимостью 676,2 миллиона долларов на изготовление EMALS и нового аэрофинишера для авианосца.

----------


## alexvolf

> ВМС США намерены провести в середине декабря на инженерной станции авиации Лейкхерст в Нью-Джерси первый запуск самолета с новейшей электромагнитной катапульты (EMALS), сообщает NavyTimes со ссылкой на представителя командования авиационных систем ВМС США Роба Куна.
> General Atomics ведет разработку электромагнитной катапульты с 2000 года. 13 июля 2010 года компания получила контракт стоимостью 676,2 миллиона долларов на изготовление EMALS и нового аэрофинишера для авианосца.


Уважаемый Pilot
 Сообщение прессы вызывает немалое удивление.Буржуйская пропаганда сократила сроки НИОКР на целый порядок.Если указано,что GA начала разработку с 2000г,то чем она занималась до этого целых 6 лет? 
Об этой катапульте было известно с 1988г., реально разработка проекта
началась в 1994г...

----------


## Pilot

Это вопрос не ко мне, а к авторам сообщения из АЕКс.

----------


## Холостяк

*Индия потратит 30 млрд долл на закупку 300 истребителей FGFA*
http://www.militaryparitet.com/perev...revodnie/1228/
Индия и Россия завершают подготовку соглашения о совместном проектировании и разработке истребителя пятого поколения FGFA, которое будет подписано во время предстоящего визита 21 декабря в Нью-Дели президента России Дмитрия Медведев. Посол России в Индии Александр Кадакин заявил, что все технические вопросы, связанные с разработкой FGFA, решены.

Индия планирует иметь парк из 250-300 истребителей этого типа, являющихся эквивалентом американского самолета F-22 Raptor. ВВС Индии питают надежду, что новый самолет будет создан к 2017-2018 году. Индия потратит 30 млрд долл США на закупку 300 истребителей FGFA.

Кадакин отметил, что Индия будет иметь большую долю в проектировании и разработке самолета. 30-тонный самолет будет обладать малозаметностью, передовой авионикой, высокоточным оружием, новейшими бортовыми компьютерами и всеракурсную (360 град) «ситуационную осведомленность». Самолет будет способен совершать сверхзвуковой крейсерский полет. Прототип истребителя совершил первый полет в январе этого года. Испытания второго прототипа должны начаться до конца 2010 года.

ПС. Ага! Губу раскатали! Пока наши развернут строительство своего ПАКФА как это стоит на потоке у амеров Ф-22 - он уже будет "каменным топором"...

Кстати, в статье ключевые слова "... в Индии питают надежду...".... Ну-ну!!! Пусть "питают"! Как и ведущие слова, кои мы слышим уже немало времени..., типа "будет обладать самым высокоточным.., новейшим..., передовым...."

----------


## Pilot

вроде как программа производства Рапторов приостановлена. К 18 году Америка к истребителю 6 поколения подойдет

----------


## Антон

> вроде как программа производства Рапторов приостановлена. К 18 году Америка к истребителю 6 поколения подойдет


наверное уже полностью беспилотного,способного решать весь спектр задач(уничтожение воздушных целей,точечные удары по наземным целям,подавление ПВО)....

----------


## lont

> http://lenta.ru/news/2010/12/02/kcx/


Подскажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь видел презентацию многоцелевого транспортно-заправочного КС-767 на тендер ВВС США?
Схемы загрузки контейнерами, пассажирами и т.д.  и т.п. ... 
В каких новых разработках отличие от КС-45? ... Очень интересно:)

----------


## Антоха

_Некоторые новости из братской Украины_, касающиеся текущего состояния программы ВВС Украины по ремонту и модернизации истребителей МиГ-29. 
Подводя итоги 2010 года можно констатировать, что для ВВС своей страны Львовский АРЗ смог отремонтировать и вернуть в войска шесть боевых самолётов, получивших бортовые номера 11, 18, 19, 22, 29 и 40. Из них минимум два МиГ-29 (№11 и №29) были доработаны по программе *МУ1 - "модернизированный украинский"*. 
Еще одной новостью можно считать то, что на МиГ-29 "тип 9-13", проходящие кап.ремонт в данный момент, начали устанавливать силовые накладки килей, аналогичные тем, что после нашумевшей катастрофы 2008 года  в Домне применяются на однотипных российских машинах. Ранее отремонтированные самолёты, переданные в ВВС в 2008 - 2010 годах, и не получившие во время ремонта доработку, проходят сейчас повторную проверку состояния килей.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Вот тебе раз :

http://news.mail.ru/inworld/beloruss...itics/5036598/

Чем-то неугодил Игорь Павлович новой-старой администрации.

----------


## Холостяк

*«Мы, военные, обычно беседуем со стаканом водки»*

Как ВВС Таджикистана выполняли приказы Госдепа США.
http://rusrep.ru/article/2010/12/05/whitetea/

----------


## Антон



----------


## Холостяк

> 


Медведь мне понравился..., будто ему надо эти какие-то разноцветные тряпочки-лоскуточки... Хе-хе-хе!
Это с эстонскими евро тоже подобное, что часть российской территории себе захапали....

----------


## Холостяк

На спутниковых фотографиях показан новый тренировочный центр авиации ВМС Китая, расположенный на острове Хулудао. Этот остров находится вблизи порта Далянь на Желтом море, где проходит ремонт бывший советский авианосец «Варяг». Этот авианосец будет использоваться в качестве учебного корабля.

Новый авиационный тренировочный центр похож на тот, который находится в Украине. Два года назад китайские офицеры посетили наземный испытательно-тренировочный комплекс авиации (НИТКА), который был построен до распада Советского Союза. Украина хочет использовать этот комплекс в качестве Международного центра подготовки пилотов палубной авиации, и надеется привлечь иностранных клиентов, в том числе китайцев. Но, похоже, китайцы приняли это предложение только лишь к сведению.


Китай также выражал некоторую заинтересованность в сотрудничестве с Украиной по поставке ключевых компонентов для строящихся авианосцев. Украина имеет опыт строительства таких кораблей еще с советских времен. Став независимой страной, Украина стремится найти новых клиентов для продажи оборудования авианосцев. Россия не будет строить авианосцы, несмотря на все разговоры о возобновлении авианосной программы.


Китайцы в основном заинтересованы в судовых двигателях для авианосцев. Китайские газовые турбины пока не обладают требуемой эффективностью и надежностью. Китай высказывает интерес к закупке украинских корабельных газотурбинных установок (ГТУ) типов УГТ-16000 и УГТ-2500, которые разработаны на базе двигателей ДТ-59 образца 1975 года. Эти ГТУ являются основными конкурентами газотурбинных установок американской компании General Electric, которые устанавливаются на крупных надводных кораблях. Украинские фирмы могут построить ряд других видов судового оборудования мирового класса, и Китай рассчитывает на приобретение этого оборудования и технологий. Украина осознает, что Китай может украсть эти технологии, но нуждается в деньгах.

----------


## Redav

> http://rusrep.ru/article/2010/12/05/whitetea/


хм-м-м...
_5. (С ) Заместитель министра предложил обмениваться информацией и действовать совместно в условиях плохой видимости. Он указал на то, что независимые государства имеют право давать или не давать разрешение на пролёт, обыскивать самолёты и конфисковать грузы.

6. (C) ... Джозеф отметил, что стопроцентной гарантии нет, но это составная часть задачи по прекращению такого типа торговли. ... Заместитель министра Джозеф приравнял действия против  летательных аппаратов к суверенному праву Таджикистана следить за грузовиками, которые перевозят грузы через границу, и при необходимости проверять их._

Мне эта идея понравилась. Россия свободная страна, имеем суверенное право, боремся с наркотрафиком... Пришло время сажать амерские транспортники следующие в Афган и из Афгана на досмотр. Будут возмущаться, то посылать их к Джозефу.  :Cool:

----------


## Полешук

> Крылья коротки
> 
> ВВС США столкнулись с дефицитом боевых самолетов
> 
> ВВС США столкнулись с дефицитом боевых самолетов, который в ближайшие несколько лет только увеличится. Отчасти тому виной - затянувшаяся программа создания истребителя F-35, серийные поставки которого постоянно откладываются, совпадая со списанием со службы уже устаревших самолетов. Выход из создавшегося положения может быть только один - покупка дополнительного количества истребителей, однако военные на это не согласны из-за необходимости сокращать расходы.
> 
> 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/01/21/fighters/
Дате грошай!

или реално нехватка...

----------


## Антон

> Медведь мне понравился..., будто ему надо эти какие-то разноцветные тряпочки-лоскуточки... Хе-хе-хе!
> Это с эстонскими евро тоже подобное, что часть российской территории себе захапали....


А между тем



> 20 января 2011 г., Aviation Explorer – Официальным извинением представителей Германии закончилась выходка немецких летчиков, в составе Военно-воздушных сил NATO, патрулирующих небо над странами Балтии, сообщает "Татар-информ".
> 
> Патрулирование воздушного пространства над странами Балтии с 5 января перешло к немецким пилотам, сменившим американцев. Германские летчики на своей форме в качестве неформальной эмблемы своей миссии разместили изображение географических силуэтов Латвии, Литвы и Эстонии, к которым с востока приближаются морда и лапа медведя.
> 
> Постоянный представитель России в NATO Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что инцидент, вызвавший недоумение со стороны России, разрешился официальным извинением представителей Германии.
> 
> «Хорошие новости: немцы официально извинились за проделки своих летчиков, использовавших изображение свирепого русского медведя на эмблеме своей миссии по патрулированию воздушного пространства Прибалтики. Вся партия эмблем уничтожена», - заявил Рогозин в своем блоге.


http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/1/20/81882/

----------


## Mad_cat

> http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/01/21/fighters/
> Дате грошай!
> 
> или реално нехватка...


2000 самолетов тактической авиации без учета ВМС и беспилотников, прям подать хочется :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> А между тем.....
> 
> _Германия принесла официальные извинения за то, что на форме немецких летчиков в составе ВВС НАТО, патрулирующих небо над странами Балтии, появился образ свирепого русского медведя, сообщил постоянный представитель России в НАТО Дмитрий Рогозин._
> _ Речь идет о случае, когда германские летчики в качестве неформальной эмблемы своей миссии использовали изображение «свирепого русского медведя», что вызвало недоумение со стороны России._ 
> 
> _«Хорошие новости: немцы официально извинились за проделки своих летчиков, использовавших изображение свирепого русского медведя на эмблеме своей миссии по патрулированию воздушного пространства Прибалтики. Вся партия эмблем уничтожена», – заявил Рогозин в своем блоге, передает_ _Delfi__._ 
> _«Только что переговорил по телефону с германским послом при НАТО Мартином Эрдманном (по его просьбе). Думаю, что наше взаимопонимание восстановлено», – отметил политик._ _Инцидент произошел в январе, когда немецкие летчики в Балтии сменили американцев. На форме германских военных появилась эмблема, где изображены географические силуэты Латвии, Литвы и Эстонии, к которым с востока приближаются морда и лапа медведя._
> 
> http://www.aex.ru/news/2011/1/20/81882/


Инфа есть еще на -*http://vz.ru/news/2011/1/19/462245.html*

Блин... Искал у Рогозина инфу, и нашел на его блоге!!!!  
Ссылка на его блог: http://www.rogozin.ru/blog/

*От него тоже интересная ссылка под классным комментом*: *"Уж и немцы извинились за проделки своих летчиков, а до литовского тугодума только дошло. И опять не в том порядке!"*  

http://twitter.com/Rogozin/statuses/27748215445000192

*Статья литовского тугодума -* 



*Иногда знаки важнее оружия*

На прошлой неделе охрану поднебесья балтийских стран у американцев переняли германские пилоты из 71-го полка истребителей “Richthoffen”. Событие, можно сказать, рутинное – задачи полиции балтийского воздушного пространства пилоты государств НАТО, сменяя друг друга, выполняют уже седьмой год, с момента вступления Литвы в Альянс. Действительно, на эту замену воздушной стражи обратили бы внимание разве что любители авиации и военные, если бы не одно небольшая, но неожиданная мелочь – эмблема миссии.

Здесь нужно пояснить, что у миссии балтийской воздушной полиции своего отдельного знака нет – каждая эскадрилья, участвующая в миссии, создает свою эмблему. Есть такая эмблема и полка “Richthoffen”, уже выполнявшего несколько раз задачи миссии. Они разные и вместе с тем похожие – нейтральные, украшенные государственными флагами и изображениями самолетов. За исключением нынешней. На ней изображен истребитель F4F “Phantom” (на которых летают немецкие пилоты) , атакующий медведя, протягивающего к странам Балтии когтистую лапу. Поскольку медведь своими контурами повторяет северо-западную часть России, не нужно долго ломать голову, от кого страны Балтии намерены защищать военные пилоты Германии.

Скажете – а что здесь такого? Неужели неясно, какой была с самого начала цель балтийской воздушной полиции? Но дело в том, что до сей поры было просто невозможно представить себе, что немцы, чья нынешняя политика в отношении России руководствовалась принципом «не дай Боже, не рассердить бы», которые еще совсем недавно сопротивлялись требованиям балтийских стран к НАТО подготовить для них план обороны, поскольку «российской угрозы нет», так открыто излагали бы свой взгляд на якобы стратегического партнера НАТО. Не зря представитель России при НАТО Дмитрий Рогозин, увидев эту вроде бы невинную эмблему, сразу же принялся ворчать и угрожать после православного Рождества «схватить кое-кого за лацканы». На самом деле было бы любопытно посмотреть, какой будет реакция немцев на демарш Д.Рогозина, который, зная обычаи этого деятеля, будет шумным, наглым и угрожающим. Говорить за немцев трудно, но очень вероятно, что русских в этот раз ждет неожиданность – Германия меняется.

Еще в июне прошлого года ушел в отставку президент Германии Хорст Кёхер, поскольку осмелился сказать о миссии в Афганистане, что зависимой от экспорта стране иногда приходится защищать свои интересы с оружием в руках. А Ангела Меркель, навестившая перед Рождеством солдат в Афганистане, открыто изложила, что немцы здесь воюют, а не занимаются миротворчеством.

Видя, быстро исчезает напускной взгляд немцев на окружающий мир сквозь розовые очки, можем и мы спать спокойнее. Иногда простая эмблема миссии, созданная военными летчиками охраняет намного надежнее, чем все ракеты, которые несут все шесть «фантомов».
Оригинал публикации: Veidas Аудрюс Бачюлис  
Опубликовано: 18/01/2011 16:26

----------


## Полешук

> Пентагон ведёт разработку нового поколения электромагнитных излучателей NGJ (Next Generation Jammer), которые должны ослеплять бортовые радары, нарушать связь и даже заражать компьютеры вредоносным кодом. Предполагается, что базироваться подобное оружие будет на самолётах РЭБ EA-18G Growler. 
> 
> ...
> 
> В общей сложности на новую «глушилку» будут потрачены миллиарды долларов. В идеале это будет модульная, адаптируемая и настраиваемая в широком диапазоне платформа, которую можно будет размещать не только на EA-18G Growler, но и на других самолётах, в том числе пятого поколения, и будущих.


http://www.redstar.ru/2011/02/01_02/n.html

----------


## Полешук

> ВВС США модернизируют истребители F-22 на 16 миллиардов долларов 
> 
> ВВС США начиная с 2012 года будут тратить на модернизацию истребителей Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor 500 миллионов долларов в год на протяжении нескольких лет. Как отмечает Flightglobal, при этом общие траты на программу модернизации самолета могут составить до 16 миллиардов долларов.
> 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2011/02/03/f22/

----------


## MADMAX

2 Mirage F1 ВВС Ливии 21 февраля осуществили посадку в международном аэропорту Мальты... Пилоты отказались наносить авиаудары по демонстрантам...

----------


## Nazar

Вроде как первый серийный F-35A полетел.

----------


## MADMAX

> Вроде как первый серийный F-35A полетел.


Да, 25 февраля с.г. F-35A, приписанный к 58 истребительной авиаэскадрилье (авиабаза Эглин, штат Флорида) с бортовым номером 07-0744 совершил часовой тестовый полёт с авиабазы Форт-Уэрт.

----------


## muk33

Американский "Липецк" можно поздравить?

----------


## Nazar

К чему эти фото? Странный ход мысли. :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

> К чему эти фото? Странный ход мысли.


Это фото того самого испытуемого самолёта F-35A...

----------


## Nazar

> Это фото того самого испытуемого самолёта F-35A...


Там чуть выше моего сообщения, есть удаленное тов-щем АРКАН другое сообщение, вот именно к тем фото, которые там были, я свой вопрос и обращал. :Wink:

----------


## MADMAX

> Там чуть выше моего сообщения, есть удаленное тов-щем АРКАН другое сообщение, вот именно к тем фото, которые там были, я свой вопрос и обращал.


Ясненько... А я уже думал, что я что-то не так сделал, не то фото выложил...

----------


## Pilot

Во время испытательного полета потерян самолет Ан-148 61708
 построенный на ВАСО для Мьянмы. Предварительно на борту находились 7 человек, из них .два мьянмовца Вероятно, все погибли.

----------


## Прохожий

> 2000 самолетов тактической авиации без учета ВМС и беспилотников, прям подать хочется


По-видимому это с учетом резерва и хранения.Если посчитать только те, что в строю - выйдет чуть больше тысячи.Вдобавок есть большие проблемы с возрастом техники, поэтому правильно делают что просят новые машины.

----------


## MADMAX

4 марта 2011 года с авиабазы Форт-Уэрт (штат Техас) осуществил 1,3 часовой испытательный полёт второй истребитель F-35A с бортовым номером 07-0745, приписанный к 33 истребительному крылу (авиабаза Эглин, штат Флорида) ВВС США.

----------


## Hifiportal

Новый аппарат, построенный в рамках программы демонстрации беспилотных боевых систем, по размеру сопоставим с обычным истребителем. Он представляет собой автономную систему, способную на самостоятельное выполнение заданий.

Бесхвостый реактивный самолёт X-47B создан компанией Northrop Grumman специально для американских ВМС (U. S. Navy). По мнению специалистов, это новый шаг в подобных боевых машинах. BBC News сообщает: «Малозаметный для радаров аппарат является в некотором роде уменьшенной версией бомбардировщика B-2».
Источник: http://hifiportal.ru/?p=6396

----------


## muk33

> 4 марта 2011 года с авиабазы Форт-Уэрт (штат Техас) осуществил 1,3 часовой испытательный полёт второй истребитель F-35A с бортовым номером 07-0745, приписанный к 33 истребительному крылу (авиабаза Эглин, штат Флорида) ВВС США.


Кстати его пилотировал новый шеф-пилот программы F-35 Эл Норман, сменивший на этом "посту" Джона Бизли, ушедшего на заслуженный отдых. Эл Норман тоже ветеран, он 23 года служил в ВВС летчиком-истребителем, а затем летчиком-испытателем в ЛИЦ Эдвардс. Был ведущим военным летчиком-испытателем по программе F-22, модернизации F-16 и совместном с Кореей Т-50. Его налет более 6000 часов.

----------


## Pilot

капризы природы

----------


## BSA

Интересно, востановят? если морская вода "поработала"

----------


## Nazar

Да восстановят конечно.

----------


## MADMAX

18 F-2 ВВС Японии повреждены от цунами на авиабазе Матсушима.

----------


## 13th

> 18 F-2 ВВС Японии повреждены от цунами на авиабазе Матсушима.


Плюс пять T-4, три U-125 и три UH-60.

----------


## MADMAX

На западе Германии разбился штурмовик ВВС США A-10 Thunderbolt, сообщает 1 апреля агентство Associated Press. Пилот самолета успел катапультироваться. Его госпитализировали с травмами, подробности о его состоянии не сообщаются. 
По словам представителей властей, самолет упал в поле в нескольких сотнях метров от жилых кварталов коммуны Лауфельд. Бургомистр города Карл-Йозеф Юнк заявил журналистам, что падение штурмовика едва не привело к катастрофическим последствиям. 
A-10 Thunderbolt принадлежал к 81-ой авиационной эскадрильи, дислоцированной на военной базе Шпангдалем в земле Рейнланд-Пфальц. Причины крушения самолета неизвестны.

----------


## Антон

Экскурсия по авиа музею в США
http://www.nmusafvirtualtour.com/full/tour-pkg.html

----------


## Полешук

> JAGM. Фото с сайта defense-update.com
> 
> Американские военные купят 33 тысячи единых ракет 
> 
>  Армия, ВМС и Морская пехота США намерены потратить около пяти миллиардов долларов на покупку 33 тысяч единых ракет JAGM (Joint Air-to-Ground Missile) класса "воздух-поверхность", сообщает The Arizona Republic. В тендере на создание таких ракет принимают участие американская компания Lockheed Martin и консорциум Raytheon\Boeing. Новые JAGM заменят сразу три вида ракет на вооружении США - BGM-71 TOW, AGM-114 Hellfire и AGM-65 Maverick. 
> 
>  Как ожидается, тендер Армии США на поставку ракет завершится 31 мая 2011 года, а победитель конкурса будет объявлен не раньше, чем через два месяца. Длина JAGM составляет 1,8 метра, а диаметр - 17,8 сантиметра. Масса ракеты - 48,9 килограмма. Согласно требованиям военных, JAGM должна поражать наземные цели противника на расстоянии не менее 28 километров. 
> 
>  По данным Raytheon, основным преимуществом ее решения является неохлаждаемая боеголовка с инфракрасной системой наведения. Такая система наведения позволяет избавиться от сложных систем охлаждения, уменьшив соответственно и массу ракеты. При этом интеграция боеприпаса в оружейные системы уже принятых на вооружение вертолетов и самолетов значительно упрощается. 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/18/jagm/

----------


## kfmut

запрос по бюджету на системы вооружения МО США на 2012 финансовый год, может кто не видел...
http://comptroller.defense.gov/defbu...10_Weapons.pdf
остальное тут http://comptroller.defense.gov/Budget2012.html

----------


## Холостяк

ВВС Китая имеют в своем составе примерно 2500 самолетов, из которых примерно 1500 боевых, что делает их третьими в мире по численности после американских и российских. В настоящее время ВВС России насчитывают около 2800 самолетов, из них почти 1500 боевых. Таким образом, здесь мы как минимум не уступаем Китаю.
Важен, однако, не только текущий срез, но и динамика. Китайские ВВС развиваются быстрее российских, интенсивно пополняясь новыми машинами – как собственного, так и иностранного производства (в том числе российского). Военные самолеты Китай производит так же, как и все остальное: сначала покупка образцов, затем «творческое заимствование» технологий и создание собственных машин, удивительно похожих на зарубежные прототипы.
Можно продолжать посмеиваться над таким подходом, но результаты его вполне нешуточные. На этой неделе китайцы представили свой новый палубный истребитель J-15 Flying Shark, живо напомнивший специалистам российский Су-33. В 2001 году прототип Су-33 был приобретен на Украине. Российские военные уже заявили, что китайская копия уступает оригиналу. Возможно, так и есть. Представитель китайских ВВС, отвечая на это, выразил мнение, что «сенсоры, авионика и ракеты на Су-33 давно устарели», и добавил, что на их самолете электроника намного более продвинутая. Некоторые американские эксперты полагают, что китайский самолет в целом сопоставим с F-18, «рабочей лошадкой» ВМС США, хотя и уступает по отдельным параметрам.
*Китай выходит из казарм*
http://expert.ru/2011/04/27/kitaj-vyihodit-iz-kazarm/

----------


## Nazar

Имея 2500 из которых 1500 боевых, они являются второй державой в этом отношении, а не третьей.

----------


## Lans2

> Армия, ВМС и Морская пехота США намерены потратить около пяти миллиардов долларов на покупку 33 тысяч единых ракет JAGM (Joint Air-to-Ground Missile) класса "воздух-поверхность", сообщает The Arizona Republic. В тендере на создание таких ракет принимают участие американская компания Lockheed Martin и консорциум Raytheon\Boeing. Новые JAGM заменят сразу три вида ракет на вооружении США - BGM-71 TOW, AGM-114 Hellfire и AGM-65 Maverick.


Интересно, заменяемые ракеты то трех разных классов. С NLOS у них не сложилось, но эта выглядит более реальной.

----------


## Павел1988

Ну да, учитывая, что из этих 100500 тыщ китайских самолетов - 350 МиГ-19, 500 МиГ-21, 300 МиГ-23 и 500 убитых штурмовиков Q-51, мы конечно в хвосте.

----------


## Nazar

*Павел1988*

Уважаемый, а куда вы дели Су-27 ( всех модификаций, в том числе и собственного пр-ва ) которых в Китае около 300, куда вы дели J-10 которых около 150 штук.

Да и ссылочку на свои данные будьте любезны, только такую где будет сказано, что перечисленные вами самолеты и цифры, до сих пор стоят на вооружении ВВС КНР и входят в озвученную выше цифру.
Ну это так, что-бы слова ваши голословными не выглядели, как это часто у вас случается.

----------


## 13th

> 350 МиГ-19


А мужики-то не знают, что J-6 официально снят с вооружения в прошлом году... 




> 300 МиГ-23


Мне так помнится, что весь когда-либо имевшийся у Китая парк МиГ-23 состоял из одного или двух самолётов, полученных у Египта.

----------


## An-Z

> ...100500 тыщ китайских самолетов ...


Как то вы уж совсем бессовестно жжёте....

----------


## Nazar

> Мне так помнится, что весь когда-либо имевшийся у Китая парк МиГ-23 состоял из одного или двух самолётов, полученных у Египта.


Нверное уважаемый Павел его с J-8 попутал. :Biggrin:

----------


## Torero

В Саудовской Аравии разбился истребитель F-15
http://top.rbc.ru/incidents/24/05/2011/595285.shtml

----------


## Холостяк

Польша как обычно.....
Ссылка: http://news.mail.ru/politics/5997756/?frommail=1

----------


## Pilot

Командир одной из лучших в мире аэробатических команд, показательной эскадрильи Авиации ВМС США Blue Angels, коммандер Дэвид Косс подал в отставку.
22 мая 2011 в Линчберге, Вирджжиния, при выполнии «бриллианта» группа F/A-18 Hornet оказалась на высоте в 3 раза ниже допустимой. Во избежание трагедии маневр был немедленно прерван, и самолёты срочно вернулись на базу.
За этим последовала отмена запланированных выступлений, включая традиционное выступление на выпуске в Военно-морской Академии.
Эскадрилья возобновила тренировки. А командир эскадрильи подал в отставку.
На видео хорошо показано случившееся.

отсюда http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/1894354.html

----------


## Холостяк

Военный парад в Испании.... Королевская семья простояла весь парад... Есть с кем сравнить...





Кстати.... Михалков оставил пост главы Общественного совета при МО РФ. Он написал целое послание по поводу... Михалков утверждает, что оставить должность председателя его заставил, в частности, парад 9 мая 2010 года, посвященный 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне. По мнению деятеля, у россиян, с особенности у ветеранов, вызвал «недоумение и разочарование» тот факт, что вместо суворовцев и нахимовцев в нем принимали участие военные стран НАТО. Никита Сергеевич напоминает о своих попытках убедить министерство, что такой расклад сил на Параде Победы демонстрирует слабость Российской Армии и, в частности, офицерства. И в этом году парад 9 мая также вызвал критику Михалкова.
«Безликую массу в одинаковых робах, марширующую под легендарную военную музыку, можно было различить только с помощью диктора. А пять вертолетов продемонстрировали всю мощь отечественной авиации»....
О как!!!! Не оспоришь правду....

----------


## timsz

> Безликую массу в одинаковых робах


Всех возмущает... Я не пойму, "безобразно, зато единобразно" уже стало неактуальным?

----------


## kfmut

> Всех возмущает... Я не пойму, "безобразно, зато единобразно" уже стало неактуальным?


*timsz*, в "старых" правилах ношения военной формы одежды от 97-го года( http://www.allbusiness.ru/BPravo/Doc...mID_51157.html ) были такие пункты:




> 4. Военнослужащие,   проходящие   военную  службу  по  контракту,
> военную форму одежды носят:
> *парадную* -  при  принятии военной присяги;  при вручении воинской
> части Боевого Знамени;  при подъеме Военно-морского флага на  корабле,
> вступающем  в  строй;  при  спуске  корабля на воду;  при назначении в
> состав почетного караула; в дни годовых праздников воинской части; при
> получении  государственных  наград;  при  несении  службы  часовыми по
> охране Боевого Знамени;  *на официальных мероприятиях с участием войск.*
> Разрешается  ношение  парадной  формы  одежды в выходные и праздничные
> ...


при том что уже 10 лет МО не может принять новые правила ношения военной формы одежды, вот и прикиньте почему все возмущаются...

----------


## timsz

Честно говоря, мне обычно было неинтересно смотреть на солдат, все время ждал, когда, наконец, техника пойдет. А тут даже понравилось.

Наверное, потому, что ничто так не украшает оружие, как смертоносный вид. А парадная форма никак этому не способствует. В этом году 70 лет параду 7 ноября 1941 года. Вот там не до парадной формы было.

----------


## Nazar

> Командир одной из лучших в мире аэробатических команд, показательной эскадрильи Авиации ВМС США Blue Angels, коммандер Дэвид Косс подал в отставку.
> 22 мая 2011 в Линчберге, Вирджжиния, при выполнии «бриллианта» группа F/A-18 Hornet оказалась на высоте в 3 раза ниже допустимой. Во избежание трагедии маневр был немедленно прерван, и самолёты срочно вернулись на базу.
> За этим последовала отмена запланированных выступлений, включая традиционное выступление на выпуске в Военно-морской Академии.
> Эскадрилья возобновила тренировки. А командир эскадрильи подал в отставку.
> На видео хорошо показано случившееся.
> 
> отсюда http://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/1894354.html


Подозреваю выпороли за хулиганство, вот и пришлось подавать в отставку. Сомневаюсь что летчики такого уровня, могли так ошибиться.
Мое ИМХО - выпендреж и последующий нагоняй.

----------


## Холостяк

*Военный парад в Тбилиси*

Забавно, но воздушная часть военного парада в Тбилиси оказалась гораздо более многочисленной, чем прошедшего незадолго до того в Москве парада 9 мая, на котором в воздушной части были представлены только пять вертолётов Ми-8.
И я не понял... А что тогда в далеком августе наши точечные удары по аэродромам мимо были или они авиацию новую купили?

*http://bmpd.livejournal.com/6111.html#cutid1*

----------


## timsz

> Забавно, но воздушная часть военного парада в Тбилиси оказалась гораздо более многочисленной, чем прошедшего незадолго до того в Москве парада 9 мая, на котором в воздушной части были представлены только пять вертолётов Ми-8.


А уж по сравнению с советскими парадами, так просто армада прошла...




> А что тогда в далеком августе наши точечные удары по аэродромам мимо были или они авиацию новую купили?


Похоже, в параде участвовало все, что им удалось спрятать)

Но вообще достоверных подтверждений потерь грузинских Су-25 нет.


Спасибо за фото!

----------


## juky-puky

> Подозреваю выпороли за хулиганство, вот и пришлось подавать в отставку.


- Там шла четвёрка самолётов, в очень плотном строю, выполняла сложный манёвр, - петля или переворот, трудно точно сказать, ведущий четвёрки (не командир эскадрильи) ошибся и поэтому вывод закончил на высоте 40 метров вместо 150 метров. А ведомые - они просто следовали за ним, держа место в строю.



> Сомневаюсь что летчики такого уровня, могли так ошибиться.


- Откуда тогда берётся столько катастроф в мире? Из-за ошибок лётного состава, прежде всего. Не из-за умышленных нарушений. 



> Мое ИМХО - выпендреж и последующий нагоняй.


- Крайне маловероятно. Ошибка в технике пилотирования.  Группа мирового класса, все - военные лётчики, все дисциплинированные (за умышленные нарушения там слишком строго карают)...

----------


## Nazar

Миша, тогда мне еще больше не понятна причина отставки.

----------


## juky-puky

> Миша, тогда мне еще больше не понятна причина отставки.


- Ясней ясного: в приличных местах так уж принято: ты командир (начальник, руководитель), твой подчинённый публично "обосрался" - ты виноват: не научил его, не воспитал.
И поэтому командир (начальник, руководитель) подаёт в отставку (в Японии в старые времена делает сиппуку  :Rolleyes: ).

Другое дело, что вышестоящее начальство может отставку и не принять.

----------


## Sr10

> - Ясней ясного: в приличных местах так уж принято: ты командир (начальник, руководитель), твой подчинённый публично "обосрался" - ты виноват: не научил его, не воспитал.
> И поэтому командир (начальник, руководитель) подаёт в отставку (в Японии в старые времена делает сиппуку ).
> 
> Другое дело, что вышестоящее начальство может отставку и не принять.


Уже приняло... 
Новым командиром группы назначается кэп Greg McWherter, их бывший. 
Мотивировка отставника в переводе звучит примерно так - "Я выполнил маневр на недопустимо низкой минимальной высоте. Такое исполнение маневра не отвечает стандарту безопасности полетов группы Blue Angels , что привело к моему решению уйти в отставку".
 О причинах произошедшего пока никто ничего не сказал. Вероятно ошибка ведущего (судя по его собственным словам - 4-ку вел именно командир), а экстренно выводить группу из такого плотного строя было-бы более опасным, чем закончить отработанный маневр штатно, пусть и на меньшей высоте - 130-150 футов для них не смертельны - на тренировках одиночные Хорнеты Ангелов проходят в 50 футах...
  Выступления Blue Angels на публике отменены до середины июня как минимум - новый-старый командир будет заново слетываться с группой на базе в Pensacola.

----------


## juky-puky

- Значит, сам командир "накосячил"...  :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

*КАК ВОЕННЫЙ САМОЛЁТ НАТО ЛОКХИД С-130 "ГЕРКУЛЕС" СОВЕРШИЛ РАЗВЕДЫВАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ПОЛЁТ НАД ТУЛОЙ НА МАЛОЙ ВЫСОТЕ, И ПОЧЕМУ ОБ ЭТОМ УМАЛЧИВАЮТ СМИ.*

*http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post172388119/*
Есть российско-американский договор "Отрытое небо". 
Штатовцы летают над Россией.
Мы летаем над США (правда, с разной степенью достоверности дурачим друг-друга, кто больше, кто меньше). 
Но хорошо бы заранее рассказать гражданским людям, что и к чему. 
Иначе получается вот это...

----------


## MADMAX

5-6 июня 2011 года самолёт военно-транспортной авиации C-5M ВВС США впервые совершил полёт с континентальной части США (с авиабазы Довер, штат Делавэр) через Канаду, Северный полюс, территорию Российской Федерации и Казахстана на авиабазу Баграм (Афганистан). Самолёт осуществлял дозаправку в воздухе над северной Канадой. Полёт занял более 15 часов.

Данный перелёт позволил сократить маршрут до места назначения и конечно же количество потребляемого авиационного топлива.

Источники: http://www.amc.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123261894
http://www.amc.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123261900
http://www.amc.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123260846

----------


## MADMAX

> *КАК ВОЕННЫЙ САМОЛЁТ НАТО ЛОКХИД С-130 "ГЕРКУЛЕС" СОВЕРШИЛ РАЗВЕДЫВАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ПОЛЁТ НАД ТУЛОЙ НА МАЛОЙ ВЫСОТЕ, И ПОЧЕМУ ОБ ЭТОМ УМАЛЧИВАЮТ СМИ.*
> 
> *http://blog.kp.ru/users/2125404/post172388119/*
> Есть российско-американский договор "Отрытое небо". 
> Штатовцы летают над Россией.
> Мы летаем над США (правда, с разной степенью достоверности дурачим друг-друга, кто больше, кто меньше). 
> Но хорошо бы заранее рассказать гражданским людям, что и к чему. 
> Иначе получается вот это...


Не в курсе, это не этот самолёт, который летал в период с 7 по 9 июня над Канадой???
Источник: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-no...ng.asp?id=3805
И вообще, сколько у нас таких летает по договору "Открытое небо"???
Где-то видел, что канадский C-130 "Оупен скайз" вроде в прошлом году садился в посёлке Тикси (Якутия).

----------


## Холостяк

Постпред России при НАТО Дмитрий Рогозин приписал «буйной фантазии» заявление министра обороны Эстонии Марта Лаара о том, что силы обороны страны в случае военного конфликта с восточным соседом смогут приостановить до подхода сил НАТО наступающие российские танки в том числе используя ресурс партизан и резервистов.
http://news.mail.ru/politics/6286372/?frommail=1

А ведь остановят и все самолеты собьют...., и все до подхода к границе Эстонии...

----------


## Холостяк

*Япония построит собственный истребитель пятого поколения*



Как сообщил официальный представитель Министерства обороны Японии первые летные испытания прототипа малозаметного истребителя 5+ поколения ATD-X «Синсин» (яп. 心神?, «душа»), будут проведены уже в 2014 году 

http://topwar.ru/5585-yaponiya-postr...okoleniya.html

*Численность китайской дальнебомбардировочной авиации резко сокращается*



http://topwar.ru/5161-chislennost-ki...schaetsya.html

----------


## Холостяк

*Франция отметила День взятия Бастилии небывалым парадом на Елисейских полях*

http://rus.ruvr.ru/2010/07/14/12321432.html

Перед президентской трибуной на площади Согласия французский военный оркестр и представители оркестров приглашенных африканских государств устроили настоящий концерт. Затем началось прохождение собственно французских воинских контингентов различных родов войск и военных учебных заведений, а также 13 африканских государств, бывших колоний Франции. 

( А у нас принимали участие на общий праздник День Победы воины с Украины, Беларуси, Казахстана и всех кто в рядах Советской Армии победил???)

Воинские контингенты этих франкоязычных стран впервые были приглашены участвовать в праздничном параде в ознаменование установления Францией новых отношений в военной области со странами Черного континента, а главы этих государств и африканские ветераны в качестве почетных гостей находились на президентской трибуне. 

Это решение президента Николя Саркози вызвало протесты ряда неправительственных и правозащитных организаций, которые считают, что Франция, как бывшей колонизатор, не имеет морального права на подобные инициативы. 

(А это как раз можно отнести к русофобам, если б ВСЕ Победители прошли по Красной площади 9 мая. А вот Саркози послал всех и поступил правильно!)
По словам французского президента Николя Саркози, участие в параде 400 африканских солдат станет данью памяти тем их согражданам, которые «погибли за свободу Франции в первой и второй мировых войнах». Праздник продолжат многочисленные концерты, а вечером состоится салют.

В параде на Елисейских полях приняли участие несколько тысяч с французских военнослужащих всех родов войск. Особое внимание диктор обратил на колонну ветеранов и частей, действующих в настоящее время в "горячих точках", в частности в Афганистане. 
Всего в параде приняли участие 7 тыс военнослужащих, более 300 лошадей и свыше 300 единиц военной техники. Как и в прошлые годы, по Елисейским полям маршировали французские подразделения, вернувшиеся из "горячих точек" - прежде всего из Афганистана и Кот-д'Ивуара.
Прохождение воинских контингентов завершил конный строй оркестра Республиканской гвардии в сверкающих на выглянувшем солнце кирасах и отряд президентского эскорта на мотоциклах с синими мигалками. 
Затем на Елисейские поля вышла бронетанковая и другая техника. Впервые зрители увидели беспилотные летательные аппараты на стартовых платформах. 

*В параде участвовали большое колличество самолетов. Французы с восхищением увидели зрелище пролетающих в небе Парижа самолетов! В воздушном параде приняли участие - 54 воздушных судна.*

Завершился парад десантом французских элитных парашютистов на парашютах цвета французского триколора перед президентской трибуной. 
В рамках политики жесткой экономии и сокращения государственной дефицита Николя Саркози отменил прием на лужайке Елисейского дворца, на который традиционно приглашались сотни человек. Отменен также рок-концерт у подножия Эйфелевой башни - в прошлом году он обошелся государственной казне почти в 2 млн евро.....

ПСы. Это вам не разворованная Россия! Там солдатики топали в парадной форме...., только вот малочисленные воины из банановых республик в камуфляже, но хоть С НАГРАДАМИ....
Да.. И Президент и его беременная жена - СТОЯЛИ...

----------


## Холостяк

*Сбылась мечта идиотов - польские и американские Ф-16 в украинском небе!*
Сегодня, 18 июля, в 9 часов утра на аэродроме под Миргородом с торжественной церемонии открытия начались украинско-американско-польские учения «Безопасное небо – 2011». Одновременно такая же церемония прошла и на военном аэродроме Ласк в Польше.
Начальник пресс-центра ВВС Украины подполковник Роман Юрчило сообщил, что тема учений – *«Управление действиями тактической авиации по охране воздушного пространства мест проведения ЕВРО-2012».*
– От нашей стороны в учениях задействованы до 12 истребителей из состава бригад тактической авиации марок Су-27, Су-27УБ, МиГ-29, МиГ-29УБ, пять самолетов и вертолетов транспортной авиации (Ан-26, Ми-8, Ан-26, Л-39 /этот учебный металлолом еще и летает!!!/) и до 1000 человек личного состава, – рассказал он. – Кроме того, техника авиационных бригад, радиотехнических подразделений, пунктов наведения авиации в районах проведения полетов. 
Короче, Украина выставила все, что еще способно летать.

http://www.bagnet.org/news/summaries...1-07-18/143611

----------


## MADMAX

> *Сбылась мечта идиотов - польские и американские Ф-16 в украинском небе!*
> Сегодня, 18 июля, в 9 часов утра на аэродроме под Миргородом с торжественной церемонии открытия начались украинско-американско-польские учения «Безопасное небо – 2011». Одновременно такая же церемония прошла и на военном аэродроме Ласк в Польше.
> Начальник пресс-центра ВВС Украины подполковник Роман Юрчило сообщил, что тема учений – *«Управление действиями тактической авиации по охране воздушного пространства мест проведения ЕВРО-2012».*
> – От нашей стороны в учениях задействованы до 12 истребителей из состава бригад тактической авиации марок Су-27, Су-27УБ, МиГ-29, МиГ-29УБ, пять самолетов и вертолетов транспортной авиации (Ан-26, Ми-8, Ан-26, Л-39 /этот учебный металлолом еще и летает!!!/) и до 1000 человек личного состава, – рассказал он. – Кроме того, техника авиационных бригад, радиотехнических подразделений, пунктов наведения авиации в районах проведения полетов. 
> Короче, Украина выставила все, что еще способно летать.
> 
> http://www.bagnet.org/news/summaries...1-07-18/143611


Да, всё ближе и ближе к нашей границе...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ай-яй-яй...  Какой ужас!

----------


## An-Z

То то мне не спицца... надо съездить поглядеть, чего там басурмане затевают...

----------


## Холостяк

*Авиация США прикроет небо Украины на время Евро-2012. На ЧМ-2018 небо России прикроют китайцы...*

----------


## Холостяк

> *Сбылась мечта идиотов - польские и американские Ф-16 в украинском небе!*
> 
> http://www.bagnet.org/news/summaries...1-07-18/143611


Интернет уже прикалывается.. Многим напомнило:

http://nnm.ru/blogs/girlfriendHudo/z...ayut_nebo/#cut

----------


## Холостяк

*Военные Ирана сбили в районе ядерного объекта беспилотник ЦРУ*
Силы Корпуса стражей исламской революции (КСИР) Ирана сбили в районе завода по обогащению урана «Форду» беспилотный летательный аппарат (БПЛА) ЦРУ США, сообщает сайт иранского телеканала Press TV.
По данным телеканала, информация об уничтожении американского беспилотника появилась накануне на информационном портале Javanoline.ir. Сайт со ссылкой на члена комитета меджлиса (парламента) Ирана по национальной безопасности и внешней политике Али Агазаде Дафсари (Ali Aqazadeh Dafsari) писал о том, что военно-воздушные силы КСИР сбили БПЛА США в районе ядерного объекта «Форду», который расположен неподалеку от находящегося в 100 километрах южнее Тегерана города Кум. 
По словам Дафсари, беспилотник осуществлял полеты над районом ядерного объекта для уточнения местонахождения завода и сбора другой разведывательной информации.
http://news.mail.ru/politics/6382237/?frommail=1

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Франция отметила День взятия Бастилии небывалым парадом на Елисейских полях*


А у меня впустую прошел... :Smile:

----------


## MADMAX

Учение "Безопасное небо - 2011".

----------


## An-Z

> Учение "Безопасное небо - 2011".


Порадовала работа пресс-службы ВВС Украины, вписывали на мероприятие даже ранее неаккредитованых и не факт что журналистов)))  И более того старались выполнить наглые просьбы кучи фотографов со всего мира и сопровождали их по всему аэродрому. За что им отдельное спасибо!

----------


## MADMAX

И на последок коллективное фото.

----------


## MADMAX

28 июля 2011 года истребитель F-16 совершил неудачную посадку в аэропорту Ошкош (Oshkosh) в штате Висконсин. Но вот мне интересно, а что это за самолёт с красной звездой на хвосту стоит позади истребителя на фото??? 

Видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1sdI6X44Rc

----------


## An-Z

L-39, вот только чей он?

----------


## Холостяк

> L-39, вот только чей он?


Это местный борт и похоже что он там не один. Там и серые и зеленые и черный.....
Вот по приписке в Oshkosh Л-39, серых со звездами там несколько, вроде как три:
http://russianplanes.net/city/Oshkos...ttman_Regional

Мы их изнутри оккупируем. Там уже порядка Воздушной Армии наберется бортов. Вот и изнутри ударим! Вот Ф-16 один сбит... Хе-хе-хе!

Похоже из этих NX139TB и N600DM L-39...

----------


## muk33

Засмотрелся видать fighter-pilot на красные звезды. Как коллегу жаль, как вероятного - селя ви  :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

Вот такой расклад нашел для размышления:

*Китай готовится лишить США "военного всемогущества" - поможет авианосец под командованием выпускника российской академии
*
У Китая нет опыта строительства авианосцев, но он внимательно изучает его в других странах. И можно не сомневаться, что со временем, за несколько ближайших лет, он этот опыт приобретет
Китай готов спустить на воду свой первый авианосец, который был переделан из старого советского корабля, а командовать им будет выпускник петербургской Военно-морской академии им. Н.Г. Кузнецова
Китайские специалисты реконструировали тяжелый авианесущий крейсер "Варяг", который был приобретен в 1998 году у Украины в недостроенном виде за 20 млн долларов "для переоборудования в туристический аттракцион"

Китай готов спустить на воду свой первый авианосец, который был переделан из старого советского корабля, а командовать им будет выпускник петербургской Военно-морской академии им. Н.Г. Кузнецова. Западные СМИ опасаются, что это изменит расстановку сил в Тихоокеанском регионе и станет поводом к началу морской "холодной войны", так как Пекин не скрывает своего желания противопоставить свою военную мощь американской, пишет итальянская La Repubblica.

"Китай готов спустить на воду свой первый авианосец, и среди государств Тихого океана нарастает тревога по поводу гонки перевооружений азиатского гиганта", - цитирует издание InoPressa. Уже через несколько дней ВМС КНР получат плавучую платформу для своих истребителей и боевых вертолетов.

Накануне руководство ВС Китая предупредило мировое сообщество: "Новый корабль уравновесит военную мощь на океанах: лучше равновесие, чем военное всемогущество США". Итальянская газета отмечает, что в последние месяцы "Китай совершил небывалый качественный скачок, и в официальных заявлениях стали звучать воинственные нотки".

- В дальнейших планах Китая - атомный авианосец

Автор статьи связывает это с ядерным кризисом на Корейском полуострове, новыми спорами о торговых путях и разработке шельфовых энергетических месторождений, а также с не урегулированными территориальными спорами. У КНР в результате всего этого копятся конфликты с Японией, США, Индией, с нарождающимися экономиками Юго-Восточной Азии, начиная с Вьетнама и Филиппин.

"В отношении стран, которые совершат стратегические ошибки в Южно-Китайском море, наступят последствия, - предупредил накануне Пекин. - Мы не откажемся от своего суверенитета, не позволим отгрызать куски от нашей территории". Китай сообщил, что новый авианосец послужит для "испытаний и обучения", то есть оснащать его боевым оружием пока не будут. Было также подчеркнуто, что "никто не будет тратить почти 5 млрд евро только на то, чтобы посмотреть, как функционирует и функционирует ли вообще бывший советский корабль".

В Токио уже начали бить тревогу по поводу "динамизма и военного экспансионизма Пекина" и требуют большей "транспарентности". "Модернизация ВВС и ВМС Китая является источником обеспокоенности для всего региона и мирового сообщества", - заявляют в Токио.

По некоторым данным, Китай завершает строительство еще двух новых авианосцев на верфях в Шанхае. В ответ Пекин ограничивается заявлениями о "защите побережья и морей" и напоминает, что является единственным членом Совета Безопасности ООН, не имеющим авианосцев, в то время как у США их 11 и еще один, атомный, находится в стадии строительства.

На данный момент авианосцы находятся на вооружении девяти стран мира: это США, Россия, Великобритания, Италия, Испания, Франция, Индия, Таиланд, Бразилия. Еще три страны в перспективе могут обзавестись авианосцами, а пока располагают универсальными десантными кораблями-вертолетоносцами. Это такие государства, как Япония, Южная Корея и Австралия.

Капитаном авианосца сделали выпускника питерской Военно-морской академии

Пекин уже определился с кандидатурой капитана своего первого авианосца. Как ожидается, им станет 50-летний Ли Сяоянь - опытный офицер, обучавшийся в свое время в России, сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на гонконгские СМИ.

Ли Сяоянь закончил летную школу и начинал службу в рядах ВВС. В 1987 году он прошел в городе Гуанчжоу трехгодичный курс обучения по специальности капитана в рамках подготовки кадровых резервов для будущего авианосца. Он был помощником капитана на ряде боевых кораблей, а в 1995 году командовал фрегатом "Цзянмэнь".

В 1996-1999 годах Ли обучался в Военно-морской академии им. Н.Г. Кузнецова в Санкт-Петербурге. Тема его дипломной работы была непосредственно связана с авианосными группами. Годом позже он стал капитаном ракетного эсминца "Шэньчжэнь". С декабря прошлого года Ли Сяоянь переведен в город Далянь, на верфи которого достраивался бывший советский тяжелый авианесущий крейсер "Варяг".

"Капитан первого китайского авианосца, естественно, должен быть выбран из числа тех офицеров, кто учился в России. Поскольку "Варяг" - это российский корабль и палубные истребители для него - копии российских Су-33", - сказал главный редактор гонконгского военно-аналитического агентства "Канва" Андрей Чан.

Китай создал первый авианосец из недостроенного советского крейсера

Факт строительства первого авианосца китайские власти официально подтвердили только в июне этого года. Об этом заявил начальник генштаба Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК) Чэнь Биндэ в интервью одной из гонконгских газет. В апреле ряд китайских СМИ опубликовали фотографии, свидетельствующие о том, что первый в стране авианосец почти готов.

Китайские специалисты реконструировали тяжелый авианесущий крейсер "Варяг", который был приобретен в 1998 году у Украины в недостроенном виде за 20 млн долларов "для переоборудования в туристический аттракцион". По оценкам военных экспертов и тайваньской разведки, "Варяг" был достроен на верфи в порту Далянь и на него уже установили радары и другое оборудование.

Изначально советский корабль "Варяг" был заказан для ВМФ СССР, но так и не был достроен. Водоизмещение корабля длиною в 300 метров и шириною в 72 метра превышает 65 тысяч тонн. После распада Союза в 1991 году гигантский авианесущий крейсер остался на верфи Николаевского судостроительного завода.

При разделе черноморского флота между Россией и Украиной "Варяг", заложенный в 1988 году, отошел украинскому государству. Спустя 8 лет авианосец, финансировать строительство которого Украина была не в состоянии, был продан Китаю за 20 млн долларов. "Варяг" - уже третий советский авианосец, купленный Китаем. Авианесущий крейсер "Минск" сейчас используется как помещение для военно-исторического музея, а "Киев" пошел на переплавку.

В планах Китая - атомный авианосец

Из японских источников стало известно о дальнейших планах Китая по развитию флота. К 2014 году Пекин собирается спустить на воду свой первый авианосец с обычной двигательной установкой, а к 2020 году - авианосец с атомной установкой. В 2020 году будут также сформированы авианосные группы, отметил эксперт Института Дальнего Востока РАН Павел Каменнов в интервью "Голосу России".

"У Китая нет опыта строительства авианосцев, но он внимательно изучает его в других странах. И можно не сомневаться, что со временем, за несколько ближайших лет, он этот опыт приобретет", - добавил он.

По мнению российского политолога Станислава Тарасова, пока нельзя говорить о новой военной угрозе со стороны Пекина, а речь идет, скорее, о росте его политических амбиций. "Налицо вариант демонстрации своего флага, укрепления своей мощи. Здесь, скорее всего, даже не столько желание создать какой-то количественный военный перевес за счет авианосцев или новое качество своего Военно-морского флота в глазах Японии. Здесь, скорее всего, идет символическая демонстрация своей силы", - считает эксперт.

"США задали эти стандарты - физически присутствовать в тех или иных регионах мира за счет своих авианосцев. Сегодня такой возможности у Китая нет, хотя его интересы распространяются достаточно широко. Возможно, и китайцам хочется подогнать, скажем, к какому-то африканскому берегу свой авианосец, чтобы он стоял на рейде под красным флагом. Я не думаю, что это конкретная реальная военная угроза какой-либо из соседних стран," - говорит Станислав Тарасов.
ЖЖ

facebook

----------


## Redav

_ВАШИНГТОН, 5 августа. (АРМС-ТАСС). В США запрещены полеты всего парка истребителей пятого поколения F-35 в связи с механическими проблемами, обнаруженными в энергоустановке. Об этом сообщило одно из изданий,выходящих в Форт-Уорте, где находится завод компании "Локхид Мартин" - разработчика F-35. 

Это уже третий случай запрета на полеты F-35 за период менее одного года. 

Все 20 истребителей для летных испытаний и подготовки летчиков останутся на земле до тех пор, пока инженерно- технический состав компании не найдет причины, по которой энергоустановка, обеспечивающая запуск двигателей и охлаждение самолета отказала во время наземных испытаний двигателя 2 августа на базе ВВС Эдвардс (шт.Калифорния). 

По словам руководителей программы, как только энергоустановка отказала, двигатель был немедленно выключен и истребитель не был поврежден. Никаких повреждений также не получили летчик и наземный персонал. 

В марте 2011 года все 12 испытательных самолетов, выполнявших полеты в то время, остались на земле в связи с тем, что на одной из машин в полете произошел отказ электрогенератора и разработчики стали искать причины случившегося. 

В октябре 2010 г. истребителям были запрещены полеты из- за проблем с программным обеспечением, которые могли привести в отсечке топливных насосов в полете. 

В настоящее время отказ произошел в блоке электрогенератора на том же самом истребителе, чей электрогенератор отказал в марте. Этот агрегат применяется для запуска основных двигателей самолета, обеспечивает кондиционирование воздуха в кабине летчика, питает ряд бортовых электросистем, а также вырабатывает резервную электроэнергию. 

Пресс-секретарь компании "Локхид Мартин" Лаура Квинси отказалась комментировать произошедшее и передала вопросы в бюро по руководству программой F-35._

----------


## Холостяк

*Все лучшее — Индии*
О том, что готова очередная партия новейших истребителей для Индии, отчитались в среду российские авиастроители. При этом для наших Вооруженных сил такие самолеты пока не делают — контракт на их строительство, о котором говорят с 2009 года, будет заключен в этом месяце. Возможно.
Первый самолет «МиГ-29К», который строится заводом РСК «МиГ» по опционному контракту с Индией, вчера переводился из цеха агрегатной в цех окончательной сборки и предъявлялся для осмотра представителю ВМС Индии. А заодно и российским журналистам. Коммандер Раджеш Найер — смуглый, невысокого роста офицер в белоснежной форме индийских ВВС — вместе с нами рассматривал в цехе завода остовы будущих индийских самолетов, стоящих рядом с аналогичными «МиГами», которые тут же делаются и для ВВС Мьянмы.
«РСК „МиГ“ завершает выполнение контракта на поставку ВМС Индии 16 корабельных истребителей „МиГ-29К“ и сегодня приступает к выполнению опционного контракта еще на 29 машин», — рассказывал гендиректор Сергей Коротков. По его словам, индийские летчики уже успели высоко оценить летные качества наших палубных истребителей, налетав на поставленных им машинах первой партии более тысячи часов. Подготовку индийских летчиков для новых «МиГов» планируется проводить в России, Индии и даже на Украине, где они будут использовать комплекс подготовки палубных летчиков НИТКА, построенный в Крыму. Аналогичную учебную базу Индия строит и у себя.
Журналист «МК» поинтересовался, не повлияла ли на выполнение контракта июньская катастрофа «МиГ-29КУБ», которая случилась во время испытаний в Ахтубинске и унесла жизни двух российских летчиков? После нее полеты этих истребителей были приостановлены. Гендиректор ответил уклончиво: «Полеты уже возобновлены, это говорит о том, что вины техники в случившемся не было».
Это же подтверждают и индийские военные, заявляя, что в полученном от российской стороны отчете по катастрофе «МиГ-29КУБ» говорится: «Летчики-испытатели двухместной версии истребителя после выполнения нескольких высокоскоростных сложных боевых маневров при полном вооружении потеряли высоту и, оказавшись намного ниже требуемого, не смогли выйти из пике». Поэтому, заявил командующий ВМС Индии адмирал Нирмал Верма, июньская катастрофа «МиГ-29КУБ» не скажется на поставках.А вот российским летчикам о таких поставках приходится лишь мечтать. Пока они могут довольствоваться лишь модернизацией имеющейся техники. Ранее главком ВМФ Владимир Высоцкий заявлял, что флот готов заказать 26 палубных истребителей «МиГ-29К», которые должны базироваться на единственном имеющ мся у России авианосце «Адмирал Кузнецов». Решение об их покупке было принято в сентябре 2009 года. Поставку планировалось осуществить в течение трех лет. И вот только теперь, как сообщил Сергей Коротков, контрактные документы на 24 корабельных истребителя «МиГ-29К» сформированы и переданы Министерству обороны. «Надеемся, что путь утверждения этих документов закончится в августе на авиасалоне МАКС в Жуковском».Кстати, здесь же военные смогут и полюбоваться новыми «МиГами». Издалека. В демонстрационных полетах примут участие палубный истребитель «МиГ-29К», а также самолеты «МиГ-35» и «МиГ-29 МОВТ», оснащенный двигателями с отклоняемым вектором тяги.
http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...hee-indii.html

----------


## muk33

> *Все лучшее — Индии*
> 
> Это же подтверждают и индийские военные, заявляя, что в полученном от российской стороны отчете по катастрофе «МиГ-29КУБ» говорится: «Летчики-испытатели двухместной версии истребителя после выполнения нескольких высокоскоростных сложных боевых маневров при полном вооружении потеряли высоту и, оказавшись намного ниже требуемого, не смогли выйти из пике». [/URL]


Бред какой-то

----------


## Redav

> Бред какой-то


так то оно так, но фиг опровергнешь писавшего.  :Mad:  У него отмаза "мне индийские военные говорили", а прижмёшь к стенке, то свалит всё на конфиденциальность инфы /анонимность источника или на крайяк - "перевод был неправильный", "недопонял"...  :Cool:

----------


## Холостяк

*Как воскрес "металлолом", авианосным кораблём...*

Китай начал ходовые испытания своего первого авианосца «Ши Лан» – бывшего недостроенного советского корабля «Варяг», который после распада СССР достался Украине, а затем был продан Пекину в качестве "металлолома" за 20 миллионов долларов...

----------


## Холостяк

*США испытают самый быстрый в мире самолет - грозное оружие будущего (ФОТО, ВИДЕО)*


http://www.newsru.com/world/11aug2011/falconhtv2.html

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Холостяк 
> Франция отметила День взятия Бастилии небывалым парадом на Елисейских полях
> 
> А у меня впустую прошел...


- Надо было хоть французского коньячку дерябнуть несколько глоточков...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Евгений

Только что сообщили :  разбился борт  Пилотажной группы "Рэд Эрроуз" Red 4

----------


## muk33

Погиб флайт-лейтенант (соответствует нашему капитану) Jon Egging
http://news.uk.msn.com/uk/red-arrows...led-in-crash-2 ........

----------


## muk33

Не совсем о ВВС, но продолжая мемориал: 10 августа в возрасте 72 лет умер от рака первый летчик-испытатель YF-22 и F-22 Дэйв Фергюсон.

----------


## muk33

> Да, 25 февраля с.г. F-35A, приписанный к 58 истребительной авиаэскадрилье (авиабаза Эглин, штат Флорида) с бортовым номером 07-0744 совершил часовой тестовый полёт с авиабазы Форт-Уэрт.





> 4 марта 2011 года с авиабазы Форт-Уэрт (штат Техас) осуществил 1,3 часовой испытательный полёт второй истребитель F-35A с бортовым номером 07-0745, приписанный к 33 истребительному крылу (авиабаза Эглин, штат Флорида) ВВС США.


Интересный факт: оба "серийных" F-35, которые формально приписаны к строевым частям, на самом деле подключены к программе испытаний и летают в ЛИЦ авиабазы Эдвардс. Кстати, там "первым серийным" почему-то называют машину 07-0745.

----------


## MADMAX

> Интересный факт: оба "серийных" F-35, которые формально приписаны к строевым частям, на самом деле подключены к программе испытаний и летают в ЛИЦ авиабазы Эдвардс. Кстати, там "первым серийным" почему-то называют машину 07-0745.


Вот ещё один источник, пожалуйста: http://www.f-16.net/aircraft-databas...airforce/USAF/

----------


## Pilot

Алжирские летчики выполнили первые самостоятельные полеты на самолете Як-130



Москва. 1 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Первые самостоятельные полеты на учебно-боевом самолете Як-130 выполнили в четверг на аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода - филиала корпорации "Иркут" летчики ВВС Алжира, сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.

"Полетам предшествовал трехмесячный курс теоретической и практической подготовки. Алжирские пилоты совершили свыше 100 полетов на самолетах Як-130 вместе с летным составом корпорации "Иркут" и допущены к самостоятельным полетам", - говорится в сообщении пресс-службы, поступившем в "Интерфакс-АВН".

По информации пресс-службы, ранее большая группа алжирских военных инженеров и техников также прошла курс обучения эксплуатации Як-130.

В сообщении отмечается, что корпорация "Иркут" выполняет контракт на поставку Як-130 ВВС Алжира, подписанный в 2006 г. Ведутся предконтрактные переговоры о поставке самолетов в ряд стран мира. Емкость рынка Як-130 до 2015 года оценивается в 250 самолетов.

Ранее сообщалось, что в Алжир будет поставлено 16 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130.

Разработанный в ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева Як-130 выбран в качестве базового самолета для основной и повышенной подготовки летчиков ВВС России. Як-130 позволяет на самом современном уровне обучать пилотов для российских и зарубежных боевых самолетов поколения "4+" и "5". Самолет является основным компонентом учебно-тренировочного комплекса, включающего интегрированную систему объективного контроля, учебные компьютерные классы, процедурные и специализированные тренажеры.

С февраля 2010 г. самолеты Як-130 поступают на вооружение российских ВВС.

----------


## Pilot

В США возобновляются полеты истребителей-"невидимок" Ф-22 - Пентагон



ВАШИНГТОН, 20 сентября. /Корр. ИТАР-ТАСС Александр Пахомов/. Руководство ВВС США приняло решение возобновить полеты новейших истребителей-"невидимок" Ф-22 "Рэптор", прекращенные 4 месяца назад из-за проблем в системе обеспечения пилотов кислородом. Об этом сообщил в понедельник начальник штаба ВВС генерал Нортон Шварц.

"У нас сейчас - после проведенного расследования и изучения проблемы - есть достаточно оснований считать, что возобновление полетов целесообразно и уместно, - отметил он в заявлении. - Мы продолжим исследования, связанные с системой подачи кислорода, для того, чтобы ее улучшить".

Речь идет о 170 многоцелевых истребителях пятого поколения, сконструированных с использованием технологии "стелс", которая делает их малозаметными для радиолокационных станций противника. Пентагон утверждает, что Ф-22 - самые совершенные истребители на настоящий момент в мире. Они способны не только вести воздушный бой с применением ракет, но и сбрасывать бомбы лазерного наведения. Всего планируется нарастить число истребителей до 187.

Запрет на эксплуатацию Ф-22 был введен 3 мая после того, как на разных авиабазах были зарегистрированы 12 случаев жалоб пилотов на недостаток кислорода во время полетов. С января с.г. на этих истребителях запрещалось подниматься выше 7,6 тыс метров.

Согласно ВВС, с декабря 2004 года потерпели крушение три Ф-22, в том числе в конце ноября прошлого года на Аляске.

Программа создания "Рэпторов" обошлась американским налогоплательщикам в 61 млрд долл

----------


## Serega

> Алжирские летчики выполнили первые самостоятельные полеты на самолете Як-130


 - а камуфл не показуют! от жеж жлобы!!!  :Biggrin: 

А як-130 у них смотрится просто суперски. Самолетик очень приятной внешности, а в камуфле так и ваще красивый.

----------


## Nazar

Ну вот и случилось. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7cAmCCmObw

Как говорится, привет однашестаячастисушному сырьевому придатку.

----------


## Холостяк

Пресс-релиз
РСК «МиГ» успешно выполняет контракт на модернизацию 
истребителей МиГ-29 ВВС Индии

Сегодня летчик ВВС Индии впервые выполнил полет на самолете МиГ-29UPG-UB на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института имени М.М.Громова. Полет продолжался 1 час 30 минут и прошел без замечаний.
Два самолета МиГ-29UPG, прошедших модернизацию в ОАО «РСК «МиГ», перелетели на аэродром Главного летного испытательного центра имени В.П. Чкалова для продолжения испытаний по боевому применению.
Контракт, предусматривающий ремонт и модернизацию самолетов МиГ-29 ВВС Индии, был подписан 7 марта 2008 года. 
Первый полет модернизированного истребителя МиГ-29UPG состоялся 4 февраля 2011 г. на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института имени М.М.Громова. 
Генеральный директор ОАО «РСК «МиГ» Сергей Коротков заявил: «Контракт на модернизацию МиГ-29 ВВС Индии выполняется в согласованные с Заказчиком сроки». 


*****
В ходе модернизации самолеты МиГ-29 оснащаются современным комплексом бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования, унифицированным с аналогичным комплексом корабельных истребителей МиГ-29К/КУБ ВМС Индии.
Модернизация существенно расширяет круг задач, решаемых истребителями МиГ-29. В настоящее время они предназначены, прежде всего, для перехвата воздушных целей и завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Модернизированные самолеты, наряду с расширением возможностей по борьбе с воздушными целями, приобретают способность к нанесению ударов по наземным (надводным) подвижным и неподвижным целям высокоточным оружием в любое время суток и любых погодных условиях. 
Контрактом предусмотрено проведение ремонта и доработки самолетов с целью продления ресурса до 3500 летных часов и срока службы до 40 лет. Разработки РСК «МиГ», подтвержденные опытом модернизации в ряде стран, позволяют существенно продлить жизненный цикл самолетов МиГ-29. 
Программа МиГ-29UPG предусматривает расширение сотрудничества с высокотехнологичными предприятиями Индии. 
По требованию индийской стороны, планами совместных работ предусмотрена широкая оффсетная программа. В ее рамках, в частности, расширяется сотрудничество с индийской промышленностью по созданию инфраструктуры послепродажного обслуживания самолетов «МиГ» в Индии и других странах региона.

----------


## muk33

> Два самолета МиГ-29UPG, прошедших модернизацию в ОАО «РСК «МиГ», перелетели на аэродром Главного летного испытательного центра имени В.П. Чкалова для продолжения испытаний по боевому применению.


Писаки, блин...

----------


## Nazar

В продолжение темы индусов.
Такой вот бомбер

----------


## Антон

> В продолжение темы индусов.
> Такой вот бомбер


По моему это фотошоп

----------


## Холостяк

Китай купил большую партию российских двигателей для истребителей

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/10/07/engines/

----------


## Bambr

> По моему это фотошоп


Я в середине 80-х слышал от офицеров пришедших из Афгана, что там бомбили с Ан-26, установив конвейерных бомбосбрасыватель на рампе.

----------


## Nazar

> По моему это фотошоп


Нет.
Это фото с учений Vayu Shakti
http://www.indiandefence.com/gallery...firepower.html

----------


## Zaraza

> Нет.
> Это фото с учений Vayu Shakti
> http://www.indiandefence.com/gallery...firepower.html


Это фотошоп с учений Vayu Shakti. Одна и та же бомба, к тому же вокруг верхней фон не дочистили.

----------


## Nazar

> Это фотошоп с учений Vayu Shakti. Одна и та же бомба, к тому же вокруг верхней фон не дочистили.


Сколько общих черт у бомб Вы нашли на 800 пикселях?
Конечно фотошоп, о чем разговор, вот только о том что индусы его как бомбер применяли, разговоры ходили еще несколько лет назад



> В 1999 г. во время боев на другом высокогорном театре в Каргиле отличилась 11 -я эскадрилья, занимавшаяся доставкой свежих подразделений, оружия и предметов снабжения. По сообщениям электронных СМИ, в этом конфликте индийцы применяли Ан-32 и в качестве бомбардировщика Причем благодаря невысокой скорости и хорошему прицельному оборудованию точность бомбометания обычными бомбами оказалась более высокой, чем у экипажей реактивных самолетов.


Да и в РЛЭ на самолет написано черным по белому



> Ан-32 предназначен для перевозки грузов, личного состава (50 солдат или 42 парашютистов-десантников), 24 раненых на носилках, военной техники, выброски десанта и грузов на парашютах. Может применяться в качестве вспомогательного бомбардировщика. Бомбометание и десантирование осуществляется при помощи прицела НКПБ-7


Но Вам видней. :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Я вот тоже засомневался, что сброшенные (поперёк воздушного потока) с транспортёра(?)  бомбы смогли так сразу застабилизироваться по направлению падения... глянь отделение бомб с МБД, даже там такой синхронности и стройности нет..

----------


## Антон

> Нет.
> Это фото с учений Vayu Shakti
> http://www.indiandefence.com/gallery...firepower.html


Я не сомневаюсь что Ан способен выбрасывать бомбы из грузоотсека, но вот бомбы явно вырезаны из других фот  (взгляните на фон первой бомбы).Да и как правильно заметил AnZ они очень "ровно" летят.

----------


## Sanych62

> Я вот тоже засомневался, что сброшенные (поперёк воздушного потока) с транспортёра(?)  бомбы смогли так сразу застабилизироваться по направлению падения...


 Так не надо их класть поперёк. Кладите вдоль транспортёра (по ряду на каждую ленту).

 По этой фотке беседовал с человеком, принимавшем участие в проведении таких бомбардировок с Ан-12. Говорит три Ан-12 производят ужасающий эффект при этом.

----------


## Observer69

> Да и в РЛЭ на самолет написано черным по белому
> Но Вам видней.


А что, при выталкивании бомб с рампы их можно применять по бомбовому прицелу???
Нет ли там БД для таких случаев?  :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

> Так не надо их класть поперёк. Кладите вдоль транспортёра (по ряду на каждую ленту).
> ....


 :Smile:  Хорошо, не буду.. а вы можете показать или ссылку дать что это за транспортёр такой с "лентами" на Ан-26 и Ан-12, никогда не видел..
И даже если бомбы бросать по потоку сильно сомневаюсь что они так стройно выстроятся в воздухе...




> А что, при выталкивании бомб с рампы их можно применять по бомбовому прицелу???
> Нет ли там БД для таких случаев?


По бомбовому прицелу даже грузы десантируют, а БД на семействе Ан-26 предусмотрено всего 4, под фюзеляжем, на фотке их не видно, бомб больше 4...

----------


## juky-puky

- Индусы действительно использовали сброс бомб с Ан-12 в 60-х годах, в одной из своих пограничных войн, но точность была совершенно отвратительная и эксперимент в следующие десятилетия развития не получил...  :Smile:

----------


## Sanych62

> что это за транспортёр такой с "лентами" на Ан-26 и Ан-12


 Из технического описания Ан-26:

В продольный набор каркаса пола
между шпангоутами 11—33 входят два продольных прессованных
рельса специального сечения, которые являются направляющими
для рабочих ветвей транспортера. Направляющими обратных вет-
вей транспортера являются профили швеллерного сечения, для
прохода которого в нижних балках шпангоутов имеются специаль-
ные окна.

 29. 2. ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ ДЛЯ ПАРАШЮТНОГО
ДЕСАНТИРОВАНИЯ ГРУЗОВ
В грузовой кабине самолета установлен транс-
портер П157, предназначенный для механизирован-
ного сброса грузов в парашютно-десантных упаков-
ках общей массой до 4550 кг Транспортер позволя-
ет производить механизированную загрузку и раз-
грузку самолета на земле.
Сброс грузов осуществляется автоматически от
прибора ПГС-24 заранее заданным количеством
групп и серий.
Транспортер представляет собой конвейер цепно-
го типа, встроенный в конструкцию гру-
зового пола и приводимый в действие электропри-
водом, подключенным к бортовой" электросети са-
молета.
Вмонтированные в грузовой пол магистрали
транспортера не мешают использовать самолет в
других вариантах.

 На Ан-12 устанавливают специальный транспортёр в грузовую кабину.

----------


## An-Z

Ну да.. слово которое меня смутило "лента".. какая лента на этом цепном транспортёре на которую кладутся 500кг бомбы?

----------


## Sanych62

На саму ленту (ветвь, магистраль) вряд ли кладут. Она около 5 см шириной. А вот приводить в движение какую-то приспособу (типа тележки) она может. Да и взрыватель, видимо, как-то ещё взводят. 
 В транспортёре цепь является только приводом. При закрытых панелях пола её не видно.

----------


## An-Z

Да, цепной привод я видел, механизм его действия мне понятен, но как он тянет некую ленту, которая ещё как бы и бомбу несёт не одну - непонимаю. Бомбы должны наверно как то фиксироваться, а не свободно лежать.. В общем я пока не представляю пока как можно сбрасывать с некого транспортёра снаряжённые бомбы и кстати, ни о каких тележках "очевидцы" не упоминают.. С этой легендой хотелось бы разобраться окончательно, желательно на основе документов, фотографий, либо подробного описания процесса..
:) Правда это уже совсем не "Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников", но если вопрос будет закрыт, перенесу наш оффтоп в "матчасть"..

----------


## Холостяк

*Военные новости, коротко:* 

F-35 для Индии,
1-й AH-64 Block III, 
Финляндия покупает крылатые ракеты,
Турция СРОЧНО закупает ударные вертолеты. Когда-то они отказались от Ка-50-2...

США заявили о готовности поставить Индии истребители F-35 ! Если дело пойдет неясно, как они сойдутся по цене - она даже для пентагона еще не объявлена и явно превышает заложенную в индийском конкурсе на легкий истребитель...
Но американцы очень, ну очень хотят впихнуть его Индии - после чего совместная программа ПАК-ФА, очевидно, потеряет перспективы...

----------


## Redav

> Турция СРОЧНО закупает ударные вертолеты. Когда-то они отказались от Ка-50-2...


Это "срочно" у турков с 2000 года продолжается и самое "скусное" началось с того как амеры что бы обойти камовскую машину "крест на пузе давали"... В итоге турки получили от амеров "облом" с получением завода по производству ударных вертолётов
http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet..._teletype/764/
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2009/01/23/165420.html




> США заявили о готовности поставить Индии истребители F-35 ! Если дело пойдет неясно, как они сойдутся по цене - она даже для пентагона еще не объявлена и явно превышает заложенную в индийском конкурсе на легкий истребитель...
> Но американцы очень, ну очень хотят впихнуть его Индии - после чего совместная программа ПАК-ФА, очевидно, потеряет перспективы...


И наверняка самое главное условие будет "выйдите из проекта ПАК ФА", а индийцы ну такие глупые, что поведутся на обещания про "светлое завтра". Скорее они затрабадахают амеров требованием подписать документы и вначале передать им технологии, организовать производство Ф-35 на индийской территории. Амеры на это пойдут? А "затачивать " Ф-35 с учётом индийских пожеланий-требований они будут?
_Сомневаюсь я однако_ (с)

----------


## Холостяк

*Военные новости, коротко:* 

Су-30МКИ индийского производства совершил длительный сверхзвуковой полет... Индийцы во всю начали производить по лицензии Су-30.., причем индийское строительство перегнало уже российское...

Произведенный в Индии по российской лицензии многофункциональный истребитель Су-30МКИ поколения 4,5 уже в первом полете вышел на перегрузки до 9 g и выполнил сверхзвуковой крейсерский полет, продолжавшийся 55 минут. Это был первый самолет, полностью выполненный из обработанных в Индии «сырых материалов».

Истребитель производства корпорации HAL, произведенного в отделении в Насике, пилотировали командир авиакрыла С К Шарма (SC Sharma) и второй пилот С С Малик (SS Malik). Полет был выполнен с авиабазы ВВС в Озаре (Насик). «Железная птица» состоит из 28 тысяч частей. «Этот полет продемонстрировал нашу полную уверенность в техническом мастерстве и производственном опыте HAL. Все прошло гладко, как запланировано, без сучка и задоринки. Самолет показал отличную управляемость во всех фазах полета. Это был отличный полет», говорится в сообщении пилотов, которое они сделали после приземления.

*В настоящее время HAL поставила ВВС Индии 99 истребителей Су-30МКИ из 180 заказанных.* Авионика и оборудование были произведены в Лакхнау, Хайдарабаде и Корфа, двигатели производятся в Корапуте, полная сборка в Насике. По планам, все оставшиеся самолеты должны быть произведены до 2014-2015 годов, но это маловероятно, задержки могут составить три года, сообщили источники из ВВС. *Причиной задержки являются несвоевременные поставки технологий и инструментов от российских партнеров.* Кроме того, и корпорация HAL испытывала некоторые проблемы в освоении технологий и создании производственной инфраструктуры.

----------


## Pilot

ЛОНДОН, 8 ноя - РИА Новости, Александр Смотров. Пилот элитной британской авиационной пилотажной группы Red Arrows ("Красные стрелы") погиб во вторник в результате несчастного случая во время тренировки, сообщил журналистам представитель авиабазы "Скемптон" в английском графстве Линкольншир.
Инцидент произошел с находившимся на земле истребителем Hawk T1, в котором нештатно сработала система катапультирования. Выброшенный из кабины пилот погиб от полученных травм. Имя его пока не называется, однако родственники уже проинформированы о трагедии, уточнил представитель Королевских ВВС Великобритании.
Все полеты группы временно приостановлены на время расследования причин инцидента.
В августе этого года Red Arrows потрясла еще одна потеря - во время авиашоу близ города Борнмут на юге Англии в поле разбился самолет пилотажной группы. Находившийся за штурвалом истребителя 33-летний пилот Джон Эггинг погиб, сумев отвести самолет от жилых кварталов. Его гибель стала первым летальным исходом в истории созданной в 1964 году группы более чем за 30 лет.
Пилотажная группа Red Arrows является специальным подразделением Королевских ВВС Великобритании и носит официальное название "Акробатическая команда Королевских военно-воздушных сил". Раскрашенные в характерный красный цвет истребители группы известны по участию во многих авиашоу и традиционных пролетах авиации по случаю крупных государственных событий, включая ежегодный военный парад по случаю дня рождения королевы в Лондоне.

----------


## Pilot

Первые три учебно-боевых самолета Як-130 отправлены в Алжир



Иркутск. 28 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Научно-производственная корпорация "Иркут" начала поставку в Алжир учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в администрации Иркутской области.

"Первые три Як-130 в понедельник тяжелым транспортным самолетом Ан-124 "Руслан" отправлены в Алжир", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он напомнил, что всего контрактом предусмотрена поставка в Алжир 16 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130.

По словам собеседника агентств, параллельно корпорация Иркут" успешно выполняет контракт на поставку в Алжир многофункциональных истребителей Су-30МКА. "Несколько дней назад заказчику были отгружены очередные два истребителя", - сказал он.

Ранее заместитель руководителя службы маркетинга и внешних связей корпорации "Иркут" Андрей Алешин сообщил, что все предназначенные для поставки в Алжир самолеты Як-130 полностью готовы, облетаны и ждут отгрузки. "До конца года все 16 самолетов Як-130 будут отгружены в Алжир", - сказал А.Алешин журналистам на прошедшем в ноябре в ОАЭ авиасалоне Dubai Airshow-2011.

Контракт на поставку в Алжир 16 самолетов Як-130 был подписан в 2006 году. Суммарная его стоимость, по неофициальным данным, составляет порядка $250 млн.

----------


## Pilot

фото перед отправкой

----------


## Serega

> фото перед отправкой


 - як-130 красивый самоль. И камуфл приятен!

----------


## muk33

> фото перед отправкой


А наших летчиков там не фотографировал? Они там на два фронта трудятся.

----------


## Оскар

АСТАНА. 1 декабря. BNews.kz – В Казахстане выпущены первые 2 вертолета отечественного производства. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Министерства обороны РК. 

«В канун 20-летия Независимости в Астане совместным предприятием «Еврокоптер Казахстан», входящим в состав национальной компании «Казахстан инжиниринг», собраны первые 2 вертолета ЕС 145 – это впервые в истории отечественного машиностроения, а также совершены тестовые полеты», - сообщается пресс-служба оборонного ведомства.

«Еще 4 вертолета мы соберем на следующей неделе. Эта техника является наглядным результатом промышленного сотрудничества между нашей компанией и французской «Eurocopter», - сказал, открывая презентацию, президент НК «Казахстан инжиниринг» Болат Смагулов

Проект по крупноузловой сборке вертолетов в РК осуществляется на паритетной основе дочерним предприятием НК «Казахстан инжиниринг» - ТОО «СП «Еврокоптер Казахстан». Сейчас усилия также направлены на строительство близ Астаны завода по производству ЕС 145 и Центра обучения летного и технического состава для региональных нужд Казахстана и Центральной Азии. Завершение строительства намечено на май 2012 года. Планируемая производительность завода – 8-10 вертолетов в год. 

«После ввода линии в эксплуатацию «Еврокоптер Казахстан» станет единственным предприятием на всем пространстве СНГ не только по сборке и обслуживанию ЕС 145, но и производству отдельных узлов вертолета. Трансферт соответствующих технологий предусмотрен в соглашении с французской стороной», – подчеркнул генеральный директор корпорации «EADS-Казахстан» Сильвер Дэлонэ.

http://www.bnews.kz/ru/news/post/63900/

----------


## muk33

Особенно тронуло "...отечественного производства..."  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

*Фоторепортаж — Транзитный центр США «Манас». Воздушная дозаправка военных самолетов*

http://kg.akipress.org/news:458961

----------


## Холостяк

Ради ЕвроПРО
Япония изменит законодательство, чтобы помочь американцам с системой противоракетной обороны в Европе 


Решение Токио смягчить эмбарго на экспорт вооружения и тем самым отказаться от имиджа «мирной Японии» напрямую связано с планами США разместить ПРО в Европе. В противном случае, отмечают в правительстве, поставка в ЕС усовершенствованных американо-японских ракет-перехватчиков SM-3 окажется под угрозой. Переписать свое законодательство ради ЕвроПРО Япония готова в ближайшие дни.


Правительство Японии уже на следующей неделе может объявить о смягчении эмбарго на экспорт своего вооружения в ряд европейских стран.


«Токио также должен пересмотреть три принципа экспорта вооружения»
Об этом сообщило в пятницу информагентство Kyodo со ссылкой на информированные источники в японском правительстве.

Причем собеседник агентства пояснил, что пойти на такой шаг японские власти решили из-за угрозы срыва планов США по размещению ПРО в Европе.

Добровольный запрет на поставку вооружения в страны соцлагеря и государства, находящиеся под санкциями ООН, был принят Японией еще в 1967 году, а впоследствии он был распространен на все страны мира. В 1983 году Токио решил вывести из-под этих ограничений США, разрешив поставки оборонных технологий Вашингтону.

Однако в этом году в Токио заговорили о возможности частичного снятия эмбарго, а также отмены конституционного положения, запрещающего японским вооруженным силам в составе миротворческих миссий применять оружие за рубежом. До настоящего времени это допускалось лишь в случае необходимости самообороны.

«Силы самообороны должны получить возможность использовать оружие для отражения атак на отряды стран, с которыми Япония сотрудничает в рамках зарубежных миссий, таких как миротворческие операции. Токио также должен пересмотреть три принципа экспорта вооружения», – заявил в сентябре председатель комитета по политике Демократической партии Японии, экс-глава МИДа Сэйдзи Маэхара.

По его мнению, отмена эмбарго поможет стране избежать «риска остаться в стороне от международного инновационного процесса в сфере технологий, существующего для японской оборонной промышленности», а также «удерживать цены на оснащение».

Позднее, утверждали японские СМИ, премьер-министр Японии Есихико Нода действительно обсудил такую возможность с американским лидером Бараком Обамой.

В японском военном ведомстве слухи опровергали. «Наша позиция – следовать запрету на экспорт оружия, как это было до сегодняшнего дня», – утверждал в октябре министр обороны Ясуо Итикава.

В начале декабря, однако, стало известно, что японское правительство приняло решение рассмотреть на министерском уровне вопрос о возможном смягчении эмбарго.

Поправки к действующему законодательству, обсуждавшиеся на совещании первых заместителей министров соответствующих ведомств, предусматривали отказ от ряда действующих запретов на экспорт вооружений. Снятие ограничений, в частности, может коснуться поставок военных материалов для оказания гуманитарной помощи и установления мира в третьих странах, а также использования военных технологий в совместных с другими государствами проектах и разработках.

При этом источники в правительстве указывают, что последняя оговорка напрямую увязана с американо-японским проектом по разработке модифицированной корабельной ракеты SM-3 Block IIA, которая должна стать одним из ключевых элементов европейской ПРО. Как полагают военные эксперты, разрабатываемый при участии Токио блок ракеты позволит заметно повысить ее эффективность.

Однако сохранение японского эмбарго, пишет ИТАР-ТАСС, может поставить под вопрос поставку этих ракет-перехватчиков в Европу.

Ранее Вашингтон неоднократно обращался к Токио с просьбой смягчить эмбарго, в том числе и в связи с SM-3. Однако против этой идеи выступали многие политические и общественные силы, настаивающие на важности сохранения имиджа «мирной Японии».

Добавим, что Япония уже не раз обходила собственные конституционные запреты в вопросе вооруженных сил. Согласно принятой в стране после Второй мировой войны конституции, государство закрепило за собой отказ от участия в военных конфликтах и создания впредь вооруженных сил. Однако уже через три года после принятия основного закона страны командование американскими оккупационными войсками решило, что Япония имеет право на самооборону, и начало формировать полицейские силы, впоследствии преобразованные в так называемые Силы самообороны.

Двадцать лет назад Япония сняла запрет на участие Сил самообороны в международных миссиях. Так, японский контингент в составе войск ООН нес службу на Голландских высотах, а с 2004 года японские миротворцы выполняли миссию в Ираке.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...............японский контингент в составе войск ООН нес службу *на Голландских высотах*........


Уважаемый, 
скажите пожалуйста, *Голландские* высоты — они в *Голландии*, или во *Фландрии*?

И какой они высоты — эти *Голландские высоты*.

Спасибо,
Ник

----------


## OKA

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников




> Походу протрезвление наступило...


"...В японском финансовом ведомстве заявили, что властям лучше отказаться от проекта F-3 и вместо этого закупить дополнительные истребители Lightning II. .."

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/19/newfighter

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Контракты на 22 самолета L-39NG

    Чешская авиастроительная компания Aero Vodochody Aerospace 17 июля 2018 года сообщила о заключении ею на авиасалоне в Фарнборо двух соглашений с частными компаниями на поставку им суммарно 22 реактивных учебно-тренировочных самолетов L-39NG новой постройки. Оба контракта должны быть финализованы к концу 2018 года.

    Одно из соглашений было заключено с американской компанией RSW Aviation (Феникс, штат Аризона), которая приобретает 12 самолетов L-39NG новой постройки, а также заказала модернизацию шести самолетов L-39 старого производства в вариант L-39CW, аналогичный L-39NG. Компания RSW Aviation на контрактной основе обеспечивает подготовку иностранного гражданского и военного летного и технического состава, и помимо шести L-39,  располагает сейчас парком самолетов Shorts Tucano (бывших британских),  King Air, Cessna 172, и вертолетов Bell 206.

    Соглашение о поставке еще десяти L-39NG новой постройки (с опционом еще на шесть) было заключено с португальской компанией SKYTECH (Defense Sky Technologies Lda), являющейся фактически партнером австралийской военной подрядной компании Adagold Aviation. SKYTECH намерена предоставлять закупаемые самолеты L-39NG потенциальным эксплуатантам как на основе предоставления летных часов, так и в форме "краткосрочной, среднесрочной или долгосрочной аренды". В связи с этим некоторые обозреватели высказывают предположения, что SKYTECH намерена фактически реализовать модель "частных ВВС" действующих по найму на контрактной основе.

    Aero Vodochody заявила, что данные соглашения доволят общее количество заказанных новых самолетов L-39NG до 38. Напомним, что в апреле 2018 года компания заключила первый контракт на поставку четырех самолетов L-39NG для ВВС Сенегала. Заказчики еще 12 самолетов таким образом неизвестны (хотя, возможно, имеются в виду шесть L-39CW для RSW Aviation и шесть опционных L-39NG для SKYTECH).

    Напомним, что Aero Vodochody объявила о программе модернизированного самолета, получившего обозначение L-39NG (Next Generation) в июле 2014 года на авиасалоне в Фарнборо. L-39NG должен оснащаться американским двигателем Williams International FJ44-4M максимальной тягой 1700 кг и с цифровой системой управления (вместо старого советского АИ-25ТЛ), получить новое облегченное крыло, выполненное частично из композиционных материалов, а также новый комплекс цифровой бортовой авионики компании Genesys Aerosystems, индикатор на фоне лобового стекла разработки чешской компании SPEEL Praha и современные бортовые системы. Пилотская кабина будет оснащена новыми катапультируемыми креслами класса "0-0". Переработанная конструкция самолета будет иметь ресурс 15 тысяч летных часов. L-39NG будет также иметь возможность нести вооружение на четырех подкрыльевых и одной подфюзеляжной точках подвески.

    Первый прототип-демонстратор L-39NG (бортовой номер "2626", серийный номер 332626) совершил первый полет 14 сентября 2015 года, представляя собой переделку принадлежащего компании самолета L-39С, с оснащением двигателем Williams International FJ44-4M, комплексом бортовой авионики компании Genesys Aerosystems и индикатором на фоне лобового стекла SPEEL Praha. Крыло сохранено старое, хотя вместо традиционных для L-39 топливных баков на конце крыла там установлены новые законцовки.

    В настоящее время Aero Vodochody ведет строительство четырех опытных образцов L-39NG новой постройки - двух для летных и двух для наземных испытаний. Испытания первого летного прототипа планируется начать в конце 2018 года. В случае успеха летных испытаний, поставки серийных самолетов L-39NG новой постройки планируется начать заказчикам в 2020 году. При этом предполагается, что будут изготавливаться как самолеты L-39NG новой постройки, так и вестись модернизация в этот вариант наличных самолетов L-39.

    Првые заказы поступили в июне 2015 года от трех невоенных заказчиков именно на комплекты для модернизации эксплуатируемых L-39. Чешский государственный авиаремонтный завод LOM Praha законтрактовал модернизацию до уровня L-39NG семи своих самолетов L-39, используемых на подрядной основе для подготовки летчиков ВВС Чехии. Модернизацию неназываемого количества машин заказала европейская (базирующаяся во Франции) частная пилотажная группа Breitling Jet Team (сейчас он эксплуатирует девять L-39). Одновременно известная американская частная компания Draken International подписала соглашение о модернизации в L-39NG шести машин из своего парка L-39 для созданной ею пилотажной группы Black Diamond Jet Team, а также об участии в продвижении программы модернизации на весьма обширный рынок частных операторов L-39 в США.

    Aero Vodochody в последние несколько лет сообщала, что находится в "продвинутой стадии переговоров" по продаже L-39NG новой постройки с двумя неназываемыми "правительственными заказчиками" - предположительно, одним из них были ВВС Вьетнама, а другим - ВВС Чехии."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3279222.html


"Истребитель F-16 может быть сохранен в производстве до 2030 года

    Как сообщает журнал "Combat Aircraft", истребитель Lockheed Martin F-16 переживает своего рода возрождение благодаря получению контрактов на последнюю модификацию F-16V Block 70/72 со стороны Бахрейна и (ожидаемого) со стороны Словакии. Бахрейн в 2017 году подписал соглашение на получение 16 истребителей F-16V новой постройки, а Словакия недавно приняла решение приобрести 14 самолетов F-16V.

    Cо ссылкой на выступление руководителя программы F-16 корпорации Lockheed Martin Рэнди Говарда на международном авиасалоне в Фарнборо 17 июля 2018 года, журнал сообщает, что Lockheed Martin прекратила производство F-16 на своем головном заводе в Форт-Уорт (штат Техас) и в настоящее время переносит линию по постройке F-16 на предприятие в Гринвилл (Южная Каролина). Первый самолет, построенный здесь, будет головным F-16V для ВВС Бахрейна, и,вероятно, будет сдан в 2022 году.

    Представитель Lockheed Martin сообщил, что, по его оценке, в мире могут быть заказаны еще до 200 новых F-16 - без учета возможного заказа со стороны Индии. Это позволит поддерживать производственную линию F-16 до 2030 года. Ресурс планера всех F-16 нового производства будет увеличен с 8000 до 12000 летных часов."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3279038.html

----------


## OKA

" Индия находится в завершающей стадии переговоров относительно приобретения 48 вертолетов Ми-17В-5

    Как сообщает журнал "Jane's Defence Weekly" в статье Rahul Bedi "India finalising negotiations for 48 additional Mi-17-V5 helicopters from Russia" , министерство обороны Индии находится в завершающей стадии переговоров с российской стороной относительно приобретения дополнительно 48 многоцелевых вертолетов Ми-17В-5 на сумму 1,1 млрд долл. Из этих вертолетов, 38 предназначены для ВВС Индии, а десять - для министерства внутрених дел Индии.

    Официальные индийские источники сообщили Jane's 23 июля 2018 года, что контракт на 48 вертолетов Ми-17В-5,  скорее всего, будет подписан во время визита Президента России Владимира Путина в Индию в начале октября на ежегодный двусторонний саммит лидеров двух стран.

    Министерство обороны Индии одобрило приобретение 48 дополнительных Ми-17В-5 еще в сентябре 2015 года, но переговоры по ценовым вопросам затянулись.

    Предполагаемый контракт будет также включать оффсетные обязательства российской стороны в соответствии с требованиями Индии, чтобы все поставщики инвестировали 30% общей контрактной стоимости всех военных стоимостью более 20 млрд рупий (210 млн долл) в индийский оборонный и аэрокосмический сектор.

    Ранее Индия по двум контрактам общей стоимостью 2,864 млрд долл получила с 2008 по 2016 годы 151 вертолет Ми-17В-5 производства АО "Казанский вертолетный завод" (входит в состав АО "Вертолеты России"). 139 из этих вертолетов были поставлены ВВС Индии, а остальные 12 - MВД и пограничной охране.

    Несмотря на то, что противодействие США в рамках направленного против России санкционного законодательства CAATSA потенциально может негативно повлиять на новый вертолетный контракт, высокопоставленные индийские официальные лица заявили, что Индия «сможет обойти» данное эмбарго.

    Министры иностранных дел и обороны Индии и США планируют встретиться 6 сентября в Нью-Дели, где как ожидается, они обсудят CAATSA и потенциальные исключения для Индии из этого законодательства."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3282255.html


Бхай-бхай)  Ото амерских Сикорских и Апачей понакупят у поляков задорого))

----------


## OKA

" Британские истребители Eurofighter Typhoon были утром в четверг подняты в воздух для сопровождения российского бомбардировщика Су-24 над Черным морем.

Об этом сообщила лондонская газета The Sun.

Британские самолеты вылетели с румынской военно-воздушной базы Михаил Когэлничану (уезд Констанца) после того, как получили сигнал о том, что находившийся над акваторией западной части Черного моря Су-24 стал приближаться к границам воздушного пространства НАТО. По информации газеты, за штурвалом самолетов Eurofighter Typhoon находились пилоты 135-го экспедиционного авиакрыла королевских ВВС Великобритании.

В апреле на вышеупомянутую румынскую авиабазу прибыли четыре британских истребителя. В их задачу входит патрулирование воздушного пространства на восточном фланге НАТО.

В Минобороны Великобритании не смогли предоставить оперативный комментарий на информацию о сопровождении британскими самолетами российского бомбардировщика.

ТАСС пока не располагает официальным комментарием российской стороны."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: британские самолеты сопровождали российский Су-24 над Черным морем - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщили американские СМИ, саудовское государственное авиаремонтное и авиапромышленное предприятие Alsalam Aerospace Industries (Эр-Рияд) получило 25 июля 2018 года контракт министерства обороны США стоимостью 59,7 млн долл на проведение модернизации шести многофункциональных истребителей Boeing F-15S Strike Eagle ВВС Саудовской Аравии в вариант F-15SA. Работы должны осуществляться при содействии корпорации Boeing и должны быть завершены к 3 августа 2020 года. Это будут первые шесть модернизируемых саудовских F-15S из 66 подлежащих модернизации на Alsalam Aerospace Industries в вариант F-15SA (первые два самолета были модернизированы Boeing в США).

Напомним, что по американо-саудовскому соглашению по линии межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS), финализованному в декабре 2011 года и ставшему, вероятно, крупнейшим оборонным контрактом в истории, Саудовская Аравия должна получить 84 многофункциональных истребителя Boeing F-15SA новой постройки, а также переоборудовать в данный вариант 70 (затем сокращено до 68) ранее полученных истребителей F-15S. С учетом поставок оборудования и крупных партий вооружения для данных самолетов, общая стоимость соглашения составляет 29,432 млрд долл (официальное уведомление о предстоящей поставке с перечнем планируемого к поставке имущества было выпущено министерством обороны США в октябре 2010 года).

Однако программа поставки Саудовской Аравии истребителей F-15SA затянулась по техническим и политическим причинам, и в результате фактические поставки самолетов F-15SA новой постройки были начаты Саудовской Аравии только в конце 2016 года - с опозданием более чем на два года.  К настоящему времени саудовская сторона получила 41 истребитель F-15SA новой постройки.

До серийной модернизации до уровня F-15SA саудовских строевых F-15S дошло только теперь (хотя два первых самолета в опытном порядке были модернизированы Boeing в США). Стоит отметить, что сами работы по модернизации остальных 66 из 68 самолетов будут проводиться в самой Саудовской Аравии на  Alsalam Aerospace Industries (хотя, видимо, фактически основная часть работ будет осуществляться там специалистами Boeing).

Самолет F-15SA оснащается бортовой РЛС Raytheon AN/APG-63(V)3 с АФАР, бортовым комплексом обороны BAE Systems DEWS, подвесными контейнерами целеуказания Lockheed Martin AN/AAQ-33 Sniper и навигационным Lockheed Martin Tiger Eyes, а также интегрированной электронно-оптической системой Lockheed Martin AN/AAS-42."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3283917.html

----------


## OKA

" США планируют поставить Латвии четыре вертолета UH-60M Black Hawk

    Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 3 августа 2018 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Латвии по линии межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) четырех многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) UH-60M Black Hawk. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 200 млн долл.


    Многоцелевой вертолет Sikorsky UH-60M Black Hawk армейской авиации США во время совместных учений в Латвии. Адажи,02.07.2015 (с) министерство обороны США

    Со стороны bmpd укажем, что сейчас ВВС Латвии имеют в строю один самолет Ан-2Т, один вертолет Ми-2 и четыре вертолета Ми-8МТВ-1. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3293585.html

----------


## OKA

"  НАТО модернизирует авиабазу в Албании

НАТО выделит 50 миллионов евро на модернизацию авиационной базы в албанском городе Кучова.

Об этом сообщает Radio Free Europe со ссылкой премьер-министра Албании Эди Раму.

«НАТО выделит 50 миллионов евро на модернизацию авиабазы в Кучове. Этот шаг будет сделан в рамках партнерства с правительством Албании, которая с 2009 года является членом Североатлантического альянса», - говорится в сообщении.

По словам албанского премьер-министра, работы должны начаться уже в этом году. Авиабаза в Кучове и дальше будет служить для нужд как албанских военно-воздушных сил, так и НАТО, в частности логистических и учебных.

Авиабаза расположена в 80 километрах к югу от столицы Албании Тираны. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2451885.html

----------


## OKA

" ВВС Перу отказались от покупки запчастей к вертолетам Ми-25Д и Ми-35П у неавторизованных продавцов

Военно-воздушные силы Перу приняли решение аннулировать контракт №15-2018, который предусматривал приобретение партии запасных частей и комплектующих для ударных вертолетов Ми-25Д и Ми-35П, стоимость которых оценивалась в 992,7 тыс. долл.

Как сообщает Defensa.com, первоначально контракт был присужден российской Russian Aviation Company, которая не имеет необходимых сертификатов и разрешений на поставку. В постановлении Главного командования №482 от 26 июля заявлено, что на основании отчетов Генеральной инспекции и Генеральной дирекции материального обеспечения принято решение о том, что тендерная процедура не была проведена должным образом. По этой причине и в соответствии с действующими нормативно-правовыми актами, конкурс был объявлен «недействительным». Таким образом, требования к закупке будут переработаны и конкурс проведут заново.

В процессе принятия решения находится еще один контракт (№13-2018), предусматривающий капитальный ремонт основных компонентов вертолетов Ми-25Д и Ми-35П, который был заключен с «Укринмаш» (Украина). Эта компания также не имеет необходимых разрешений и сертификатов на проведение работ. Она представила предложение стоимостью 200 тыс. долл., что почти на 50% ниже оценочной стоимости работ, которая составляет 476 тыс. долл. Это вызвало серьезные сомнения в происхождении и качестве предлагаемых запасных частей и услуг.

На прошлой неделе руководство АО «Вертолеты России» довело до сведения Министерства обороны и командования ВВС Перу, что поставка товаров и предоставление услуг применительно к военным вертолетам, в т. ч. Ми-171Ш / Ми-171Ш-П, Ми-25 и Ми-35П, могут осуществлять только компании, уполномоченные Федеральной службой по военно-техническому сотрудничеству. Кроме того, компания предупредила, что запасные части и компоненты, поставляемые любой другой компанией, являются контрафактными и их установка может привести к катастрофам, отрицательно влияющим на имидж Российской Федерации. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2455609.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель ВВС Испании Eurofighter Typhoon 2000 по ошибке запустил над Эстонией боевую ракету «воздух‐воздух» AMRAAM. Траектория ее полета, местоположение и статус сейчас уточняется, сообщил «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на пресс‐службу главного штаба Сил обороны Эстонии.
Испанский истребитель по ошибке выпустил боевую ракету над Эстонией

Входящий в состав миссии НАТО истребитель сделал залп в 15:44 над территорией воздушных упражнений (Pangodi) близ города Отепя (Otepaa). Ведется поисковая операция, в которой задействованы вертолеты.

Вооруженные силы призвали обнаруживших ракету людей не трогать ее и отойти на безопасное расстояние..."

https://360tv.ru/news/mir/ispanskij-istrebitel-po-oshibke-vypustil-boevuju-raketu-nad-estoniej/

----------


## Сергей72

*Завершена модернизация всего парка стратегических транспортных самолетов C-5M Super Galaxy ВВС США*

2 августа компания Lockheed Martin передала ВВС США последний модернизированный стратегический транспортный самолет C-5M Super Galaxy. 
В 1988 году было определено, что у самолетов производства 10-летней давности осталось 80% летного ресурса и было принято решение о модернизации 52 самолетов с продлением срока службы до 2040-х годов. Самолеты получили новые двигатели General Electric F-138 с увеличенной на 22% тягой, обеспечивающих скороподъемность выше на 58%. Эти двигатели также в 10 раз тише и надежнее, чем прежние General Electric TF-39. Дальность полета достигла 5250 морских миль (9720 км, больше на 900 морских миль).
Первый С-5 был поставлен ВВС в 1970 году, до 1989 года были переданы 128 самолетов версий А, В и С. Самолеты, которых не планировалось модернизировать, были выведены из состава ВВС к сентябрю 2017 года. 

Первый оперативный С-5М был передан базе Дувр ВВС (Делавер) в 2009 году. Модернизация велась на заводе компании в Мариетте (Джорджия). Самолет способен перевозить два 78-тонных основных боевых танка М1А1, или вертолеты, и другую технику на межконтинентальную дальность.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2465493.html

----------


## Avia M

> Вооруженные силы призвали обнаруживших ракету людей не трогать ее и отойти на безопасное расстояние..."


ВВС Эстонии удалось установить наиболее вероятное место падения ракеты.
"С вероятностью в 95% можно утверждать, что пропавшая накануне ракета найдена, однако важные детали от нее пока еще не обнаружены", - добавил он. По словам Валге, ракета упала в заболоченной части заповедника Эндла.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ВВС Эстонии установили вероятное место падения ошибочно запущенной ракеты - Международная панорама - ТАСС

На фото странный "Тайфун". :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> ВВС Эстонии удалось установить наиболее вероятное место падения ракеты.
> "С вероятностью в 95% можно утверждать, что пропавшая накануне ракета найдена, однако важные детали от нее пока еще не обнаружены", - добавил он. По словам Валге, ракета упала в заболоченной части заповедника Эндла.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ВВС Эстонии установили вероятное место падения ошибочно запущенной ракеты - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> На фото странный "Тайфун".



Cамолет ВВС Испании Eurofighter
© EPA/VALDA KALNINA

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5440385

 :Biggrin: 

Они об этом не знают)) Маскировочка-с))

Ракету в боевой снаряге тащить из болота... Мдя уж) Проще на месте-тогось))

Ну, если правду пишут. Под шумок толстопузы поохотятся в заповеднике, и побухают с шашлычками))

----------


## OKA

> ВВС Эстонии удалось установить наиболее вероятное место падения ракеты.
> "С вероятностью в 95% можно утверждать, что пропавшая накануне ракета найдена, однако важные детали от нее пока еще не обнаружены", - добавил он. По словам Валге, ракета упала в заболоченной части заповедника Эндла.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ВВС Эстонии установили вероятное место падения ошибочно запущенной ракеты - Международная панорама - ТАСС



Эко...

"  Зенитные ракетные системы С-400 "Триумф" и ракетно-пушечные комплексы "Панцирь-С1" смогли бы перехватить и уничтожить случайно запущенную над Эстонией ракету, если бы она пересекла границу России. Такое мнение высказал в беседе с ТАСС в среду председатель комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Виктор Бондарев, ранее возглавлявший Воздушно-космические силы (ВКС) РФ.

Во вторник стало известно, что истребитель Eurofighter ВВС Испании по ошибке выпустил в полете над Эстонией ракету класса "воздух - воздух" AMRAAM. Эстонские военные заявили, что у ракеты был активирован режим самоуничтожения, однако она все же могла упасть на землю примерно в 40 км к северу от Тарту.

"Если бы она [ракета] пришла на нашу территорию, комплекс С-400 ее бы захватил и ликвидировал. Такие ракеты он берет. "Панцирь" ее тоже возьмет, если она находится в зоне его поражения. Но если она самоликвидировалась, то это происходит довольно быстро, и за это время ее не успели бы ничем перехватить", - сказал Бондарев.

Уверенность в том, что запущенная над Эстонией ракета могла быть уничтожена российскими военными, выразил и главный редактор журнала "Национальная оборона" Игорь Коротченко. "Все, что происходит в воздушном пространстве сопредельных стран Балтии, которые являются членами НАТО, контролируется Российской Федерацией. Все полеты натовской авиации отслеживаются, поэтому в случае, если бы пуск ракеты произошел в сторону границ РФ, то в момент входа ее в российское воздушное пространство эта ракета была бы уничтожена дежурными силами и средствами ПВО", - сказал Коротченко ТАСС.

Военный эксперт Виктор Мураховский полагает, что наиболее подходящим для уничтожения цели такого размера был бы комплекс "Тор-М2", если бы ракета попала в радиус его действия.

"Сама по себе ракета не тактическая, не баллистическая, а класса "воздух - воздух", это достаточно малоразмерная цель. По таким целям комплексы ПВО дальнего действия не работают, это работа для комплекса типа "Тор-М2". Он специально "заточен" на работу по авиационным средствам поражения", - сказал ТАСС эксперт.
Возможная угроза

В целом, подчеркнул Бондарев, такие случаи недопустимы, потому что создают значительную опасность не только для российской, но и европейской стороны, в частности для гражданских воздушных судов.

"Если бы она не упала на землю, а что-нибудь в воздухе захватила, то могла наделать беды. Могла бы любой объект поразить: самолет НАТО, гражданский самолет", - отметил сенатор.

Вместе с тем Мураховский полагает, что даже если бы ракета после запуска направилась в сторону России, она, вероятно, не представляла бы угрозы.

"Если ее запуск был непреднамеренным, то должен сработать механизм самоликвидации", - сказал эксперт ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Совфеде заявили, что запущенная над Эстонией ракета была бы сбита на границе РФ - Политика - ТАСС

Кхм, WTF ?

----------


## ZHeN

ракета С-400 против AIM-120 ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

Нафига только ее ликвидировать? Она бы "в сборе" пригодилась, да и соседей можно было бы публично в обстреле обвинить...

----------


## ZHeN

РСЗО NASAMs :D

----------


## Гравилётчик

15.08.2018 - Прибытие в Россию первых участников совместного антитеррористического учения вооруженных сил государств – членов ШОС «Мирная миссия – 2018» (Челябинская обл.)
В период с 24 по 29 августа на полигоне «Чебаркульский» в Челябинской области пройдет совместное антитеррористическое учение вооруженных сил государств – членов ШОС «Мирная миссия – 2018». В маневрах примут участие более 2,7 тысяч военнослужащих вооруженных сил России, Индии, Казахстана, Китая, Киргизии, Пакистана, Таджикистана и Узбекистана.
15 августа в Челябинскую область прибывают первые участники этого учения – представители вооруженных сил Китая: на аэродром «Шагол» авиагруппа НОАК в составе 4-х многоцелевых истребителей Джи-10, 4-х вертолетов Цзянь Хун-7А, и воинский эшелон с летным и инженерно-техническим составом (более 200 человек) на станцию разгрузки «Мисяш» (г. Чебаркуль, Челябинская область). После прибытия и разгрузки материальных средств, летчики НОАК совместно с военнослужащими российской армии начнут готовиться к учению.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Sveto

Первые фото Bell 412EPI ВВС Черногории  (новые опознавательные знаки и окраска ВВС ченрогории) фото минобороны Черногории

----------


## Pilot

МОСКВА, 20 авг – РИА Новости. Поставки истребителей Су-35 в Китай планируется завершить до конца года, сообщил в интервью РИА Новости директор Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев.

"До конца года планируем завершить контракт", - сказал Шугаев???.

Говоря о сроках исполнения контракта с Китаем на системы С-400, он отметил, что РФ работает в том графике, который утвержден, и по поставкам самих установок, и по ракетам, и по вспомогательному оборудованию. "Контракт поэтапный, и мы все сделаем вовремя в рамках наших договоренностей и установленных сроков его реализации", - уточнил директор ФСВТС.

Контракт на поставку 24 многофункциональных истребителей Су-35 поколения 4++ Россия и Китай подписали в 2015 году. Поколение 4++ условно и указывает на то, что по совокупности характеристик Су-35 вплотную приближен к истребителю пятого поколения: за исключением стелс-технологии и АФАР он удовлетворяет большинству требований к самолетам пятого поколения.

По словам президента Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации РФ Юрия Слюсаря, Россия в рамках данного контракта поставит в 2017 году китайской стороне 10 машин, первые четыре истребителя Пекин получил в прошлом году.

----------


## Pilot

ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 20 авг - РИА Новости. Истребители армии Китая перебазированы на военный аэродром Челябинской области для участия в международном учении Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2018", сообщает Центральный военный округ (ЦВО).

"Истребители Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК) перебазированы на военный аэродром "Шагол" в Челябинской области для участия в международном учении Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2018"???. В составе авиагруппы НОАК прибыли два многоцелевых истребителя Шеньян J-11, четыре истребителя-бомбардировщика Xian JH-7 и шесть многоцелевых транспортных самолетов Shaanxi Y-9", - говорится в сообщении.

Ранее на аэродром "Шагол" прибыли четыре многоцелевых вертолета Ми-171, четыре ударных вертолета Джи-10 и два транспортных самолета Ил-76. Таким образом, вся авиагруппа Китая перебазирована в Челябинскую область.

В ходе учений летчики отработают вопросы перебазирования на запасные аэродромы, прикрытия войск на маршрутах выдвижения, десантирования личного состава, ведения воздушной разведки, а также нанесения ракетно-бомбовых ударов по наземным целям, уточняет ЦВО.

Более 3 тысяч военнослужащих и свыше 500 единиц вооружения и военной техники будет задействовано в ходе совместного антитеррористического учения стран-участниц Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2018".

Антитеррористическое учение "Мирная миссия" проводится на территории государств- участников ШОС с периодичностью раз в два года. Последние маневры проводились в 2016 году в Киргизии на полигоне Эдельвейс около озера Иссык-Куль.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ, 20 авг - РИА Новости. Истребители армии Китая перебазированы на военный аэродром Челябинской области для участия в международном учении Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2018", сообщает Центральный военный округ (ЦВО).
> 
> "Истребители Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК) перебазированы на военный аэродром "Шагол" в Челябинской области для участия в международном учении Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2018"???. В составе авиагруппы НОАК прибыли два многоцелевых истребителя Шеньян J-11, четыре истребителя-бомбардировщика Xian JH-7 и шесть многоцелевых транспортных самолетов Shaanxi Y-9", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Ранее на аэродром "Шагол" прибыли четыре многоцелевых вертолета Ми-171, четыре ударных вертолета Джи-10 и два транспортных самолета Ил-76. Таким образом, вся авиагруппа Китая перебазирована в Челябинскую область.
> 
> В ходе учений летчики отработают вопросы перебазирования на запасные аэродромы, прикрытия войск на маршрутах выдвижения, десантирования личного состава, ведения воздушной разведки, а также нанесения ракетно-бомбовых ударов по наземным целям, уточняет ЦВО.
> 
> Более 3 тысяч военнослужащих и свыше 500 единиц вооружения и военной техники будет задействовано в ходе совместного антитеррористического учения стран-участниц Шанхайской организации сотрудничества (ШОС) "Мирная миссия-2018".
> ...



***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

----------


## Red307

Американская армия восстанавливается после продолжительного недофинансирования. Вчера, 19 августа, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что ВМС США отчитались о существенном улучшении боеготовности палубной авиации.

В прошлом году в состоянии боевой готовности была только треть истребителей F/A-18 Super Hornet ВМС США. По данным на август этого года, уже почти половина из 546 палубных боевых самолётов готова к выполнению задач.


https://warspot.ru/12712-vms-ssha-vo...nuyu-aviatsiyu

----------


## Айдар

Россия получила первую заявку на поставку бомбардировщиков Су-34 


Россия получила первую заявку на поставку бомбардировщиков Су-34, сообщил глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Александр Михеев. Об этом пишет Интерфакс-АВН. 
"Есть (заявка), работаем",- сказал А.Михеев, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос. 
В апреле директор по международному сотрудничеству и региональной политике госкорпорации "Ростех" Виктор Кладов сообщил, что Россия готова обсуждать с партнерами поставки истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-34, который хорошо показал себя в Сирии. "Еще лет 8 назад представители крупных стран-партнеров спрашивали, можно ли его приобрести, я говорил, что нельзя. Сейчас можно", - заявил В.Кладов. 
"Су-34 прекрасно себя показал в Сирии, все видят, что это очень эффективная и очень серьезная машина. В общем, мы готовы разговаривать", - сказал В.Кладов. 
Су-34 разработан компанией "Сухой". Самолет предназначен для поражения как наземных, так и водных объектов противника, способен поражать движущиеся цели даже малого размера. Самолет имеет возможность уничтожать воздушные цели в любое время суток при всех возможных метеорологических условиях. 
На Су-34 используется управляемое вооружение класса "воздух-поверхность" и "воздух-воздух" большой дальности с обеспечением многоканального применения. Он оборудован высокоинтеллектуальной системой радиолокационного противодействия и обороны. 
Су-34 обладает развитой системой боевой живучести, в том числе, на нем установлена бронированная кабина экипажа. В настоящее время идет плановое наращивание боевого потенциала самолетов за счет включения в состав вооружения новых авиационных средств поражения. 
Дальность полета Су-34 - до 4 000 км, максимальная скорость - до 1900 км/ч, боевая нагрузка - до восьми тонн. Самолет оборудован новейшей системой управления вооружением и системой дозаправки в воздухе.https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2018/8/21/187418/

----------


## grad7

Наверное это сюда.  Наши с Индусами создают малогабаритную ракету  Brahmos, для истребителя типа МиГ-29.
https://newinform.com/133852-nazvany...ce=warfiles.ru

----------


## GThomson

> ***


что это? 
разгильдяйство или китайская военная хитрость?
самолёты из одного полка в Данъяне, а раскраска отличается.
окончание (начало?) линии раздела цветов относительно остекления кабины штурмана различно.
есть ещё одна существенная фишка, но - потом...

----------


## Avia M

ПЕКИН, 28 августа. /ТАСС/. Китай построил четвертую сборочную линию по производству истребителей пятого поколения J-20. Как сообщил во вторник информационный портал Sina, в случае запуска производства на полную мощность КНР сможет производить до 40 таких самолетов в год.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: Китай способен производить до 40 истребителей пятого поколения J-20 в год - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Догоним? :Confused:

----------


## cobra_73

А это точное пятое поколение?
 Или копирование внешних свойств предмета без понятия о его внутреннем содержании? Памятуя о том что у и китайцев нет к нему движка для начала. Да и наличие ПГО как-то удивляет.

Как то мне попадался рассказ что туземцы Новой Гвинеи после ВМВ строили из бумбука, кала и прочих материалов того же сорта Самолеты, такие как они видели в полете и очень удивлялись потом что они не летают,

----------


## Avia M

> А это точное пятое поколение?


Вопрос философский. На Ваше усмотрение, впрочем как и прочие "Рапторы"...

Старший научный сотрудник Института Дальнего Востока РАН, специалист по ВПК КНР Василий Кашин полагает, что самолет J-20 действительно можно отнести к истребителю 5-го поколения.

J-20 «Черный орел»: китайские ВВС обогнали «русских соколов» | Армейский вестник

----------


## Казанец

> Как то мне попадался рассказ что туземцы Новой Гвинеи после ВМВ строили из бумбука, кала и прочих материалов того же сорта Самолеты, такие как они видели в полете и очень удивлялись потом что они не летают,


Туземцы Меланезии. Называется культ карго. Есть сильное подозрение, что все мировые религии когда-то возникли и впоследствии эволюционировали точно таким же образом.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

26 августа 2018 г. с верфи в Даляне вышел в море на очередной этап заводских ходовых испытаний второй китайский авианосец Тип 001А. Построили за 5 лет. Фактическое строительство корабля было начато Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company 19 ноября 2013 г., сборка конструкций в сухом доке верфи была начата в марте 2015 г., вывод корабля из сухого дока был произведен 26 апреля 2017 г. и выход на первые ходовые испытания в море 13 мая 2018 г.
   
https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4417729.html

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 4 сентября. Истребитель МиГ-27 военно-воздушных сил Индии потерпел крушение во вторник в северо-западном индийском штате Раджастхан. Об этом сообщило агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на источники.

"Самолет МиГ-27 упал на поле возле города Джодхпур и взорвался. К счастью, пилот смог безопасно катапультироваться перед крушением. Жертв среди гражданских лиц также удалось избежать", - приводит Синьхуа слова источника.

Как указывает агентство, самолет выполнял плановый вылет и упал вскоре после взлета с военной авиабазы в районе города Джодхпур. В настоящее время ведется расследование инцидента.

Это не первое подобное происшествие в этом году. В июле МиГ-21 ВВС Индии также потерпел крушение в штате Химачал-Прадеш. В мае другой индийский истребитель МиГ-21 упал на территории штата Кашмир. В обоих случаях пилоты погибли.

----------


## Avia M

ГОНКОНГ /СЯНГАН/, 5 сентября. /ТАСС/. Китай сможет наладить серийный выпуск истребителей пятого поколения J-20 благодаря разработке новой, улучшенной версии авиадвигателей WS-15, которые с конца нынешнего года будут запущены в массовое производство.
Разработка турбореактивных двигателей этого типа велась на протяжении нескольких лет, однако они были далеки от совершенства. Среди главных недостатков была проблема, связанная с перегревом лопаток турбин на высоких скоростях. По данным гонконгской газеты, к настоящему времени эти изъяны в целом удалось устранить.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5523741

----------


## cobra_73

> ГОНКОНГ /СЯНГАН/, 5 сентября. /ТАСС/. Китай сможет наладить серийный выпуск истребителей пятого поколения J-20 благодаря разработке новой, улучшенной версии авиадвигателей WS-15, которые с конца нынешнего года будут запущены в массовое производство.
> Разработка турбореактивных двигателей этого типа велась на протяжении нескольких лет, однако они были далеки от совершенства. Среди главных недостатков была проблема, связанная с перегревом лопаток турбин на высоких скоростях. По данным гонконгской газеты, к настоящему времени эти изъяны в целом удалось устранить.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5523741


Это пять. а нам рассказывают сказки что J-20 уже в серии не меньше года. Ну кто бы мог подумать и вот опять!!! Вай-вай и опять движки....

----------


## Pilot

Лондон. 12 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Стратегический бомбардировщик ВВС США B-52H, способный нести ядерное оружие, совершил беспосадочный полет из Великобритании в воздушное пространство Румынии и обратно, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиационных ресурсов.

Маршрут полета американского бомбардировщика с бортовым номером 61-0015, вылетевшего во вторник с авиабазы Фэрфорд в Англии, проходил над Нидерландами, Германией, Чехией, Словакией и Венгрией. Его сопровождал самолет-заправщик ВВС США RC-135.

По сообщению румынских СМИ, основная цель учебного полета состояла в демонстрации способности быстрого развертывания союзных сил в Юго-Восточной Европе.

Как сообщалось, 5 сентября два стратегических бомбардировщика B-52H ВВС США после трансатлантического перелета совершили посадку на авиабазе Фэрфорд в Англии. Бомбардировщики с бортовыми номерами 60-0057 и 61-0015 вылетели с авиабазы Барксдейл (штат Луизиана).

Они были переброшены на передовую базу в Европу для участия в многонациональных военных учениях Ample Strike 2018 в Чехии.

В учениях, которые проходят с 3 по 14 сентября, принимают участие около 1,2 тыс. военнослужащих из 19 государств. Их целью является отработка взаимодействия наземных авиационных наводчиков с экипажами самолетов.

----------


## OKA

" В 2022 году Катар начнёт получать новые британские истребители. 
19 сентября, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что компания BAE Systems и Минобороны Катара финализировали сделку по приобретению самолётов Typhoon.

По данным компании BAE Systems, она уже получила первый платёж по контракту и приступила к его выполнению. При этом в договор, подписанный в декабре 2017 года, внесены некоторые изменения: так, вместо шести учебных самолётов Hawk катарской армии поставят девять единиц.

Согласно контракту, с 2022 года Великобритания поставит Катару 24 истребителя Typhoon, вооружение и запасные части к ним, а также проведёт обучение экипажей. Стоимость сделки оценивается в £6 млрд ($8 млрд), из которых около 5 млрд получит компания BAE Systems — основной подрядчик по контракту. Ещё почти £1 млрд будет потрачен на ракеты Brimstone и Meteor, а также «умные» бомбы Paveway IV.

Контракт является продолжением заявления о намерениях, подписанного в сентябре прошлого года. Известно, что на вооружении ВВС Катара находятся 12 самолётов Dassault Mirage 2000, которые планировалось заменить на 72 современных истребителя. Катарское военное ведомство уже подписало соглашения на поставку 36 единиц Boeing F-15QA и 36 единиц Dassault Rafale. Учитывая 24 британских «Тайфуна», общее число истребителей в составе ВВС Катара может возрасти до 96 единиц.

Истребитель четвёртого поколения Eurofighter Typhoon был разработан фирмой Eurofighter GmbH, созданной в 1986 году консорциумом итальянской компании Alenia Aeronautica, британской BAE Systems и европейской корпорации аэрокосмической промышленности EADS (ныне — Airbus Group). Первый полёт истребителя состоялся в 1994 году, а через девять лет стартовало его серийное производство. "

https://warspot.ru/12976-katar-zakupaet-tayfuny

----------


## OKA

" Армия Нидерландов обновит весь свой парк ударных вертолётов.17 сентября, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что Управление военного сотрудничества США (DSCA) и Минобороны Нидерландов финализировали соглашение на программу модернизации вертолётов AH-64D Apache, состоящих на вооружении нидерландских ВВС.

В феврале этого года DSCA утвердило продажу Нидерландам оборудования для вертолётов «Апач». Теперь стороны подписали финальное соглашение, которое будет стоить голландцам $1,19 млрд. За эту сумму ВВС Нидерландов полностью обновят весь свой парк AH-64D Apache (28 единиц). После модернизации вертолёты будут соответствовать уровню AH-64E.

Согласно данным Flight Fleets Analyzer, средний возраст голландских «Апачей» превышает 17 лет. Эти вертолёты активно эксплуатировались в Афганистане и Мали, и в последние годы в военном ведомстве отмечали их высокий износ. В ходе модернизации «Апачи» получат новые двигатели и боевые системы, что позволит продлить срок их службы и расширить ударные возможности.

Ударный вертолёт McDonnell Douglas AH-64 Apache был принят на вооружение армии США в 1984 году и прошёл первое боевое крещение во время американского вторжения в Панаму в декабре 1989 года. По состоянию на 2014 год «Апач» являлся одним из наиболее распространённых ударных вертолётов в мире: за время производства выпущено более 2000 единиц, которые состоят на вооружении армий США, Японии, Израиля, Египта, Нидерландов и многих других стран.

Вооружение вертолёта AH-64 Apache состоит из дистанционно управляемой 30-мм автоматической пушки M230, а также управляемых и неуправляемых ракет. Вертолёт защищён броней из кевлара и полиакрилатовыми бронеплитами, а потому имеет высокую живучесть. Машина способна продолжать полёт даже после попадания пули калибра 12,7 мм или осколочно-фугасного снаряда калибра 23 мм, поскольку все её ключевые системы дублированы. Экипаж состоит из двух пилотов, каждый из которых может самостоятельно управлять вертолётом и его вооружением."

https://warspot.ru/12962-niderlandy-...-svoih-apachey

Интересно , планер польской сборки или индийской ))

----------


## Айдар

Первый военно-транспортный самолет Y-8F-200WA вылетел в Казахстан 

В 9 часов 20 минут утра 23 сентября 2018 года из аэропорта Шэньси Люйгу в Чэнгу в Казахстан с транзитной посадкой в Урумчи вылетел военно-транспортный самолет Y-8F-200WA (бортовой номер 01 "желтый"), произведенный китайским авиастроительным предприятием Shaanxi Aircraft Company в Шэньси для нужд Главного Командования Национальной Гвардии МВД Республики Казахстан.
Модификация Y-8F-200 отличается удлиненным на 2,2 м фюзеляжем.

Самолет Y-8 является лицензионным аналогом советского самолета Ан-12, производимым с 1974 года. Казахстан станет третьим зарубежным получателем самолетов семейства Y-8 в транспортной конфигурации в последние годы после Боливарианских ВВС Венесуэлы, которым восемь самолетов того же экспортного варианта были поставлены в 2012-2013 годах и ВВС Мьянмы, которые получили пять самолетов варианта Y-8D в 1990-1994 годах и 2 самолета Y-8F-200W в 2016 году.
Также сообщается, что это первый контракт, который заключен с государством-членом СНГ.

Китайские источники сообщают о 8 законтрактованных самолетах Y-8F-200 для нужд силовых структур Республики Казахстан.

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/12938...

----------


## OKA

" Очередной скандал в связи с контрактом на закупку Индией истребителей Rafale

    Как сообщает французское издание «Valeurs Actuelles» в материале «Hollande et Gayet au coeur d'un scandale sur la vente de Rafale à l'Inde», Индия потрясена скандалом из военно-финансовой области, в который оказался вовлечен бывший французский президент Франсуа Олланд, и чуть более опосредовано – его подруга актриса и продюсер Жюли Гайе (Julie Gayet). Скандал возник вокруг контракта на закупку Индией 36 истребителей Dassault Rafale, так как Олланд заявил о том, что у Франции не было выбора в вопросе индийского партнера для компании Dassault Aviation в этой сделке.

    Эти слова снова оживили дебаты, которые в прошлом году инициировала партия Индийский национальный конгресс (ИНК), которая обвинила правительство нынешнего премьер-министра Индии Нарендры Моди в предпочтении частной компании Reliance Group, принадлежащей Анилу Амбани, близкому к Моди бизнесмену, вместо государственной компании. Reliance должна была получить миллионы долларов, которые Dassault Aviation должна была потратить в качестве оффсетов по контракту на Rafale. По словам Олланда, «мы не могли и слова сказать по этому вопросу. Это было правительство Индии, которое предложило эту группу компаний, и Dassault вело переговоры с Анилом Амбани. Мы приняли посредника, которого нам предложили». Эти слова немедленно привели к острой полемике в Индии.

    В комментарии агентству Reuters глава партии Индийский национальный конгресс Рахул Ганди заявил, что «премьер-министр лично вел переговоры и изменил контракт по Rafale за закрытыми дверями. Благодаря Франсуа Олланду мы теперь знаем, что он лично принес Анилу Амбани этот контракт стоимостью несколько миллиардов долларов». Контракт на закупку 36 истребителей Dassault Rafale на сумму 8,7 млрд евро был подписан в 2016 году.

    Но Франсуа Олланд на самом деле был вынужден защищаться в ходе возможного конфликта интересов, так как индийская Reliance Group в 2016 году частично профинансировала фильм его подруги Жюли Гайе. По его словам, «Этой компании не было смысла оказывать мне какие-либо услуги. Я даже не могу представить, что имеется какая-либо связь между ней и фильмом Жюли Гайе». "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3352119.html

Боливуд ( बॉलीवुड, Bollywood ) с национальными  танцами навсегда ! Джимиджими, ача-ача  :Biggrin: 


Кста :

" Российские и индийские летчики прошли подготовку на тренажерах в рамках учения «Авиаиндра-2018» в Липецкой области

В Липецком авиацентре в рамках российско-индийского летно-тактического учения «Авиаиндра-2018» совместные экипажи двух стран на самолетах Су-30СМ, Су-25, МиГ-29 и вертолетах Ми-8АМТШ прошли теоритическую и тренажерную подготовку.

В ходе отработки полетов на тренажерах летчики истребительной, штурмовой авиации выполнили элементы воздушного боя а также пуски неуправляемых ракет, бомбометание и стрельбу из авиационных пушек по условным наземным целям. А летчики армейской авиации потренировались в высадке десанта.

Более того экипажи транспортного самолета Ан-26 отработали на тренажере посадки на незнакомый грунтовый аэродром.

Накануне летный состав прошел теоретическую подготовку, изучил район проведения предстоящих полетов, вопросы взаимодействия в группами руководства полетами на аэродроме и полигоне, порядок действий в различных нештатных ситуациях.

Справочно:

В Липецке на базе Государственного центра подготовки авиационного персонала и войсковых испытаний Минобороны России проходит совместное российско-индийское летно-тактическое учение «Авиаиндра-2018».

В составе индийской делегации прибыли около 20 летчиков истребительной, штурмовой, армейской и военно-транспортной авиации, а также специалисты инженерно-авиационной службы, группы руководства полетами, службы безопасности полетов и другие.

В учении задействованы самолеты Су-30СМ, МиГ-29, Су-25, Ан-26, вертолеты Ми-8 Воздушно-космических сил, а также 2 авиационных полигона
в Липецкой и Воронежской областях.

Российско-индийское летно-тактическое учение «Авиаиндра-2018» продлится до 29 сентября 2018 г.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2196774@egNews

----------


## OKA

" Американская корпорация Boeing и шведская группа Saab AB 27 сентября 2018 года сообщили, что совместно разработанный ими самолет нового типа Т-Х одержал победу в тендере ВВС США на перспективный учебно-тренировочный самолет по программе Т-Х, предназначенный для замены учебно-тренировочного самолета повышенной подготовки Northrop T-38 Talon. По итогам поведения итогов конкурса, корпорация Boeing получила контракт ВВС США стоимостью 813 млн долл на НИОКР, изготовление, поставку, отработку и испытания пяти опытных самолетов Т-Х и семи наземных тренажеров в рамках этапа EMD (Еngineering and manufacturing development), с поставкой на авиабазу САн-Антонио-Рэндолф (штат Техас) в 2023 году.

Всего ВВС США по вновь объявленным планам рассчитывают приобрести 475 новых учебно-тренировочных самолетов Т-Х и 120 наземных тренажеров (более ранние планы по Т-Х включали 351 самолет и 46 наземных тренажеров) по 2034 финансовый год, при этом общая стоимость контрактов ддя Boeing составит 9,2 млрд долл. С учетом того, что ранее для программы Т-Х озвучивался бюджет в 19,7 млрд долл, то сообщается, что выбор предложения Boeing и Saab позволит ВВС США сэкономить около 10 млрд долл.

Boeing и шведская группа Saab выступили в официально начатом в 2013 году тендере по программе Т-Х с предложением совместного разработанного реактивного учебно-тренировочного самолета полностью новой конструкции как части системы Advanced Pilot Training System. Разработка его была начата в 2013 году. Официальная презентация первого построенного опытного образца Boeing T-X (ВТХ-1; регистрация N381TX) была произведена на предприятии Boeing в Сент-Луисе (штат Миссури; бывший завод McDonnell Douglas) 13 сентября 2016 года, его первый полет состоялся 20 декабря 2016 года. Практически одновременно был построен и второй летный опытный образец (ВТХ-2, регистрация N382TX).

Самолет Boeing T-X двухкилевой и внешне похож на своего рода однодвигательный вариант истребителя Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. Самолет оснащен одним двигателем серии General Electric F404. Основные характеристики самолета до сих пор не раскрываются. В соответствии с требованиями программы Т-Х самолет должен обеспечить реалистичную летную подготовку повышенного этапа для летчиков, соответствующую характеристикам истребителей "4+" и пятого поколений.

Вслед за пятью опытными самолетами по фазе EMD, ВВС США планируют заказать две партии предсерийных и восемь партий серийных самолетов Т-Х. Производство их будет осуществляться на предприятии Boeing в Сент-Луисе. Saab AB в качестве подрядчика будет отвечать за производство фюзеляжа и ряда других элементов планера, которое должно вестись на планируемом к постройке заводе на территории США (расположение пока что не объявлено). Достижение первоначальной операционной готовности (IOC) первой эскадрильи самолетов Т-Х запланировано на конец 2024 финансового года.

В финальной стадии программы Т-Х, помимо предложения Boeing и Saab, принимали участие еще два претендента - компания Leonardo DRS (американское отделение итальянской Leonardo) с самолетом Т-100 (на основе М-346) и консорциум корпорации Lockheed Martin и южнокорейской KAI с самолетом Т-50А. Выбор в пользу альянса Boeing и Saab был в значительной мере определен гораздо большей стоимостью предложений обеих других конкурентов (в частности, ранее, сочтя стоимостное предложение Т-100 заведомо бесперспективным, из альянса с Leonardo вышла изначально принимавшая участие в продвижении Т-100 корпорация Raytheon). Ранее в тендере Т-Х принимала участие корпорация Northrop Grumman (в партнерстве с корпорациями BAE Systems, L-3 Communications и Scaled Composites) со специально разработанным самолетом Northrop Grumman Model 400, прототип которого совершил первый полет в августе 2016 года. Однако в 2017 году Northrop Grumman вышла из конкурса и прекратила проект самолета Model 400.

Таким образом, потенциально красивая история, когда три крупнейшие ВВС мира (США, России и КНР) выбрали бы для оснащения практически один тип самолета, происходящего от Як-130 (L-15 и Т-100/М-346), увы, не реализовалась. "




Много фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3356741.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 4 октября 2018 года японская газета "The Mainichi" , министерство обороны Японии приняло решение разработать новый истребитель для замены в Военно-воздушных Силах самообороны Японии истребителя Mitshubishi F-2, поскольку ранее выдвинутые предложения трех американских и британских компаний не соответствовали требованиям министерства и планируемым затратам.

Министерство обороны Японии планирует включить проект создания нового истребителя в следующую пятилетнюю среднесрочную программу обороны, которая должна быть принята ​​в конце года, с прицелом на совместную программу разработки самолета с иностранными компаниями для снижения общей финансовой нагрузки. Министерство также надеется на применение на новом самолете основных компонентов японской разработки, таких как двигатель.

Сейчас Военно-воздушные Силы самообороны Японии имеют 92 истребителя F-2, срок службы которых истекает в 2030-х годах. Необходимо быстрое принятие плана по его замене, так как разработка истребителя может занять 10 лет и более. В ответ на призыв правительства Японии по выдвижению предложений, три американских и британских производителя предложили модернизировать свои существующие модели - Lockheed Martin самолет F-22 [видимо имеется в виду предложение пресловутого гибрида F-22A и F-35A], Boeing самолет F-15 и BAE Systems самолет Eurofighter Typhoon.

Тем не менее, восстановление производства наиболее современного малозаметного F-22 является дорогостоящим, и японской стороне не удалось получить «никаких четких разъяснений относительно возможности отмены правительством США запрета на экспорт» этого самолета, сообщил высокопоставленный представитель министерства обороны Японии. Два других предложения также не соответствовали требованиям министерства.

Оставшимся вариантом является собственная разработка, которая имеет поддержку оборонно-промышленных группи и некоторых законодателей правящей Либерально-демократической партии, стремящихся сохранить потенциал для производства и обслуживания истребителей в Японии. Однако ряд проблем, включая чрезвычайно высокие издержки и отсутствие достаточного опыта разработки у японских компаний, по-прежнему являются препятствиями для проекта.

Министерство обороны уже инвестировало около 190 млрд иен (около 2 млрд долл) на проведение НИОКР по двигателю и электронным системам для истребителей следующего поколения в период с 2009 по 2018 годы, но разработанный двигатель [IHI XF9-1] все еще проходит [стендовые] испытания на предмет определения его потенциала и не планируется для летных испытаний.

Поэтому правительство Японии стремится разделить финансовое бремя с британскими или немецко-французскими партнерами, которые также изучают разработку боевых самолетов следующего поколения. Но международная программа может привести к трудностям в координации различных требований по срокам, возможностям и распределению задач. Соединенные Штаты, союзник по национальной безопасности Японии, только что продали новые истребители F-35 и не имеют немедленного плана их замены.

Некоторые руководители министерства обороны Японии предложили принять решение о начале программы разработки нового боевого самолета в конце года, отложив решение о том, должен ли он быть национальным проектом или совместным предприятием с иностранными компаниями. В соответствии с этим предложением, Япония будет продолжать развитие собственных технологических НИОКР, продолжая вести переговоры с потенциальными зарубежными партнерами. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3365791.html

Крутятся,  "как уж на сковородке"  :Biggrin:  " И хочется, и колется " ))

И школу собственную  конструкторско-технологическую хочется сохранить и развить , и амеры из под "крыши" далеко не отпускают)) И денег мало в кризис-шмизис. ))

Такова она, жисть под оккупацией))

----------


## OKA

" 9 октября 2018 года бразильская компания Embraer сообщила, что на ее заводском аэродроме в Гавиан-Пейшоту (штат Сан-Пауло) совершил первый полет первый серийный средний транспортно-заправочный самолет КС-390, предназначенный для поставки ВВС Бразилии.

До того Embraer построила два опытных образца КС-390, первый из которых (с бразильской регистрацией PT-ZNF) совершил первый полет 3 февраля 2015 года, а второй прототип (регистрация PT-ZNJ) совершил первый полет 28 апреля 2016 года. К настоящему времени оба прототипа налетали в ходе испытаний суммарно более 1900 часов. Первый построенный для ВВС Бразилии серийный самолет также будет использован первоначально в программе испытаний и сертификации.

Самолет КС-390 разрабатывается Embraer с 2006 года и представляет собой рамповую машину, выполненную в классе популярного самолета Lockheed C-130 Hercules и претендующую на замену последнего. Оснащенный двумя ТРДД International Aero Engines V2500-E5, самолет КС-390 при максимальном взлетном весе 81 т должен перевозить до 23 т груза в грузовой кабине длиной 17,75 м, а также выполнять задачи самолета-заправщика (максимальный вес топлива до 37,4 т).

В апреле 2008 года Embraer получила контракт правительства Бразилии стоимостью 1,5 млрд долл на проведение полномасштабной разработки КС-390, постройку двух прототипов и проведение их всеобъемлющих летных испытаний. В июле 2010 года ВВС Бразилии объявили о намерении приобрести 28 самолетов КС-390, что было закреплено .контрактом на 28 серийных машин, заключенным в апреле 2014 года. Начало поставок серийных машин ВВС Бразилии по этому контракту было запланировано с конца 2016 года. Однако программа претерпевает многочисленные задержки (в том числе ввиду аварии первого прототипа в Гавиан-Пейшоту 5 мая 2018 года), и в настоящее время, по уточненному графику, предполагается поставка ВВС Бразилии двух первых серийных самолетов в четвертом квартале - фактически, однако, видимо, будет передан только первый серийный самолет, полетевший 9 октября. Еще два серийных самолета планируется поставить в 2019 году и в дальнейшем сдавать ВВС Бразилии по три самолета в год. Получение бразильского сертификата типа ожидается до конца 2018 года.

Содействие в проекте КС-390 оказывает корпорация Bоeing (планирующая войти в капитал Embraer), причем в октябре 2018 года появились сообщения об обсуждении сторонами вопроса об организации сборочной линии КС-390 на мощностях Boeing в США. Кроме того, в программе разработки и производства самолета принимают участие также иностранные компании - чилийская ENAER, аргентинская Fabrica Argentina de Aviones (FAdeA), португальская OGMA и чешская Aero Vodochody, а также заключено соглашение об участии с правительством Колумбии. Предполагается, что ВВС перечисленных стран также закажут 32 самолета КС-390 (Колумбия -  12, Аргентина, Португалия и Чили - по шесть, Чехия - два), интерес к машине проявляет достаточно большое число и других государств. Планируется создание также коммерческого варианта, предварительное соглашение о приобретении шести таких машин было подписано в 2018 году авиакомпанией SkyTech. "

Фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3371562.html

----------


## Avia M

Первый экземпляр нового многоцелевого заправщика Airbus A330 Phenix был поставлен в пятницу Военно-воздушным силам Франции.
Такие машины призваны заменить старые самолеты-заправщики KC-135RG и C-135FR, а также военно-транспортные самолеты A310 и A340.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5697345

----------


## OKA

" Бельгия определилась с преемником истребителя F-16. Вчера, 22 октября, информационное агентство Reuters сообщило о том, что военное ведомство этой страны выбрало американский F-35 Lightning II для перевооружения своего Воздушного компонента (ВВС).

Подготовка к программе перевооружения Воздушного компонента Бельгии началась в 2014 году, когда Минобороны разослало запросы на предоставление информации о самолётах органам стран НАТО, ответственным за закупку продукции военного назначения. В результате предварительной оценки бельгийские военные чиновники остановились на пяти основных претендентах: Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, Dassault Rafale, Saab JAS 39 Gripen и Eurofighter Typhoon.

Вчера появилась информация о том, что победителем тендера стал F-35A. При этом официальных комментариев Минобороны Бельгии и компания Lockheed Martin (производитель новых истребителей) пока не дают. Дата окончания тендера — 29 октября.

Решение о замене 54 истребителей F-16 Fighting Falcon, состоящих на вооружении бельгийских ВВС, на 34 «самолёта нового поколения» было принято Минобороны Бельгии в марте прошлого года. При этом ещё до официальных итогов тендера Государственный департамент США одобрил потенциальную продажу Бельгии 34 самолётов F-35. В США потенциальная стоимость сделки оценена в $6,53 млрд, тогда как в Минобороны Бельгии рассчитывают потратить €3,6 млрд ($4,14 млрд). После официального подтверждения о покупке F-35 Бельгия станет 12-й страной, которая вооружится новейшими американскими «стелсами». "

https://warspot.ru/13223-belgiya-vybrala-f-35

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 18 октября 2018 года итальянская компания Leonardo, она заключила контракт на поставку ВВС Португалии пяти легких вертолетов AW119Kx Koala (с опционом еще на два), Стоимость контракта 20 млн евро. Поставка вертолетов будет произведена с конца 2018 по начало 2020 года с американского предприятия Leomardo Helicopters в Филадельфии.

В составе ВВС Португалии вертолеты AW119Kx заменят старые французские вертолеты Aerospatiale SA319 Alouette III в составе 552-й эскадрильи "Zangões" на 11-й авиационной базе в Бежа (сейчас в составе эскадрильи числятся восемь вертолетов Alouette III).

Вертолет AW119 Koala серийно производится AgustaWestland (ныне Leomardo Helicopters) с 2000 года, всего к настоящему времени поставлено более 320 единиц. Однако как военные AW119 применяются весьма редко - по несколько машин эксплуатируется в ВВС Алжира и Бангладеш."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3387923.html


" Как сообщила 16 октября 2018 года Unitech Composites - подразделение американской компании Unitech Aerospace, занимающейся производством авиационных комплектующих - она получила контракт армии США на изготовление и поставку трех комплектов цельнокомпозитных пилонов Lightweight Armament Support Structure (LASS) для подвески вооружения для оснащения трех многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky UH-60A+ Black Hawk, предназначенных для поставки американским правительством ВВС Афганистана.

Комплекты LASS по данному контракту должны быть поставлены в четвертом квартале 2018 года, и после проведения программы испытаний три вертолета Black Hawk, оснащенных этими пилотами, должны быть поставлены Афганистану к концу 2019 года. Вооруженные вертолеты должны поступать как на оснащение собственно ВВС Афганистана, так и крыла специального назначения Special Mission Wing (SMW) вооруженных сил Афганистана.

 С 2008 года комплекты пилонов LASS для подвески вооружения устанавливаются на вертолеты Sikorsky МH-60L DAP (Direct Air Penetrator) 160-го полка специального назначения армейской авиации Командования сил специальных операций США. На пилонах LASS возможна подвеска управляемых ракет AGM-114 Hellfire и AIM-92 Stinger, 70-мм неуправляемых авиационных ракет, 30-мм автоматической пушки М230, 12,7-мм пулеметов, 7,62-мм шестиствольных пулеметов  M134 Мinigun, а также подвесных топливных баков.

Всего министерство обороны США планирует поставить в рамках программы Afghan Aviation Transition Plan (AATP) к 2024 году Афганистану в счет военной помощи 119 вертолетов UH-60А+ (а в дальнейшем еще 40) средним темпом два вертолета в месяц, из них 58 вертолетов должны быть поставлены в вооруженном варианте, обозначаемом UH-60FF,F который будет оснащен пилонами LASS. Афганистану передаются вертолеты UH-60A выпуска 1980-х годов из состава армейской авиации США, которые при этом будут модернизируются в вариант UH-60A+, включая, в частности, установку новых более мощных двигателей а General Electric T700-GE-701C, которые используются на вертолетах версий UH-60L/M.

Поставка вертолетов UH-60А+ ВВС Афганистана была начата в сентябре 2017 года, к настоящему времени поставлено 16 единиц. Вертолеты UH-60А+ призваны заменить в составе ВВС Афганистана и SMW российские многоцелевые вертолеты Ми-17, которых сейчас эксплуатируектся 80 машин (47 в составе ВВС Афганистана и 33 в составе SMW). Сейчас планируется, что к концу 2022 года в вооруженных силах Афганистана останется только 12 вертолетов Ми-17."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3388192.html

----------


## Djoker

> *Один из египетских МиГ-29М/М2 потерпел крушение*
> 
> Как стало известно “Ъ”, сегодня, 3 ноября, в Египте при выполнении тренировочного полета потерпел аварию один из истребителей МиГ-29М/М2, поставленный Россией в 2018 году в рамках коммерческого контракта. Египетский пилот успел катапультироваться, его жизни, по предварительной информации, ничего не угрожает. По словам источника “Ъ” в авиационной промышленности, причиной инцидента могли стать либо технические неполадки (например, отказ комплексной системы управления), либо неправильные действия пилота.
> 
> Расследование будет вестись специальной комиссией ВВС Египта, российская сторона, в свою очередь, готова выслать в Каир своих специалистов, уточнил собеседник “Ъ”. Официальных комментариев с российской стороны пока не последовало.


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3791644

----------


## Avia M

Китайское авиастроительное предприятие Chengdu на авиасалоне Airshow China в Чжухае показало модифицированный истребитель J-10B, в котором реализовано управление вектором тяги.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/11/07/tvc

https://youtu.be/9rAeafD0YRw

----------


## Avia M

ВАШИНГТОН, 15 ноября. /ТАСС/. Министерство обороны США заказало у корпорации Lockheed Martin в общей сложности 255 истребителей F-35, которые должны быть поставлены до марта 2023 года. Как говорится в опубликованном во вторник пресс-релизе Пентагона, сумма контракта составляет $22,7 млрд.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5794365

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 15 ноября. Великобритания заключила контракт на покупку 17 американских многоцелевых истребителей F-35B. Об этом в четверг сообщается на официальном сайте Минобороны Соединенного Королевства.

"17 новых истребителей F-35B будут поставлены в период с 2020 по 2022 год", - говорится в сообщении британского военного ведомства. Новые самолеты станут дополнением к 16 F-35 на базе Королевских ВВС Мархэм в графстве Норфолк на востоке Англии. Ранее был заключен контракт на покупку в США еще двух F-35.

"Я рад подтвердить, что мы удваиваем наш флот истребителей F-35 и увеличиваем его до 35 истребителей-невидимок", - приводятся на сайте слова министра обороны Великобритании Гэвина Уильямсона.

F-35B - многоцелевой истребитель, который сочетает в себе стелс- технологии, сверхзвуковую скорость, возможность вертикальной посадки и укороченного взлета. Планируется, что он будет использоваться британскими военными, в частности, на авианосцах типа Queen Elizabeth ("Куин Элизабет").

----------


## Djoker

*Как в Казахстане ремонтируют военные самолёты. Фоторепортаж*

https://informburo.kz/stati/kak-v-ka...reportazh.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Pilot

в центре Стамбула упал вертолет

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4603771.html

----------


## OKA

" Германия и Франция подписали соглашение о разработке вооружения нового поколения, в том числе и перспективных истребителей.

В Евросоюзе хотят создать «оборонную суперсистему», которая смогла бы обеспечить странам ЕС безопасность на многие годы вперед. Для этого разворачивается программа по созданию «оружия будущего». В нее входят системы контроля автоматического вооружения, военные беспилотники и сверхсовременные боевые самолеты.


Фото: janes.com

Новый истребитель 5 поколения сделает Евросоюз менее зависимым от военной промышленности США. Сейчас ни одна из стран Европы не имеет собственных самолетов пятого поколения, и вынуждены эксплуатировать F-35 американского производства. Предполагается, что разработка новых истребителей начнется в 2019 году.

Предварительные договоренности о совместной работе в области национальной безопасности между Францией и Германией были достигнуты еще в июне 2018 года. Эти разработки станут частью системы SCAF (Système de Combat Aérien Futur, боевая воздушная система будущего)."

https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/novyj-e...om=theme_block


" К 2040 году Франция и Германия намерены перевооружить свои ВВС боевыми самолётами нового поколения. 21 ноября, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что министр обороны Франции сообщил о «решающем шаге» к совместной франко-германской разработке.



«В июне Франция и Германия решили объединить усилия по разработке боевых самолётов будущего. А сегодня был сделан решающий шаг к началу работ по созданию демонстраторов», — рассказала министр обороны Франции Флоренция Парли.



 Масштабный макет истребителя NGF, представленный компанией Dassault. defence-blog.com - «Решающий шаг» к истребителю будущего 

По словам Парли, уже в середине 2019 года стартуют научно-исследовательские и опытно-конструкторские работы по созданию опытных образцов самолёта и двигателя для него. Планируется, что к 2040 году новый истребитель станет заменой для истребителей Eurofighter и Rafale.

Перспективный самолёт неофициально относят к шестому поколению истребителей. Пока он не имеет названия, поэтому стороны называют проект NF (New Fighter) или NGF (Next Generation Fighter). Новый истребитель должен стать основой европейской программы Future Air Combat System (FCAS), в рамках которой будет создан целый комплекс вооружений, включающий в себя ведомые беспилотники."

https://warspot.ru/13434-reshayuschi...lyu-buduschego

----------


## Avia M

Министерство обороны Словакии начало практическую реализацию процесса заключения соглашения с правительством США о покупке 14 сверхзвуковых истребителей F-16 Block 70/72 для национальных ВВС. Об этом в пятницу вечером сообщило Radio Slovakia.
Высокопоставленные представители словацкого минобороны подписали в пятницу три соглашения технического характера, необходимые для заключения контракта на поставку американских F-16, которые в ВВС республики заменят российские МиГ-29. Самолеты должны поступить в страну до конца 2023 года.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5858442

----------


## OKA

" Польша планирует отказаться от МиГ-29 и Су-22

    Министерство обороны Польши  ищет замену самолётам российского производства МиГ-29 и Су-22.

    В настоящее время в ВВС Польши находятся в эксплуатации 30 истребителей МиГ-29 и 18 истребителей Су-22 (экспортный вариант Су-17) https://www.defence24.com/technology...me-accelerates

    3 December 2018
    BY: Bartosz Glowacki
    FlightGlobal
    Warsaw — Poland is to accelerate the replacement of its air force’s RAC MiG-29 fighters and Sukhoi Su-22 ground attack aircraft on the instructions of the country’s defence minister.
    Mariusz Błaszczak, minister of national defence, has repeatedly stated his aim of removing Soviet-era aircraft from Warsaw’s inventory.
    But now Błaszczak has instructed the chief of general staff of the Polish Armed Forces to speed up the implementation of the replacement programme under its Harpia requirement.
    Poland is seeking aircraft that can perform a number of combat roles, including certain maritime operations and electronic warfare missions.
    According to the deputy defence minister, Wojciech Skurkiewicz, “the end of the analytical and conceptual phase of the Harpia programme is planned for the end of February 2019. Deliveries of new aircraft should begin in 2024.” (поставка первого самолёта планируется в 2024 году)
    Funds for the acquisition have been allocated via Poland’s military modernisation plan for 2018-2022.
    Until Poland delivers more precise requirements, some manufacturers will remain uncertain with which aircraft to respond, if at all. At present, Boeing may propose either the F-15 or F/A-18E/F; Leonardo, on behalf of the Eurofighter consortium, will offer the Typhoon; Lockheed Martin can pitch the F-16 – either upgraded examples or new-build aircraft – or F-35, while Saab could respond with the Gripen E.
    In late September, Poland’s Su-22s returned to flight operations, followed by MiG-29s in early November, after the implementation of service bulletins on the aircraft’s Klimov RD-33 engines and K-36DM ejection seats.
    However, investigations continue into the fatal crash of a MiG-29 in July.

    Статья  на  FlightGlobal https://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...-plans-454094/  "

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/571066.html

Пора уж. По износу матчасти,  выслуге лет пилотов и технического персонала)) Для "новичков" средства найдутся))

Ну, и "западные ветры" там надувают в дуду ))



" Первая европейская страна объявила о том, что располагает боеготовыми стелс-истребителями. 3 декабря, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что на базе ВВС Италии Амендола прошла торжественная церемония принятия на вооружение первых восьми самолётов F-35A.

«Важный день для итальянских ВВС: впервые в Европе достигнута начальная боеготовность истребителей F-35», — рассказал командующий ВВС Италии генерал Альберто Россо.

В эти дни на авиабазе Амендола проходят учения Tactical Leadership Program, в рамках которых военные лётчики из десяти стран НАТО оттачивают своё мастерство. Статус начальной боевой готовности позволил провести манёвры с задействованием итальянских истребителей пятого поколения.

Италия является одной из трёх стран, где ведётся сборка истребителей F-35. Кроме того, на заводе FACO, который является совместным предприятием итальянской компании Leonardo и американской Lockheed Martin, будут собирать F-35 для ВВС Нидерландов, а также заниматься техническим обслуживанием истребителей F-35, базирующихся в Европе. Всего, согласно действующим контрактам, ВВС Италии планируют принять на вооружение 90 истребителей F-35 (60 F-35A и 30 F-35B) итальянской сборки. Самолёты F-35A и F-35B заменят на вооружении итальянской армии многоцелевой истребитель Panavia Tornado, лёгкий штурмовик AMX и штурмовик вертикального взлёта и посадки AV-8B Harrier II. "

https://warspot.ru/13520-boegotovye-f-35-uzhe-v-evrope

----------


## Pilot

интересные фото применения вертолетов Ми в Ираке  https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1396616.html

----------


## Pilot

На Украине катастрофа Су-27. Разбился при заходе на посадку. Пилот погиб :(
Вероятно 39 эскадрилья 9 бригады в Озерном под Житомиром

Инцидент произошёл около 15 часов по местному времени, когда истребитель, выполнявший плановый полёт, заходил на посадку. «Обстоятельства и причины происшествия выясняются», — говорится в заявлении Генштаба.

Погибшим оказался военный лётчик первого класса майор Александр Фоменко 1975 года рождения. Как сообщает пресс-служба Командования воздушных сил ВСУ, общий налёт часов у пилота составлял 482 часа.





Бортовой 55. выпуска 21.09.87. кап ремонт в 2015

----------


## Avia M

Анкара намерена закупить 120 американских истребителей пятого поколения F-35, заявил президент Турции Тайип Эрдоган.

https://ria.ru/20181216/1548064545.html

Это ж сколько штук на кв. километр?

----------


## Red307

> Это ж сколько штук на кв. километр?


0.000153 штуки

----------


## Avia M

ОТТАВА, 20 декабря. /ТАСС/. Китайские военные самолеты пытались помешать полету канадского самолета-разведчика в международном авиапространстве рядом с Северной Кореей. Об этом в среду сообщил начальник штаба обороны Канады генерал Джонатан Вэнс телеканалу CBC.
По его словам, инцидент произошел еще в октябре. "Нам мешали совершать полеты в этом районе [китайские самолеты], которые действовали неприемлемо в международном воздушном пространстве", - сказал он.
Вэнс уточнил, что самолеты ВВС Китая слишком близко подлетали к разведывательному CP-140 Aurora, который патрулировал акваторию рядом с Корейским полуостровом для контроля за исполнением санкций Совета Безопасности ООН в отношении КНДР. Генерал также добавил, что китайские пилоты "использовали неприемлемую лексику" в радиоэфире. По его словам, в схожие ситуации попадали и самолеты ВВС Австралии, Новой Зеландии и Японии, которые по тем же причинам, что и канадцы, патрулировали небо вблизи КНДР.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5934137

"Неприемлемой лексики" полагаю станет больше, в ответ на канадский произвол...

----------


## Pilot

Казахстан получил еще четыре Су-30СМ
https://www.mod.gov.kz/rus/press-cen...cid=0&rid=5921

----------


## OKA

" В Турции впервые показали кадры полета учебно-боевого самолета\легкого штурмовика Hürkuş-С. Данный самолет представляет собой вооруженный вариант турецкого турбовинтового учебно-тренировочного самолета Hürkuş-A и как заявляется новый Hürkuş-С способен нести до 1,5 тонн боевой нагрузки на четырех точках подвески под крыльями. Предполагается, что Hürkuş-С после принятия на вооружение, будут в первую очередь использоваться как легкий штурмовик в противопартизанских операциях.

 
Фото :
İlk kez yayınlandı! İşte HÜRKUŞ-C - Son Dakika Haberler




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/789453.html

М.О. вместо разрушительной войны с Монинским музеем лучше бы для ВКС учебно-боевой самолёт предоставило))

----------


## Avia M

ЛА ВСУ...

На Украине на фоне активной милитаризации общества все чаще говорят о повышении боеготовности армии и совершенствования военной техники. Военный обозреватель «Деловой столицы» вынужден констатировать, что в плане создания новой авиатехники Украина оказалась беспомощна. Единственное на что она способна — модернизировать самолетный и вертолетный парк, доставшийся от СССР.

https://inosmi.ru/military/20190101/...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

> М.О. вместо разрушительной войны с Монинским музеем лучше бы для ВКС учебно-боевой самолёт предоставило))


Як-130 не по нраву?

----------


## OKA

> Як-130 не по нраву?


Кому и где, например? ))

Як-152 где , например ? ))




Кадры испытаний Як-152 ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LansE293

*Первый «визит» турецких истребителей на греческую территорию в 2019 году*



> Турецкие истребители впервые в 2019 году пролетели сегодня  над греческой территорией в Фармакониси (Φαρμακονήσι), первоначально в 12.44, а затем над островом Панайя в Ойноссе, недалеко от Хиоса (Παναγιά του συμπλέγματος των Οινουσσών, κοντά στην Χίο).
> 
> Было два формирования F-16, которые двигались на больших высотах, около 28 000 футов над островами.
> 
> Еще до вступления в действие Военно-воздушных сил Афин (FIR Aθηνών) было приведено в боевую готовность ПВО Греции, как истребители, так и ЗРК, в основном комплексы Patriton PAC-3 на Скиросе (Σκύρο).


https://www.pronews.gr/amyna-asfalei...niko-edafos-se

----------


## OKA

" Катар подписал соглашение о намерениях приобрести турецкие боевые вертолеты Т129 АТАК

    Как сообщил на своей страницк в www.facebook.com веб-ресурс "Scramble Magazine" со ссылкой на информацию турецкого Управления оборонной промышленности (Savunma Sanayii Başkanlığına - SSB), 3 января 2019 года оно подписало с Катаром соглашение о намерениях (Letter of Intent - LoI) относительно поставки ВВС Катара боевых вертолетов Т129 АТАК, производимых турецким авиастроительным объединением Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI). Количество планируемых Катаром к закупке вертолетов Т129 не сообщается.

    Если это соглашение будет преобразовано в твердый контракт, то Катар, видимо, станет третьим иностранным заказчиком турецких боевых вертолетов Т129 - после Пакистана (подписавшего в июне 2018 года контракт на закупку 30 машин на сумму около 1,5 млрд долл) и, вероятно, Филиппин (в конце 2018 года принявших решение о приобретении восьми вертолетов Т129).

    Вертолет Т129 представляет собой модифицированный вариант итальянского боевого вертолета Leonardo Helicopters (AgustaWestland) A129 International, победившего в небезызвестном долгостройном конкурсе турецкой армии АТАК на боевой вертолет, и осваиваемый в производстве турецким объединением TAI. Турецкие вооруженные силы и жандармерия получили к настоящему времени 38 серийных вертолетов Т129.

    Стот отметить, что в 2016 году Катар также заключил межправительственное соглашение с США о приобретении по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) 24 боевых вертолетов Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian оценочной стоимостью около 2,7 млрд долл. Поставки вертолетов АН-64Е Катару намечены на 2019-2020 годы. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3483364.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребители F/A-18A/B Hornet австралийских ВВС станут канадскими CF-18. 7 января, портал adbr.com.au сообщил о том, что военные ведомства Канады и Австралии финализировали сделку по продаже подержанных самолётов.

В рамках контракта канадские ВВС получат 25 самолётов F/A-18A/B Hornet. При этом только 18 из них будут поставлены на вооружение, тогда как ещё 7 пойдут на запчасти. Стоимость сделки оценивается в 500 млн канадских долларов ($376 млн), первые самолёты будут отправлены в Канаду уже в текущем году.

ВВС Канады имеют на вооружении 77 многоцелевых истребителей CF-18 Hornet, которые исчерпают свой лётный ресурс в 2020-е годы, а новые истребители в рамках открытого тендера будут закуплены только к 2025 году. По словам министра обороны Канады Харджита Саджана, этого недостаточно для обеспечения безопасности Канады и выполнения ею обязательств перед НАТО.

Учитывая, что Канада отказалась от прямой покупки истребителей F-35, а закупка новых 18 истребителей Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet сорвалась из-за конфликта корпораций Boeing и Bombardier, правительству пришлось срочно искать альтернативу. Ею стало приобретение австралийских F/A-18A/B Hornet, которые по уровню вооружения соответствуют канадским CF-18.

Многоцелевой истребитель CF-18 Hornet является модификацией американского палубного истребителя-бомбардировщика F/A-18 Hornet. В 1980 году Минобороны Канады выбрало его в качестве основного боевого самолёта в рамках программы New Fighter Aircraft, предусматривавшей замену устаревших истребителей CF-104 Starfighter, CF-101 Voodoo и CF-116 Freedom Fighter. "

https://warspot.ru/13764-kanada-kupi...ey-u-avstralii

----------


## OKA

" Великобритания присоединилась к числу стран, на вооружении армий которых состоят истребители пятого поколения. 10 января, портал ukdefencejournal.org.uk сообщил о том, что на авиабазе Мархэм (графство Норфолк) состоялась торжественная церемония перевода самолётов F-35B в боевой статус.

Для Великобритании уже построено 17 истребителей F-35B. Первая четвёрка F-35B прибыла в Мархэм в июне прошлого года, теперь эти самолёты могут быть официально задействованы в боевых операциях.

До 2030 года Минобороны Великобритании намерено закупить 138 истребителей F-35B. Часть из них войдёт в состав британского флота и будет базироваться на авианосцах HMS Queen Elizabeth и HMS Prince of Wales, а львиная доля поступит на вооружение ВВС... "

https://warspot.ru/13797-britanskie-...-boesposobnymi

----------


## OKA

" 9 января 2019 года командир авиабазы Ландивизье ВМС Франции официально подпиал акт приемки  первого  модернизированного истребителя Rafale F3-R для палубной авиации французского флота.
F3-R является модернизацией истребителя Rafale F3. Разработка стандарта F3-R стартовала ещё в 2013 году и в ноябре 2018 года получила официальное одобрение к использованию в ВВС и ВМС Франции.

 

Ключевой особенностью F3-R является поддержка ракет MBDA Meteor, лазерного целеуказателя Thales Talios, а также усовершенствованной системы спутникового наведения для бомб Safran AASM. Кроме того, самолёты, модернизированные по новому стандарту, получат обновлённые датчики и компьютерную систему. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1447815.html

----------


## OKA

> " 9 января 2019 года командир авиабазы Ландивизье ВМС Франции официально подпиал акт приемки  первого  модернизированного истребителя Rafale F3-R для палубной авиации французского флота.
> F3-R является модернизацией истребителя Rafale F3. Разработка стандарта F3-R стартовала ещё в 2013 году и в ноябре 2018 года получила официальное одобрение к использованию в ВВС и ВМС Франции.
> 
>  
> 
> Ключевой особенностью F3-R является поддержка ракет MBDA Meteor, лазерного целеуказателя Thales Talios, а также усовершенствованной системы спутникового наведения для бомб Safran AASM. Кроме того, самолёты, модернизированные по новому стандарту, получат обновлённые датчики и компьютерную систему. "
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1447815.html


Доп. :

".. ВМС Франции получили первый самолёт стандарта F-3R, французское правительство подписало контракт с Dassault Aviation на производство новой партии истребителей, а также официально началась работа по разработке самолёта стандарта F-4.

Модификация F3-R прошла аттестацию агентства оборонных закупок (DGA) в ноябре прошлого года, а вчера первый модернизированный Rafale M (палубная версия истребителя) официально поступил на вооружение ВМС Франции. Официальная церемония принятия в боевой состав прошла на военной базе Ландивизио (регион Бретань).

Кроме того, вчера компания Dassault Aviation официально объявила о начале работы над созданием истребителя Rafale стандарта F-4. При этом Dassault получила «зелёный свет» на разработку Rafale нового поколения ещё в марте 2017 года. Планируется, что первые самолёты, построенные по этому стандарту, будут готовы к 2024 году.

Минобороны Франции также заказало компании Dassault постройку 28 новых самолётов Rafale, которые будут «частично обладать возможностями стандарта F-4». Стоимость контракта оценивается в €2 млрд. Согласно планам правительства, эти истребители начнут поступать на вооружение армии с 2023 года, тогда же планируется подписание контракта ещё на 30 «полноценных» Rafale стандарта F-4."

https://warspot.ru/13823-frantsiya-z...ye-istrebiteli


" Совместный проект южнокорейско-индонезийского истребителя приближается к этапу постройки первого прототипа. 14 января, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что Индонезия возобновила платежи в рамках проекта Korean Fighter Xperiment.


Визуализация перспективного многоцелевого истребителя KF-X. defensenews.com

В прошлом году компания Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) сообщала о том, что Индонезия задерживает платежи в рамках совместной разработки, что может поставить под сомнение судьбу проекта. Вчера KAI официально подтвердила, что в конце декабря 2018 года Минобороны Индонезии перечислило свою часть выплаты, что «развеивает сомнения» относительно судьбы программы.

О существовании проекта KF-X впервые сообщил президент Южной Кореи Ким Дэ Чжун на выпускной церемонии в Академии ВВС в марте 2001 года. В 2010 году к проекту создания перспективного истребителя присоединилась Индонезия — страны договорились собрать 200 самолётов (120 единиц для Южной Кореи, 80 единиц для Индонезии).

Первые прототипы истребителей KF-X планируется создать в начале 2020-х годов, а к 2026 году страны-партнёры намерены наладить их серийное производство. Согласно описанию проекта, Южная Корея и Индонезия планируют разработать самолёт, который будет превосходить по боевым возможностям истребители четвёртого поколения (F-16), но при этом не будет обладать всеми стелс-возможностями самолётов пятого поколения (F-35, F-22). Внешне KF-X во многом повторяет внешний вид американского «стелса» F-22 Raptor."

https://warspot.ru/13824-aziatskomu-hischniku-byt

----------


## Avia M

Власти Сингапура намерены начать переговоры с Соединенными Штатами о приобретении "небольшой партии" истребителей F-35 для полной оценки самолетов, которые, как предполагается, должны будут заменить находящиеся на вооружении F-16. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6013866

Сумневаются однако. :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Власти Сингапура намерены начать переговоры с Соединенными Штатами о приобретении "небольшой партии" истребителей F-35 для полной оценки самолетов, которые, как предполагается, должны будут заменить находящиеся на вооружении F-16. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6013866
> 
> Сумневаются однако.


Много им и не надо. "Налетай-подешевело" )

----------


## Djoker

> *Россия поставит Сербии семь вертолетов Ми-35 и три Ми-17*
> 
> БЕЛГРАД, 18 января. /ТАСС/. Россия в течение текущего года поставит Сербии 10 вертолетов - семь вертолетов Ми-35 и три Ми-17. Об этом заявил в пятницу президент Сербии Александар Вучич в ходе обращения к нации по результатам визита президента РФ Владимира Путина.
> 
> "В предыдущий период мы договорились, и вчера получили подтверждение договоренностей о поставках военной техники. В течение этого года Сербия получит семь вертолетов Ми-35 и три Ми-17", - заявил Вучич. По словам сербского лидера, в сочетании с ранее купленными девятью вертолетами H145М страна получит наиболее сильную вертолетную группировку за последние 30 лет.
> 
> "Что мы также сделали - это договорились о дальнейшей модернизации наших четырнадцати МиГ-29 до поколения 4+ с самыми современными системами радаров", - заявил президент.


https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6015860

----------


## OKA

" В ВВС Индии не подтвердили ранее озвученных в индийской прессе данных о том, что военно-воздушные силы могут заказать дополнительно около 40 самолётов Су-30МКИ. В заявлении представителя ВВС Индии, которое публикуется изданием Defense World, говорится, что существуют планы по дополнительному заказу 8 истребителей, которые собираются на индийских заводах HAL по российской лицензии. Эти планы связаны с компенсацией потерь таких истребителей в ВВС Индии.

При этом приводится статистика HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics Limited) – крупнейшего индийского авиастроителя. По состоянию на конец декабря 2018 года производственное объединение создало 202 истребителя Су-30МКИ, став рекордсменом по производству «Сушек» по российской спецлицензии.

Пресс-секретарь HAL Гопал Сутур отметил, что в войска при этом направлены 198 Су-30МКИ. Полный же заказ составляет 222 таких самолёта и планируется к выполнению до конца 2020 года. Если эти планы будут выполнены, то ВВС Индии получат полный комплект истребителей (272 единицы), заказанных в рамках контракта у Российской Федерации. Нужно напомнить, что 50 самолётов были куплены непосредственно в РФ.

Вместе с тем в Индии выражают озабоченность тем фактом, что после 2020 года HAL может ожидать «кризис простоя». Ранее «ВО» сообщало, что уже сегодня на предприятиях Hindustan Aeronautics Limited вынуждены задерживать выплату зарплаты сотрудникам и брать кредиты в банке, чтобы покрыть долги. Некоторые индийские эксперты связывают это не только с итоговым уменьшением объёмов производства Су-30МКИ, но и с отказом Индии от работы по совместной программе истребителя 5-го поколения FGFA.

Теперь в Индии обратили внимание на российское предложение по модернизации Су-30МКИ с возможностью установки двигателей с более высокой тягой. Также разговор зашёл об «оружейной» модернизации Су-30МКИ. Речь идёт о тех самых 40 (с лишним) истребителях (уже произведённых), которые получат ракеты «БраМос» .

При этом в самом HAL снова высказывают мнение о том, что ВВС Индии было бы лучше не заказывать модернизацию самолётов с «низким остаточным сроком службы», а сосредоточиться на производстве новых версий Су-30 (в индийском варианте «Super Sukhoi») под ракеты «БраМос»и новейшую электронную "начинку". И HAL можно понять: они заботятся о загрузке своих производственных мощностей и сохранении высоких объёмов производства. "

https://topwar.ru/152924-vvs-indii-r...-su-30mki.html

----------


## Red307

Удивительное рядом.

"Lockheed Martin надеется получить более чем 20 млрд долларов за счет переноса производства истребителей F-16 на завод в Индии, сообщил топ-менеджер компании.
Американская оборонная фирма конкурирует с другими компаниями, которые предлагают Индии самолеты F/A-18, Gripen, Rafale и Eurofighter Typhoon, а также с российскими производителями самолетов. ВВС Индии необходимы 114 боевых самолетов на сумму более 15 млрд долларов, сообщает Reuters.

Однако Lockheed Martin предложила перенести свою производственную линию F-16 из Соединенных Штатов в Индию и благодаря этому заработать дополнительные средства за счет продажи истребителей в другие страны. Потенциально это самый большой стимул для проекта премьер-министра Нарендры Моди «Сделай в Индии» по созданию оборонной промышленной базы и созданию рабочих мест. Отметим, что главный конкурент американской компании, производитель французских Rafale, не соглашается на условия по переносу производства в азиатскую страну.

В американской компании готовы сделать Индию единственным глобальным производственным центром для F-16, отвечающим требованиям как индийских военных, так и зарубежных рынков.
«Мы видим спрос за пределами Индии на более чем 200 самолетов. Стоимость этих первоначальных программ приобретения, вероятно, превысит 20 млрд долларов», – заявил топ-менеджер Lockheed Martin.
Он отметил, что F-16 хотели бы приобрести Бахрейн и Словакия, также ведутся переговоры с Болгарией и с представителями еще около 10 стран.
«Это своего рода ренессанс F-16», – заявили в компании.
При этом в Lockheed Martin уверены, что план по перемещению производства F-16 из американского Форт-Уэрта в Техасе не подорвет цель президента США Дональда Трампа по возвращению американских заводов в Америку, тем более, что предприятие в Техасе сейчас используется для производства F-35.
Весной прошлого года сообщалось, что целый ряд крупных международных компаний-производителей самолетов собираются бороться за индийский военный бюджет.
В конце декабря 2016 года сообщалось, что ВВС Индии должны принять на вооружение 200-250 истребителей в следующие 10 лет для сохранения должного уровня боеспособности, при этом от дозаказа французских Rafale страна отказалась. Претендентами на поставку являются самолеты производства Boeing и Lockheed Martin."

https://m.vz.ru/news/2019/1/21/960361.html

----------


## OKA

> Удивительное рядом.
> 
> "Lockheed Martin надеется получить более чем 20 млрд долларов за счет переноса производства истребителей F-16 на завод в Индии, сообщил топ-менеджер компании.
> Американская оборонная фирма конкурирует с другими компаниями, которые предлагают Индии самолеты F/A-18, Gripen, Rafale и Eurofighter Typhoon, а также с российскими производителями самолетов. ВВС Индии необходимы 114 боевых самолетов на сумму более 15 млрд долларов, сообщает Reuters.
> 
> Однако Lockheed Martin предложила перенести свою производственную линию F-16 из Соединенных Штатов в Индию и благодаря этому заработать дополнительные средства за счет продажи истребителей в другие страны. Потенциально это самый большой стимул для проекта премьер-министра Нарендры Моди «Сделай в Индии» по созданию оборонной промышленной базы и созданию рабочих мест. Отметим, что главный конкурент американской компании, производитель французских Rafale, не соглашается на условия по переносу производства в азиатскую страну.
> 
> В американской компании готовы сделать Индию единственным глобальным производственным центром для F-16, отвечающим требованиям как индийских военных, так и зарубежных рынков.
> «Мы видим спрос за пределами Индии на более чем 200 самолетов. Стоимость этих первоначальных программ приобретения, вероятно, превысит 20 млрд долларов», – заявил топ-менеджер Lockheed Martin.
> ...


Толково придумано. И амерам хорошо и индусам.

----------


## Red307

Это называется ныне модным словом аутсортинг.

----------


## OKA

" Истребители F-35 японской сборки оказались слишком дорогими. Вчера, 22 января, портал adbr.com.au сообщил о том, что Минобороны Японии отказалось от планов наращивания отечественной сборки самолётов F-35A и F-35B.

Согласно контракту, подписанному в 2012 году, Япония получит 42 истребителя F-35A, 38 из которых будут собраны на заводе Mitsubishi Heavy Industries в городе Нагоя, ещё 4 — на заводе компании Lockheed Martin, расположенном в Форт-Уорте (США, штат Техас).

В прошлом году Япония объявила о покупке ещё 105 истребителей F-35: 63 F-35A и 42 F-35B. Но их сборкой будет заниматься Lockheed Martin, поскольку продукция Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, учитывая окончательную сборку и тестирование (FACO, final assembly and checkout), оказалась слишком дорогой. Японский F-35A на 30% дороже, чем американский, по причине малого объёма производства и более высоких зарплат у персонала Mitsubishi Heavy Industries..."

https://warspot.ru/13879-yaponiya-ne-budet-sobirat-f-35


" ВВС Индии устремили пристальный взгляд на проблему, связанную с количеством боевых истребителей на вооружении. На данный момент в состав IAF (Indian Air Force) входят 32 эскадрильи истребителей, однако, чтобы Индия была полностью готова к войне на два фронта (а именно так задачи ставят в самой Индии), их количество должно составлять 42, сообщает Indian Defence News.

Согласно информации, находящейся в свободном доступе, в настоящее время IAF имеет 11 эскадрилий Су-30МКИ, по три эскадрильи МиГ-29 и Mirage 2000, по шесть эскадрилий Jaguar и МиГ-21, а также несколько других авиаподразделений (включая авиаподразделения на основе МиГ-27).

ВВС Индии ожидают, что в каждой боевой эскадрильи будет 18 полностью функциональных истребителей и 2 тренировочных. Это значительно больше, чем в эскадрильях истребителей МиГ старых поколений.

IAF (ВВС Индии) уже создали новую эскадрилью истребителей Tejas, однако 9 самолетов этого подразделения не были допущены к полетам.

В ближайшие пять лет ВВС Индии планируют вывести из эксплуатации все эскадрильи истребителей МиГ-21 и две эскадрильи МиГ-27. При этом избавиться от МиГ-21 - приоритет.

Также в ближайшие годы предполагается пополнение эскадрилий истребителями Rafale, LCA Tejas и Су-30МКИ.

Ранее сообщалось, что Индия проявляет интерес к истребителям пятого поколения F-35 Lightning 2, однако позже главнокомандующий ВВС Индии заявил, что запрос на поставку этих самолетов не был сделан, в том числе и по вопросу сложности логистики и дороговизны обслуживания.

Индия рассмотрит две отдельные программы - первая для одномоторных истребителей, в которой будут конкурировать F-16 и Gripen, вторая для двухмоторных, в которой будут конкурировать F/A-18 и Rafale. "

https://topwar.ru/152954-mig-21-vvs-...ty-zameny.html

----------


## OKA

" Военный центр полетопригодности и сертификации (CEMILAC) Индии выдал национальному институту топлива CSIR-IIP сертификат на авиационное биотопливо. Как пишет Defense Aerospace, центр провел лабораторные проверки биотоплива и признал его пригодным к использованию на военных самолетах.

Военная авиация является крупнейшим потребителем топлива во всем мире. Считается, что перевод боевых самолетов на биотопливо позволит существенно снизить объемы выбросов углекислого газа, одного из основных факторов глобального потепления.

Кроме того, предполагается, что по мере роста объемов производства биотоплива, его стоимость будет снижаться и со временем станет ниже стоимости традиционного авиационного горючего. Для крупных военно-воздушных сил расходы на топливо составляют значительную часть бюджета.

Биотопливо, получившее сертификат, производится в Индии из семян ятрофы. Это растение специально для производства биотоплива выращивают в Чхаттисгархе. Семена ятрофы в зависимости от вида растения содержат от 20 до 40 процентов масла, которое можно перерабатывать в биотопливо.

В 2009 году исследователи выяснили, что переработка семян ятрофы в биотопливо требует существенно большего расхода воды, чем при переработке семян других растений. Однако позднее исследователи пришли к заключению, что из семян ятрофы получается и больший выход биотоплива.

ВВС Индии намерены с 26 января 2019 года начать первые летные испытания транспортного самолета Ан-32Б, в баки которого будет залита смесь обычного авиационного горючего и биотоплива. В перспективе испытания расширят на другие типы самолетов.

В случае, если все проверки будут признаны успешными, в перспективе военные намерены начать заправлять военные самолеты биотопливом. ВВС Индии в настоящее время выполняют полеты примерно на 1,8 тысячи самолетов и вертолетов.

Ранее министерство обороны Нидерландов объявило о планах постепенно перевести всю военную авиацию страны на полеты на биотопливе. В качестве первого шага военные начали закупки биотоплива для авиабазы в Леувардене. Там им заправляют все истребители F-16 Fighting Falcon.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/26/biofuels


" 25 января 2019 года на польском авиастроительном предприятии Sikorsky PZL-Mielec (Polskie Zakłady Lotnicze, принадлежащeм компании Sikorsky американской корпорации Lockheed Martin) в Мелеце в присутствии премьер-министра Польши Матеуша Моравецкого и министра национальной обороны Польши Мариуша Блащака был подписан контракт на поставку этим заводом для польских сил специальных операций четырех многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky S-70i International Black Hawk.


На церемонии подписания министерством национальной обороны Польши с польским авиастроительном предприятием Sikorsky PZL-Mielec контракта на поставку для польских сил специальных операций четырех многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky S-70i International Black Hawk. Мелец, 25.01.2019 (с) Jerzy Reszczyński / www.defence24.pl

Поставка должна быть произведена к концу 2019 года, хотя дооборудование вертолетов займет определенное время после этого. Общая стоимость контракта составляет 683,4 млн злотых (около 182 млн долл), в том числе собственно стоимость одного вертолета S-70i производства Sikorsky PZL-Mielec в данной поставке составляет 75 млн злотых (около 20 млн долл), но в стоимость контракта входит также оснащение вертолетов специальным оборудованием и вооружением, обучение личного состава и техническая поддержка. Сообщается, что опцион включает еще четыре машины S-70i.

Видимо, новые вертолеты S-70i поступят на вооружение 7-й эскадрильи специальных операций ВВС Польши (7 Eskadra Działań Specjalnych) на аэродроме Повидз, в настоящее время  эксплуатирующую восемь вертолетов Ми-17.

Вертолет S-70i International Black Hawk представляет собой экспортную версию известного американского вертолета UH-60 Black Hawk. Производство вертолетов S-70i на польском предприятии Sikorsky PZL-Mielec осуществляется с 2010 года. Однако до настоящего времени польские вооруженные силы не приобретали вертолетов S-70i, и только в 2018 году два таких вертолета были поставлены польской полиции (еще один должен быть поставлен ей в 2019 году).


Со стороны bmpd напомним, что министерство национальной обороны Польши заявляло о планах приобретения десяти вертолетов S-70i для польских сил специальных операций еще в 2016 году, однако в итоге дело дошло до закупки четырех машин только теперь.

Вопрос о закупке вертолетов S-70i для польских вооруженных сил является следствием провалившегося при скандальных обстоятельствах польского тендера на многоцелевой средний вертолет и отмены польским правительством в 2016 году приобретения формально победившего в этом тендере вертолета Airbus Helicopters H225M Caracal. После этого министерство национальной обороны Польши усиленно добивалось фактически бесконкурсной закупки выступавших в качестве конкурирующего предложения в этом тендере вертолетов S-70i (как уже производящихся в Польше), в обход европейских и национальных закупочных процедур. Закупка вертолетов для сил специальных операций тоже формально начиналась на условиях тендера - впрочем, быстро отмененного в 2018 году под предлогом "неотложной оперативной необходимости". Нынешний первый контракт на четыре вертолета S-70i, видимо, означает окончательную ликвидацию идеи приобретения средних вертолетов по конкурсу, и, скорее всего, закупки вертолетов S-70i для польских вооруженных сил будут продолжены на бесконкурсной основе.


На церемонии подписания министерством национальной обороны Польши с польским авиастроительном предприятием Sikorsky PZL-Mielec контракта на поставку для польских сил специальных операций четырех многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky S-70i International Black Hawk. Мелец, 25.01.2019 (с) Jerzy Reszczyński / www.defence24.pl


Первый из двух построенных для полиции Польши на польском авиастроительном предприятии Sikorsky PZL-Mielec вертолетов S-70i International Black Hawk (бортовой номер А-101, серийный номер SN-70XP), Мелец, 30.11.2018 (с) D. Mikołajczyk / Infosecurity24.pl "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3508360.html

Что ж горячим шляхтичам стэлсовые не доверили )) Для охот за всякими Бин Ладанами, ну или для эвакуации  ̶б̶а̶н̶д̶е̶р̶л̶о̶г̶о̶в̶ ̶з̶а̶п̶а̶д̶э̶н̶с̶к̶и̶х̶  каннибальских начальников из Идлиба)

----------


## OKA

" У побережья Крыма были замечены разведывательные самолеты ВВС США, сообщает мониторинговый портал PlaneRadar.

Согласно его данным, над Черным морем был обнаружен американский самолет-разведчик RC-135V, вылетевший с базы Суда-Бей на Крите. Затем к нему для дозаправки был отправлен самолет Boeing KC-135R с британской авиабазы Милденхолл.

Еще один самолет-разведчик Lockheed ЕР-3Е вылетел с базы в Греции, а затем в воздух поднялся противолодочный самолет Boeing P-8A Poseidon с Сицилии. Портал отмечает, что самолеты несколько раз облетали южные границы России. Весь полет длился около восьми часов.

Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, 28 января три самолета-разведчика США были обнаружены у российских границ. Самолеты были обнаружены в районе Калининградской, Ленинградской и Псковской областей. Также над акваторией Балтийского моря российскими истребителями Су-27 был отогнан американский противолодочный самолет Boeing P-8A Poseidon. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2562995.html


" Сделка на поставку российских истребителей Су-30СМ в Армению заключена, сообщает минобороны Армении.

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2562979.html

Сумма поставки и количество истребителей пока не разглашается. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2562994.html

" ..Со стороны bmpd напомним, что в июне 2018 года газета "Коммерсантъ" сообщала, что якобы контракт, подразумевающий поставку армянским ВВС не менее одной эскадрильи (12 единиц) истребителей Су-30СМ, был подписан еще в 2012 году, но так и не вступил в силу из-за финансовых сложностей армянской стороны. В 2018 году переговоры российской и армянской сторон по вопросу о закупке Су-30СМ возобновились.

Армения станет третьим заказчиком истребителей Су-30СМ среди реcпублик бывшего СССР после Казахстана (получившего 12 самолетов в 2015-2018 годах) и Белоруссии (поставки должны быть начаты в 2019 году)."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3514092.html

----------


## OKA

" Индия собирается подписать с "Рособоронэкспортом" контракт на поставку 18 машинокомплектов многоцелевых истребителей Су-30МКИ, сообщило издание Business Standard.
       Контракт, который оценивается в более чем 800 млн. долл., позволит нарастить авиапарк истребителей Су-30МКИ, поставляемых ВВС Индии, до 290 единиц.
       Сборка самолетов должна будет производиться на предприятии корпорации Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) в городе Насик и может начаться уже в 2020 году, отмечает издание.
       По имеющимся данным, в настоящее время "Рособоронэкспорт" прорабатывает детали контракта, в том числе его финансовые и технические параметры. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500779

----------


## ZHeN

индусы: ваши сухие - г*но ! дайте ещё.

----------


## Red307

> индусы: ваши сухие - г*но ! дайте ещё.


Это после того, как они посмотрели на Миг-29))

----------


## ZHeN

или на рафали ?

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает газета "Коммерсантъ" в материале Ивана Сафронова и Александры Джорджевич "Россия продала Армении истребители как себе. Четыре Су-30СМ ушли покупателю по внутрироссийским ценам", Москва и Ереван подписали контракт на закупку четырех многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ, которые вооруженные силы Армении должны получить уже в 2020 году. Как стало известно “Ъ”, для реализации сделки с союзником по ОДКБ российские переговорщики сделали серьезные уступки: не только выделили кредит, но и продали самолеты по внутрироссийским, а не экспортным ценам. Знаковым этот контракт можно считать и для армянских властей в целом, и для премьера Армении Никола Пашиняна: впервые за десятилетия ВВС страны приобретают новую, а не бывшую в употреблении авиатехнику.

О подписании нового соглашения на истребители Су-30СМ в четверг со ссылкой на пресс-службу Минобороны Армении сообщило агентство Sputnik. В военном ведомстве подтвердили факт заключения сделки, но не стали уточнять ни число приобретаемых самолетов, ни сумму контракта, добавив лишь, что «процесс приобретения вооружений в рамках ранее выделенного российской стороной кредита в размере $100 млн находится на стадии реализации». В «Рособоронэкспорте» (спецэкспортер российских вооружений) и Федеральной службе по ВТС от комментариев “Ъ” воздержались.

По словам топ-менеджера одного из предприятий авиационной промышленности, по условиям контракта Армения получит в 2020 году четыре новых истребителя Су-30СМ (производятся на Иркутском авиастроительном заводе, входит в корпорацию «Иркут»). «Сделка проходит по линии ОДКБ. Несмотря на то что контракт считается коммерческим и закупка осуществляется в счет кредитных средств, выданных российской стороной, стоимость каждой машины для ВВС Армении составит столько же, сколько они стоят для вооруженных сил РФ»,— пояснил собеседник “Ъ”, уточнив, что «с российской стороны такие условия выглядят настоящим подарком». Контрактом также предусмотрено обучение армянских летчиков в российских военных заведениях.

Предметный интерес к Су-30СМ армянские военные начали проявлять еще в 2010 году из-за необходимости обновления парка ВВС (их основу составляют еще советские самолеты, большая часть из которых нуждается в капитально-восстановительном ремонте и модернизации).

Более того, как сообщал ранее “Ъ”, примерно в 2012 году Москва и Ереван подписали контракт, по условиям которого Армения должна была получить в течение нескольких лет не менее 12 истребителей. Но соглашение так и не вступило в силу из-за финансовых трудностей заказчика. С тех пор стороны периодически возвращались к обсуждению перспектив сделки, но долгое время прийти к консенсусу не удавалось. Причем помимо самолетов (в Москве пытались решить финансовую проблему Еревана, разрешив ему приобрести самолеты по внутрироссийским, а не экспортным ценам) Армении было необходимо закупать и другое вооружение. Так, например, Ереван стал первым экспортным получателем дивизиона новейшего оперативно-тактического ракетного комплекса «Искандер-М», а еще приобрел оружия на $300 млн в счет российских кредитов.

К вопросу о закупке истребителей стороны вернулись уже после смены власти в Армении: правда, исходя из финансовых возможностей заказчика, обсуждалась покупка уже шести Су-30СМ. По итогам серии переговоров сошлись на четырех, но «это лучше, чем ничего», говорит источник “Ъ” в сфере ВТС. «По сути, это первый контракт, заключенный с Минобороны Армении при премьере Николе Пашиняне, нам важно было подтвердить крепость своих позиций у союзника по ОДКБ»,— добавил он. Господин Пашинян, отметим, в июне 2018 года даже посидел в кабине Су-30СМ, специально пригнанного из России в военный аэропорт Эребуни (там находится 3624-я российская авиабаза) для демонстрационного показа.

«Су-30СМ — один из лучших истребителей мира» — так буквально полгода назад прокомментировал господин Пашинян свою фотографию в истребителе в социальной сети Facebook.

По словам главного редактора журнала «Экспорт вооружений» Андрея Фролова, закупку Арменией даже небольшой партии Су-30СМ можно считать знаковой: они впервые за последние десятилетия приобретают новые, а не бывшие в употреблении истребители. «Это серьезный шаг, способный значительно повысить боевой потенциал ВВС страны»,— полагает господин Фролов. В то же время, по его словам, реакция Азербайджана на это соглашение будет ожидаемо негативной, поскольку у ВВС Азербайджана столь продвинутой авиатехники нет, есть только лишь модернизированные на Украине истребители МиГ-29. «Этот российско-армянский контракт может подвигнуть Баку на закупку новых самолетов, причем необязательно в России, а, например, у Пакистана»,— считает эксперт. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3514999.html

----------


## OKA

" Индия намерена увеличить свой флот самолетов дальнего радиолокационного обнаружения (ДРЛО) Ил-76 с израильской электроникой с трех до пяти машин, сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" военно-дипломатический источник.
       "Ожидается, что в ближайшее время от Израиля в "Рособоронэкспорт" может поступить запрос на поставку для ВВС Индии двух самолетов Ил-76, на базе которых в Израиле после установки соответствующего специального оборудования будут созданы самолеты ДРЛО", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Первые три самолета ДРЛО Ил-76 "Фалкон" были поставлены ВВС Индии в период с 2009 по 2011 годы. Стоимость контракта, подписанного Индией, Израилем и Россией в 2004г., составила $1,1 млрд.
       По данным источника, министерство обороны Индии утвердило новую сделку. Сейчас документы находятся на согласовании в министерстве финансов этой страны."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500845


" 1 февраля 2019 года  на заводе корпорации Boeing в пригороде Филадельфии в присутствии посла Индии в США Харша Шрингла состоялась официальная церемония передачи Индии первого построенного для нужд вооруженных сил этой страны  тяжелого военно-транспортного вертолета CH-47F(I) Chinook.
Collapse

Как ранее сообщали коллеги bmpd 28 сентября 2015 года министерство обороны Индии подписало с правительством США и корпорацией Boeing пакет контрактов общей стоимостью 3 млрд долл на закупку 22 боевых вертолетов AH-64E Apache Guardian и 15 транспортных вертолетов CH-47F(I) Chinook. Опционы к контрактам включают еще 11 вертолетов АН-64Е и семь CH-47F(I). Контракты были подписаны по сложной "смешанной" схеме, предусматривающей закупку министерством обороны Индии боевых вертолетов АН-64Е непосредственно у корпорации Boeing по линии "прямых коммерческих продаж" (Direct Commercial Sales - DCS), а вооружения, оборудования, запчастей и имущества к ним - у американского правительства по соглашениям по линии межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS). По линии FMS будет осуществляться также подготовка индийского личного состава. В частности, известно, что в поставку по FMS войдут 12 РЛС AN/APG-76 Longbow, 812 управляемых ракет AGM-114L-3 Longbow Hellfire и 542 ракеты GM-114R-3 Hellfire II, а также 242 ракеты FIM-92H Stinger Block I в варианте "воздух-воздух". Вертолеты CH-47F(I) полностью приобретаются у Boeing по линии DCS. "

https://twitter.com/livefist/status/...journal.com%2F

 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1475164.html

----------


## OKA

" Министры обороны Франции и Германии Флоранс Парли и Урсула фон дер Ляйен подписали контракт на проведение опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию истребителя шестого поколения, сообщает портал Defense News.
Уточняется, что договор заключен между европейским концерном Airbus и французской Dassault Aviation.

Работы начнутся в рамках проекта Future Combat Air System (FCAS). Стоимость двухлетнего контракта оценивается от 65 до 74 миллионов евро.
Предполагается, что самолеты проекта FCAS к 2040 году заменят устаревшие французские истребители четвертого поколения "Рафаль" и немецкие "Еврофайтер Тайфун".

Раннее в Airbus сообщали, что перспективный европейский истребитель будет обладать технологиями малозаметности, быстрой передачи данных управления и контроля, в том числе с помощью искусственного интеллекта, системой автоматического распознавания целей, а также лазерным оружием. "

https://ria.ru/20190207/1550526062.html

Автоматические системы- да, их и сейчас полно, успешно развиваются, а вот насчёт ИИ - эт они загнули)) 


"Катар начал вооружаться новыми французскими истребителями. Вчера, 6 февраля, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что на одном из предприятий концерна Dassault Aviation в Мериньяке (округ Бордо) состоялась торжественная церемония передачи первого из 36 истребителей Rafale, заказанных катарскими ВВС .

Контракт на поставку 24 самолётов подписали в мае 2015 года, позже он был дополнен ещё 12 истребителями. Завершить поставку всех 36 Rafale в Dassault Aviation намерены в течение трёх лет.

Известно, что на вооружении ВВС Катара находятся 12 самолётов Dassault Mirage 2000, которые планировалось заменить на 72 современных истребителя. Катарское военное ведомство уже подписало соглашения на поставку 36 единиц Boeing F-15QA и 24 Eurofighter Typhoon. Учитывая 36 единиц Dassault Rafale, общее число истребителей в составе ВВС Катара может возрасти до 96 единиц.

Rafale — многоцелевой истребитель четвёртого поколения, разработанный концерном Dassault Aviation в 80-е годы. Первый полёт истребителя состоялся в 1986 году, в 2004 году он поступил на вооружение ВМС, а двумя годами позже — ВВС Франции. Кроме того, Rafale вскоре поступит на вооружение ВВС Египта и Индии."

https://warspot.ru/14028-katar-vooruzhilsya-rafalem



" Власти Японии приняли решение о разработке нового истребителя, который должен будет заменить устаревающие Mitsubishi F-2 в 2030-х годах. Как сообщает Jane’s, к проекту будут привлечены национальные компании, причем головным разработчиком вероятнее всего будет назначен концерн Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. Проектирование боевого самолета, получившего предварительное обозначение F-3, планируется начать в 2019-2023 году. В целом на программу разработки, по оценке министерства обороны Японии, потребуется около 15 лет.

В ноябре 2017 года японское правительство отложило на неопределенный срок принятие решения о начале разработки нового истребителя проекта F-3. Причиной для отсрочки стала необходимость пересмотреть планы развития сил самообороны страны в связи с возросшей военной активностью Северной Кореи и Китая. При этом японские военные рассматривали два варианта разработки и производства нового боевого самолета: создание истребителя силами национальных компаний или адаптация проекта иностранного летательного аппарата по типу F-2.

Теперь же правительство Японии приняло решение о том, что новый боевой самолет будет разрабатываться на территории страны. При этом к участию в проекте могут быть допущены иностранные компании, включая британскую BAE Systems и американские Lockheed Martin, Boeing и Northrop Grumman. К проекту власти предъявляют несколько требований, включая относительно небольшие расходы, получение технологий истребителей нового поколения и высокий модернизационный потенциал F-3. Проект разработки истребителя F-3 оценивается в 40 миллиардов долларов.

Истребители F-2 поступили на вооружение Воздушных сил самообороны Японии в 2000 году. Серийно эти самолеты выпускались с 1996-го по 2011 год. Эти самолеты разрабатывались совместно с американской компанией Lockheed Martin, а за их основу были взяты американские истребители F-16 Fighting Falcon. По сравнению с базовым самолетом F-2 получил удлиненный фюзеляж, а также крыло и горизонтальное хвостовое оперение большей площади. В целом участие Японии в совместном с США проекте F-2 составило 60 процентов. По оценке японских военных, F-2 прослужат до конца 2030-х годов.

Длина истребителя F-2 составляет 15,5 метра, размах крыла — 11,1 метра, а высота — 4,9 метра. Боевой самолет имеет максимальную взлетную массу 22,1 тонны. F-2 может выполнять полеты на скорости до 2,1 тысячи километров в час, а его боевой радиус составляет около 500 километров. Истребитель вооружен 20 миллиметровой авиационной пушкой и оснащен 11 точками подвески для ракет, бомб и контейнеров с разведывательным оборудованием. По данным Flightglobal MiliCAS, на вооружении Воздушных сил самообороны Японии сегодня стоит 81 истребитель F-2.

В ноябре прошлого года Исследовательская лаборатория авиационного оборудования при министерстве обороны Японии провела испытания перспективного турбореактивного двухконтурного двигателя с форсажной камерой FX9-1, разработанного в рамках программы по созданию силовой установки для истребителя F-3. Во время проверок специалисты вывели двигатель на максимальную тягу с включением форсажной камеры. В ходе проверок тяга двигателя составила 147 килоньютонов.

Диаметр вентилятора нового двигателя составляет один метр, а его общая длина — 4,8 метра. Силовая установка способна развивать тягу до 108 килоньютонов и до 147 килоньютонов в режиме форсажа. Ранее сообщалось, что XF9-1 будет состоять из нескольких каскадов: трех — в зоне вентилятора, шести — в зоне компрессора высокого давления и по одному в зонах турбин высокого и низкого давления. Турбины будут вращаться в противоположных направлениях.

В конце 2000-х — начале 2010-х годов в Японии был разработан проект демонстратора технологий истребителя пятого поколения X-2, также известного как ATD-X Shinshin. Этот самолет совершил первый полет в апреле 2016 года. Проект приостановлен, поскольку его основная цель считается достигнутой — самолет совершил несколько полетов и доказал, что японские конструкторы способны проектировать боевые летательные аппараты. Технологии и наработки, полученные в рамках проекта X-2 планируется использовать при разработке истребителя проекта F-3.

X-2 оснащен управляемым вектором тяги — за отклонение реактивной струи отвечают по три «лепестка» у сопла каждого двигателя. Длина Shinshin составляет 14,2 метра, а размах крыла — 9,1 метра. Самолет, разработка которого оценивается в 325 миллионов долларов, оснащен двумя двигателями XF5-1, разработанными японской корпорацией IHI.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/07/fighter

Расхотели, потом снова захотели))  Задёшево не выйдет- продавать кроме себя особо некому. Да и проектировать тоже ))

----------


## Djoker

"МиГ-23 ВВС ЛНА перехватил пассажирский лайнер и заставил приземлиться. По заявлениям ЛНА, самолёт перевозил врачей для помощи группировкам, которые воюют против Хафтара на юге Ливии."

----------


## Djoker



----------


## kross

Не знаю и куда запихнуть новость, не подходит ни одна из веток.
 Aero India 2019: Рособоронэкспорт готов к расширению сотрудничества с Индией
ЦАМТО, 19 февраля. АО «Рособоронэкспорт», входящее в ГК Ростех, представляет лучшие разработки российского ОПК на Международной авиационно-космической выставке Aero India 2019, которая пройдет с 20 по 24 февраля на территории базы ВВС Yelahanka в Бангалоре (Индия).
   Напишу не все,  остальное по ссылке.
Рособоронэкспорт на выставке выступает организатором объединенной российской экспозиции, на которой в павильоне «С» представлены 11 предприятий и холдинговых структур оборонно-промышленного комплекса страны. Всего на своем стенде (С 3.4) компания представляет более 200 образцов продукции военного назначения.

Из демонстрируемой на Aero India 2019 продукции повышенный интерес во всем мире и в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе вызывают новейшие российские самолеты: многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель МиГ-35, многоцелевой сверхманевренный истребитель Су-35, самолет-заправщик Ил-78МК-90А, военно-транспортный самолет Ил-76МД-90А(Э), а также учебно-тренировочный (учебно-боевой) самолет Як-130.

Кроме того, специалисты Рособоронэкспорта считают перспективными в регионе легкий многоцелевой вертолет круглосуточного применения Ка-226Т, в том числе корабельного базирования, вертолет радиолокационного дозора Ка-31, корабельный поисково-спасательный вертолет Ка-27ПС и боевой разведывательно-ударный вертолет Ка-52.
ЦАМТО / Новости / Aero India 2019: Рособоронэкспорт готов к расширению сотрудничества с Индией

----------


## kross

На Индийцев что то нашло. Индийский истребитель "Tejas" принят на вооружение и заменит  истребители МиГ-21.

Индийский сверхзвуковой истребитель собственной разработки Tejas наконец-то получил окончательное разрешение авиационного регулятора Индии на использование в составе Военно-воздушных сил страны. Об этом сообщает телеканал NDTV.
 По данным телеканала, торжественная церемония передачи соответствующих эксплуатационных документов прошла в рамках проходящей в эти дни в индийском Бангалоре авиакосмической выставки Aero India-2019. На церемонии присутствовали представители Минобороны страны и компании-разработчика Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. Командующий ВВС Индии маршал Бирендра Сингх Дханоа назвал получение истребителем Tejas разрешения на применение в ВВС страны "важной вехой" не только в истории боевой авиации Индии, но и промышленности в целом. 
  Разработка многоцелевого однодвигательного сверхзвукового истребителя Tejas началась в 1983 году и велась больше 30 лет. Самолет на 60% является собственной разработкой компании Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) и Минобороны Индии. Предполагается, что истребители Tejas заменят в индийских ВВС российские МиГ-21.

Командование ВВС Индии ранее разместило заказ на более чем 120 истребителей Tejas. По планам ВВС, истребители поступят на вооружение до 2025 года.
https://topwar.ru/154410-indijskij-i...vs-strany.html

----------


## Avia M

> Рособоронэкспорт готов к расширению сотрудничества с Индией


И маркетологи из-за океана...

Американская военно-промышленная корпорация Lockheed Martin представила новый самолет F-21, предназначенный специально для Вооруженных сил Индии.

https://ria.ru/20190222/1551216670.h...medium=desktop

----------


## kross

Американская военно-промышленная корпорация Lockheed Martin представила новый самолет F-21, предназначенный специально для Вооруженных сил Индии.

  Они пошли еще дальше.  Боинг предложил индусам строить на их территории  не что-нибудь,  а "СуперХорнет.  Стоимость реализации проекта примерно 20 млрд. зеленых рублей и Американцы надеются, что большую часть  расходов возьмет на себя Индия.
https://topwar.ru/154505-ssha-predlo...a-20-mlrd.html

----------


## OKA

" Индия разбомбила группировку боевиков в пакистанском Кашмире

Индия нанесла удар по лагерю боевиков, который находится в подконтрольной Пакистану части Кашмира.

В операции в районе города Балакот принимали участие 12 истребителей "Мираж" ВВС Индии. Они сбросили высокоточные бомбы с лазерным наведением весом по тонне каждая. Как сообщает РИА Новости со ссылкой на телеканал NDTV, в результате авиаудара были ликвидированы около 300 членов исламистской группировки "Джаиш-е-Мухаммад" (запрещена в России). Также были уничтожены принадлежавшие им транспорт, оружие и боеприпасы.

Первый замглавы МИД Индии Виджай Гокхале заявил, что этот удар был "абсолютно необходим", поскольку в лагере готовили смертников для атак в различных районах страны. Кроме того, по его словам, Пакистан до сих пор не предпринял никаких практических шагов для ликвидации террористической инфраструктуры на своей территории.

Отношения между Индией и Пакистаном в очередной раз обострились 14 февраля, когда смертник подорвал себя рядом с колонной военизированной полиции. В результате теракта погибли 45 человек. Ответственность за атаку взяла на себя группировка "Джаиш-е-Мухаммад". После этого Индия отозвала посла из Исламабада и фактически запретила ввоз пакистанских товаров. Пакистан отверг обвинения в пособничестве террористам."

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3120572

----------


## ZHeN

сбили ПАКский Ф-16:
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...g/68177682.cms

разбился индийский Ми-17 - двое лётчиков погибли:
https://kashmir.liveuamap.com/en/201...inagar-airport

----------


## OKA

" ПВО Пакистана сбила 2 индийских самолета




    После ударов возмездия индийской авиации по лагерям боевиков в Кашмире, в спорной провинции вновь разгорелись боевые действия между двумя ядерными державами.

    Индия ракетными и авиаударами уничтожила 5 опорных пунктов пакистанской армии. Заявляется, что это ответ за обстрел позиций индийской дивизии в Джамме.
    Пакистанские ПВО сбили 2 индийских самолета. Пилот самолета, который упал на территории Пакистана взят в плен. Оба пилота с машины упавшей на территории Индии погибли. Также сообщается, что при падении одной из машин погиб один гражданский.Кроме того, тройка пакистанских самолетов вторгались в воздушное пространство Индии в Кашмире, но была отогнана. Как заявляют индийские СМИ, сбит 1 F-16 пакистанских ВВС.

    Кроме того были нанесены авиаудары по "военным целям" на территории Индии в Кашмире.
    Обе стороны активно перебрасывают подкрепления к потенциальной линии фронта (танки, ББМ, буксируемую артиллерию), в ряде крупных городов объявлен высший уровень тревоги. "

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4805909.html

Ну, чО, малаццы... 

Вместо утилизации террорюг , сами свои войска утилизируют... Народу многа, ещё воспроизведутся... М.б.)

Ну или очередная Махабхарата, на радость амерам))

----------


## Red307

Какой-то трэш там. Пишут,сбиты индийские су-30  и миг-21. Индусы в свою очередь пишут о сбитом Ф-16

----------


## kross

> Какой-то трэш там. Пишут,сбиты индийские су-30  и миг-21. Индусы в свою очередь пишут о сбитом Ф-16


Причем Индусы пишут, что Ф-16 был сбит  истребителем Су-30МКИ. Также  Пакистанцы пишут, что  один из Индийских  летчиков взят в плен.  Нужны пруфы.
https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html

----------


## Мотылёк

Сбит индийский не Су-30, а Hawk Mk 132 
https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4805909.html

----------


## kross

> Какой-то трэш там. Пишут,сбиты индийские су-30  и миг-21. Индусы в свою очередь пишут о сбитом Ф-16


  Пакистанцы вроде подтвердили потерю  Ф-16,  но пишут, что сбили "Сушку" и МиГ-21.   Один Индийский пилот взят в плен, экипаж второго истребителя погиб.
https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html

----------


## Айдар

> Пакистанцы вроде подтвердили потерю  Ф-16,  но пишут, что сбили "Сушку" и МиГ-21.   Один Индийский пилот взят в плен, экипаж второго истребителя погиб.
> https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html


Су-30мки сбил ф-16, другие ф-16 ретировались.
Сбили миг-21 и ми-17. Два пилота плену у  паков, один ранен.
Один самолет упал на территории паков а другой на территории индии
Сбили паки при помощи пво. Пока 2:1 в пользу паков.

----------


## Pilot

Судя по документам, сбит МиГ-21. Еще среди обломков Ми-17 . Второй самолет точно не Су. Похоже Хок

----------


## Red307

Второй Хок. Только 5.06.2016
https://defence-blog.com/news/indian...t-trainer.html

----------


## ZHeN

индусы заявляют, что Ф-16 сбит истребителем Миг-21 Бизон:

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/68184136.cms

----------


## kross

> Второй Хок. Только 5.06.2016
> https://defence-blog.com/news/indian...t-trainer.html


Да фото там старые.  Сбит был кто то другой.

----------


## Pilot

Индусы подтверждают только МиГ-21

----------


## OKA

" Индийская авиастроительная компания Hindustan Aeronautics Limited в ближайшее время начнет использовать напечатанные детали для ремонта тяжелых истребителей Су-30МКИ. Согласно сообщению компании, она уже получила сертификат на производство и установку на боевые самолеты коленец топливопровода.

Истребители Су-30МКИ были разработаны российской компанией «Сухой» специально для Индии. В общей сложности ВВС Индии получили 272 таких самолета. По условиям соглашения с Индией, часть технологий, использованных в боевом самолета должна быть передана заказчику.

В HAL объявили, что пока не получили некоторые модели деталей Су-30МКИ для производства запчастей. По этой причине индийские специалисты разработали собственные трехмерные модели некоторых деталей боевого самолета, которые можно использовать для печати запчастей.

Напечатанные коленца для Су-30МКИ прошли сертификацию Военного центра полетопригодности и сертификации Индии. Эти детали производятся методом прямого лазерного спекания металлического порошка, при котором с помощью лазера металлическая пыль расплавляется тонкими слоями. Деталь, произведенная таким методом, обычно не требует дополнительной механической обработки.

Военные сегодня все чаще используют технологии трехмерной печати для изготовления запчастей для боевой техники. Так, в январе текущего года техники ВВС США начали использовать 3D-печать для изготовления запчастей для истребителей F-22 Raptor. Военные ожидают, что такая технология изготовления запасных деталей для боевых самолетов позволит добиться существенной экономии на их ремонте.

Первую напечатанную деталь — петлю крепления эксплуатационной панели — уже установили на F-22. После установки специалисты намерены при каждом осмотре проверять установленную деталь. Если после нескольких проверок на ней не будут обнаружены какие-либо серьезные повреждения, техники начнут использовать 3D-печать для изготовления петель крепления для всех F-22.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/28/elbow

----------


## OKA

" Польша намерена приобрести 32 истребителя F-35

28 февраля 2019 года министр национальной обороны Мариуш Блащак утвердил новый десятилетний перспективный план технической модернизации вооруженных сил Польши (Planie Modernizacji Technicznej Sił Zbrojnych -  РМТ) на 2017-2026 годы, являющийся своего рода польским аналогом российских Государственных программ вооружений (ГПВ). В рамках нового плана, представленного министром Блащаком на церемонии в Варшаве, на закупку вооружения и военной техники для польских вооруженных сил предполагается израсходовать в десятилетний период суммарно 185,1 млрд злотых (около 48,8 млрд долл по текущему курсу).

Министр Мариуш Блащак , представляя новый РМТ заявил, что одной из приоритетных закупок в рамках данного плана является приобретение для ВВС Польши 32 истребителей пятого поколения в рамках программы под шифром Harpia. «Я ожидаю, что и начальник Генерального штаба, и начальник инспекции вооружения немедленно предпримут действия для выполнения этой задачи. Этот самолет очень важен, поскольку он усиливает боевые возможности самолетов F-16, используемых в настоящее время. Мы полны решимости заменить бывшие советские самолеты, которые не имеют боевой ценности и изношены. Трагический случай в прошлом году, когда погиб пилот МиГ-29, также делает программу Harpia по закупке самолетов пятого поколения нашим приоритетом», - указал польский министр.

Далее Блащак заявил: "Почему пятое поколение? Потому что мы хотим сделать качественный скачок с точки зрения вооружения, которым оснащена польская армия. Так же, как и много лет назад, таким качественным скачком стала закупка самолетов F-16, теперь закупка самолетов пятого поколения станет прорывом. Это будут способности к взаимодействию, которые значительно увеличат возможности сдерживания противника".

Как легко понять, под истребителями пятого поколения подразумеваются американские самолеты Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II, поскольку другие предложения на рынке отсутствуют. Данные самолеты должны заменить в составе польских ВВС устаревшие советские истребители-бомбардировщики Су-22 и (во вторую очередь) истребители МиГ-29. Официально стоимость программы Harpia не сообщается, но польскими обозревателями в случае закупки F-35A оценивается минимум в 20 млрд злотых (5,27 млрд долл)...

..Таким обрззом, можно отметить, что польский план воспроизводит не лучшую черту российских ГПВ в виде лукавого отнесения большей части расходов на второе пятилетие реализации программ (в польском варианте на последние пять лет приходится 121,2 млрд злотых их 185,1 млрд, то есть по сути две трети расходов).

Наиболее крупной частью расходов нового РМТ станет уже упомянутая перспективная комплексная система ПВО и ПРО страны под шифром Wisla, на которую, согласно оценкам польских СМИ, предполагается в указанный период потратить до 50 млрд злотых (13,18 млрд долл). Также в числе 16 публично перечисленных министром Блащаком приоритетных программ в рамках нового РМТ числятся упомянутая программа закупки 32 истребителей пятого поколения Harpia, проекты приобретения ЗРК малой дальности Narew, боевых вертолетов Kruk, тактических БЛА Gryf и малых БЛА Ważka...

...До появления новой редакции РМТ министерство национальной обороны Польши не могло брать на себя финансовые обязательства после 2022 года, то есть вне рамок предыдущего документа. Без новой версии РМТ у министерства не было никаких юридических оснований для подписания контрактов, реализация которых будет выходить за рамки 2022 года.

В конце 2018 года польский Закон о реконструкции и технической модернизации и финансировании вооруженных сил был изменен таким образом, что следующая редакция плана РМТ будет включать перспективу 15 лет вместо нынешних 10. На церемонии 28 февраля было заявлено, что "мы уже работаем над планом технической модернизации до 2034 года". "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3551301.html


Ну да,  польскую незалежность защитят родные F-35 и пр. ПРО )) Зато " как дысат, как дысат "  :Biggrin: 

Придётся ставить на б.д. очередной полк "Искандеров" - "Свободная Польша " ))

----------


## Pilot

Боевой истребитель, принадлежавший Военно-воздушным силам Польши, разбился в Мазовецком воеводстве. Пилот катапультировался. Об этом рассказал майор Мирослав Гузиэль Polskie Radio 24, — сообщает TUT.BY.

МиГ-29 потерпел крушение в районе города Венгрува в 14.00 по минскому времени. Самолёт упал спустя четыре минуты после взлёта с военного аэродрома расположенного в Минске-Мазовецком.

Пилота самолёта потерпевшего крушение нашли, в данный момент он находится в военном госпитале в Варшаве. Истребитель упал в лесистой местности на удалении полутора километров от близлежащих жилых строений. На месте происшествия прибыли пожарные и наряд полиции.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1102574099166044163

https://twitter.com/i/status/1102575119376044036

----------


## Pilot

Индийские ВВС потеряли МиГ-21. Столкновение с птицей. Пилот жив

----------


## OKA

" Тайвань намерен развивать собственный военный авиапром. 11 марта, информационное агентство Kyodo News сообщило о том, что Минобороны Китайской Республики официально объявило о разработке истребителя пятого поколения.

На пресс-конференции, которую провели чиновники Минобороны и ВВС Тайваня, было заявлено, что разработка нового поколения боевых самолётов уже началась. ВВС активно сотрудничают с Национальным институтом науки и технологий Чун-Шаня (National Chung-Shan Institute of Science and Technology, CIST), а также корпорацией Aerospace Industrial Development (AIDC), ранее уже разработавшей тайваньский истребитель F-CK-1 Ching-Kuo.

Представители военного ведомства указали, что приоритетной задачей является покупка истребителя пятого поколения у США. При этом разработка отечественного самолёта нового поколения идет согласно утверждённому плану, и на выходе ВВС Тайваня получат многофункциональный стелс-истребитель с возможностью укороченного взлёта. "

https://warspot.ru/14288-tayvan-razr...ogo-pokoleniya

----------


## Айдар

Как сообщила газета "Коммерсантъ" в материалеИвана Сафронова и Александры Джорджевич "Су-35 укрепят египетскую силу. Каир осваивается в клубе крупнейших покупателей российского оружия", Россия подписала с Египтом контракт на поставку нескольких десятков тяжелых многофункциональных истребителей Су-35. Вместе с поставляемыми Египту средними истребителями МиГ-29М/М2 они должны в ближайшие годы значительно повысить боевой потенциал парка египетских ВВС, на вооружении которых до сих пор находятся устаревшие советские МиГ-21 и китайские J-7. Сам контракт, оцениваемый в $2 млрд, подтверждает статус Египта как одного из крупнейших покупателей российского оружия.
О том, что Египет подписал соглашение на поставку истребителей Су-35, “Ъ” рассказали два топ-менеджера предприятий оборонной промышленности. По их словам, соответствующее соглашение, подразумевающее поставку «свыше двух десятков машин» и средств авиационного поражения к ним на сумму около $2 млрд, вступило в силу в конце 2018 года, а сами поставки могут начаться уже в 2020–2021 годах. Стоимость контракта собеседники “Ъ” раскрывать отказались, но отметили, что контракт «гарантирует загрузку мощностей производителя машины — Комсомольского-на-Амуре авиационного завода — на несколько лет вперед». При этом один из собеседников “Ъ” подчеркнул, что производственные возможности заводской линии позволяют предприятию без проблем изготовить в 2019–2020 годах еще около 20 таких машин для нужд российских воздушно-космических сил. В Федеральной службе по ВТС и «Рособоронэкспорте» (спецэкспортер российских вооружений) от комментариев “Ъ” по этой теме воздержались.

В последние годы Египет является одним из крупнейших покупателей широкого ассортимента российского вооружения и военной техники. Эта активность напрямую связана с фигурой президента Абдель-Фаттаха ас-Сиси, пришедшего к власти в Египте в ходе государственного переворота в 2013 году.

По словам военных источников, бывший министр обороны ас-Сиси, сменивший во главе государства Мохаммеда Мурси, весьма быстро осознал реальную потребность армии в массовом перевооружении. Уже в 2014 году Москва и Каир заключили пакет оружейных контрактов, подразумевавший поставки различных систем ПВО (зенитных ракетных комплексов «Антей-2500» и «Бук-М2Э»), артиллерии, стрелкового оружия и прочего вооружения на сумму около $3,5 млрд. Подписанный тогда пакет контрактов де-факто стал первым реальным примером возобновления ВТС между Каиром и Москвой с 1972 года, когда страну по требованию президента Египта Анвара Садата покинули советские военные советники. Впоследствии был заключен еще ряд знаковых оружейных контрактов: к таким можно причислить соглашение на поставку 46 истребителей МиГ-29М/М2 (на сумму около $2 млрд) и 46 боевых вертолетов Ка-52 (стоимостью свыше $1 млрд), оба сейчас находятся в стадии реализации.

Отметим, что на фоне столь масштабных закупок в России Египет не стал отказываться от предложений других стран. Так, в феврале 2015 года египетские военные закупили во Франции 24 истребителя Rafale, фрегат типа FREMM и оперативно-тактические крылатые ракеты Scalp-EG на сумму примерно €5 млрд. Позднее, правда, сообщалось о блокировке США продажи Египту данных ракет: La Tribune отмечала, что в Scalp-EG установлены компоненты американского производства, экспорт которых требует выдачи разрешительной лицензии (согласно американскому ограничительному режиму International Traffic in Arms Regulations). Без нее поставка ракет другой стране невозможна. Зато в октябре 2015 года с согласия России египетские военные приобрели у Франции два вертолетоносца типа Mistral, предназначавшиеся для ВМФ РФ, но так и не переданные ему по политическим мотивам (тогдашний президент Франсуа Олланд напрямую увязывал поставку со стабилизацией обстановки на юго-востоке Украины). В июне 2016 года оба корабля — «Гамаль Абдель Насер» и «Анвар Садат» — вошли в состав ВМС Египта. Отметим, что в 2017 году Россия также стала победителем египетского тендера на поставку вертолетов Ка-
52К корабельного базирования: после подписания твердого контракта ВМС Египта планируют разместить на двух Mistral несколько вертолетных эскадрилий (в совокупности, это порядка 32 вертолетов Ка-52К).

Примерно тогда же появились первые сообщения относительно готовности Египта приобрести Су-35: местные СМИ (например, газета El Watan) сообщали о том, что Египет купит у России 12 таких машин, поскольку они «превосходят по своим техническим характеристикам и боевым возможностям любые из существующих в настоящее время в мире истребителей», в том числе американские F-35 и F-22. Примерно с того времени стороны с различной степенью интенсивности вели переговоры по теме Су-35, но реальная подвижка произошла уже после задействования данных истребителей во время операции России в Сирии, говорит один из военных собеседников “Ъ”: Египту были интересны истребители, способные в перспективе не только заменить физически устаревающие советские МиГ-21 и их китайские производные J-7 (под эту задачу как раз и приобретались МиГ-29М/М2), но и повысить боеготовность основного парка своих ВВС, состоящих из американских F-16 и французских Mirage 2000. Египет относится к тем странам, которые стремятся к закупке разнотипных систем вооружения, отмечает эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константин Макиенко: «Единственное, что в какой-то степени сдерживает их колоссальные запросы, это ограничение по ресурсам».

Напомним, что до последнего времени было известно о двух твердых контрактах на Су-35: в ноябре 2015 года было подписано соглашение с КНР на поставку 24 истребителей Су-35 (контракт на сумму свыше $2 млрд был выполнен в конце 2018 года, когда заказчику были доставлены последние четыре машины), а в 2018 году 11 Су-35 законтрактовала Индонезия (контракт оценивается в $1,1 млрд, из которых примерно половина приходится на встречные поставки невоенной продукции). При этом к Китаю за эту сделку впервые были применены так называемые вторичные санкции в рамках CAATSA («О противодействии противникам Америки посредством санкций»). Так, в сентябре 2018 года за запрещенное сотрудничество с Россией ограничительные меры были наложены на департамент развития оборудования китайской армии Центрального военного совета и его директора Ли Шанфу. Аналогичными санкциями США угрожали и индонезийским властям, однако министр обороны страны Риамизард Риачуду заявил, что Джакарта не намерена отменять сделку по Су-35, несмотря на антироссийские санкции США и возможные ограничительные меры за сотрудничество с Москвой. Поставка первых Су-35 в Индонезию может начаться уже в конце 2019—начале 2020 года.


https://bmpd.livejournal.com
[Ссылка]
bmpd
http://bmpd.livejournal.com

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает индонезийский веб-ресурс SINDOnews.com , ВВС Индонезии начали практическую подготовку к получению истребителей Су-35, заказанных в России в количестве 11 единиц по контракту, заключенному 14 февраля 2018 года. К перевооружению на Су-35 готовится 14-я авиационная эскадрилья (Skadron Udara 14) ВВС Индонезии, дислоцированная на авиабазе Ишваюди (Iswahyudi) близ Мадиуна (Восточная Ява) и до последнего времени оснащенная старыми американскими легкими истребителями Northrop F-5E/F Tiger II - последние были официально сняты с вооружения эскадрильи в октябре 2018 года (эксплуатировались с 1980 года).


18 марта в Ишваюди должно быть начато строительство нового комплекса сооружений 14-й эскадрильи с целью обеспечения базирования и эксплуатации истребителей Су-35. Для 14-й эскадрильи будет сооружен новый административный комплекс, ангары для размещения истребителей Су-35, соответствующие вспомогательные объекты, хранилища, а также новые стоянки и рулежная дорожка. Завершение строительства предполагается в 2020 году.

Со стороны bmpd напомним, что, согласно сделанным вскоре после подписания контракта 2018 года заявлениям начальника центра по связям с общественностью министерства обороны Индонезии Тоток Сугихарто, контракт должен был вступить в действие в августе 2018 года, и первые два истребителя Су-35 должны быть доставлены в Индонезию в августе 2019 года. Следующие шесть единиц должны быть доставлены к февралю 2020 года, и последние три машины должны быть поставлены в июле 2020 года. ВВС Индонезии планировали продемонстрировать первые два полученных истребителя Су-35 на военном параде в честь 74-летия вооруженных сил Индонезии, намеченном на 5 октября 2019 года.

Однако до последнего времени начало реализации контракта затягивалось - главным образом ввиду того, что правительственные ведомства Индонезии не могли согласовать между собой номеклатуру товаров для встречных поставок российской стороне (по условиям контракта, Индонезия покрывает встречными поставками своих товаров 50% из общей стоимости контракта в 1,14 млрд долл), ввиду чего до января 2019 года Индонезия так и не осуществила необходимых авансовых платежей. 23 января министр обороны Индонезии Рямизард Рякуду, выступая на слушаниях в I комиссии (оборона, внешняя политика и информация) Совета народных представителей парламента Индонезии, заявил, что реализация контракта на поставку Индонезии истребителей Су-35, видимо, не сможет быть осуществлена в 2019 году.

14-я эскадрилья ВВС Индонезии была сформирована в Ишваюди в 1962 году и первоначчально была оснащена советскими истребителями МиГ-21ф-13. В 1973 году эскадрилья была перевооружена полученными из наличия ВВС Австралии истребителями F-86 Sabre (CA-27) (редкий пример регресса в матчасти), а в 1980 году - новыми американскими истребителями F-5E/F Tiger II (всего 16 машин). Полеты на F-5E/F Tiger II в 14-й эскадрилье были прекращены в конце 2015 года ввиду истечения их ресурса.

Стоит отметить, что на авиабазе Ишваюди, помимо 14-й эскадрильи, баируются также 3-я эскадрилья ВВС Индонезии, оснащенная американскими истребителями Lockheed Martin F-16, и 15-я эскадрилья, оснащенная южнокорейскими учебно-боевыми самолетами KAI T-50I. Таким образом, когда (и если) 14-я эскадрилья получит Су-35, то будет создан курьезный прецедент совместного их базирования на одном аэродроме с F-16. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3573986.html

----------


## OKA

> Су-30СМ и Як-130 в Малайзии...
> 
> LIMA '19


" Россия на оборонной выставке LIMA-2019 в Малайзии продемонстрирует боевые возможности самолета Як-130 по запросу малайзийских ВВС, сообщил РИА Новости источник в авиационной отрасли.

Ранее директор по международному сотрудничеству "Ростеха" Виктор Кладов сообщил РИА Новости, что Россия впервые покажет на LIMA-2019 натурный образец учебно-боевого самолета Як-130, будет вести переговоры о его продаже этой стране.

    "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация повезет на выставку учебно-боевой самолет Як-130. Он не только примет участие в летной программе выставки, но и покажет малазийцам свои боевые возможности. Один из летчиков-испытателей ОКБ Яковлева будет пилотировать самолет и покажет малазийскому коллеге прямо в воздухе все возможности российского Як-130", — сказал источник. 

По его словам, в летной программе также планируется участие авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи". Об этом сообщает Рамблер..." 

Далее: 

https://news.rambler.ru/weapon/41860...nosti-yak-130/

----------


## Avia M

> По его словам, в летной программе также планируется участие авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи".


Сегодня убыли на маршрут.

----------


## stream

Новосибирск 2019.03.18
https://pp.userapi.com/c845021/v8450...8idJShDnb4.jpg

----------


## OKA

" Австралия закупит четыре самолета радиотехнической разведки и РЭБ

    18 марта 2019 года министры обороны и оборонной промышленности Австралии в совместном заявлении сообщили, что для ВВС Австралии будут приобретены четыре самолета радио- и радиотехнической разведки и радиоэлектронной борьбы на основе "бизнес-джетов" Gulfstream G550. Стоимость программы их приобретения составит 2,46 млрд австралийских долл (1,68 млрд долл США). В ВВС Австралии данные самолеты получат официальное обозначение МС-55А Peregrine.

    В заявлении говорится, что самолеты МС-55А будут базироваться на авиабазе ВВС Австралии Эдинбург близ Аделаиды, вмсесте с базовыми патрульными самолетами Boeing P-8A Poseidon и приобретаемыми Австралией беспилотными летательными аппаратами большой дальности Northrop Grumman MQ-4C Triton и General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper/

    Самолеты МС-55А будут приобретены в США и оснащены преимущественно американским оборудованием. Тем не менее, как говорится в заявлении, доля австралийской промышленности в программе составит 425 млн австралийских долл, включая 257 млн австралийских долл в строительство новых объектов для обеспечения базирования на авиабазе Эдинбург.

    Напомним, что ранее в декабре 2015 года ВВС США выдали американской корпорации L-3 Communications контракт стоимостью 93,632287 млн долл США на переоборудование и поставку правительству Австралии по линии программы иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS), предположительно, двух самолетов радиотехнической разведки на основе больших "бизнес-джетов" Guflfstream G550, с выполнением к 30 ноября 2017 года (стоимость самих "бизнес-джетов", как можно понять, не входила в стоимость контракта). Однако, видимо, этот контракт не был реализован, и в июне 2018 года ВВС США выдали L-3 Communications новый контракт на 83 млн долл США на поставку к августу 2021 года двух самолетов Guflfstream G550 для последующего переоборудования для "специальных задач" для официально неназываемого заказчика по линии FMS. Работы по переоборудованию должны осуществляться на предприятии L-3 Communications в Гринвилле (штат Техас). Видимо, речь идет о реализации первого этапа работ по программе МС-55А Peregrine.

    Сейчас три самолета радио- и радиотехнической разведки Shavit (SEMA) на основе Gulfstream G550 эксплуатируют ВВС Израиля, получившие их в 2005-2006 годах. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3575485.html

Воевать поди собрались,  с Тасманией))

Или с марсианами , за Антарктику ))

----------


## Айдар

22 марта. Компания Airbus Defence and Space объявила о подписании с Пограничной службой Комитета национальной безопасности Республики Казахстан контракта на поставку одного среднего самолета ВТА C-295.
Благодаря новому соглашению, которое также включает подготовку личного состава, поставку запасных частей и наземного вспомогательного оборудования, общий парк C-295, закупленных Казахстаном, увеличится до девяти единиц. Новый C-295 в транспортной конфигурации будет применяться для контроля границ и обеспечения внутренней безопасности.
Как сообщал ЦАМТО, Казахстан стал первым заказчиком самолетов Airbus Defence & Space на территории СНГ. В марте 2012 года Airbus Military заключила с принадлежащей МО Казахстана государственной компанией «Казспецэкспорт» контракт на поставку двух C-295, а также связанного пакета материально-технического обеспечения, запасных частей и наземного оборудования. Одновременно был подписан меморандум о взаимопонимании о возможности закупки 6 дополнительных C-295. В октябре 2013 года Airbus Military заключила с «Казспецэкспорт» первый контракт на поставку двух дополнительных C-295 в рамках меморандума. Впоследствии были подписаны дополнительные контракты, которые увеличили общий заказ до 8 ед.
Первые два самолета были переданы ВВС Казахстана 15 января 2013 года, восьмой – в конце 2017 года.
Самолет С-295 предназначен для перевозки войск и грузов, десантирования парашютным и посадочным способами, медицинской эвакуации. Машина обеспечивает возможность доставки к месту назначения до 9,2 т груза, 71 военнослужащего или 48 десантников, либо 24 раненых на носилках с медицинским персоналом.
Пограничная служба Казахстана стала 31-м оператором C-295. Заказанный самолет стал 13-м по счету, который будет поставлен странам СНГ.

----------


## kross

Странный инцидент произошел на военной базе Сен-Дизье (Верхняя Марна, Франция)​​​. В 13:52 по неустановленной причине сработала катапульта второго пилота. 64-летний штурман при катапультировании получил серьезные травмы после приземления на ВПП и был госпитализирован. Первый пилот получил множественные порезы от осколков стекла, но смог остановить (или посадить, не совсем понятно из заметки) самолет. 

Причины этой неполадки выясняются. Расследованием занимается Жандармерия. 
 Интересный возраст у второго пилота.  Может платный полет, но что то у старичка пошло не так.
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...=AD-1481423552

----------


## Avia M

> Интересный возраст у второго пилота.


Перевод гласит, что гражданский... (в 64 года старичёк? :Confused: )

----------


## OKA

" 25 марта 2019 года на авиабазе Чандигарх  ВВС Индии в присутствии главкома ВВС Индии маршала Бирендера Сингха Дханоа прошла официальная церемония ввода в состав военно-воздушных сил Индии тяжелых военно-транспортных вертолетов CH-47F(I) Chinook.
Первые четыре вертолета были доставлены из США в Индию морским путем 10 февраля 2019 года.
28 сентября 2015 года министерство обороны Индии подписало с правительством США и корпорацией Boeing пакет контрактов общей стоимостью 3 млрд долл на закупку 22 боевых вертолетов AH-64E Apache Guardian и 15 транспортных вертолетов CH-47F(I) Chinook. Опционы к контрактам включают еще 11 вертолетов АН-64Е и семь CH-47F(I). "




    

Все фото и ролики  ̶н̶о̶в̶е̶й̶ш̶е̶й̶ ̶и̶ ̶м̶о̶д̶н̶е̶й̶ш̶е̶й̶,̶ ̶н̶е̶ ̶и̶м̶е̶ю̶щ̶е̶й̶ ̶а̶н̶а̶л̶о̶г̶о̶в̶ ̶в̶ ̶м̶и̶р̶е̶ ̶в̶у̶н̶д̶е̶р̶в̶а̶ф̶л̶и̶ ̶   технике :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1554511.html


"  Как стало известно “Ъ”, Россия заключила контракт на капитально-восстановительный ремонт и частичную модернизацию шести самолетов-топливозаправщиков Ил-78МКИ, поставленных в Индию в начале 2000-х годов. По условиям соглашения, которое оценивается в $80 млн, российские специалисты проведут замену всех двигателей и продлят машинам эксплуатационный ресурс. Параллельно Индии предлагаются новые топливозаправщики типа Ил-78М-90, разработка которых ведется в интересах воздушно-космических сил России (ВКС). "

https://www.kommersant.ru/gallery/3922858

----------


## GThomson

> " 25 марта 2019 года на авиабазе Чандигарх  ВВС Индии в присутствии главкома ВВС Индии маршала Бирендера Сингха Дханоа прошла официальная церемония ввода в состав военно-воздушных сил Индии тяжелых военно-транспортных вертолетов CH-47F(I) Chinook.
> ...


вот как надо технику освящать!
все четыре диаспоры...

----------


## OKA

> вот как надо технику освящать!
> все четыре диаспоры...


Там диаспор и сект поди немало))

А если матчасть будет летать долго, тогда присвоить им звание засл. испытателей, по недавнему примеру ))

С пенсией, льготами и премиями  :Biggrin: 

Но судя по торту всякое может случиться))

----------


## Айдар

Вертолет Министерства обороны потерпел крушение в Кызылординской области, передает Tengrinews.kz со ссылкой на пресс-службу ведомства. "27 марта 2019 года потерпел крушение вертолет Военно-воздушных сил СВО ВС Казахстана. По предварительным данным с места происшествия, имеются жертвы. Количество и состояние потерпевших уточняется. Вертолет следовал в составе звена из четырех боевых вертолетов из города Актау в Шымкент. Перелет проходил в рамках комплексной проверки и учений специальных подразделений "Алтын жебе" в темное время и в сложных метеорологических условиях", - говорится в сообщении. Приказом министра обороны генерал-майора Нурлана Ермекбаева сформирована и направлена к месту крушения специально созданная комиссия Министерства обороны. В настоящее время два вертолета из четырех совершили посадку и находятся в Кызылорде, а один вертолет вернулся к месту крушения. Министерством обороны совместно с Министерством внутренних дел начато расследование причин и обстоятельств авиапроисшествия. По данным Комитета по ЧС МВД, вертолет Ми-8 потерпел крушение в Жалагашском районе Кызылординской области. Вертолет при неизвестных обстоятельствах упал и полностью сгорел.
Подробнее: https://tengrinews.kz/events/voennyi...ibshie-365940/
Любое использование материалов допускается только при наличии гиперссылки на Tengrinews.kz

27 марта 2019 года потерпел крушение вертолет ВВС СВО ВС РК. На борту находилось 13 человек. По предварительным данным с места происшествия имеются жертвы. Состояние потерпевших уточняется. Вертолет следовал в составе звена из 4 боевых вертолетов из города Актау в город Шымкент. Перелет проходил в рамках комплексной проверки и учений специальных подразделений «Алтын жебе» в темное время и в сложных метеорологических условиях. Приказом министра обороны генерал-майора Н. Ермекбаева сформирована и направлена к месту крушения специально созданная комиссия Министерства обороны РК. В настоящее время два вертолета из четырех совершили посадку и находятся в городе Кызылорда, а один вертолет вернулся к месту крушения. Министерством обороны РК совместно с Министерством внутренних дел РК начато расследование причин и обстоятельств произошедшего авиа происшествия.

Материал взят с сайта: Министерства обороны Республики Казахстан
Источник: https://www.mod.gov.kz/rus/press-cen...cid=0&rid=6363

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 25 марта 2019 года cообщило, что 22 марта направило Конгрессу США два уведомления о возможной продаже Марокко по линии американской программы межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) 25 истребителей Lоckheed Martin F-16C/D (F-16V) Block 72 Viper новой постройки и о планируемой модернизации в вариант F-16V имеющихся в составе ВВС Марокко 23 истребителей Lоckheed Martin F-16C/D Block 52+ .

Продажа санкционирована Государственным департаментом США. Предполагаемая стоимость поставки Марокко 25 новых истребителей F-16V Block 72 составит 3,787 млрд долл, а модернизации 23 истребителей F-16C/D Block 52+ - еще 985,2 млн долл. В стоимость войдут поставки оборудования, вооружения, запасных частей, обучение личного состава и техническая поддержка. Генеральным подрядчиком по поставке и модернизации самолетов выступит корпорация Lоckheed Martin.

Самолеты F-16 V Block 72 новой постройки для Марокко буду оснащены двигателями Pratt & Whitney F100-229. И новые, и модернизируемые марокканские истребители должны быть оснащены РЛС бортовыми РЛС Northrop Grumman AN/APG-83 Scalable Agile Beam Radar (SABR) с АФАР (предполагается поставка суммарно 52 комплектов), нашлемными системами целеуказания Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System II, комплексами РЭБ AN/ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems и AN/ALQ-211 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites; системами постановки пассивных помех AN/ALE-47, новой БЦВМ Modular Mission Computers (MMC), аппаратурой передачи данных Link 16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System Joint Tactical Radio Systems (MIDS-JTRS), инерциально-спутниковой навигационной системой LN260 Embedded Global Navigation Systems (EGI)/Inertial Navigation Systems (INS), системой индикации Improved Programmable Display Generators (iPDG) и аппаратурой госопознавания APX-126 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe (AIFF).

Из вооружения в поставку должны войти 40 управляемых ракет класса "воздух - воздух" средней дальности Raytheon AIM-120C-7 AMRAAM, десять  комплектов управляемых авиационных бомб GBU-12 Paveway II, 50 комплектов управляемых бомб GBU-49 Enhanced Paveway II и 60 комплектов управляемых бомб 60) GBU-39/B Small Diameter Bombs (SDB I). Кроме того, в поставку войдут 52 подвесных контейнера целеуказания Lockheed Martin AN/AAQ-33 Sniper и 12 подвесных разведывательных контейнеров DB-110.


Cо стороны bmpd напомним, что Марокко получило 24 истребителя Lоckheed Martin F-16C/D Block 52+ (16 одноместных F-16C и восемь двухместных F-16D) по линии FMS в 2010-2011 годах  по соглашению стоимостью 2,4 млрд долл. Один марокканский F-16C был потерян в мае 2015 года в ходе операций в составе просаудовской коалиции в Йемене.

Следует напомнить, что уведомления DSCA не являются контрактными соглашениями на поставку, а лишь запросами к Конгрессу США относительно получения санкции или возможного запрета на заключение такого соглашения. Само соглашение на поставку может быть в итоге или вовсе не заключено, или заключено в другой конфигурации.

Если соглашения на поставку F-16V Марокко будут заключены, то Марокко, видимо, станет пятым заказчиком данной модификации. Помимо Бахрейна и Словакии, заказавших самолеты F-16V новой постройки (16 и 14 машин, соответственно, с началом поставок в 2022 году), к настоящему времени Тайвань,Греция и Бахрейн заключили также соглашения на модернизацию в вариант F-16 своих наличных истребителей (142 F-16A/B Block 20 ВВС Тайваня, с проведением работ в 2017-2022 годах,  84 F-16C/D Block 52+ и Block 52+ Advanced ВВС Греции, с завершением работ к 2027 году, и 19 F-16C/D Block 40 ВВС Бахрейна). Первый модернизированный до уровня F-16V самолет был передан ВВС Тайваня в ноябре 2018 года.

В настоящее время Тайвань направил также запрос США на приобретение 66 самолетов F-16V новой постройки. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3585072.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщил известный авиационный ресурс Scramble , ВВС Франции получили все 17 построенных для них швейцарской компанией Pilatus Aircraft турбовинтовых учебно-тренировочных самолетов PC-21. Самолеты вошли в состав летной школы l'École de Pilotage de l'Armée de l'Air 00.315 "Général Pierre Jarry" (EPAA00.315), осуществляющей основной этап летной подготовки летного состава боевой авиации ВВС Франции, и базируются на аэродром Коньяк-Шатобернар (Сognac/Châteaubernard) на юге Франции. В составе парка данной школы самолеты РС-21 заменили эксплуатировавшиеся с 1984 года поршневые учебно-тренировочные самолеты Socata TB-30 Epsilon.

  
Все 17 поставленных для ВВС Франции турбовинтовых учебно-тренировочных самолетов Pilatus PC-21. Коньяк-Шатобернар, март 2019 года (с) ВВС Франции


Напомним, что самолеты РС-21 в интересах ВВС Франции будут эксплуатироваться компанией Babcock Mission Critical Services France (BMCSF), являющейся французским отделением британской группы Babcock и заключившей 30 декабря 2016 года с Главным управлением вооружений (Direction générale de l’armement - DGA) министерства вооруженных сил Франции контракт на предоставление на подрядной основе в течениии восьми лет (с опционом еще на три года) услуг по основной подготовке пилотов для ВВС Франции по программе FOMEDEC. Стоимость контракта более 500 млн евро.

Субподрядчиком BMCSF по данному контракту выступает швейцарская авиастроительная компания Pilatus Aircraft, которая поставила BMCSF 17 самолетов Pilatus PC-21 (и два комплексных наземных тренажера), на которых и будет осуществляться основной этап подготовки летного состава для ВВС Франции. После обучения на РС-21 силами BMCSF, летчики будут проходить этап повышенной подготовки на реактивных учебно-боевых самолетах Alpha Jet в учебном центре ВВС Франции на авиабазе ВА120 в Казо в составе эскадрильи EE 3/8 «Côte d'Or» . Ежегодный налет французских РС-21 по условиям контракта должен составлять от 11,5 до 13,5 тысяч летных часов, также предусматривается от 6200 до 8700 часов функционирования наземных тренажеров. Ежегодно должна обеспечиваться подготовка 60 человек нового летного состава - 30 летчиков и 10 штурманов-операторов ВВС, 10 летчиков авиации ВМС и 10 летчиков-инструкторов, а также квалификационная переподготовка и подтверждение классности 50 действующих летчиков.

Обучение на РС-21 в EPAA00.315 должно быть начато летом 2019 года. Самолеты РС-21 несут полную окраску и опознавательные знаки ВВС Франции. Предполагается, что с конца 2022 года все поставленное по данному контракту имущество, включая самолеты РС-21, юридически перейдет в собственность министерства вооруженных сил Франции.

BMCSF сейчас выступает во Франции оператором гражданской вертолетной медицинской службы HEMS, располагая 27 медицинскими вертолетами на 24 площадках по всей Франции.
Первый самолет РС-21, построенный для Франции по данному контракту (бортовой номер "01", серийный номер 293, регистрационный номер 709-FC, временная швейцарская регистрация НВ-HVA), совершил первый полет на предприятии компании Pilatus Aircraft в Буоксе близ Штанса 10 июля 2017 года. К маю 2018 года там были изготовлены все 17 самолетов РС-21 по данному контракту, первые два самолета прибыли во Францию на на аэродром Коньяк-Шатобернар 30 августа 2018 года."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3587765.html


" На портале Janes.com опубликована статья Рахула Беди  India concludes price negotiations to acquire 62 C295 transport aircraft , в которой  сообщается о том, что Министерство обороны Индии  завершило переговоры  по стоимости контракта на  приобретение в общей сложности 62 многоцелевых  военно-транспортных самолетов Airbus  C295 производства компании Airbus Military (входит в состав объединения EADS)  для нужд  ВВС Индии (IAF) и Береговой охраны Индии (ICG).
Collapse

28 марта 2019 года  источники  в командовании ВВС Индии  сообщили порталу Jane's  о том, что  комитет по закупкам индийского правительства завершил консультации  с подразделением промышленной группы Tata - Tata Advanced Systems Limited (TASL о согласовании стоимости закупки 62 самолетов по программе МТА (Medium Transport Aircraft). Сумма контракта составит  2,8 млрд евро (3,15 млрд долларов США).
Контракт с Tata Advanced Systems Limited (TASL), как ожидается, будет подписан после парламентских выборов, которые пройдут в Индии 11 апреля 2019 года и будет включать поставку 56 самолетов для ВВС Индии  и 6 для  Береговой  охраны Индии.
Первые 16 самолетов будут поставлены в Индию компанией Airbus Defence and Space в готовом состоянии со сборочной линии в Испании, а оставшиеся будут произведены и собраны на территории Индии компанией Tata Advanced Systems Ltd. (TASL). По словам отраслевых источников  первый собранный в Индии самолет C295 поступит на вооружение ВВС этой страны в течение 60 месяцев после подписания контракта. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1560150.html

----------


## OKA

" Как видно из недавнего репортажа телерадиокомпании Asahi  Япония продолжает  работы  по основным подпрограммам создания перспективного многофункционального истребителя 5-го поколения F-3.
В частности, на  демонстраторе (истребитель Mitsubishi F-2) проводятся испытания  РЛС с АФАР, которая  разработана Mitsubishi Electronics. Утверждается, что эта РЛС сравнима с новейшей американской AN/APG-81 (устанавливается на F-35), может динамически переключаться между диапазонами частот C и Ku и имеет встроенные возможности радиоэлектронной борьбы.
Также впервые продемонстрированы испытания прототипа турбореактивного двухконтурного двигателя с форсажной камерой FX9-1, разработанного корпорацией IHI в рамках программы по созданию силовой установки для перспективного истребителя F-3.
Диаметр вентилятора нового двигателя составляет один метр, а его общая длина — 4,8 метра. Силовая установка способна развивать тягу до 107,9 килоньютона и до 147 килоньютонов в режиме форсажа. Ранее сообщалось, что XF9-1 будет состоять из нескольких каскадов: трех — в зоне вентилятора, шести — в зоне компрессора высокого давления и по одному в зонах турбин высокого и низкого давления. Турбины будут вращаться в противоположных направлениях. Новые материалы позволят довести температуру газов в зоне турбины высокого давления до 2070 кельвинов (около 1800 градусов Цельсия). Для сравнения, сегодня предел этого показателя для реактивных двигателей составляет около 1900 кельвинов. При производстве турбины планируется использовать керамические матричные композиты с кремниево-углеродным волокном. Лопатки статора и ротора турбины планируется сделать из монокристаллического сплава на основе никеля, а диск турбины — из никель-кобальтового сплава. Другие подробности о перспективной силовой установке не раскрываются. "

 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1559184.html

----------


## OKA

" 1 апреля 2019 года наследный принц Саудовской Аравии Мухаммад бин Салман, являющийся заместителем премьер-министра и министром обороны королевства, присутствовал на авиабазе имени короля Абдулазиза в Дахране в Восточной провинции на церемонии выкатки первого собранного в Саудовской Аравии учебно-боевого самолета BAE Systems Hawk Mk 165 AJT.

ВВС Саудовской Аравии заказали в августе 2012 года по контракту стоимостью 800 млн долл корпорации BAE Systems 22 учебно-боевых самолета Hawk Mk 165 AJT, которые были целиком построены на производственной линии BAE Systems в Вартоне (Великобритания) и поставлены в 2016-2018 годах. Вслед за этим Саудовская Аравия в феврале 2016 года заключила с ВАЕ Systems соглашение на поставку еще 22 самолетов Hawk Mk 165 AJT, которые должны уже быть собраны в Саудовской Аравии. Сборка осуществляется на авиаремонтных мощностях саудовских ВВС на авиабазе имени короля Абдулазиза в Дахране, в качестве субподрядчиков привлечены 25 саудовских компаний. Ожидается, что все 22 самолета будут собраны там в течении двух лет.

В ВВС Саудовской Аравии самолеты Hawk Mk 165 AJT заменяют учебно-боевые самолеты Hawk Mk 65/65A предшествующего поколения, полученные в 1980-е годы."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3593196.html

----------


## Red307

Возвращаясь к разговору о санкциях:




> В связи с закупкой Анкарой российских ракетных комплексов С-400 Вашингтон объявил о прекращении поставок оборудования для истребителей F-35 в Турцию. Поставки и связанные с ними мероприятия не возобновятся до тех пор, пока Турция не объявит о "недвусмысленном решении" отказаться от комплекса С-400, заявил в понедельник, 1 апреля, представитель министерства обороны США.
> В Пентагоне отметили, что если Анкара все же осуществит закупку российских систем ПВО, они намерены пересмотреть участие Турции в распределении F-35. Турецкое правительство отвергло критику союзников по Североатлантическому альянсу. Ранее глава МИД страны Мевлют Чавушоглу на совместной пресс-конференции с российским коллегой Сергеем Лавровым заявил, что ЗРК "скоро будут поставлены в Турцию".
> 
> Вашингтон выступает против приобретения Турцией российских систем ПВО. США и НАТО многократно предупреждали турецкую сторону, что С-400 не могут быть интегрированы в систему противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны альянса. Инициаторы запрета на поставки истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-35 Турции опасаются, что если Анкара не откажется от поставок из РФ систем ПВО С-400, то Россия сможет получить доступ к американским самолетам и технологиям в Турции.


https://www.dw.com/ru/%D1%81%D1%88%D...%8E/a-48155476

----------


## kross

Возвращаясь к приснопамятному и незабвенному Индийскому тендеру.
 Интересное сообщение прочел на ВО.
   Индия завершает разработку техзадания тендера на поставку 114 истребителей.
  Я вообще перестаю что либо понимать.  Производители истребителей столько лет  напрасно били морды друг другу?  Если техзадание только на подходе и еще не закончено.  Прочитав статейку, я понял одно, что когда тендер будет все-таки объявлен официально,  у пятого поколения отрастет десятиметровая борода.

Военно-воздушные силы Индии завершает разработку технического задания (ТЗ) для нового масштабного тендера на закупку и производство 114 истребителей. Ожидается, что проект будет передан на рассмотрение Совета по оборонным закупкам (DAC) в июне.

Требования дорабатываются штаб-квартирой ВВС. После окончания работ над документом, в течение двух ближайших месяцев он будет отправлен в Объединенный оборонный штаб (IDS) для включения в бюджетный план

 Однако следующее заседание Совета по оборонным закупкам запланировано только в июне, после того как в стране пройдут выборы, которые, впрочем, вряд ли повлияют на долгосрочные проекты ВВС. 

После того, как список требований по тендеру будет предоставлен, индийские ВВС выпустят подробный запрос предложений для потенциальных участников конкурса.

В апреле прошлого года в Нью-Дели опубликовали коммюнике, в котором сообщалось, что правительство планирует закупить 114 истребителей, из которых 85% необходимо будет построить на местных предприятиях в рамках программы Make in India. 

Закупки будут обрабатываться в соответствии с моделью стратегического партнерства, в соответствии с которой выбранная иностранная компания должна заключить соглашение с индийским частным партнером, в рамках которого организует производство самолетов на местных предприятиях с передачей технологий.

На данный момент о своей заинтересованности на участие в тендере заявили семь международных компаний. Две из них представят на конкурс одномоторные реактивные самолеты, а другие - двухмоторные истребители.

Среди машин, представленных на конкурс, точно будут Rafale Dassault, F/A-18 Boeing и Saab Gripen. Также предполагается участие Lockheed Martin с истребителем F-16V Block 70/72, для Индии переименованного в F-21. Консорциум Eurofighter представит «Тайфун».

Российские авиакорпорации готовятся предложить МиГ-35 и Су-35. 

Общая сумма сделки может составить 20 миллиардов долларов. Прямая закупка составит 18 истребителей, остальные 96 будут собраны "на месте".

----------


## OKA

> .. Производители истребителей столько лет  напрасно били морды друг другу? .."


Почти))

У индусов так издавна повелось))  Вероятнее всего прикупят "Рафалей" (не зря "Де Голля" на всех парах после ремонта на учения с ними гонят) готовых, и локализуют производство F-16 ( F-21 ) .

Правда там всё меняется , как погода в горах)) Видимо разные кланы "взаимодействуют" в борьбе за бюджеты))

Опять же выборы там...

----------


## Red307

> Интересное сообщение прочел на ВО.


Главное, сообщения б не от первого апреля сообщение.

----------


## kross

> Главное, сообщения б не от первого апреля сообщение.


Если бы там было написано, что наши выиграли тендер, обставив всех,  то я бы вспомнил про первое Апреля.  А так все "нормально",  в лучших традициях Индийских танцев.

----------


## Red307

Скоро их "тендеры" будут просто игнорировать.))

----------


## OKA

> .. А так все "нормально",  в лучших традициях Индийских танцев.


LM India & TATA полны оптимизма :

 

https://twitter.com/LMIndiaNews

С индийского форума про Ганди, "Рафали" и выборы :

" ХОСАПЕТЕ: президент Конгресса Рахул Ганди сегодня усилил свою атаку на правительство NDA по сделке с истребителем Rafale, утверждая, что это была" самая большая проблема " коррупции в стране сейчас.

Начав свою партийную кампанию в Хосапете в районе Баллари в Карнатаке, Ганди утверждал, что Моди "лично" изменил контракт во время своего визита во Францию, чтобы отдать его "другу", и сказал, что премьер-министр не ответил на три вопроса, заданные им по сделке.

"Сегодня самолеты Rafale-это самая большая проблема коррупции в стране.

Я хочу рассказать вам несколько вещей об этом", - сказал он, открывая" Джанаширвад Ятра " правящего Конгресса в штате.
Сказал Ганди, "Modiji уехал в Париж во Франции. Во Франции Modiji лично изменили договор."

Он сказал, что ранее контракт Rafale был передан оборонному государственному сектору, занимающемуся Бенгалуру на базе Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL), которая делает самолеты для индийских ВВС в течение 70 лет.

"Если Бангалор сегодня стоит на ногах, одна из причин этого-Хэл. Modiji забрали договор Рафаль из Бангалора и Хэл и отдал его своему другу", - сказал он.

-Мы задали Моди - Модиджи три вопроса: на каком основании вы отдали контракт своему другу, забрав его у Хэла, по какой причине? Почему вы забрали будущее его молодежи из Бангалора? Почему ты сделал это, чтобы принести пользу своему другу?

- Второй вопрос: цена самолета увеличилась или уменьшилась в Вашем новом контракте?

- Третий вопрос: когда вы приняли это решение в Париже и когда министр обороны Индии покупал рыбу в Гоа, вы получили разрешение Комитета по безопасности Кабинета? Да или нет."

Ганди сказал, что Моди говорил в течение часа в парламенте о предложении поблагодарить Президента за его выступление, но не сказал ни слова о Рафале.

В своей речи глава Конгресса обвинил центральное правительство, возглавляемое БДП, в невыполнении обещаний по проведению опросов о создании рабочих мест.

"Modiji говорит о коррупции. Мировой рекорд по коррупции был побит правительством его партии в Карнатаке", - заявил он, ссылаясь на правление б с Йеддюраппа в государстве.

BJP, которая изо всех сил пытается свергнуть правление Конгресса в штате, проецирует Yeddyurappa, который ушел с поста главного министра по обвинению в взяточничестве, в качестве своего главного кандидата на пост министра.
В четырехдневном туре Ганди будет охватывать районы Баллари, Коппал, Райчур, Калабураги и Бидар в Северной Карнатаке, выступая на общественных митингах, проводя дорожные шоу и взаимодействуя с фермерами и другими. "

Яндекс-перевод.

Rafale deal signed | Page 517 | Indian Defence Forum


Оттуда же :

" AF нужно много самолета:

В настоящее время они управляют 32 эскадрильями и нуждаются в 42.
Они будут выведены в отставку на короткий срок 11 эскадрилий МиГ 21; 23; 27
Они купили только 36 Rafale

Поэтому они спешат, но скоро выборы, которые блокируют весь процесс. Они попытались запустить тендер на одномоторный MMRCA (чтобы быть дешевле, чем Rafale), но он потерпел неудачу, и теперь они попытаются провести тендер MMRCA с одним двигателем и двойным двигателем. Похоже, что Рафаль-фаворит.
В то же время в выдали RFI для 57 самолетов, способных взлететь со СТОБАРА и КАТОБАРА конкуренция между F18-SH и Rafale-M. Rafale снова кажется мне фаворитом."

Rafale deal signed | Page 517 | Indian Defence Forum

----------


## kross

Наверное скорее всего фавором будет "СуперШершень".  Здесь техническая сторона дела переплетается  с военно-политической.  У Американцев огромный опыт строительства и эксплуатации авианосцев, с "СуперШершнем" будет хорошая штука. Но самое главное, это дружба против Китая, Французы на эту роль никак не тянут.  Но они таки намекают, что Российские самолеты они порциями будут брать.  Так как все это перспектива, а истребители нужны уже  вчера.

----------


## OKA

" ...В случае, если США заблокируют передачу истребителей F-35 в Турцию, программа JSF лишится одного из участников, а корпорация Lockheed Martin — заказа на сотню самолётов. Кроме того, Турция пригрозила ограничить доступ союзников к военной базе Инджирлик, которая используется Содинёнными Штатами и другими странами для ударов по территории Сирии.

В марте 2011 года Турция подписала предварительное соглашение о приобретении 100 истребителей F-35A, а в январе 2012 года заключила контракт на первые два самолёта. Общая стоимость 100 истребителей F-35A для турецких ВВС оценивается в $25 млрд..."

https://warspot.ru/14442-f-35-zhyolt...a-dlya-turtsii

----------


## OKA

" Самолет Saab-340 шведских Королевских ВВС в среду провел многочасовой наблюдательный полет над Ленинградской областью в рамках реализации Договора по открытому небу, следует из мониторинговых данных западных авиадиспетчерских служб.
       По их сведениям, шведский военный самолет во время полета, продолжавшегося более четырех часов, совершил полет над западными районами Ленинградской области, граничащими с Эстонией, Санкт-Петербургом и Карельским перешейком, в том числе вблизи российской границы с Финляндией.
       Как сообщила в понедельник газета "Красная звезда, ссылаясь на начальника Национального центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергея Рыжкова, совместная миссия Германии, Италии и Греции в рамках реализации международного договора по открытому небу в период с 1 по 5 апреля выполнит с подмосковного аэродрома Кубинка наблюдательный полет над территорией Российской Федерации по согласованному маршруту на шведском самолете наблюдения Saab-340.
       При этом, по его словам, в рамках договора по открытому небу военные инспекторы РФ с 1 по 5 апреля также осуществят наблюдательный полет на российском самолете наблюдения Ту-214ОН над территорией Испании.
       Как сообщалось, на минувшей неделе российский военный самолет Ту-154М ЛК-1 совершил наблюдательный полет над Соединенными Штатами. В частности, самолет, оснащенный оборудованием для фотосъемки и радиолокационного наблюдения, курсировал над стратегическими американскими военными базами и объектами, расположенными в штатах Калифорния и Невада.
       Также в рамках договора по открытому небу самолет ВВС США Boeing OC-135B в конце февраля и первой половине марта провел серию наблюдательных полетов над Сибирью и Дальним Востоком.
       Эти полеты стали первыми с ноября 2017 года. В феврале пресс-секретарь Пентагона Джейми Дэвис отметил, что длинный перерыв между полетами объясняется напряженностью, которая возникла в американо-российских отношениях.
       Договор по открытому небу был подписан в Хельсинки 24 марта 1992 года представителями 23 государств-членов ОБСЕ. Россия ратифицировала договор в мае 2001 года. Участники договора могут совершать взаимные облеты территорий для контроля военной деятельности.
       В августе 2017 года сообщалось, что самолет Ту-154 Минобороны России совершил наблюдательный полет над Белым домом, Капитолием и Пентагоном в Вашингтоне - над зоной особой секретности США. Эксперты в Москве тогда заявили, что полет российского самолета не нарушил положений договора. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505379&lang=RU

----------


## kross

В Индии рассказали о сроках поставки Российских модернизированных истребителей МиГ-29.
Индийские СМИ со ссылкой на источник в командовании ВВС страны пишут о приобретении российских самолётов МиГ-29. Заинтересованность проявила себя в связи с планами по формированию новых эскадрилий истребительной авиации. 
  Сейчас в ВВС Индии на вооружении – три эскадрильи МиГ-29. Все они размещаются на западе страны. Палубные версии этих самолётов (МиГ-29К/КУБ) эксплуатирует ВМС страны – в качестве авиакрыла авианосца «Викрамадитья».

Издание Hindustan Times пишет, что в феврале группа высокопоставленных чиновников ВВС Индии прилетала в Россию для консультаций по МиГ-29.

Из материала со ссылкой на информированного индийского чиновника:

Планеры готовы, и Россия пообещала поставить 21 истребитель в течение 18 месяцев.



Речь идёт о контракте на 21 модернизированный истребитель МиГ-29. Самолёты оснащаются современной РЛС, авионикой, получают усовершенствованную систему расхода топлива и дозаправки. По последним данным, стоимость каждого такого самолёта составляет около 40 млн долларов. В командовании ВВС Индии отмечают, что с новыми возможностями такая цена является весьма конкурентоспособной и потому – привлекательной.
 Также в Индии отметили, что покупка новой партии МиГ-29 оправдана ещё и в связи с тем, что не нужно строить новые объекты по их техническому обслуживанию. Уже существует завод HAL «Озар» в Нашике (Насике).
https://topwar.ru/156433-v-indii-ras...9-rossiej.html
  Интересная цена, которой Индийцы довольны 40 млн. зелени за единицу.  Там наверное будут все навороты МиГ-29М.  Сколько тогда стоит МиГ-35 с АФАР, либо с щелевкой (щелевка пойдет туда не ЖУК, а та которая демонстрировалась   иностранцам на презентации  истребителя.

    Правда количество эскадрилий МиГ-29  далеко не то.  Одних корабелок четыре эскадрилии,  а еще около четырех эскадрилий не модернизированных, ну и МиГ-29UPG , одна, или две.

----------


## OKA

" Планы Сеула по развертыванию истребителей F-35A могут поставить под угрозу мирные настроения на Корейском полуострове, заявил северокорейский сайт Uriminzokkiri .
       "Принятие на вооружение истребителей-невидимок - это враждебный акт, который обостряет военную напряженность на полуострове, и прямой вызов усилиям по укреплению мира", - следует из статьи, опубликованной на сайте.
       В конце марта Южная Корея получила два американских истребителя F-35A, хотя дата их полного оперативного развертывания еще не определена.
       В общей сложности 10 истребителей F-35A, выпущенных американской оборонной фирмой Lockheed Martin, должны прибыть в Южную Корею к концу этого года.
       В 2014 году Сеул решил приобрести 40 F-35As для развертывания до 2021 года стоимостью 7,4 трлн вон ($6,5 млрд)."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505645&lang=RU

Корейцы договорятся меж собой))

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны Италии отказалось от приобретения восьми беспилотных летательных аппаратов P.1HH Hammerhead, разработанных итальянской компанией Piaggio Aerospace на базе пассажирских самолетов P.180 Avanti. Как пишет Il Post, поводом для отказа от аппаратов стали их неудовлетворительные технические характеристики. Кроме того, Piaggio Aerospace с ноября 2018 года находится под внешним управлением в связи с процедурой банкротства.

 



P180 Avanti EVO

Разработка P.1HH велась с начала 2010-х годов. Первый образец беспилотника совершил первый полет в 2013 году. Hammerhead способен выполнять полеты на высоте до 13,7 тысячи метров на протяжении 16 часов. Итальянский беспилотник, оснащенный двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями PT6A-66, способен развивать скорость до 737 километров в час. Аппарат предназначен для разведки над любым типом местности, рекогносцировки, наблюдения, радиоэлектронной разведки, ретрансляции сигналов и радиоэлектронной борьбы и подавления.

В рамках программы разработки P.1HH были созданы два аппарата, один из которых упал в море в 2016 году во время летных испытаний. До начала банкротства Piaggio Aerospace планировала разработать усовершенствованную версию беспилотника Hammerhead — P.2HH. Изначально министерство обороны Италии планировало купить три комплекса с беспилотниками P.1HH: три станции управления и шесть аппаратов. Затем заказ было решено увеличить до восьми аппаратов, чтобы оказать Piaggio Aerospace финансовую поддержку.

Помимо итальянских военных новые аппараты планировало приобрести министерство обороны ОАЭ. Арабские военные рассчитывали получить восемь комплексов с аппаратами Hammerhead, но позднее также отказались от приобретения беспилотников. Арабская компания Mubadala Development, которой принадлежали 50 процентов акций Piaggio Aerospace, продала свою долю в компании. Таким образом проект P.1HH, который разработчики называли крупнейшим европейским беспилотником, можно считать закрытым.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/08/hammerhead

----------


## Polikarpoff

"Истребитель F-35А сил самообороны Японии исчез с экранов радаров над Тихим океаном, об этом сообщает телеканал NHK."
https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...medium=desktop
Второй пошел.

----------


## OKA

" Тайвань готовится закупить крупнейшую с 1992 года партию американских самолетов F-16, подтвердил министр обороны частично признанного государства. Баланс сил между Тайбэем и Пекином эта сделка не изменит, но в совокупности с другими шагами Вашингтона призвана оказать на Пекин давление на финальной стадии переговоров по окончании торговой войны. Помимо этого представительство США на Тайване переезжает в новое здание, а конгрессмены выдвинули законодательную инициативу, цель которой увеличить помощь острову. Все это может оказаться частью долгосрочной политики, а может — тактическим ходом, призванным сделать Пекин более сговорчивым.

В выходные Минобороны Тайваня опровергло слухи о том, что сделка о закупке 66 самолетов F-16 у США якобы находится под угрозой из-за прогресса в торговых переговорах между Пекином и Вашингтоном. На своем официальном сайте ведомство сообщило, что направило в США документы для заключения контракта и они без задержек проходят соответствующие инстанции. О том, что после долгих колебаний администрация Дональда Трампа все же согласилась на сделку, в начале апреля со ссылкой на источники в Белом доме написало агентство Bloomberg.

Напомним, власти Китая считают Тайвань своей отколовшейся провинцией и отказывают ему в государственности, а также требуют этого от всех стран, желающих установить дипотношения с Пекином. В этом году исполняется 40 лет, как США отозвали свое признание Тайваня суверенным государством, согласившись на условия КНР, но при этом приняв отдельный «Закон об отношениях с Тайванем». Согласно ему, Вашингтон оставляет за собой право продавать властям де-факто независимого острова вооружение, «необходимое ему для самообороны». Каждая такая продажа вызывает гневную реакцию Пекина, и потому десятилетиями продажи оружия были достаточно скромными. Ситуация изменилась с приходом к власти в США Дональда Трампа, на доктринальном уровне признавшего Пекин главным противником Вашингтона.
Как США вооружают Тайвань и раздражают Китай

Закупка 66 самолетов за $13 млрд, если она осуществится, будет крупнейшей сделкой США и Тайваня с 1992 года, когда администрация Джорджа Буша-старшего решила «наказать» материк за подавление протестов на площади Тяньаньмэнь в 1989 году и продала острову 120 F-16. С тех пор крупных поставок самолетов туда не осуществлялось, хотя Вашингтон периодически продавал Тайваню запчасти, чтобы уже имеющиеся F-16 оставались в рабочем состоянии.

«Продажа машин — сильный шок для Пекина, но скорее политического, нежели военного свойства»,— заметил в беседе с гонконгским изданием SCMP исследователь Школы международных исследований Сингапура У Шансу. Действительно, КНР располагает более чем 3,1 тыс. боевых самолетов. При этом на конвейер уже поступил новейший самолет пятого поколения J-20, сопоставимый по характеристикам с американскими F-22 и F-35 и серьезно превосходящий F-15, который с 1960-х годов стоит на вооружении у союзников США.

В свете этого сделка с Тайванем выглядит скорее как инструмент давления США на Китай в период продолжающихся между ними торговых переговоров, задача которых положить конец начатой Дональдом Трампом в прошлом году торговой войне. Президент США, напомним, требует, в частности, чтобы КНР увеличила закупки американских товаров, перестала воровать американскую интеллектуальную собственность, прекратила субсидирование промышленности. Последний раунд переговоров завершился 6 апреля и, как заявил Белый дом, продолжится на этой неделе по видеосвязи.
К чему ведет противостояние США и Китая

В последнее время демонстративная поддержка Вашингтоном Тайваня заметно активизировалась. 6 мая в Тайбэе должно открыться новое большое здание Американского института на Тайване, де-факто американского посольства, число сотрудников которого достигнет 500 человек. Формально это негосударственная некоммерческая организация, в компетенцию которой входят социальные, культурные и торговые вопросы, но по факту на здании установлен американский флаг, а внутри с 2005 года помимо прочих сотрудников присутствуют американские военные (об этом стало известно на прошлой неделе из выступления главы института Брента Кристенсена).

Большинство стран, включая Россию, также имеют негосударственные представительства на Тайване, но они, как правило, малы по размеру и тщательно избегают любого сходства с посольствами, чтобы не злить Пекин...."

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3938155?from=four_mir

----------


## Red307

> "Истребитель F-35А сил самообороны Японии исчез с экранов радаров над Тихим океаном, об этом сообщает телеканал NHK."
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...medium=desktop
> Второй пошел.


Он же стелс, поэтому и "исчез с экранов радаров".

----------


## kross

> Он же стелс, поэтому и "исчез с экранов радаров".


Над Тихим океаном, это очень плохо для летчика.  Звучит как приговор.

----------


## OKA

"  Начало испытаний южнокорейского военного вертолета LAH

5 апреля 2019 года на предприятии южнокорейской авиастроительной корпорации Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) в Сачхоне состоялся первый этап наземных испытаний по запуску двигателей первого опытного образца перспективного южнокорейского военного вертолета LAH (Light Armed Helicopter).

Вертолет создается KAI в партнерстве с европейским объединением Airbus Helicopters на основе известного среднего вертолета Airbus Helicopters Н155 (бывший ЕС155, развитие вертолета Aerospatiale AS 365 Dauphin II). Соглашение о совместной разработке вертолета было подписано KAI и Airbus Helicopters 16 марта 2015 года. Общая стоимость программы НИОКР по LCH/LAH оценивается в 1,6 трлн вон (1,444 млрд долл), из которых, помимо вышеуказанного финансирования в 1 трлн вон со стороны южнокорейских правительственных агентств, еще 400 млрд вон должен инвестировать Airbus Helicopters, а 200 млрд вон - сама KAI.

По нынешним планам гражданский вертолет LCH должен быть сертифицирован и начат поставками в 2021 году, а военный LAH - в 2023 году, хотя неясно, будут ли эти сроки выдержаны. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1574350.html

" Не выходит каменный цветок... "  :Biggrin: 

https://www.anekdot.ru/id/-450900006/

----------


## Avia M

> Он же стелс


Говорят, для "стелсости" необходимо перед каждым полётом красить спецсоставом... Японцы экономят.

P.S. Нашли обломки...

----------


## Nazar

Это что такое? 
https://topwar.ru/156646-taliby-zaja...ganistane.html

----------


## Антон

> Это что такое? 
> https://topwar.ru/156646-taliby-zaja...ganistane.html


У талибов знатный урожай мака выдался)

----------


## Nazar

> У талибов знатный урожай мака выдался)


Могли с чем-нибудь перепутать..

----------


## Nazar

Вот как-то так.. Не кажется благородным донам, что китайцы либо от щитка отказались, либо ( что более вероятно ) отретушировали фото..

----------


## Avia M

Командование ВВС США приняло решение временно прекратить боевое применение стратегических бомбардировщиков B-1 Lancer по причине чрезмерной изношенности и участившимся авариям. Об этом сообщает "РГ" со ссылкой на Military.com.

https://topwar.ru/157059-v-ssha-prio...-1-lancer.html

Нельзя америке прекращать!

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны Японии заявило, что в течение полутора лет эксплуатации "флота" из 13 F-35A было зафиксировано 7 отказов, повлекших вынужденные посадки. Причинами были проблемы в работе топливной, гидравлической и других системах (именно из-за проблем с топливной системой в США были потеряны по крайней мере два F-35). Разбившийся 9 апреля F-35A (на снимке) оказался при этом "рекордсменом" - у него было две вынужденные посадки из проблем с различными системами, которые "Локхид" вынуждена была частично заменить. Третий отказ самолет не пережил... Сейчас собирается американо-японская комиссия по выработки возможных решений по дальнейшей эксплуатации F-35. Сингапур, кстати, сразу заявил, что купит F-35 (планировали аж 4 шт.), если будут доказательства его надежности. Есть большое подозрения, что быстро растущие темпы производства F-35 на "Локхиде" идут в ущерб качеству, причем, судя по "агрегатному ремонту" - у "комплектаторов" тоже. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/437859.html


"Объявлено о возобновлении летных испытаний по программе индийского «Промежуточного учебного реактивного самолета» (IJT). Самолет HJT-36 "Ситара" выполнил успешный полет – важный шаг в возобновлении программы, которая была приостановлена в 2016 г. после отрицательных результатов испытания на штопор. После продувок в аэродинамической трубе и модернизации четвертого опытного самолета полеты возобновлены:


HJT-36b

Нам программа интересна тем, что в ее рамках финансируется создание двигателя АЛ-55 (который также рассматривается для ремоторизации нашего Як-130). Если «Ситара» «взлетит», то потянет за собой АЛ-55...

Интересно сравнить самолет до и после модернизации.

До модернизации:


HJT-36a

После модернизации LSP4:


HJT-36
Заметно изменена хвостовая часть, доработан носовой конус («аэродинамика начинается с кончика ПВД!») и установлены ... аэродинамические гребни на крыле. Совсем как на МиГ-15 :-) Только крыло - прямое. Что-то такого не припомню. Видать решили, что возиться с предкрылками сложнее..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/438243.html

Что-то от Кирана-2 присутствует))  С дизайном какие-то нелады там наблюдаются.

Лучше б Як-130 понакупили и локализовали пр-во. Ну или итальянца аналогичного))

----------


## Avia M

> Это называется ныне модным словом аутсортинг.


Странная мода. Может аутсорсинг?

----------


## OKA

" 26 апреля 2019 года министр национальной обороны Польши Мариуш Блащак в присутствии премьер-министра Польши Матеуша Моравецкого подписал на польском предприятии PZL-Świdnik в Свиднике контракт на поставку для авиации ВМС Польши четырех тяжелых вертолетов Leonardo Helicopters AW101 Merlin для использования в качестве противолодочных и поисково-спасательных. Принадлежащий компании Leonardo завод PZL-Świdnik выступит формальным поставщиком вертолетов, которые фактически будут изготовлены на итальянской производственнйо линии Leonardo Helicopters.

Стоимость контракта составляет 1,65 млрд польских злотых (около 430 млн долл), поставка всех четырех вертолетов должна быть произведена к концу 2022 года. Вертолеты будут поставлены в противолодочном варианте, но с дополнительными модулями, позволяющими использовать их в качестве поисково-спасательных.

Напомним, что ранее 8 апреля министерство национальной обороны Польши подписало непосредственно с Leonardo пакет оффсетных соглашений стоимостью 395,882751 млн злотых (около 104 млн долл) в рамках подготовки к заключению контракта на закупку для авиации ВМС Польши четырех AW101. Основным из оффсетных соглашений является планируемое создание совместного с Leonardo лицензированного центра по обслуживанию и ремонту вертолетов AW101 на базе польского авиаремонтного завода Wojskowe Zakłady Lotnicze Nr 1 S.A. (WZL-1) в Лодзи. Также Lеonardo обязалась обеспечить техническую поддержку эксплуатации приобретаемых вертолетов в течении 10 лет через свое польское предприятие PZL-Świdnik, там же будет организовано и обучение польского личного состава.

ВМС Польши планировали приобретение восьми перспективных противолодочных и поисково-спасательных вертолетов берегового базирования для замены 10 находящихся сейчас в эксплуатации в морской авиации старых советских вертолетов Ми-14 (восьми Ми-14ПЛМК и двух поисково-спасательных Ми-14ПЛ/R, переоборудованных из Ми-14ПЛ). Однако в 2018 году министерство национальной обороны Польши по финансовым соображениям сократило число планируемых к приобретению морских вертолетов до четырех, отложив закупку еще четырех на неопределенное будущее.

В феврале 2017 года польское военное ведомство начало переговоры о закупке на конкурсной основе восьми (первоначально) морских вертолетов с тремя компаниями: польским заводом PZL Mielec, представлявшм американскую Sikorsky Aircraft (в составе Lockheed Martin; предлагался вертолет MН-60R), польским заводом WSK PZL-Swidnik, представлявшим итальянскую Leonardo (AW101), и европейской компанией Airbus Helicopters (H225M Caracal). В марте 2017 года свои заявки подали только WSK PZL-Swidnik/Leonardo и Airbus Helicopters. Однако в июне 2018 года министерство национальной обороны Польши приняло решение о сокращении закупаемых морских вертолетов до четырех и о пересмотре ряда технических требований к ним, после чего в декабре 2018 года Airbus Helicopters отказалась от участия в тендере, и вертолет Leonardo Helicopters AW101 Merlin остался практически безальтернативным кандидатом. "




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znmmWL8A3_k

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3626179.html


" Как сообщил журнал "Flight International", итальянская компания Leonardo (дивизион Leonardo Helicopters - бывшая AgustaWestland), видимо, заключила неоглашаемый контракт поставку Египту 20 военных многоцелевых вертолетов AW149. Параметры контракта неизвестны, сама Leonardo отказалась от комментариев.

Информацию о египетском контракте на AW!49 подтверждает и французская газета "La Tribune". По ее информации контракт был заключен для ВМС Египта и включает заказ на 20 вертолетов и опцион еще на 10.

Сообщается, что выбор AW149 был сделан Египтом по результатам неформального тендера, в котором также принимал участие вертолет NH Industries NH90 (NFH), выставлявшийся французским отделением Airbus Helicopters.

Египет таким образом стал первым значительным заказчиком вертолета AW149. Впервые представленный AgustaWestland в 2006 году, вертолет 9-тонного класса взлетного веса AW149 позиционируется как специально созданная военная многоцелевая машина, призванная составитть конкуренцию американским массовым вертолетам серии Sikorsky UH-60. Фактическим гражданским аналогом AW149 является вертолет AW189. Несмотря на обширные испытания и активные демонстрации четырех построенных с 2009 по 2016 годы прототипов AW149 и участие в ряде международных тендеров, до сих пор единственным заказом на серийные AW149 была поставка в 2017-2018 годах пяти машин армейской авиации Таиланда по контракту стоимостью 92,8 млн долл, а также одной машины для полиции Таиланда. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3625803.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщил Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, «развитие сотрудничества между Россией и Киргизией является важным фактором сохранения стабильности в регионе». Об этом заявил 29 апреля 2019 года Министр обороны Российской Федерации генерал армии Сергей Шойгу во время пребывания на российской авиабазе Кант.

«Киргизия всегда может рассчитывать на поддержку России в обеспечении своей безопасности», – подчеркнул он в ходе церемонии передачи республике двух многоцелевых вертолетов среднего класса Ми-8МТ и девяти бронированных разведывательно-дозорных машин БРДМ-2М.

Сергей Шойгу отметил, что переданная Киргизии техника проверена, надежна и способна выполнять широкий круг задач.

«В условиях горной местности и труднодоступности многих населенных пунктов вертолеты расширят возможности по выполнению транспортных и поисково-спасательных задач», – пояснил Министр обороны России, добавив, что бронированные разведывательно-дозорные машины «повысят боеспособность и мобильность подразделений сухопутных войск».

Сергей Шойгу назвал примечательным факт, что передача техники проходит на российской авиационной базе Кант.

«В последнее время для ее нормальной жизнедеятельности киргизской стороной много сделано. Мы благодарны вам за это», –– сказал руководитель российского военного ведомства.

База, отметил Сергей Шойгу, является важным компонентом Коллективных сил быстрого развертывания ОДКБ и предназначена для отражения военной агрессии и проведения контртеррористических операций.

«Здесь уже базируется авиазвено киргизской военно-транспортной авиации. Летчики двух стран плечом к плечу успешно выполняют боевые задачи в небе республики. Продолжим реализовывать совместные планы в оборонной сфере и оказывать содействие киргизским коллегам в укреплении национальных вооруженных сил», – заверил Министр обороны России.

Он выразил уверенность, что только вместе российские и киргизские военные смогут эффективно противостоять любым вызовам и угрозам безопасности двух государств. "


Один из двух переданных Министерством обороны России в порядке военной помощи Киргизии вертолетов Ми-8МТ (переданные вертолеты имеют красные бортовые номера "111" и "112"). Кант (Киргизия), 29.04.2019 (с) Табылды Кадырбеков / Sputnik / РИА Новости




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3628574.html


" Как сообщается, министерство обороны Великобритании в выпуске от 24 апреля 2019 года официального бюллетеня оборонных контрактов Military Contracts Bulletin раскрыло данные о заключении в феврале 2019 года контракта стоимостью 13,6 млн фунтов стерлингов с испанской компанией Indra Sistemas, S.A. на приобретение для королевских ВВС Великобритании одной наземной подвижной трехкоординатной радиолокационной станции обнаружения воздушных целей и контроля воздушного пространства Indra LANZA 3D (в версии MRR). Данная РЛС должна быть поставлена к концу декабря 2019 года и будет развернута на британской военно-воздушной базе Акротири на Кипре.



Это первое приобретение РЛС Indra LANZA для ВВС Великобритании. Сейчас британские ВВС для контроля воздушного пространства используют наземные РЛС типов 101 и 102 производства ВАЕ Systems и американские РЛС AN/TPS-77 производства Lockheed Martin. Обычно на Акротири по ротации развертывается одна РЛС типа 101 из состава системы ПВО Великобритании, теперь она будет заменена постоянным радиолокационным постом с РЛС Indra LANZA.

РЛС LANZA стала одним из наиболее успешным продуктов испанской компании Indra Sistemas. Начатая серийным производством в 2000 году, РЛС LANZA производится в двух вариантах - подвижном "средней дальности" MRR и стационарном "большой дальности" LRR. Станция была поставлена вооруженным силам Испании (десять наземных РЛС и две в корабельном варианте - в том числе одна на универсальном десантном корабле L-61 Juan Carlos I) и приобретена минимум 12 странами, еще две РЛС были поставлены структурам НАТО. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3629062.html

----------


## Avia M

ВВС США впервые применили в бою два истребителя F-35A. Это произошло в ходе ударов по сети подземных туннелей в иракском горном районе Хамрин, где террористическая группировка "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) хранила оружие, 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" 10 мая 2019 года на заводе корпорации Boeing в Меза (штат Аризона) состоялась официальная церемония передачи ВВС Индии первого боевого вертолета Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian (временный американский регистрационный номер N4801A) из 22 единиц, заказанных Индией по контрактам 2015 года.



Первый переданный ВВС Индии боевой вертолет Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian (временный американский регистрационный номер N4801A) из 22 единиц, заказанных Индией по контрактам 2015 года. Меза, 10.05.2019 (с) ВВС Индии

28 сентября 2015 года министерство обороны Индии подписало с правительством США и корпорацией Boeing пакет контрактов общей стоимостью 3 млрд долл на закупку 22 боевых вертолетов AH-64E Apache Guardian и 15 транспортных вертолетов CH-47F(I) Chinook (в том числе на приобретение вертолетов АН-64Е предназначено 2,1 млрд долл из этой суммы). Опционы к контрактам включали еще 11 вертолетов АН-64Е и семь CH-47F(I).

Контракты были подписаны по сложной "смешанной" схеме, предусматривающей закупку министерством обороны Индии боевых вертолетов АН-64Е непосредственно у корпорации Boeing по линии "прямых коммерческих продаж" (Direct Commercial Sales - DCS), а вооружения, оборудования, запчастей и имущества к ним - у американского правительства по соглашениям по линии программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS). По линии FMS будет осуществляться также подготовка индийского личного состава. В частности, известно, что в поставку по FMS войдут 12 РЛС AN/APG-76 Longbow, 812 управляемых ракет AGM-114L-3 Longbow Hellfire и 542 ракеты GM-114R-3 Hellfire II, а также 242 ракеты FIM-92H Stinger Block I в варианте "воздух-воздух". Вертолеты CH-47F(I) полностью приобретаются у Boeing по линии DCS.

По условиям контрактов Boeing обязалась 30% стоимости соглашений реинвестировать в Индии в виде оффсетов. В частности, по соглашению Boeing с индийской компанией Tata Advanced Systems Ltd. (TASL, оборонный дивизион группы Tata) было создано совместное предприятие Tata Boeing Aerospace Limited (TBAL), которое должно стать единственным производителем на субподрядной основе фюзеляжей боевых вертолетов семейства Boeing AH-64 Apache, производимых Boeing в США - как для американской армии, так и для иностранных заказчиков, включая Индию. Открытие производства предприятия TBAL состоялось 1 марта 2018 года в Хайдарабаде. Помимо фюзеляжей, на TBAL будут производиться еще ряд конструктивных элементов вертолетов Apache, включая лонжероны крыла.

Первый построенный для Индии вертолет АН-64Е (временный американский регистрационный номер N4801A) совершил первый полет в Меза 16 июля 2018 года.

В настоящее время правительство Индии по той же "смешанной" схеме планирует заключить соглашение с США о поставке еще шести вертолетов АН-64Е в счет реализации опциона, которые, видимо, поступят на вооружение уже не ВВС, а армейской авиации Индии. "

Все фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3639569.html

Ещё :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3638596.html

----------


## stream

https://topwar.ru/157849-v-ssha-nach...25-salmon.html

*В США начаты испытания новейшего БПЛА-заправщика MQ-25 "Salmon"*

Серию наземных испытаний начал американский беспилотный летательный аппарат MQ-25 "Salmon", разработанный компанией Boeing. БПЛА был доставлен в аэропорт Сент-Луиса, который территориально относится к одной из баз ВВС США (база Скотт).

----------


## Pilot

В Калифорнии во время учебного полета F-16 Национальной Гвардии США упал на здание склада в Риверсайде.
Пилот катапультировался. 12 человек получили легкие ранения.
отказ гидросистемы

----------


## OKA

" Уже в этом году Швейцария может объявить тендер на новые истребители для своих ВВС. Вчера, 19 мая, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что швейцарское правительство выделило 6 млрд франков на закупку новых боевых самолётов.

Правительство Швейцарии поручило Минобороны подготовить к сентябрю предложение о закупках, которое затем должно быть одобрено парламентом, а также поддержано на референдуме. При этом, в отличие от тендера 2014 года, который не состоялся из-за результатов референдума, на голосование будет выноситься сумма потенциальных затрат, а не конкретная модель самолёта.

Швейцарии уже предложены истребители Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon, Lockheed Martin F-35A и Saab Gripen E. К июлю швейцарские ВВС проведут их испытания.

По неофициальным данным, ВВС Швейцарии располагают 30 самолётами F/A-18 и 36 F-5 Tiger II. При этом срок службы «Шершней» завершается в 2030 году, а «Тигры» пригодны для полётов только в светлое время суток и при хорошей видимости. "

https://warspot.ru/14744-shveytsariy...istrebitelyami

F/A-18 Super Hornet -логичен, F-35A - для лояльности, Saab Gripen E - по- настоящему "Еврофайтер" ))

----------


## OKA

"  Санкции ЕС не позволили начать капитальный ремонт 14-ти Су-25 болгарских ВВС в Беларуси

Финансовые проблемы возникли при капитальном ремонте Су-25 болгарских ВВС.

В ноябре 2018 года 558-м авиационным ремонтным заводом в Барановичах (Беларусь) был подписан контракт на капитальный ремонт четырнадцати самолетов Су-25 с ВВС Болгарии. Стоимость контракта составила 85,5 млн. долларов США (73,6 млн. евро) без НДС.

В декабре 2018 года министерство обороны Болгарии перевело сумму в размере 45,7 млн. долларов США (41 млн. евро), но эти деньги не дошли до Беларуси. Заместитель министра обороны Болгарии Анатолий Валичков сказал: «Министерство обороны выплатило средства в декабре, но они были возвращены из-за политики банка-корреспондента, который должен был сделать перевод».

В феврале 2019 года Европейский союз продлил эмбарго на этот год на поставки оружия и средств в Беларусь, которые могут быть использованы для внутренних репрессий. Банки довольно щепетильны в вопросах, связанных с санкциями и ограничениями. Согласно болгарскому Министерству обороны, это дело не имеет ничего общего с нарушением санкций и/или ограничений, потому что вооружение экспортируется временно. В настоящее время этот вопрос прорабатывается на уровне министерств иностранных дел.

Уже в течение нескольких месяцев 558-й авиационный ремонтный завод в Барановичах готов приступить к капитальному ремонту болгарских Су-25, но ждет перевода денег. "

Фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3356054.html

Ещё про Су-25 :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3355812.html

----------


## GThomson

> " Уже в этом году Швейцария может объявить тендер на новые истребители для своих ВВС. Вчера, 19 мая, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что швейцарское правительство выделило 6 млрд франков на закупку новых боевых самолётов.
> 
> Правительство Швейцарии поручило Минобороны подготовить к сентябрю предложение о закупках, которое затем должно быть одобрено парламентом, а также поддержано на референдуме. При этом, в отличие от тендера 2014 года, который не состоялся из-за результатов референдума, на голосование будет выноситься сумма потенциальных затрат, а не конкретная модель самолёта.
> 
> Швейцарии уже предложены истребители Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet, Dassault Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon, Lockheed Martin F-35A и Saab Gripen E. К июлю швейцарские ВВС проведут их испытания.
> 
> По неофициальным данным, ВВС Швейцарии располагают 30 самолётами F/A-18 и 36 F-5 Tiger II. При этом срок службы «Шершней» завершается в 2030 году, а «Тигры» пригодны для полётов только в светлое время суток и при хорошей видимости. "
> 
> https://warspot.ru/14744-shveytsariy...istrebitelyami
> ...


дополнительное условие - размещение в скальных укрытиях , построенных для  F-5.

----------


## OKA

> дополнительное условие - размещение в скальных укрытиях , построенных для  F-5.


Ну значит туда и "Тайфун" с "Рафалем" поместятся ))

----------


## Red307

> Ну значит туда и "Тайфун" с "Рафалем" поместятся ))


В той вселенной, где 8 равно 11ти.

----------


## Nazar

А что все молчат что сегодня Чинук американский в Афгане сбили?

----------


## Казанец

> А что все молчат что сегодня Чинук американский в Афгане сбили?


Интересно. А чем?

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно. А чем?


ПЗРК наверное...Чем там еще в Афгане сбивают...
Правда глупые СМИ пишут что это Апач, а американские вообще что он просто жестко сел.
Но на съемке явно Чинук...
Сбит американский AH-64 "Apache", предположительно советской ракетой. Видео

----------


## Казанец

> ПЗРК наверное...Чем там еще в Афгане сбивают...


Разным сбивают. В своё время одним из весьма опасных для наших вертолётчиков средством, помнится, была винтовка Ли-Энфилда. Но это уж когда было-то... Зато за последние 30 лет и из Восточной Европы, и с Ближнего Востока по всему миру расползлось огромное количество Стрел и Игл, а стреляли они пока очень мало (соотносительно количества). Понятно что у них есть какой-то ограниченный срок годности, но что-то пока кроме укропов от них никому как следует не попало ещё.

----------


## OKA

> Разным сбивают. В своё время одним из весьма опасных для наших вертолётчиков средством, помнится, была винтовка Ли-Энфилда. Но это уж когда было-то... Зато за последние 30 лет и из Восточной Европы, и с Ближнего Востока по всему миру расползлось огромное количество Стрел и Игл, а стреляли они пока очень мало (соотносительно количества). Понятно что у них есть какой-то ограниченный срок годности, но что-то пока кроме укропов от них никому как следует не попало ещё.


Видимо "расползание" было слегка контролируемым))

Да и зарядные "груши" наверняка имеют ограниченный  срок годности))

----------


## Nazar

> но что-то пока кроме укропов от них никому как следует не попало ещё.


То-есть ни в Чечне, ни сейчас в Афганистане, ПЗРК ничего не сбивают? С 2001 года около 200 ЛА там потеряно и часть из них уничтожена огнем с земли.

----------


## Казанец

> То-есть ни в Чечне, ни сейчас в Афганистане, ПЗРК ничего не сбивают?


Я ничего подобного не писал. Но как-то редко, невыразительно, не кучно, я бы сказал. Опять-таки *относительно того количества, которое могло к кому угодно опасть* с территорий бывшего ВД и окраин СССР. Когда в 1980-е Стингеры у душманов появились, даже штучные, это сразу почувствовалось. Могу допустить, что американцы как всегда проблему деньгами решили: тупо скупили на утилизацию у бандитов и жуликов в погонах всего мира все бесхозные ПЗРК какие могли, вот и всё.

----------


## Red307

> То-есть ни в Чечне, ни сейчас в Афганистане, ПЗРК ничего не сбивают? С 2001 года около 200 ЛА там потеряно и часть из них уничтожена огнем с земли.



У меня складывается мнение, что русский язык у вас не родной))
Мало того, что порой сами пишете взаимоисключающие вещи, так ещё и не совсем понимаете, что вам пишут другие.

----------


## Nazar

> [
> У меня складывается мнение, что русский язык у вас не родной))
> Мало того, что порой сами пишете взаимоисключающие вещи, так ещё и не совсем понимаете, что вам пишут другие.


А у меня давно сложилось другое мнение, но я не буду его здесь озвучивать, дабы не нарушать Правила Форума.
Я вас забыл спросить что я понимаю и что мне пишут другие. И как-то предупреждал, что есть такое понятие как флуд ...То-есть сообщения, не имеющие отношения к теме обсуждения. 

А теперь, как и в соседней теме...Внимательно прочитайте сказанное..



> то-то пока кроме укропов от них никому как следует не попало ещё.


И прочитайте что написал я. Кому от ПЗРК не попало? Нашим в Чечне и даже в Грузии? Или американцам в Афганистане?

Я понимаю что у вас язык изо рта выпрыгивает и вы пыжитесь что-то сказать, в попытке на чем-то меня поймать. Но не рекомендую это делать где-то кроме курилки. Соответственно свое сложившееся мнение, сверните в трубочку и отправьте в известное вам отверстие, где ему и место. :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> А у меня давно сложилось другое мнение, но я не буду его здесь озвучивать, дабы не нарушать Правила Форума.
> Я вас забыл спросить что я понимаю и что мне пишут другие. И как-то предупреждал, что есть такое понятие как флуд ...То-есть сообщения, не имеющие отношения к теме обсуждения. 
> 
> А теперь, как и в соседней теме...Внимательно прочитайте сказанное..
> 
> И прочитайте что написал я. Кому от ПЗРК не попало? Нашим в Чечне и даже в Грузии? Или американцам в Афганистане?
> 
> Я понимаю что у вас язык изо рта выпрыгивает и вы пыжитесь что-то сказать, в попытке на чем-то меня поймать. Но не рекомендую это делать где-то кроме курилки. Соответственно свое сложившееся мнение, сверните в трубочку и отправьте в известное вам отверстие, где ему и место.


Выражение "как следует не попало" не соответствует выражению "не попало", а несёт смысл "попало, но мало".

О чем далее ваш собеседник вам и разжевал.

Так что умерьте гонор.))
И все ваши "свернтие... и засуньте" уровня ученика средней школы, а не серьезного дяди - модератора солидного форума))

----------


## Nazar

> Выражение "как следует не попало" не соответствует выражению "не попало", а несёт смысл "попало, но мало".


У вас есть сравнение статистик, по количеству потерь от ПЗРК в Чечне, Афганистане и Украине? Если вы такой знающий и начали здесь выступать адвокатом, предоставьте ее. Что в вашем понимании "мало"?



> О чем далее ваш собеседник вам и разжевал.


Мне разжевывать ничего не надо. Надо ясно выражать свои мысли, желательно подкрепляя их какими-нибудь цифрами, а не понятиями " как следует, как-то редко, невыразительно, не кучно ", которые мне ни о чем не говорят.




> Так что умерьте гонор.))


Свои советы, отправьте туда-же, куда и свое мнение. 

И предупреждаю последний раз насчет флуда...А то вы как-то это предупреждение проигнорировали.

----------


## Red307

> У вас есть сравнение статистик, по количеству потерь от ПЗРК в Чечне, Афганистане и Украине? Если вы такой знающий и начали здесь выступать адвокатом, предоставьте ее. Что в вашем понимании "мало"?
> 
> Мне разжевывать ничего не надо. Надо ясно выражать свои мысли, желательно подкрепляя их какими-нибудь цифрами, а не понятиями " как следует, как-то редко, невыразительно, не кучно ", которые мне ни о чем не говорят.
> 
> 
> Свои советы, отправьте туда-же, куда и свое мнение. 
> 
> И предупреждаю последний раз насчет флуда...А то вы как-то это предупреждение проигнорировали.


Опять втягиваете в длинную дискуссию. 
Очевидно, что в 2014м году а течении короткого времени на востоке Украины было потеряно (согласно Вики), 11 самолётов и 7 вертолетов.  Большая часть, судя по всему, сбита ПЗРК. В Чечне, Грузии или Афгане сбивали так много за такой короткий срок из ПЗРК?

----------


## Nazar

> Опять втягиваете в длинную дискуссию.


Я никого, никуда не втягиваю. И уж с кем, а с вами, дискутировать был намерен меньше всего. Пока вы не влезли, с своим "сформировавшимся мнением".



> Очевидно, что в 2014м году а течении короткого времени на востоке Украины было потеряно (согласно Вики), 11 самолётов и 7 вертолетов. Большая часть, судя по всему, сбита ПЗРК. В Чечне, Грузии или Афгане сбивали так много?


 Шесть/семь подтвержденных сбитых ЛА, именно ПЗРК за пять месяцев и три за три дня? Что больше/меньше? То-же самое относится к Чечне, когда например в течении двух дней октября 99го, были сбиты два самолета и вертолет, а общие потери от ПЗРК гораздо больше чем суммарные потери на Украине. С американцами сложнее, они расплывчатые формулировки дают, типа "уничтожен огнем с земли", или " в результате огня с земли, совершил жесткую посадку"...Видимо не очень приятно осознавать, что против них могут действовать и их собственные ПЗРК.

----------


## Red307

> Я никого, никуда не втягиваю. И уж с кем, а с вами, дискутировать был намерен меньше всего. Пока вы не влезли, с своим "сформировавшимся мнением".
> 
>  Шесть/семь подтвержденных сбитых ЛА, именно ПЗРК за пять месяцев и три за три дня? Что больше/меньше? То-же самое относится к Чечне, когда например в течении двух дней октября 99го, были сбиты два самолета и вертолет, а общие потери от ПЗРК гораздо больше чем суммарные потери на Украине. С американцами сложнее, они расплывчатые формулировки дают, типа "уничтожен огнем с земли", или " в результате огня с земли, совершил жесткую посадку"...Видимо не очень приятно осознавать, что против них могут действовать и их собственные ПЗРК.


Эти три, наверное, когда наши своих сбивали.
Или что?

А так получается, в рассматриваемом аспекте, ВВС России - самые сбиваемые. Тут я признаю. Не учел.

----------


## Nazar

> Эти три, наверное, когда наши своих сбивали.
> Или что?


Какая разница? Мы говорим о применении ПЗРК, а не о том куда стреляли полудикие ополченцы, принимавшие все летающее за грузинские самолеты.. Так-же в эти три дня, надо вписать четыре Су-25, которые были повреждены ПЗРК, но не были сбиты..

----------


## Red307

> Какая разница? Мы говорим о применении ПЗРК, а не о том куда стреляли полудикие ополченцы, принимавшие все летающее за грузинские самолеты.. Так-же в эти три дня, надо вписать четыре Су-25, которые были повреждены ПЗРК, но не были сбиты..


Вы опять увели разговор. Вам было сказано "мало", вы восприняли как "ничего". Мало и ничего - разные понятия. 
"Ничего" это значит 0. 
Понятие "мало" растяжимо и у каждого свое. Тут можно обсуждать.

Формулируйте корректно свои предложения и претензий к вам не будет.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы опять увели разговор. Вам было сказано "мало", вы восприняли как "ничего". Мало и ничего - разные понятия. 
> "Ничего" это значит 0. 
> Понятие "мало" растяжимо и у каждого свое. Тут можно обсуждать.
> 
> Формулируйте корректно свои предложения и претензий к вам не будет.


1) Вы понятия не имеете что и как я воспринял? 
2) Растягивайте у себя что угодно, только без меня. И обсуждайте сами с собой что угодно.
3) Ваши претензии ко мне, меня не интересуют. А касаемо ваших советов, вы прекрасно знаете как вам с ними поступать.

----------


## Red307

Что и требовалось доказать))

----------


## Nazar

> Что и требовалось доказать))


Я рад, что вы наконец поняли и доказали самому себе, что диалога с вами, у нас никогда не получится, хотя-бы по причине, моей резкой неприязни к вам, как к человеку.
Надеюсь на этом, мы закончили. :Wink:

----------


## Red307

Приятного вечера..))

----------


## cobra_73

> У вас есть сравнение статистик, по количеству потерь от ПЗРК в Чечне, Афганистане и Украине?


По Афганистану у нас выходило по 6-7 выпущенных ЗУР на потерянный или поврежденный вертолет. Источник если не ошибаюсь Жирохов. С Украиной сложнее. Банально не знаем сколько пусков было.




> Очевидно, что в 2014м году а течении короткого времени на востоке Украины было потеряно (согласно Вики), 11 самолётов и 7 вертолетов.


\

В 14м году укры потеряли 10 вертолетов, из них один уничтожили на земле и один небоевая потеря вблизи границ АТО.

----------


## Nazar

> По Афганистану у нас выходило по 6-7 выпущенных ЗУР на потерянный или поврежденный вертолет. Источник если не ошибаюсь Жирохов. С Украиной сложнее. Банально не знаем сколько пусков было.


Я говорю не о наших потерях. Речь шла о 30 летнем периоде. Имелись в виду потери коалиции.

----------


## cobra_73

> Я говорю не о наших потерях. Речь шла о 30 летнем периоде. Имелись в виду потери коалиции.


Там все плохо. Официоз говорит о 105 потерянных вертолетах, 40 самолетов (И даже стратегический бомбардировщик Б-1) и конвертоплан. Но делать какие либо выводы по Афганской компании, невозможно - банально инфы нет. Коалиция все в основном списывает на не боевые потери...

----------


## Nazar

> Коалиция все в основном списывает на не боевые потери...


Я об этом выше написал.

----------


## Avia M

Япония подтвердила свое намерение приобрести у США 105 многоцелевых боевых самолетов пятого поколения F-35. Об этом заявил в понедельник президент США Дональд Трамп на пресс-конференции по итогам состоявшейся в Токио встречи с премьер-министром Японии Синдзо Абэ, сообщает ТАСС.

----------


## OKA

" Администрация США приняла решение продать Болгарии истребители F-16C/D Block 70/72 и сопутствующее оборудование к ним на общую сумму в $1,673 млрд. Об этом сообщило в понедельник Управление Министерства обороны США по оборонному сотрудничеству и безопасности, которое отвечает за поставки военной техники и оружия за рубеж по межправительственным контрактам.

Разрешение получено на продажу восьми самолетов, а также сопутствующего оборудования и боеприпасов.

С точки зрения американского военного ведомства, выполнение контракта отвечает интересам "внешней политики и национальной безопасности США". "Предлагаемая продажа будет способствовать возможностям Болгарии оборонять свое воздушное пространство, обеспечению региональной безопасности, а также возможностям взаимодействия с Соединенными Штатами и НАТО", - подчеркивается в документе.

"Предлагаемая продажа этого оборудования не приведет к изменению военного баланса в регионе", - утверждают также американские власти.

Разрешение на выполнение нынешних договоренностей, которые в соответствии с национальным законодательством выдает Госдепартамент, получено. Американская администрация официально уведомила Конгресс США о принятом ею решении. У законодательной ветви власти США теперь есть 30 дней на изучение этого военного контракта и его возможное блокирование. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6504062

----------


## OKA

" На веб-сайте Регистра обычных вооружений ООН выложены данные из официального отчета Российской Федерации в Регистр за 2018 год.

Согласно приводимым там сведениям, Россия официально декларировала поставку в 2018 году на экспорт следующих вооружений, подпадающих под учет Регистра ООН. Как обычно, типы вооружения и техники в российском отчете не указываются, поэтому, где возможно, соответствующие примечания сделаны нами...

IV. Боевые самолеты:

Ангола - 6 (Су-30К )

Китай - 10 (Су-35 )

Казахстан - 4 (Су-30СМ )

Лаос - 4 (Як-130 )

Мьянма - 6 (Як-130 )



V. Боевые вертолеты:

Казахстан - 4 (Ми-35М )

Нигерия - 2 (Ми-35М )

Пакистан - 4 (Ми-35М )

Таиланд - 2 (Ми-17В-5 )

Полностью с линками :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3663620.html




" Как сообщили 29 мая 2019 года бразильские СМИ, ВВС Бразилии продали девять из 11 снятых с их вооружения бывших французских истребителей Dassault Mirage 2000В/С французской частной компании Procor. Контракт был подписан представительством ВВС Бразилии в столице США Вашингтоне (Comissão Aeronáutica Brasileira em Washington - CABW), причем продажа была произведена за весьма незначительную сумму 1,8 млн бразильских реалов (452 тыс долл США).

Сообщается, что французская компания Procor намеревается использовать приобретаемые бывшие бразильские истребители Mirage 2000В/С для обозначения противника для боевой подготовки на контрактной основе для ВВС стран Ближнего Востока. Постоянное базирование данного подразделения своего рода аналога американских частей "агрессоров" предполагается в ОАЭ (возможно в виде совместного предприятия Procor с местными компаниями).

ВВС Бразилии приобрели из наличия ВВС Франции десять одноместных истребителей Mirage 2000С и два двухместных Mirage 2000В в 2006 году примерно за 80 млн долл (вместе с авиационным ракетным вооружением и запасными частями). Самолеты закупались в качестве временного решения для обеспечения ПВО столицы страны Бразилиа взамен списанных по ресурсу истребителей Dassault Mirage IIIBR и до поступления на вооружение ВВС Бразилии современных истребителей, которые предполагалось приобрести в рамках бразильской конкурсной программы F-X, а затем и F-X2. Истребители Mirage 2000В/С (бразильские обозначения F-2000C и F-2000B) в ВВС Бразилии состояли на вооружении 1-й группы ПВО (1º Grupo de Defesa Aérea - 1º GDA, Esquadrão Jaguar) на авиабазе Анаполис (штат Гояс). Однако превращение программ  F-X, а затем и F-X2 в долгострой привело к тому, что 20 декабря 2013 года ВВС Бразилии были вынуждены снять с вооружения по истечению ресурса и истребители Mirage 2000B/C, поскольку налет каждого из них превысил к тому времени 10 тысяч часов. В 2016 году 11 истребителей (один Mirage 2000С был потерян в эксплуатации) были окончательно списаны и выставлены на продажу, которая увенчалась успехом только теперь.

Компании Procor были, видимо, проданы восемь Mirage 2000С (бразильские бортовые номера с "4940" по "4947") и один Mirage 2000В (бразильский бортовой номер "4933"), находящиеся на хранении в Анаполисе. Еще по одному самолету Mirage 2000С ("4949") и Mirage 2000В ("4932") находятся на хранении в Бразилиа, и, видимо, будут сохранены в качестве экспонатов.

Спписание истребителей Mirage 2000В/С вызвало кризис в ВВС Бразилии, поскольку поступление на вооружение первых истребителей Saab JAS-39E/F Gripen NG, выбранных в итоге по программе F-X2, ожидается не ранее 2022-3023 годов. Сейчас задачи ПВО в бразильских ВВС возложены на модернизированные истребители Northrop F-5EM/FM Tiger II, однако и их списание по ресурсу ожидается уже в 2020 году.

Продажа списанных бразильских Mirage 2000В/С компании Procor за менее чем полмиллиона долларов вызвало вопросы в ряде публикаций, поскольку, согласно неофициальным источникам в бразильских ВВС, продажа этих самолетов в виде запчастей в страны, продолжающие эксплуатировать Mirage 2000, позволила бы выручить будто бы не менее 10 млн евро."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3662945.html

----------


## Айдар

ВОЕННЫЕ ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ Н-145М ПЛАНИРУЮТ ПРОИЗВОДИТЬ В КАЗАХСТАНЕ

Об этом стало известно в ходе VIII заседания казахстанско-французской комиссии по сотрудничеству в области вооружения. Строительство военных вертолетов будет налажено на базе ТОО «Еврокоптер Казахстан инжиниринг». Отметим, что до настоящего времени военные вертолеты в Казахстане не производились. Кроме того, данное производство будет единственным и в Центральной Азии - в этой связи на базе данного предприятия запланировано проведение сервисного обслуживания вертолетов такого класса, в  том числе находящихся на вооружении других государств региона. 

Основной акцент на заседании был поставлен на увеличении инвестиций и трансферте технологий для производства перспективных видов вооружения и военной техники в интересах Вооруженных Сил РК и третьих стран.
В работе Комиссии под председательством первого вице-министра цифрового развития, оборонной и аэрокосмической промышленности РК Талгата Жанжуменова, приняли участие представители государственных органов и оборонных предприятий Казахстана и более десяти оборонных предприятий Франции, являющиеся мировыми лидерами в области военной промышленности: Nexter, Safran, Thales, Airbus и др. Французскую делегацию возглавил представитель Министерства вооруженных сил Франции, генерал-инженер по вооружению Тома Лерн.

В числе наиболее важных результатов двухдневной работы, также и достигнутые договоренности с компанией Safran о сборке обзорных систем для вертолетов российского и европейского типов, а также организация производства и сервиса авиационной электроники для самолетов СУ-30СМ.

Особое внимание во время переговоров было уделено перспективам сотрудничества в сферах кибербезопасности и цифрового развития. Стороны договорились о продолжении расширения взаимовыгодного сотрудничества в военно-технической сфере и привлечении взаимных инвестиций.

По итогам заседания комиссии был подписан Протокол.

Справочно: ТОО «Еврокоптер Казахстан инжиниринг» - совместное предприятие созданное в апреле 2011 года, по поручению Президента Республики Казахстан. Проект по сборке вертолетов осуществляется на паритетной основе: АО «Национальной компания «Казахстан инжиниринг» и «Airbus Helicopters» и является единственным заводом на территории СНГ, по сборке вертолетов EC145, а также первым обучающим центром с русским языком обучения. Целью совместного предприятия ТОО «Еврокоптер Казахстан инжиниринг»  является удовлетворение потребностей в вертолетной технике в регионе, сборка и техническое обслуживание вертолетов, а также обучение техников и пилотов.

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщило министерство обороны Катара, 5 июня 2019 года в Катар прибыли первые пять из 36 заказанных этой страной во Франции истребителей Dassault Rafale. Пять первых истребителей (три одноместных Rafale EQ и два двухместных Rafale DQ) прибыли на вновь построенную в Катаре авиабазу Тамим (Духан), совершив беспосадочный перелет с французской авиабазы Истр в сопровождении и лидировании нового самолета-заправщика Airbus A330 MRTT Phenix ВВС Франции (регистрационный номер F-UJCG). В состоявшейся также 5 июня церемонии ввода в строй ВВС Катара пяти первых прибывших истребителей Rafalе на авиабазе Тамим принял участие эмир Катара шейх Тамим бин Хамад Аль Тани.


Эмир Катара шейх Тамим бин Хамад Аль Тани на церемонии ввода в строй ВВС Катара пяти первых прибывших истребителей Dassault Rafalе EQ/DQ на авиабазе Тамим, 05.06.2019 (с) министерство обороны Катара

Неофициальные источники сообщают, что в ближайшее время в Катар ожидается прибытие из Истра еще трех одноместных истребителей Rafale EQ. Известно, что два из прибывших в Тамим 5 июня истребителей Rafale EQ имеют катарские бортовые номера QA216 и QA220. В ВВС Катара самолеты Rafale получили официальное название "Аль-Адият" ("Всадник", "Скачущий", по традиционному названию 100-й суры Корана).

До настоящего времени ВВС Катара из боевых самолетов располагали всего 12 истребителями Dassault Mirage 2000-5EDA/DDA и шестью учебно-боевыми самолетами Alpha Jet E.

Напомним, что 4 мая 2015 года Катар подписал контракт на приобретение 24 многофункциональных истребителей Dassault Rafale (18 одноместных Rafale EQ и шести двухместных Rafale DQ), с опционом еще на 12 самолетов, став вторым заказчиком Rafale после Египта. Общая стоимость контракта на 24 Rafale, включая техническую и сервисную поддержку, обучение, и поставки вооружения (ракет «воздух-воздух» средней дальности MICA IR и MICA EM и большой дальности Meteor, крылатых ракет большой дальности SCALP-EG и управляемых бомб GBU и AASM) составила 6,3 млрд евро.

7 декабря 2017 года было подписано соглашение о переводе в твердый контракт опциона на поставку ВВС Катара 12 истребителей Dassault Rafale в дополнение к 24 самолетам Rafale, заказанным Катаром в 2015 году. Таким образом, всего Катар должен получить 36 истребителей Rafale EQ/DQ. Стоимость и другие параметры второго контракта не объявлялись.

Cамолеты Rafale EQ/DQ для Катара отличаются применением ряда усовершенствований и новых систем, в том числе нефранцузского производства, в частности установкой израильской нашлемной системы целеуказания Elbit Systems Targo II и американских подвесных прицельно-навигационных контейнеров Lockheed Martin Sniper XR.

6 февраля 2019 года на головном предприятии компании Dassault Aviation в Мериньяке близ Бордо состоялась официальная церемония передачи ВВС Катара первого из 36 заказанных истребителей Dassault Rafale - двухместного истребителя Rafale DQ с катарским бортовым номером QA202 (серийный номер DQ2). Фактически, однако, 6 февраля Катару был передан, не первый, а второй построенный для него двухместный истребитель Rafale DQ, совершивший первый полет в 2017 году. Первый изготовленный для Катара Rafale DQ с катарским бортовым номером QA201 (серийный номер DQ1) совершил первый полет в Мериньяке еще 28 июня 2016 года и с января 2017 года используется во французском авиационном испытательном центре в Истре для отработки установленного на катарских машинах специфического оборудования. Первый одноместный истребитель Rafale ЕQ (серийный номер EQ1) для Катара был поднят в воздух в Мериньяке 27 марта 2017 года.

Всего к настоящему времени по катарскому заказу построено 16 истребителей Rafale EQ/DQ. Фактическая передача самолетов Rafale Катару, начатая 6 февраля, началась примерно с годичным опозданием к первоначальному графику, но, видимо, все 24 истребителя по первому контракту будут поставлены в Катар к концу 2020 года. Поставка Катару 12 самолетов Rafale по второму контракту будет осуществлена в 2021-2022 годах.

Специально для подготовки катарского летного состава на самолеты Rafale ВВС Франции в 2017 году сформировали учебную эскадрилью на авиабазе Мон-де-Марсан (ВА118).

В целом Катар к настоящему времени заказал 96 современных многофункциональных истребителей трех типов. В дополнение к 36 французским истребителям Rafale, в июне 2017 года Катар подписал соглашение с США стоимостью около 12 млрд долл на приобретение по линии межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) 36 многофункциональных истребителей Boeing F-15QA (при этом планы Катара простирались на закупку 72 самолетов F-15QA), с ожидаемым началом поставок в 2021 году, а в декабре 2017 года заключил межправительственное соглашение с Великобританией о приобретении со сборочной линии корпорации BAE Systems 24 истребителей Eurofighter Typhoon (с началом поставок с конца 2022 года) и девяти учебно-боевых самолетов Hawk AJT. "

Все фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3666536.html

----------


## Avia M

Подкомитет морских сил и прогнозирования ВС США оценил состояние бомбардировочной авиации, в частности — сверхзвуковых B-1B Lancer. Результаты оказались довольно неутешительными: из парка более чем в 60 самолетов этого типа сейчас к выполнению боевых задач готовы не более 15% — девять единиц.

Военные США: большая часть американских сверхзвуковых бомбардировщиков небоеспособна. 21.by

Завод в Казани, не сможет помочь. Так что сами как-нибудь...

----------


## Avia M

> "Истребитель F-35А сил самообороны Японии исчез с экранов радаров


F-35A ВВС Японии разбился не в силу технических проблем, а из-за того, что его пилот потерял ориентацию в пространстве, включая ощущение высоты и положения машины. 

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6532617

----------


## OKA

> Так они и воюють по всей планете, где пробирки померещатся...


Теперь и в Турции ищуть ? ))

" США отстранили турецких пилотов от F-35

Официальный представитель Пентагона подполковник Майк Эндрюс заявил, что летчики из Турции, которые проходили обучение на американской базе Люк, прекратили выполнение тренировочных полетов. Об этом сообщает Reuters.

По его словам, в Пентагоне знают о прекращении полетов.

«Мы продолжим тесно работать с нашими турецкими союзниками по прекращению их участия в программах, связанных с F-35, если политика Турции не изменится», — сказал Эндрюс.

Уточняется, что решение о прекращении полетов связано с соображениями безопасности.

Ранее российский вице-премьер Юрий Борисов заявил, что американские санкции к ряду стран, не сказались на количестве иностранных заказов системы ПВО С-400. "

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2019...13078729.shtml

----------


## Avia M

> Теперь и в Турции ищуть ? ))


И ведь "найдут", если захочуть... :Cool: 




> летчики из Турции, которые проходили обучение на американской базе Люк, прекратили выполнение тренировочных полетов


Обучились уже. Далее дома полетают. Амеры всё равно продадут, придумают способ...

----------


## Avia M

> Компания Boeing поставила ВВС США  первый воздушный танкер дальнего радиуса действия KC-46 после почти трехлетней задержки.  Однако поставленный самолет все еще обладает  критическими дефектами, которые не соответствуют контрактным стандартам, сообщает Sputnik со ссылкой на US Government Accountability Office (GAO).
> GAO предупреждает, что недостатки могут повлиять на операции и нанести ущерб самолетам-невидимкам, пока они заправляются в воздухе, делая их видимыми для радаров.


"Канистра" тоже должна быть "невидимкой"?

----------


## OKA

Photo: Boeing

" Израиль сделал первый шаг к замене стареющего танкерного флота МАФ: правительство Израиля направило письмо-запрос (LoR) правительству США о приобретении двух новых танкеров-заправщиков Boeing KC-46. Новые танкеры заменят старые танкеры Boeing-707, обозначение IAF Re'EM, которые находились на вооружении в течение ряда десятилетий.

Сделка по закупке новых танкеров еще не подписана, и на данный момент подана просьба о приобретении двух самолетов с возможностью будущего приобретения еще шести. Источники в корпорации Boeing оценивают, что первый заправочный танкер будет доставлен в Израиль в 2022 или 2023 году. После подписания сделки Boeing приступит к производству нового самолета для ВВС.

Воздушные заправочные танкеры жизненно важны для МАФ, чтобы расширить свой длинный стратегический охват. Они обеспечивают военно-воздушным силам возможность достигать стран в пределах Третьего, дальнего круга. Самолет Boeing KC-46, считающийся самым передовым в мире воздушно-заправочным танкером, может заправлять почти все истребители, находящиеся в настоящее время на вооружении ВВС, такие как F-35, F-15 и F-16, а также транспортеры C-130 и друг друга. Эти современные танкеры используют метод дозаправки в воздухе стрелы, который быстрее, чем старые методы, и может перевозить большие количества топлива по сравнению со старыми танкерами.

Экипаж КС-46 состоит из двух пилотов, офицера дозаправки  и грузчика, когда самолет работает в транспортной конфигурации. Самолет является ХБРН (химический, биологический, радиологический и ядерный), имеет ночное видение и специальные системы освещения, позволяющие работать в любых погодных условиях, днем и ночью. Стоимость каждого танкера для Израиля не уточняется (ее определят ВВС США), но японские ВВС недавно приобрели заправочные танкеры этого типа стоимостью около 170 миллионов долларов за самолет."

https://translate.yandex.ru/

https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/39020


" Elbit Systems объявила в среду, что она получила контракт на сумму около 73 миллионов долларов от Diehl Defence на поставку систем J-MUSIC Directed Infrared Counter Measure (DIRCM) для самолетов Airbus A400M немецких ВВС. Контракт будет выполняться в течение четырех лет.


Elbit anti-missle laser.(Image from elbitsystems.com) 

Elbit Systems заявила, что будет тесно сотрудничать с DIEHL Defence и Airbus Defence and Space для интеграции систем J-MUSIC DIRCM в комплект защиты A400M Defence Aid Support Systems (DASS).

"Германия является важным рынком для нас", - сказал Элад Ааронсон, генеральный директор подразделения Elbit Systems ISTAR. "Мы гордимся тем, что являемся надежным поставщиком германских вооруженных сил и нашим постоянным сотрудничеством с Diehl Defence и Airbus Defence and Space. Этот контракт является еще одним свидетельством зрелости наших систем DIRCM и высокого уровня доверия, которое они предоставляют пользователям.” "

https://translate.yandex.ru/

https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/39019

----------


## OKA

" Презентация европейского истребителя пятого поколения Next generation fighter от Dassault Aviation "



Все фото :
https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1636301.html

----------


## ZHeN

> While Iran’s state news agency IRNA carried the same report, identifying the drone as an RQ-4 Global Hawk, a U.S. official said a U.S. Navy MQ-4C Triton had been shot down in international airspace over the Strait of Hormuz.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-m...-idUSKCN1TL07P

Иранцы сбили Тритон за ~$150mm

стелс-стелс ...

----------


## cobra_73

> " Презентация европейского истребителя пятого поколения Next generation fighter от Dassault Aviation "
> 
> 
> 
> Все фото :
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1636301.html


Это где то у них на дворе год 2005-2008...

----------


## OKA

" Индонезия стала стартовым заказчиком самолетов-амфибий CL-515

    Канадская корпорация Longview Aviation Capital Corporation (“Longview”) и входящая в ее состав авиастроительная компания Viking Air Limited сообщили, что 18 июня 2019 года на авиасалоне в Ле Бурже подписали контракт на поставку министерству обороны Индонезии шести новых двухдвигательных турбовинтовых самолетов-амфибий Viking Canadair CL-515, В поставку также войдет один модернизированный самолет-амфибия Canadair CL-415EAF, который будет переделан из cтарой поршневой амфибии CL-215. Тем самым Индонезия стала стартовым заказчиком планируемого производством на  Viking Air самолета-амфибии CL-515, являющегося дальнейшим развитием конструкции широко известных самолетов-амфибий Canadair (Bombardier) CL-215 и CL-415.

 
    Изображение перспективного турбовинтового самолета амфибии Viking Canadair CL-515, разрабатываемого канадской компанией Viking Air (с) Viking Air

    Параметры контракта не сообщаются, начало поставок всех семи заказанных самолетов министерству обороны Индонезии намечена на 2024 год (когда Viking Air и планировалось начало серийного производства CL-515). Из шести заказанных Индонезией самолетов CL-515 два будут выполнены в противопожарном варианте, а четыре - в многоцелевом варианте “First Responder”.Противопожарный самолет CL-415EAF Enhanced Aerial Firefighter будет переделан для Индонезии из старого поршневого самолета CL-215 на мощностях входящей в состав Longview Aviation Capital компании Longview Aviation Services.

    Напомним, что компания Viking Air в 2016 году приобрела программу по выпуску самолетов-амфибий (турбовинтового CL-415 и ранее выпускавшегося поршневого CL-215 и его турбовинтовой ремоторизованной версии CL-215T), включая их сертификаты типа и послепродажное обслуживание, у канадской компании Bombardier. Viking Air заявила о намерении возобновить производство самолетов-амфибий CL-415 в обновленном виде, которым и стал самолет CL-515. Самолеты CL-215 и CL-415 используются главным образом в качестве противопожарных, и и в этом качестве планируется и основное применение CL-515.

    Производство самолета-амфибии Canadair CL-415 осуществлялось Bombardier Aerospace (поглотившей компанию Canadair в 1986 году) с 1993 по 2015 годы, всего были построены 95 самолетов. В последние годы производство CL-415 на Bombardier осуществлялось практически поштучно и было убыточным для компании. В 2012 году Bombardier не поставила ни одного самолета CL-415, а в 2013, 2014 и 2015 годах поставляла по два самолета в год. В итоге в декабре 2015 года Bombardier объявила о приостановке производства CL-415 до получения новых заказов и закрыла центр комплектации данных самолетов, а затем полностью продала программу по их выпуску компании Viking Air.

    Согласно обнародованным Viking Air данным, обновленный самолет CL-515 будет иметь на 15% большую полезную нагрузку, чем CL-415 (в частности, в противопожарном варианте принимать 7000 литров воды вместо 6000 литров у CL-415) и иметь на 12-15% лучшую топливную эффективность. Планируется, что самолет CL-515 будет предлагаться, помимо основного противопожарного варианта, также в многоцелевом, сельскохозяйственном, грузовом (с большой грузовой дверью), пассажирском (вместимость 12 пассажиров), медицинском (вместимость трое носилок) и патрульном вариантах. Самолет CL-515 будет оснащен двумя турбовинтовыми двигателями Pratt & Whitney Canada PW123AF и современным комплексом авионики Collins Pro Line Fusion.

    Также с мая 2018 года Viking Air в партнерстве с Longview Aviation Services осуществляет программу модернизации поршневых противопожарных самолетов-амфибий CL-215 в вариант CL-415EAF (Enhanced Aerial Firefighter) с оснащением турбовинтовыми двигателями и новым комплексом авионики. С 2018 года ведутся работы по переоборудованию в вариант CL-415EAF 11 самолетов CL-215, принадлежащих компании Longview Aviation Asset Management (LAAM, также входит в состав Longview Aviation Capital).

    Ранее в 2006 году Viking Air приобрела у Bombardier права на производство другого известного самолета - DHC-6 Twin Otter (в том числе в поплавковом варианте), возобновив с 2010 года его серийное производство в обновленной модификации Twin Otter Series 400 и весьма успешно реализуя эти машины на рынке, к настоящему времени поставив уже более 150 самолетов своей сборки. Одновременно Viking Air с 2005 года является держательницей прав также на все другие самолеты бывшей De Havilland Canada (затем Bombardier) от DHC-1 до DHC-7, хотя их выпуск давно не осуществляется.

    В ноябре 2018 года головная структура Viking Air корпорация Longview Aviation Capital достигла соглашения о приобретении у Bombardier всей программы по производству региональных турбовинтовых самолетов Q400 Dash 8, включая также права интеллектуальной собственности в отношении ныне прекращенных производством самолетов Dash 8 серий 100, 200 и 300, и права на послепродажное обслуживание самолетов серии Dash 8. Также приобретены бренд и торговая марка De Havilland.


    Комментарий bmpd. Контракт министерства обороны Индонезии на шесть новых самолетов-амфибий CL-515, видимо, окончательно закрывает тему длительно обсуждавшейся возможности приобретения Индонезией российских самолетов-амфибий Бе-200ЧС."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3682417.html





> Это где то у них на дворе год 2005-2008...


Ну или где-то 2019))

----------


## Pilot

В Германии столкнулись в воздухе два истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon. Столкновение произошло при учебном маневрировании на северо-востоке страны.
Пилоты успели катапультироваться. Обе машины разбились. Пилот 3-й машины сообщил, что наблюдал 2 парашюта после столкновения. Одна из машин упала в жилом районе. На место падения самолетов выдвинулись спасатели. 
Пилотов пока не нашли.

----------


## skydive

Ан-124-100 бортовой номер 5A-DKN уничтожен в международном аэропорту Триполи ещё 18-19 июня








Благодаря помощи и инициативе коллеги krasimir_sofia, получен спутниковый снимок места стоянки Ан-124-100 Sabrata, бортовой номер 5A-DKN, датированный 21 июня 2019 г., со следами пожара и остатками конструкции самолета.



Ан-124-100 Sabrata, бортовой номер 5A-DKN зав. номер 19530502792, серийный номер 03-02, выпущен 3 февраля 1994 г. Продан в Ливию в 2001 г.
Судя по последней видеозаписи, на которой самолет ещё цел и невредим, датированной 16 июня с.г., он уничтожен не 22-23 июня, как об этом сообщали укрвоенэксперты со слов арабских источников, якобы в аэр. Митига, а в период 18-19 июня в аэр. Триполи. 


Так сообщалось, что в ходе операции сил ПНС "Ярость вулкана" 18-19 июня армия атаковала позиции LNA внутри международного аэропорта Триполи и заняла его.







Самолет на месте последней стоянки ещё цел и невредим.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3504877.html

----------


## OKA

" Болгария пригласила российских инженеров участвовать в капитальном ремонте штурмовиков Су-25, который будет производиться на территории балканской страны, говорится в заявлении на сайте Народного собрания Болгарии. Напомним, что капремонт вертолетов Ми-17 и Ми-24В ВВС Болгарии проведут местные компании (TEREM Holding) также в кооперации с Россией.

«Самолеты Су-25 будут отремонтированы в Болгарии на заводе «Авионамс». Наша страна запросила у России как можно скорее направить своих инженеров и специалистов для участия в этом проекте», - отмечается в заявлении по итогам визита в Москву председателя Народного собрания Болгарии Цветы Караянчевой.

Ранее Болгария заключила контракт с Белоруссией на ремонт 14 штурмовиков Су-25 на заводе в Барановичах, болгарская сторона согласно договору в декабре прошлого года даже перевела около 47 миллионов долларов на ремонт. Однако из-за того, что ЕС продлил санкции в отношении Белоруссии, банк-корреспондент вернул все средства на счет отправителя. Министерство Болгарии пыталось добиться перевода денег, поясняя, что эта сделка не подпадает под санкции, так как речи об экспорте вооружений не идет, а самолеты в Белоруссию будут ввезены только на время ремонта.

После того, как все попытки завершились неудачей, Болгария решила ремонтировать самолеты на своей территории, но с участием российских специалистов. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3506292.html

----------


## OKA

" Минобороны Белоруссии подписало ряд контрактов на международном военно-техническом форуме «Армия-2019», сказано в сообщении ведомства.

Так, заключен контракт на поставку дополнительных комплектующих для радиолокационных станций «Противник-Г», несущих боевое дежурство по охране государственной границы Белоруссии в воздушном пространстве.

Также подписаны контракты на проведение капитального ремонта авиационных двигателей для самолетов Ил-76МД, что позволит увеличить срок эксплуатации авиадвигателей на 12 лет. ..

..Кроме того, на выставке подписан контракт с научно-производственной корпорацией «Иркут» о дооборудовании самолета Як-130 под установку бортового комплекса обороны «Талисман» белорусского производства. Комплекс позволит повысить эффективность защиты самолета от зенитно-ракетных комплексов и авиационных ракетных комплексов перехвата."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3505999.html

----------


## Айдар

8 июля. Узбекистан проинформировал Россию о планах покупки многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ и боеприпасов к ним, сообщает «РИА Новости» со ссылкой на  информированный источник.
«Узбекская сторона проинформировала Россию о заинтересованности в приобретении за счет выделения Россией государственного экспортного кредита сверхманевренных многофункциональных истребителей Су-30СМ, средств наземного обеспечения полетов, контрольно-проверочной аппаратуры, запасных частей, инструментов и принадлежностей, авиационных средств поражения, а также обучения летного и инженерно-технического состава», – сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, в ближайшее время Узбекистан направит заявку на приобретение самолетов.

В Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству «РИА Новости» подтвердили информацию о том, что «узбекская сторона выражает заинтересованность в приобретении истребителей Су-30СМ».

Как напоминает агентство, об интересе Узбекистана к закупке Су-30СМ впервые сообщалось в 2017 году. С тех пор за рамки простого обсуждения вопрос не выходил.
 8 июля. Узбекистан направил в РФ заявку на проведение модернизации парка истребителей МиГ-29, сообщает «РИА Новости» со ссылкой на  информированный источник.
«Госкомоборонпром направил в Федеральную службу по военно-техническому сотрудничеству России обращение на проведение работ по продлению срока службы и модернизации самолетов МиГ-29 ВВС Республики Узбекистан. Стороны приняли решение провести соответствующие переговоры до конца 2019 года, после рассмотрения технико-коммерческого предложения от узбекской стороны», – сказал собеседник агентства.

Согласно открытым данным, по состоянию на 2016 год в Узбекистане в строю имелось 12 МиГ-29 различных модификаций, еще 18 самолетов находились на хранении, передает «РИА Новости».
8 июля. Узбекистан проявляет заинтересованность в покупке у России радиолокаторов «Сопка-2» и модернизации до этого уровня состоящих на вооружении страны РЛС, сообщает «РИА Новости» со ссылкой на ФСВТС.
«Узбекская сторона выражает заинтересованность в приобретении трассового радиолокационного комплекса 12А6 «Сопка-2»; мастерской техобслуживания к зенитному ракетному комплексу «Печора-2М» и ряда радиолокационных станций и систем связи различного назначения», – сказали в ФСВТС.

Кроме того, обсуждается проект модернизации стоящих на вооружении Узбекистана РЛС П-37 до уровня 12А6 «Сопка-2». «Контракт по данной теме находится в финальной стадии согласования с узбекской стороной», – сообщили «РИА Новости» в ФСВТС.

Как напоминает агентство, «Сопка-2» стоит на вооружении российской армии и ФГУП «Госкорпорация по организации воздушного движения». Помимо того, на форуме «Армия-2018» был заключен контракт на поставку РЛС в Белоруссию.

Трассовый радиолокационный комплекс «Сопка-2» предназначен для использования в качестве источника радиолокационной информации для систем управления воздушным движением и контроля воздушного пространства. Комплекс обеспечивает обнаружение воздушных объектов, измеряет дальность, азимут и высоту целей, а также определение государственной принадлежности, передает «РИА Новости».

----------


## Айдар

Вооруженные силы Узбекистана получат 12 российских транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-35М. Поставка винтокрылых машин будет произведена в течении двух лет. Об этом сообщает РИА*Новости*со ссылкой на информированный источник.*
Как пишет агенство, Россия в течении 2019 - 2020 годов поставит в Узбекистан 12 транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-35М. Первые четыре вертолета будут переданы узбекскому Министерству обороны в четвертом квартале этого года, остальные восемь - в течении следующего. Как пояснили в Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС), кроме вертолетов узбекским военным также будет поставлено и сопутствующее имущество. Вся поставка реализуется в рамках выданного в 2017 году правительству Узбекистана государственного экспортного кредита. Соглашение на поставку вертолетов Узбекистану было подписано в 2018 году.*

Ми-35М – глубокая модернизация транспортно-боевого вертолета Ми-24. Многоцелевой ударно-транспортный вертолет предназначен для поражения бронетанковой техники противника, огневой поддержки подразделений сухопутных войск на поле боя, десанта и эвакуации раненых. Помимо этого вертолет может использоваться для перевозки различных грузов в кабине и на внешней подвеске.*

Летно-технические характеристики Ми-35М:

Размеры: диаметр несущего винта – 17,2 м., диаметр рулевого винта – 3,84 м., длина – 17,49 м., высота – 4,16 м.
Масса пустого – 8 360 кг, нормальная – 10 900 кг., максимальная взлетная – 11 500 кг.
Тип двигателя – 2 ВК-2500-02, 2х2200 л.с.
Максимальная скорость у земли – 300 км/ч., крейсерская – 260 км/ч
Практическая дальность – 450 км. (без ПТБ) и 1 000 км. (с ПТБ).
Статический потолок – 3 150 м., динамический – 5 100 м.
Экипаж – 2 человека
Вооружение: 2х23-мм установка НППУ-23 (450 патронов), до 8 ПТУР, 2 или 4 блока НАР С-8 и др.*

----------


## OKA

" Военно-воздушные силы Румынии продолжают замещать советские истребители американскими. Вчера, 7 июля, портал defence-blog.com сообщил о том, что румынский парламент одобрил закупку дополнительной партии истребителей F-16A/B.

Дополнительная закупка состоялась после того, как румынский министр обороны Габриэль Леш объявил о намерении полностью заменить имеющиеся на вооружении советские истребители американскими. По словам министра обороны, потребность ВВС Румынии составляет 36 истребителей F-16.


​Истребитель F-16 ВВС Румынии. defence-blog.com

Как и предыдущие 12 истребителей F-16, новая партия из 5 единиц будет поставлена из Португалии в модификации Block 15 Mid-Life Upgrade (MLU). Кроме того, румынское правительство запросило у США пакет оборудования и услуг для своего парка F-16.

Истребитель F-16 был разработан в 70-е годы. За всё время производства выпущено более 4500 единиц этого самолёта, которые состоят на вооружении в 25 странах. Впервые модификация F-16V была показана в 2012 году на авиасалоне в Сингапуре. В корпорации Lockheed Martin утверждают, что на сегодняшний день F-16V (Viper) — самый высокотехнологичный истребитель четвёртого поколения. "

https://warspot.ru/15067-rumyniya-dokupaet-f-16

----------


## OKA

" В Москве начальник Генштаба ВС РФ Валерий Герасимов встретился с главкомом ВВС Индии Бирендером Дханоа, сообщает пресс-служба Минобороны России.

Военачальники обсудили важные вопросы двустороннего сотрудничества в военной сфере и подтвердили курс на дальнейшее укрепление контактов.

Герасимов отметил, что совместные учения и переговоры по линии Вооруженных сил стали важной составляющей взаимодействия Москвы и Нью-Дели. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...726-IX1de.html


Видимо  Як-130 "пошшупать" )) Свои "учебники" не задались наверное))

Cтранно , что не "итальянца" к   "Рафалям".


" 8 июля. /ТАСС/. Начальник штаба (главнокомандующий) ВВС Индии маршал Бирендер Сингх Дханоа посетит с дружественным визитом Россию 9-12 июля. Об этом сообщает в понедельник пресс-служба правительства Индии на своем сайте.

Планируется, что маршал Дханоа посетит ряд строевых и учебных подразделений, он также может совершить полет на российском учебно-боевом самолете Як-130. Начальник штаба ВВС Индии проведет встречи с представителями командования ВС РФ, сообщает пресс-служба.

Визит направлен на развитие оборонного сотрудничества и взаимовыгодных связей между военно-воздушными силами двух стран, отмечает пресс-служба. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6640351

----------


## L39aero

29ые наверное посмотрит...

----------


## Avia M

35-е? Мимо пройдёт?...

----------


## Айдар

Индия приобретет еще 18 истребителей Су-30МКИ

Как*сообщило*9 июля 2019 года информационное агентство*ТАСС,*Россия завершит поставку Индии зенитных ракетных систем (ЗРС) С-400 "Триумф" к 2024-2025 году. Об этом сообщил журналистам заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Владимир Дрожжов. Военно-воздушные силы Индии закупят 18 новых истребителей Су-30МКИ, также сообщил Дрожжов.

"Первая система будет поставлена в течение 24 месяцев после перечисления авансового платежа. Таким образом, Индия начнет получать С-400 в конце 2020 года или несколько позже. Каждый из четырех последующих комплектов будет поставлен с определенной периодичностью в течение последующих нескольких лет. Таким образом, поставка [Индии] С-400 завершится к 2024-2025 году", - проинформировал Дрожжов, добавив, что ЗРС будет поставлена Нью-Дели в полной комплектации.

По его словам, система С-400 пользуется большой популярностью на мировом рынке вооружений. "У нас достаточно много обращений на поставку С-400", - добавил замдиректора ФСВТС.

Военно-воздушные силы Индии закупят 18 новых истребителей Су-30МКИ, сообщил Дрожжов.

"Мы полностью исполнили свои обязательства по поставке всех технологических комплектов истребителей Су-30МКИ и получили дополнительную заявку еще на 18 технологических комплектов. Заявка уже прорабатывается", - проинформировал он.

По словам Дрожжова, Россия рассматривает ряд заявок на поставку Нью-Дели продукции военного назначения. "Мы получили предложения по поставке более 20 модернизированных истребителей МиГ-29 и запрос на модернизацию порядка 450 танков Т-90. Отрабатываем эти предложения для передачи индийской стороне", - сообщил замдиректора ФСВТС.

Россия и Индия также намерены подписать соглашение о локализации производства на территории азиатской страны запасных частей к военной технике российского образца.

"Мы недавно провели первое заседание рабочей группы по послепродажному обслуживанию [военной техники], договорились ускорить подготовку и подписание межправительственного соглашения о производстве запасных частей на территории Индии. Проект соглашения проходит процедуру внутригосударственного согласования", - сообщил Дрожжов.

"Соглашение будет комплексным. Ранее мы предлагали индийским партнерам подписать по каждому виду военной техники отдельное соглашение, но потом Индия заявила о желании объединить все шесть соглашений, [предусматривавших производство запчастей] к самолетам, вертолетам, бронетехнике, средствам противовоздушной обороны, военно-морской технике и авианосцу "Викрамадитья", в одно, и мы пошли навстречу", - проинформировал Дрожжов.

По его словам, существует широкий потенциал для создания российско-индийских совместных предприятий в оборонной сфере.

"С Индией нами согласована взаимоприемлемая схема расчетов, которая имеет сроки на все время действия подписанных контрактных документов", - сообщил Дрожжов, отметив, что данная схема будет задействована в ходе реализации контрактов на поставку Нью-Дели зенитных ракетных систем С-400. "Схема полностью согласована и является постоянной и взаимоприемлемой для обеих сторон", - добавил он.

Замдиректора ФСВТС не привел детали функционирования новой схемы взаиморасчетов, сославшись на их конфиденциальный характер.

По его словам, Россия и Индия также согласовали пути решения взаиморасчетов по контрактам на поставку фрегатов проекта 11356, и продвинулись в вопросах реализации совместных проектов по производству вертолетов Ка-226Т и автоматов Калашникова 200-й серии.

Совместное российско-индийское предприятие Indo-Russian Rifles Private Limited поставит Министерству обороны Индии свыше 600 тыс. автоматов АК-203.

"Мы получили запрос на поставку более 600 тыс. автоматов [АК-203], и в июле совместное предприятие должно отправить предложения Минобороны Индии", - сказал Дрожжов.

По его словам, создание российско-индийского СП по производству автоматов Калашникова является уникальным примером быстрой и эффективной организации совместного предприятия с иностранным государством. "Мы подписали соглашение и создали СП в столь ограниченные сроки. Нельзя не отметить, что этому способствовала сильная политическая воля руководителей наших государств", - подчеркнул Дрожжов.

Со стороны bmpd напомним,*что индийские СМИ еще в начале года*сообщили*о том, что министерство обороны Индии планирует приобрести в России еще 18 комплектов для сборки истребителей Су-30МКИ, которые должны быть, начиная с 2020 года собраны на предприятии индиийской государственной авиастроительной корпорации Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) в Насике. Стоимость предполагаемой закупки, переговоры о которой уже ведутся с АО "Рособоронэкспорт", по индийским источникам составит более 8000 кроров рупий (более 1,12 млрд долл). В начале февраля информацию о переговорах о поставке Индии 18 дополнительных машинокомплектов Су-30МКИ*поодтвердили*в Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России.

Ранее по российско-индийским соглашениям ВВС Индии получили из России 50 готовых истребителей Су-30МКИ, а еще 222 собираются с разной степенью локализации на предприятии HAL в Насике из машинокомплектов, поставляемых с Иркутского авиационного завода (ИАЗ) - филиала ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут". ИАЗ уже завершил поставку в Индию всех 222 машинокомплектов, сборка самолетов из поставленных комплектов на HAL будет завершена к середине 2020 года. При этом 50% стоимости истребителя по-прежнему импортируется из России.

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3702421....

----------


## kross

На Индийском форуме ВВС,  это информация вроде как опровергнута, также  как  и о дополнительной партии  МиГ-29UPG.  Но у Индусов семь пятниц на неделе  надо еще разок заглянуть.

----------


## ZHeN

> Компанию «Авионика вертолетов» в Московской области подозревают в хищении около 10 миллионов рублей при выполнении гособоронзаказа. Об этом в среду, 10 июля, со ссылкой на собственные источники сообщает РЕН ТВ.
> 
> По версии правоохранительных органов, министерство обороны Египта заключило договор с Рособоронэкспортом на поставку 46 боевых разведывательно-ударных вертолетов Ка-52 «Аллигатор». Сумма контракта составила 2,46 миллиарда евро.
> 
> В 2016 году Рособоронэкспорт заключил договор с авиационной компанией «Прогресс — Вертолеты России» для исполнения госзаказа на поставку вертолетов. В свою очередь «Прогресс» переадресовал заказ конструкторскому бюро «Камов», которое передало часть работ подмосковной компании «Авионика вертолетов», чтобы та провела опытно-конструкторские работы.
> 
> По версии следствия, «Авионика вертолетов» стала искать дополнительных сотрудников для исполнения гособоронзаказа, на зарплаты которым выделили около 10 миллионов рублей. Однако проверка показала, что на работу никто нанят не был, а выделенные деньги были обналичены в банкоматах Самары.
> 
> В настоящее время правоохранительные органы устанавливают личности тех, кто был причастен к мошеннической схеме. Возбуждено уголовное дело по статье 159 («Мошенничество») УК РФ.


https://lenta.ru/news/2019/07/10/avia/
и здесь попилили

----------


## OKA

> На Индийском форуме ВВС,  это информация вроде как опровергнута, также  как  и о дополнительной партии  МиГ-29UPG.  Но у Индусов семь пятниц на неделе  надо еще разок заглянуть.


Ещё из серии ОБС))  :

" Истребительная авиация ВВС Индии к 2035 году "



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1654724.html

----------


## kross

> Ещё из серии ОБС))  :
> 
> " Истребительная авиация ВВС Индии к 2035 году "
> 
> Вложение 93607
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1654724.html


У них там еще очень дикая идея витает в воздухе.   Отменить  MRCA-114  и дождаться   своей пятерки легкой.   А пока закупить штук  40 "Рафалей" и этого им типа хватит для доминирования в регионе.

----------


## kross

В любом случае им придется постоянно докупать Су-30  и МиГ-29, так как свои самолеты еще не скоро станут массово поступать в войска.   Пятерка, первый прототип ожидается к 2028 году.   К тому времени Китайцы их просто отметелят.  Причем  некоторые Индусы  пишут, что Типа :-"мы нависли  над всеми или регионом".   А я грешник думал, что это Китай.

----------


## OKA

" Что-то давно не было новостей про чудо европейской технической мысли – транспортный А400М. Хотелось думать, что там уже все хорошо...



Фигушки: утверждают, что инженерный состав Королевских ВВС обзывает самолет «сукой». Из 20, находящихся сейчас в составе ВВС «атласов», в любой момент подняться в воздух могут только 2 (два) летательных аппарата. «Мы потратили 2,6 млрд на самолет с отвратительной надежностью, плохими двигателями, постоянно отказывающими редукторами, проблемными винтами... даже парашютистов нельзя десантировать!». Да, «томми» хотят стрясти деньги с «Эйрбаса» на ремонт и «доводку» А400М. 
Наивные... Программа обеспечивает работой 8 тыс чел на Британских островах – куда вы с них денетесь? "

Каменты :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/460066.html

----------


## Avia M

Несмотря на вето президента Болгарии Румена Радеева, сегодня, 30 июля, в стране вступили в силу законы о ратификации договоров о покупке многоцелевых истребителей F-16 Block 70 у США, а также о приобретении необходимого оборудования для них и актуализации государственного бюджета в связи с данной сделкой. 

https://news-front.info/2019/07/30/b...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про афганcкие ВВС :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3661218.html

----------


## Avia M

> Познавательно про афганкие ВВС :


Несмотря на усилия, предпринимаемые США и их союзниками, цели операции «Несокрушимая свобода», начавшейся в октябре 2001 года, до сих пор до конца не достигнуты. Хотя на военную компанию было потрачено более 500 млрд. долл., мир в Афганистане не наступил.

Так у американов нет мирной цели, есть цель потратить, поиметь...

----------


## OKA

" Россия подписала крупные контракты на поставку Индии около тысячи авиационных ракет, сообщили "Интерфаксу" во вторник в Федеральной службе по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России.

      "Действительно, с Индией некоторое время назад были подписаны достаточно крупные контракты по авиационным ракетам, предполагающие поставку порядка 1000 ракет различного назначения", - сказали в пресс-службе в ФСВТС.
     Ранее агентство ANI сообщило, что ВВС Индии подписали с Россией контракт на поставку ракет "воздух-воздух" стоимостью более $200 млн. Речь идет о ракетах Р-27 для установки на боевые самолеты Су-30МКИ..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...513779&lang=RU





> Несмотря на усилия, предпринимаемые США и их союзниками, цели операции «Несокрушимая свобода», начавшейся в октябре 2001 года, до сих пор до конца не достигнуты. Хотя на военную компанию было потрачено более 500 млрд. долл., мир в Афганистане не наступил.
> 
> Так у американов нет мирной цели, есть цель потратить, поиметь...



Места там интересные)) Рядом много "ключевых" стран на континенте. 

О "мирной цели " речь не идёт))  Что-то о "стратегии" ))  :

" Администрация президента США Дональда Трампа планирует вывести тысячи военнослужащих из Афганистана в рамках нового соглашения с талибами (Движение "Талибан" признано в соответствии с законодательством РФ террористическим и запрещено в России - ИФ), сообщает The Washington Post.
       Согласно данным осведомленных собеседников издания, количество американских войск в Афганистане может быть сокращено до 8 -9 тыс. с нынешних 14 тыс. человек.
       В обмен талибы, как сообщается, должны будут начать переговоры о мирном соглашении с афганским правительством.
       Также договоренности США и талибов включают прекращение огня и отказ талибов от связей с "Аль-Каидой" (запрещена в РФ).
       Это предложение является результатом многомесячных переговоров между талибами и спецпредставителем США по Афганистану Залмаем Халилзадом, сообщает издание.
       Как заявили чиновники, соглашение может быть окончательно утверждено до сентябрьских выборов в Афганистане. Но, по их словам, все еще есть нерешенные проблемы.
       Представитель талибов Забиулла Моджахед отклонил просьбу издания прокомментировать возможную сделку и сказал, что не знает, когда переговоры продолжатся.
       "Мы надеемся, что не будет никаких препятствий, но это также зависит от серьезности американцев", - заявил он.
       Со своей стороны спецпредставитель США по Афганистану Халилзад по итогам консультаций в Кабуле написал в твиттере, что его визит в афганскую столицу был продуктивным.
       По его словам, "США и Афганистан договорились о следующих шагах", которые находятся на стадии доработки.
       "Я еду в Доху с остановкой в Исламабаде. В Дохе, если талибы (запрещенная в РФ организация - ИФ) выполнят свою задачу, мы (...) заключим соглашение, над которым работаем", - заявил Халилзад.

       В свою очередь, пресс-секретарь Министерства обороны США Шон Робертсон рассказал газете, что указаний по выводу войск в ведомство не поступало.

       "Наша стратегия в Афганистане основана на условиях. Наши войска будут оставаться в Афганистане на соответствующих уровнях до тех пор, пока их присутствие необходимо для защиты интересов США", - отметил он. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...514056&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Первые истребители F-16 будут поставлены в Словакию уже в 2022 году. Вчера, 1 августа, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны США заключило контракт с корпорацией Lockheed Martin на сборку истребителей.

Стоимость постройки 14 истребителей F-16V Block 70/72 составила $799,9 млн. При этом два из них будут поставляться в двухместном варианте, а оставшиеся 12 — в одноместном. Средняя стоимость одного F-16 новейшей модификации составит $57 млн.

Контракт рассчитан до 31 января 2024 года. При этом, по данным janes.com, первая четвёрка истребителей будет доставлена в Словакию уже в 2022 году. На вооружении ВВС Словакии F-16V заменит советские МиГ-29.

Полная стоимость 14 многоцелевых боевых самолётов Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 составит $1,8 млрд. В эту сумму также включено обучение 22 пилотов и 160 членов технического персонала, боеприпасы, запасные части, а также двухлетняя логистическая поддержка.

Истребитель F-16 был разработан в 1970-х годах. За всё время производства выпущено более 4500 самолётов, которые состоят на вооружении в 25 странах. Впервые модификация F-16V была показана в 2012 году на авиасалоне в Сингапуре. В корпорации Lockheed Martin утверждают, что на сегодняшний день F-16V (Viper) является самым высокотехнологичным истребителем четвёртого поколения. "

https://warspot.ru/15233-slovakiya-poluchit-f-16

----------


## Avia M

> Стоимость постройки 14 истребителей F-16V Block 70/72 составила $799,9 млн.
> Полная стоимость 14 многоцелевых боевых самолётов Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72 составит $1,8 млрд. В эту сумму также включено обучение 22 пилотов и 160 членов технического персонала, боеприпасы, запасные части, а также двухлетняя логистическая поддержка.


"Мильярд" на логистическую поддержку?

----------


## OKA

> "Мильярд" на логистическую поддержку?


Ну там минимум 182 человека обучать собираются. И явно не две недели и не один месяц))

Денежку наверное заплатят персоналу на хлеб с маслом)) Да и кредитные они, скорее всего, как всегда))

А ещё всё остальное... Там и поболе кэш рисуется))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Состояние радиопоглощающей панели перед фонарем кабины F-22, авиашоу в Ошкоше.
  
https://afirsov.livejournal.com/464947.html

F-22 над Ближним Востоком.
 
https://twitter.com/Aviation_Intel/s...18069251072000

----------


## Avia M

> Состояние радиопоглощающей панели перед фонарем кабины F-22


https://afirsov.livejournal.com/464947.html

"ГП"-Главный противник.

----------


## Avia M

Польская армия, вероятно, откажется от дальнейшего использования истребителей МиГ-29 и столкнется с нехваткой боевых самолетов, пишет издание Dziennik Gazeta Prawna.
По официальным данным, польские Вооруженные силы располагают 30 советскими истребителями МиГ-29, 48 американскими F-16 и 32 советскими Су-22. 
ВВС Польше имеются также с американскими самолетами F-16. "В боевой готовности находится всего 20% из 48 американских истребителей F-16.

https://ria.ru/20190806/1557219954.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Администрация США приняла решение продать Болгарии истребители F-16C/D Block 70/72 и сопутствующее оборудование к ним на общую сумму в *$1,673 млрд*.


Болгария перевела американскому Агентству по оборонному сотрудничеству и безопасности сумму в размере* $1,2 млрд* за восемь многоцелевых истребителей F-16 Block 70 и необходимого для них оборудования и вооружения, сообщает минобороны страны.

https://iz.ru/909558/2019-08-13/bolg...medium=desktop

"Пилят" повсеместно?  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Эпоха истребителей Jaguar подходит к концу. 27 августа, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что ВВС Индии отказались от плана модернизации этих самолётов до модификации DARIN III.

К 2014 году Индия оставалась единственной страной, в состав ВВС которой входят истребители-штурмовики Sеpecat Jaguаr. На тот момент индийские ВВС имели на вооружении 148 самолётов Jaguar. В 2009 году Минобороны Индии объявило о начале тендера на модернизацию этих истребителей. По условиям конкурса, компания-победитель должна была установить на машины новые двигатели, радиолокационную технику и произвести замену консолей крыла.

Модернизация началась только в 2016 году, а первый самолёт модификации DARIN III начал лётные испытания годом позже. Обновлённый Jaguar получил новую радиолокационную станцию, обновлённую авионику и боевую систему. При этом вопрос с двигателями решён не был, и далее сборки опытных образцов Jaguаr модификации DARIN III дело не пошло.

Вчера стало известно о том, что ВВС Индии отказались от контракта с американской компанией Honeywell на поставку 280 новых двигателей F125IN. Официальная причина отказа — высокая цена контракта ($2,4 млрд). Таким образом, вместо модернизации истребители Jaguar будут выводиться из состава ВВС Индии по мере исчерпания их лётного ресурса.

Истребитель Jaguar является разработкой британских и французских конструкторов. Для производства этого самолёта в 60-е годы было организовано предприятие под названием SEPECAT (Société Européenne de Production de l'avion Ecole de Combat et d'Appui Tactique, Европейское авиационное производственное объединение по выпуску самолётов боевой и тактической поддержки).

В 1973 году Jaguar был принят на вооружение ВВС Великобритании и Франции, а позже начал поставляться на экспорт. В 1979 году Индия взяла в аренду 18 «Ягуаров», в 1981 году заказала 40 единиц, после чего ещё 120 самолётов были собраны на индийском государственном предприятии Hindustan Aeronautics под названием Shamsher. На сегодняшний день Индия остается единственной страной в мире, продолжающей эксплуатировать истребители Jaguar. "

https://warspot.ru/15411-indiyskie-y...vyh-dvigateley

Красивый и толковый боевой самолётик)) Был...

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 10 cентября 2019 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Польше по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) 32 истребителей пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 6,5 млрд долл, включая пакеты обучения и технической поддержки. Вооружение в поставку не входит.


Полноразмерный макет истребителя пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II с опознавательными знаками ВВС Польши в экспозиции оборонно-промышленнйо выставки MSPO-2019. Келец (Польша), 06.09.2019 (с) Juliusz Sabak / www.defence24.pl

Напомним, что польское правительство внесло приобретение 32 истребителей пятого поколения (то есть F-35) по программе Harpia в утвержденный в феврале 2019 года новый десятилетний перспективный план технической модернизации польских вооруженных сил (Planie Modernizacji Technicznej Sił Zbrojnych -  РМТ) на 2017-2026 годы. Польскими обозревателями стоимость возможной программы закупки 32 самолетов F-35A оценивалась минимум в 20 млрд злотых (5,27 млрд долл).

В мае 2019 года  правительство Польши направило правительству США официальный запрос (Letter of Request) на приобретение для ВВС Польши по линии американской программы FMS 32 истребителей пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II, включая пакеты обучения и технической поддержки.

Также в мае министерство национальной обороны Польши высказало намерение получить первую эскадрилью истребителей F-35A (16 самолетов) к 2026 году, а вторую эскадрилью (остальные 16 самолетов) - вскоре после 2026 года. На прошедшей в начале сентября оборонной выставке MSPO-2019 в польском Кельце вице-президент корпорации Lockheed Martin и генеральный директор программы F-35 Грег Ульмер заявил, что Польша может получить первые четыре истребителя F-35A версии Block 4 из состава 16-й производственной серии (Lot 16) в 2024 году, и что эти первые четыре самолета будут использоваться для обучения польского летного и технического состава в США, - вероятно, на авиабазе Люк в Аризоне. Поставка всей полной первой эскадрильи F-35A (16 самолетов) в этом случае будет завершена в 2026 году. Вторая эскадрилья из 16 самолетов будет поставлена к 2030 году.

Истребители F-35A должны заменить в ВВС Польши эксплуатируемые в настоящее время боевые самолеты советского производства 1980-х годов - истребители МиГ-29 (сейчас фактически в строю 21 самолет) и истребители-бомбардировщики Су-22М4 (сейчас 26 самолетов). "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3769895.html

Присоединились , внезапно, к "клубу первых" ))

----------


## Avia M

ВВС США раскрыли официальное название своего нового реактивного учебно-тренировочного самолета T-7A, получившего обозначение «Red Hawk» - «Красный ястреб».

https://topwar.ru/162521-vvs-ssha-na...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Тайвань собирается представить проект нового учебного самолета AJT



Самолет идет на замену учебному АТ-3 и предназначен для повышенной летной подготовки. Отмечается использование композитных материалов, двигатель без форсажной камеры - только для высоких дозвуковых скоростей... Первый полет ожидается летом следующего года, объем заказа - порядка 66 самолетов ... "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/481573.html


" Военно-воздушные силы Индии получили свой первый истребитель Rafale.  22 сентября, портал indiatimes.com сообщил о том, что на заводе Dassault Aviation в Бордо прошла церемония технической передачи первого из 36 заказанных истребителей Rafale.

Двухместный истребитель с бортовым номером RB-001 совершил тестовые полёты с представителями ВВС Индии в качестве «пассажиров», после чего индийская комиссия приняла самолёт. Официальная церемония передачи пройдёт 8 октября в присутствии министра обороны Индии.

Первая четвёрка истребителей прибудет в Индию в мае следующего года. Поставку всех 36 самолётов планируется завершить к 2022 году. К тому же году Rafale должен официально заступить на боевое дежурство.

Rafale — многоцелевой истребитель четвёртого поколения, разработанный компанией Dassault Aviation в 80-е годы. Первый полёт истребителя состоялся в 1986 году, в 2004 году он поступил на вооружение ВМС, а двумя годами — ВВС Франции. Кроме того, Rafale закуплен для ВВС Египта (заказано 24 единицы). "

https://warspot.ru/15569-indiya-poluchila-pervyy-rafale

----------


## OKA

" Остро, по-заграничному " ))

"ВВС Индии срочно ищут еще порядка 6 млрд, чтобы "закрыть" выплаты на всякие ништяки только по бюджету нынешнего года. И еще столько же - на уже объявленные покупки. Всего-то. Индусы раздухорились: три магнитофона, импортных 36 "Рафалей", 15 "Чинук", 22 "Апача" и т.д. А впереди предстоят контракты на 114 "средних" истребителей, 83 - "легких", на 33 Су-30 и МиГ-29... 

И да, еще 36 "Рафалей" хотят! Особо "радует" покупка американских и французских самолетов, как известно, отличающихся своей "экономичностью" и "политической неангажированностью". До того как раз по этим причинам ставка делалась на покупку советской техники, лицензий и собственные разработки, вполне разумно исходя из критерия "эффективность/стоимость". 
А теперь удивляются - где деньги взять? Камасутра знает!

Из последних предложений по "экономии" - "зарезать" программу LCA - "Теджеса", конкретно нормальной боевой модификации Мк.2, и все средства бросить на ... новый "Теджес" - AMСА (типа, стелс). Как будто 35 лет "проектных работ" по "Теджесу" им не хватило! ВВС будут еще 35 лет ждать, чем заменить МиГ-21? Чуется, кончится как со стрелковкой, когда срочно вне конкурса купили 600 тыс. "калашей" (всего-то!)...

Да, среди немногих разумных решений - отказ от покупки "Глобал хоков" (30 шт. "всего" на 6 млрд вечнозеленных) по вполне "объяснимым" причинам: "Мы не ожидали, что иранцы так легко его собьют"... "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/482572.html

----------


## Avia M

Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в госкорпорацию "Ростех") отремонтировал 10 хорватских военно-транспортных вертолетов Ми-171Ш и передал технику заказчику. Торжественная церемония состоялась в понедельник на военном аэродроме "Плесо" недалеко от Загреба, сообщает ТАСС.

"В Хорватии в 1991 году был всего один вертолет Ми-8, а теперь их 24 (10 из них Ми-171Ш - прим. ТАСС)", - отметил заместитель председателя правительства, министр обороны Хорватии Дамир Крстичевич, добавив, что в рамках проведенных работ были отремонтированы все системы вертолетов и обновлены механизмы.

----------


## OKA

" 24 сентября 2019 года  тайваньская авиастроительная компания Aerospace Industrial Development Corporation (AIDC)  в присутствии президента Китайской Республики Цай Инвэнь провела презентацию первого прототипа  сверхзвукового учебно-боевого самолета национальной разработки, получившего название Yongying.
Как ранее сообщали коллеги bmpd общая стоимость программы, финансировать которую обязалось министерство национальной обороны, определена в 68,6 млрд тайваньских долл (около 2,2 млрд долл США). Планируется построить два прототипа ХТ-5, первый из которых должен быть готов в 2019 году и начать летные испытания в 2020 году. Поставку же 66 серийных самолетов для ВВС Тайваня постройки AIDC планируется завершить уже в 2026 году.

   

Разработка ХТ-5 была начата в 2013 году в ответ на тендерные требования министерства национальной обороны Китайской Республики на учебно-боевой самолет нового поколения для использования для повышенной подготовки и в качестве переходного. Самолеты ХТ-5 планируются для замены используемых в настоящее время в ВВС Тайваня учебно-боевых самолетов АТ-3 производства AIDC 1980-х годов и двухместных учебно-боевых истребителей Northrop F-5F Tiger II. 




Фото, ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1716538.html

----------


## OKA

" 27 сентября, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что компания Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) защитила проект Korean Fighter Xperiment (KF-X) и строит первый лётный образец истребителя.

В администрации программы оборонных закупок (DAPA) указывают, что опытный образец KF-X будет готов в 2021 году, а годом позже должен начать программу лётных испытаний. Все работы по проекту планируется завершить к 2026 году, после чего самолёт будет готов к серийному производству.


Рендер перспективного многоцелевого истребителя KF-X defensenews.com

О существовании проекта KF-X впервые сообщил южнокорейский президент Ким Дэ Чжун в марте 2001 года. В 2010 году к проекту создания перспективного истребителя присоединилась Индонезия: страны договорились собрать 200 самолётов (120 единиц для Южной Кореи и 80 единиц для Индонезии).

Согласно описанию проекта, Южная Корея и Индонезия планируют разработать самолёт, который будет превосходить по боевым возможностям истребители четвёртого поколения (F-16), но при этом не будет обладать всеми стелс-возможностями самолётов пятого поколения (F-35, F-22). Внешне KF-X во многом повторяет внешний вид американского «стелса» F-22 Raptor."

https://warspot.ru/15611-kf-x-proekt-zaschischyon


" Управление программ оборонных закупок Южной Кореи выдало корейской компании KAI разрешение на производство первого летного образца перспективного истребителя KF-X. Как сообщает Defense Aerospace, производство отдельных узлов и агрегатов самолета уже началось, а к сборке непосредственно летного образца разработчики приступят до конца текущего месяца.

KAI занимается разработкой истребителя проекта KF-X с 2016 года. Корейские военные относят этот самолет к поколению «4.5», отмечая, что по своим боевым возможностям он должен будет превосходить французский истребитель Rafale и европейский Typhoon, но уступать американским F-22 Raptor и F-35 Lightning II.

Разработку истребителя планируется завершить к 2026 году, после чего корейские военные начнут закупать KF-X. Военные планируют приобрести 120 новых самолетов к 2032 году. Они должны будут заменить устаревшие F-4 Phantom II и F-5 Freedom Fighter / Tiger II.

Истребитель KF-X будет выпускаться в одноместной и двухместной конфигурациях. Длина самолета составит 16,9 метра, размах его крыла — 11,2 метра, а высота — 4,7 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса истребителя составит 25,4 тонны. Самолет сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 1,9 числа Маха. Перспективный истребитель получит 10 точек подвески для ракет, бомб и различных подвесных контейнеров.

Защита проекта KF-X состоялась в конце сентября 2019 года. По словам руководителя проекта KF-X Рю Кван-су, к настоящему времени специалисты подготовили уже 9,3 тысячи рабочих чертежей по проекту KF-X из 12 тысяч запланированных.

Ранее корейская компания Hanwha Systems защитила проект радиолокационной станции с активной фазированной антенной решеткой для истребителя KF-X. Разработка этого радара ведется с 2017 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/03/kfx

----------


## Avia M

> В любом случае им придется постоянно докупать Су-30  и МиГ-29


Индия завершает обсуждение с Россией вопроса о приобретении 12 истребителей Су-30МКИ для замены потерянных в авиационных происшествиях. Кроме того, Нью-Дели также вскоре приобретет дополнительную партию из 21 истребителя МиГ-29 стоимостью порядка 2,3 млрд рупий каждый (около $32,4 млн)

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6969407

----------


## OKA

" Нидерландские ВВС продолжают заказывать новейшие американские истребители. Вчера, 9 октября, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что правительство Нидерландов отправило в США запрос на дополнительную партию из девяти самолётов F-35A Lightning II.

Для ВВС уже Нидерландов заказали 37 «стелсов», из которых будут сформированы две боевые эскадрильи. При этом правительство изначально оговаривало возможность дополнительного заказа ещё 15 самолётов для формирования третьей эскадрильи F-35A Lightning II.

Стоимость дополнительных девяти F-35A новейшей модификации со всеми дополнительными расходами составит $1,1 млрд. При этом позже Нидерланды будут докупать эти истребители..."

https://warspot.ru/15690-niderlandy-dokupayut-molnii

----------


## OKA

" Южная Корея намерена через два года поднять в воздух новый истребитель собственной разработки. Вчера, 15 октября, на выставке ADEX компания Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) представила полноразмерный макет истребителя KF-X.



Презентация полноразмерного макета истребителя KF-X

Макет истребителя демонстрируется в «полной боевой готовности»: на нём размещены бутафорные бомбы, ракеты и топливные баки. Интересно, что не было упоминания об участии в разработке индонезийского партнёра PT DI. По неофициальной информации, Индонезия просрочила выплаты по проекту и намерена пересмотреть своё участие в разработке перспективного истребителя.


Южная Корея и Индонезия планировали разработать самолёт, который превзойдёт по боевым возможностям истребители четвёртого поколения (F-16), но при этом не будет обладать всеми стелс-возможностями самолётов пятого поколения (F-35, F-22). Внешне KF-X во многом повторяет внешний вид американского «стелса» F-22 Raptor.


​Кабина истребителя KF-X flightglobal.com  "

https://warspot.ru/15739-kf-x-v-polnom-razmere

----------


## Let_nab

Фильм о ВВС Индии. Приятно представлена наша авиатехника, в частности Су-30.

----------


## Let_nab

и ещё... МиГ-21 - красавчики!

----------


## OKA

" По данным исследования, проведенного национальной ревизионной комиссией, по состоянию на конец 2017 ф.г. Япония не получила заказанную в США продукцию оборонного назначения на сумму около 34,9 млрд. иен.

Как сообщает газета Japan Times, в минувшую пятницу (18 октября) комиссия потребовала от Министерства оборона в срочном порядке провести с американской стороной соответствующие переговоры, чтобы как можно скорее устранить подобные задержки.

В рамках программы «Иностранные военные продажи» США поставляют продукцию оборонного назначения союзным и дружественным государствам. Обычно Япония производит платежи за заказанную продукцию оборонного назначения до доставки, а любые переплаченные суммы возвращаются при расчете после доставки.

В ходе расследования ревизионная комиссия рассмотрела вопрос о закупках Японией ПВН в США за четыре последних финансовых года (до конца марта 2018 года).

Было установлено, что объем закупок возрос со 111,7 млрд. иен в 2013 ф.г. до 388,2 млрд. иен в 2017 ф.г. Увеличение показателя в три раза можно отчасти объяснить ослаблением иены по отношению к доллару.

Наибольшая доля покупок приходится на Воздушные силы самообороны. Как отмечает комиссия, в оговоренный срок были поставлены только 40% бортовых компьютеров для истребителей F-2. Часть компьютеров не поставлялась более девяти лет. Заказы на разведоборудование по пяти номенклатурным позициям для самолетов ДРЛОиУ E-2C не были отменены, несмотря на уведомление США в июле 2017 года о том, что они не могут быть поставлены. При анализе закупок Морских сил самообороны было установлено, что некоторые поставки были отложены более чем на шесть лет. В трех случаях задержки привели к невозможности восстановить противокорабельные ракеты «Гарпун».

Исследование также показало, что 653 контракта на приобретение ВиВТ на сумму 141,7 млрд. иен не были урегулированы на конец 2017 ф.г. Из них по 85 сделкам не были завершены поставки на сумму около 34,9 млрд. иен."

http://armstrade.org/includes/period...3/detail.shtml


" Правительство Индии 15 октября передало Военно-воздушным силам Афганистана вторую пару транспортно-боевых вертолетов Ми-24 с б.н. 125 и 126, отремонтированных в Республике Беларусь.

Как напоминает Scramble Magazine, оба вертолета, как и два предыдущих с б.н. 123 и 124 (переданы 16 мая 2019 года), поставлены после проведения ремонта из наличия ВВС и войск ПВО Вооруженных Сил Республики Беларусь.

Как ранее сообщал ЦАМТО, Афганистан, Беларусь и Индия в начале марта 2018 года подписали меморандум о взаимопонимании в рамках проекта поставки Кабулу четырех отремонтированных вертолетов Ми-24.

Трехсторонне соглашение предусматривало поставку Афганистану вертолетов из Беларуси в ближайшие несколько месяцев, ориентировочно, в июле 2018 года. Финансирование полностью взяло на себя индийское руководство. Очевидно, что проект отстал от графика более чем на год.

У Афганистана есть четырехлетний план перевооружения, поддержанный США. Однако Кабулу пришлось обратиться к Нью-Дели с просьбой об оказании помощи в срочном приобретении некоторой боевой техники, необходимой для проведения контртеррористических операций.

Справочно:

Это не первая поставка Индией вертолетов российского производства Афганистану. Первые три вертолета Ми-25 (б.н. 119, 121 и 122) из состава ВС Индии были переданы Афганской национальной армии 25 декабря 2015 года (Ми-25 является экспортным вариантом Ми-24). Они были доставлены в Афганистан на борту военно-транспортного самолета С-17 «Глоубмастер-3». Первоначально предполагалось, что четвертый вертолет будет передан в течение нескольких недель, однако поставка существенно задержалась из-за отсутствия необходимых запчастей, которые потребовалось заказать в России. В итоге четвертый Ми-25 (б.н. 120) был передан Кабулу 26 ноября 2016 года.

Отремонтированные Ми-25 из состава ВВС Индии, вооруженные 12,7-мм четырехствольным пулеметом и неуправляемыми ракетами, стали первым наступательным вооружением, поставленным Афганистану Индией после подписания в октябре 2011 года соглашение о стратегическом сотрудничестве. "

http://armstrade.org/includes/period...3/detail.shtml

----------


## OKA

" Министерство национальной обороны Литвы 18 октября 2019 года сообщило о принятом решении относительно приобретения для вооруженных сил Литвы шести американских многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) UH-60M Black Hawk. Предполагается в ближайшее время начать переговоры с правительством США о закупке шести вертолетов UH-60M по линии американской программы межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS), с подписанием соглашения в 2020 году и поставкой вертолетов к концу 2024 году.

Стоимость предполагаемой закупки оценивается в 300 млн евро, при этом литовская сторона надеется, что часть суммы будет покрыта субсидиями США. В составе ВВС Литвы шесть новых вертолетов UH-60M должны заменить три эксплуатируемых в настоящее время вертолета Ми-8МТВ-1 советского производства. Кроме указанных трех Ми-8МТВ-1, ВВС Литвы сейчас располагают тремя недавно полученными поисково-спасательными вертолетами Airbus Helicopters AS365 N3 + Dauphin II.

Cо стороны bmpd напомним, что в октябре 2018 года также Латвия подписала с США межправительственное соглашение о приобретении по линии FMS четырех вертолетов UH-60M на сумму 175 млн евро. Поставка вертолетов Латвии должна быть начата в 2021 году."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3817010.html

----------


## Avia M

Для сдерживания Литвы. :Smile: 

Россия в ближайшее время реализует контракт на поставку в Нигер боевых вертолетов Ми-35, сообщил РИА Новости.
Контракт на поставку в Нигер двух вертолетов Ми-35 был заключен в 2016 году.

----------


## OKA

> Для сдерживания Литвы.
> 
> Россия в ближайшее время реализует контракт на поставку в Нигер боевых вертолетов Ми-35, сообщил РИА Новости.
> Контракт на поставку в Нигер двух вертолетов Ми-35 был заключен в 2016 году.


Они были на разных континентах . Раньше.

"Но это не точно"   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> 29 октября. /ТАСС/. Пентагон заключил контракт с Lockheed Martin на строительство 478 истребителей-бомбардировщиков пятого поколения F-35 на сумму $34 млрд.


Так понимаю, для внутреннего потребления...

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 30 октября 2019 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Хорватии по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) двух многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) UH-60M Black Hawk новой постройки. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 115 млн долл.

Ранее в 2018 году правительство США также приняло решение передать Хорватии в 2020-2021 годах в порядке военной помощи еще два вертолета UH-60M нового производства, стоимость передаваемого имущества составит 53 млн долл.

Хорватия станет таким образом очередным получателем американских вертолетов серии UH-60 Black Hawk в Восточной Европе - наряду со Словакией, Албанией, Латвией и Литвой."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3824055.html


" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 29 октября 2019 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Японии по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) по запросу японского правительства оборудования для модернизации 98 истребителей Boeing F-15J Eagle Военно-воздушных Сил самообороны Японии в новую модификацию Japanese Super Interceptor (JSI). Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 4,5 млрд долл.

Согласно уведомлению, в поставку, в частности, войдут 103 комплекта бортовых РЛС Raytheon AN/APG-82(v)1 с АФАР, 116 центральных бортовых компьютеров Boeing Advanced Display Core Processor II (ADCP II)) и 101 бортовой комплекс самообороны BAE Systems AN/ALQ-239 Digital Electronic Warfare System (DEWS), а также другое соответствуюшее оборудование, включая системы полетного планирования Joint Mission Planning System (JMPS), помехоустойчивые GPS приемники Selective Availability Anti-spoofing Module (SAASM) и радиостанции Rockwell Collins AN/ARC-210.

Работы по модернизации будут осуществляться японской корпорацией Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI), а корпорация Boeing выступит главным субардрядчиком.


Со стороны bmpd укажем, что в настоящее время Военно-воздушные Силы самообороны Японии располагают 156 одноместными истребителями F-15J и 45 двухместными F-15DJ. Согласно уведомлению DSCA, модернизации в вариант Japanese Super Interceptor (JSI) подлежат только 98 одноместных самолетов F-15J. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3823768.html


" Немного подробностей про иранский учебный реактивный самолет Yasin

По словам руководителя Организации авиационной промышленности Ирана (Aviation Industries Organization) на создание первой машины было израсходовано порядка 70 млрд туманов, то есть 700 млрд риалов. Это в пересчете по официальному курсу 42000 риалов за доллар США выходит около 16,7 млн долларов, а в пересчете по рыночному курсу, который сейчас порядка 111000-112000 риалов за доллар, выходит около 6,3 млн долларов за самолет.

Глава AIO подтвердил,  что главной препятствием на пути разработки самолета была проблема двигателя. Приобрести их за границей не получалось, поэтому проблема была решена только после начала производства в Иране собственных реактивных двигателей, которые и были использованы в самолете "Ясин". Также было сказано, что примерные потребности ВВС Ирана в учебных реактивных самолетах могут составлять 3-4 эскадрильи по 16 самолетов в каждой, то есть порядка 48-64 машин. "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/866355.html

----------


## GThomson

> Они были на разных континентах . Раньше.
> 
> "Но это не точно"


в Нигере дыра в другое пространство.
раньше поставленные туда Ми-34, всплыли в Н.Зеландии (или Австралии?)...

----------


## Avia M

Военно-воздушные силы Индии приняли окончательное решение о дате снятия с эксплуатации оставшихся истребителей МиГ 27. Об этом пишет India Today.
Так, 29-я эскадрилья ВВС Индии «Скорпион», в составе которой эксплуатируются последние из оставшихся  истребителей-бомбардировщиков МиГ-27, базирующаяся  на авиабазе во втором по величине городе штата Раджастан – Джодхпуре,  27 декабря проведет  официальную церемонию «прощания» с МиГ-27. 
Издание особо отметило, что в индийских ВВС с почтением и уважением относятся к этим самолётам, которые начали эксплуатировать в Индии с 1981 года.
В издании также напомнили, что три года назад две эскадрильи самолетов МиГ- 27 уже были выведены из эксплуатации.

----------


## OKA

> в Нигере дыра в другое пространство.
> раньше поставленные туда Ми-34, всплыли в Н.Зеландии (или Австралии?)...


Н.Зеландия)

 
Derek Heley - 22/02/2017

ZK-HUN Mil Mi-34S Hermit
Private
Christchurch - International (CHC / NZCH), New Zealand


https://abpic.co.uk/pictures/registration/ZK-HUN

http://rnzaf.proboards.com/thread/23...tchurch?page=2

https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/42839

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщил нашему блогу сербский военный журналист Светозар Йоканович, ВВС Сербии приняли решение восстановить летную годность легких штурмовиков НЈ-22 Орао .

На базах хранения были выбраны двухместные варианты НЈ-22 Орао, которые находились на хранении с небольшим налетом.

Например, один из выбранных экземпляров - это НJ-22 с номером 25505, выпущенный в сентябре 1987 года. После недолгой службы в ВОЦ (Испытательный центр) он был передан 241-й истребительно-бомбардировочной эскадрилье ВВС Югославии, имел налет 555 часов и был выведен из эксплуатации в июне 1996 года. Причина была проста – Сербии под давлением международного сообщества, пришлось отказаться от большого количества вооружения.

Отобранные самолеты в настоящее время отправляются на сербский авиаремонтный завод "Мома Станойлович", где они пройдут капитальный ремонт и первый этап модернизации. НJ-22 был спроектирован как самолет для обучения пилотов (учебно-боевой).

Теперь идет модернизация навигационной системы, системы управления огнем, изменения задней кабины и сделают самолет совершенно другим. Задняя кабина больше не предназначена для инструктора, теперь в ней будет штурман - оператор вооружения.

На следующем этапе самолет получит контейнер с необходимыми для наведения нового оружия, специально разработанного для модернизированного вариант HJ-22: его основным оружием будет управляемая ракета VRVZ-200 (ВРВЗ-200) с телевизионным и инерциальным наведением с дальностью более 40 километров. Также предусматривается установка новых управляемых ракет М-16Д и управляемых авиационных бомб с лазерным наведением ЛВБ-250 - все вооружение сербского производства.

Предполагается, что после проведенных работ самолеты останутся в эксплуатации в ВВС Сербии до 2035 года "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3826056.html

----------


## OKA

" Мурзилка " и макет Tempest II 

 

Отечественная военная техника (после 1945 г.) • Просмотр темы - Истребители поколения 4++

----------


## OKA

" Европейский консорциум Airbus Helicopters занялся разработкой системы постановки дымовой завесы, которая позволит скрывать вертолеты во время висения или при посадке. Как пишет Jane’s, система создается для легкого многоцелевого вертолета H145M.

Во время посадки или высадки десанта в режиме висения вертолет наиболее уязвим. В некоторых случаях наземные отряды при подготовке места посадки могут заранее поставить дымовую завесу, однако собственных систем для ее постановки вертолеты не имеют.

В Airbus Helicopters полагают, что дымовая завеса позволит значительно повысить безопасность высадки десанта, особенно в режиме висения вертолета. При этом в компании утверждают, что H145M станет первым в мире вертолетом, серийно оборудованным подобной системой.

По словам Марка Хеннинга, руководителя проекта разработки вертолета H145M, предварительные испытания новой системы уже состоялись и признаны успешными. Эти испытания позволили подтвердить концепцию сокрытия вертолетов с помощью дымовой завесы.

Прошедший испытания прототип дымовой системы состоит из боковых генераторов дыма и одного генератора, размещенного под корпусом. Система вырабатывает дым, способный скрыть вертолет не только в видимом, но и в инфракрасном спектре.

Вертолет H145 был разработан во второй половине 1990-х годов. Машина имеет в длину 13 метров и в высоту 3,5 метра. Диаметр несущего винта вертолета составляет 11 метров. Вертолет способен выполнять полеты на скорости в 246 километров в час, а дальность его полета составляет 680 километров.

H145M представляет собой военизированную версию многоцелевого вертолета H145, изначально разработанного для деловой авиации. Эта машина оснащена баллистической защитой, непротекающими топливными баками, оптико-электронной и тепловизионной системами наблюдения.

Кроме того, на вертолет могут быть установлены пулеметы калибра 7,62 или 12,7 миллиметра. Для H145M также ведется разработка пилонов для подвески ракетного вооружения.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/05/smokeScreen

----------


## OKA

" Армения ожидает получить многоцелевые истребители Су-30СМ по контракту с российской стороной в декабре 2019 года или январе 2020-го, заявил министр обороны республики Давид Тоноян.

      "Ожидаем получить в декабре или январе-феврале", - сказал Тоноян журналистам в понедельник.
     Ранее сообщалось, что Армения купила у России четыре многоцелевых истребителя Су-30СМ и планирует покупку новых самолетов.
     Тоноян также отметил, что ВС Армении приобретают, в основном, новое и модернизированное вооружение.
     "Приобретается и по контрактам, и по кредитным программам. Из разных стран, имейте в виду минимум четыре страны", - сказал глава Минобороны.
     Он также сообщил, что российская 102-ая военная база модернизируется и по линии материально-технического обеспечения, и вооружений.
     "Увеличение количества военнослужащих и территории не планируется", - отметил Тоноян.
     Сверхманевренный многоцелевой истребитель Су-30СМ (серийный модернизированный) - один из самых современных боевых самолётов Вооруженных сил России. Двухместный Су-30СМ создан по техническому заданию Воздушно-космических сил РФ на базе самолётов Су-30МК, серийно выпускаемых корпорацией "Иркут" для иностранных заказчиков. Самолёт модернизирован в части систем радиолокации, радиосвязи, государственного опознавания, состава вооружения, катапультного кресла и ряда обеспечивающих систем. Разработчик самолета - "ОКБ Сухого".
     Армения - союзник России по ОДКБ.
     Как сообщалось, Москва предоставляла Еревану государственный кредит на покупку российского вооружения и техники. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...521019&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Интересными новостями поделились немцы из 74-го «гешвадера» тактических истребителей по поводу учебных боев между «еврофайтерами» («Тайфун») и американскими F-35A. «Бои» четыре-на-четыре шли с на больших перегрузках, и хотя «тайфуны» не всегда загоняли F-35A в прицел, но практически всегда были в «доминирующем положении».

Если вспомнить недавнее заявление немцев, что во время последнего авиасалона ILA в Берлине они смогли отслеживать прилет приглашенных F-35A с помощью пассивных локаторов с дистанции 150 км, то возникает подозрение, что это «ж-ж-ж» было не просто так.

Ага, точно – немцы решили заказать дополнительно истребители «тайфун» для замены самолетов первого «транша» – 38 шт, которые должны были скоро снять с вооружения. Новые «тайфуны» должны получить локаторы АФАР – первые среди четырех воздушных флотов их владельцев.

А что, хорошее обоснование продолжения закупок 4-го поколения несмотря на наличие «доступных» истребителей поколения «5–».

PS. Кстати, китайцы распространяют слухи, что их J-11 впервые приняли участие в учениях, используя локаторы АФАР. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/495376.html


" Радары немецких истребителей требуют модернизации. Вчера, 5 ноября, портал defenseworld.net сообщил о том, что генерал-лейтенант люфтваффе Инго Герхарц анонсировал масштабное обновление истребителей Eurofighter Typhoon.

В интервью газете Flug Revue Герхарц рассказал, что Германия отстаёт от других стран в модернизации своей боевой авиации. Если некоторые европейские страны уже получили на вооружение истребители пятого поколения, то люфтваффе продолжают эксплуатировать самолёты четвёртого поколения, почти не модернизируя их.

Основой критики со стороны командующего люфтваффе стали радары истребителей Eurofighter Typhoon. Ещё в 2007 году для этих самолётов были успешно испытаны радары Captor-E, но немецкие «Тайфуны» начнут получать их только к 2022 году. При этом Герхарц отмечает, что с 2018 года истребители начали проходить полноценное и регулярное техническое обслуживание. В дальнейшем возможностям авиации будет уделяться большое внимание — в частности, Германия форсирует процесс разработки нового европейского истребителя, который должен заменить устаревший Tornado. "

https://warspot.ru/15885-nemetskie-t...ii-obnovleniya

----------


## OKA

" Объединенные Арабские Эмираты получат еще десять вертолетов CH-47F Chinook

    Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 7 ноября 2019 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Объединенным Арабским Эмиратам по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) десяти транспортных вертолетов Boeing CH-47F Chinook. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 830,3 млн долл, включая пакеты обучения и технической поддержки.


    Транспортный вертолет Boeing CH-47F Chinook (бортовой номер "2520") ВВС ОАЭ (с) Tony Osborne / www.facebook.com/Scramblemagazine

    Со стороны bmpd напомним, что сейчас ВВС ОАЭ уже располагают 22 вертолетами Boeing CH-47F Chinook, а такжн девятью более старыми вертолетами CH-47C+ Chinook. Все они входят в состав 18-й и 25-й групп Командования специальных операций ОАЭ, дислоцирующихся на авиабазе Сейс-аль-Нахель. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3831386.html

----------


## OKA

" Концерн Boeing представил листовку с кратким описанием истребителя F/A-18E/F для Индии."



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4115047.html

----------


## OKA

" Разработчики перспективного британского истребителя нового поколения Tempest будут проводить испытания его бортовых систем на модифицированном пассажирском самолете Boeing 757. Как пишет Aviation Week, британский оператор технического обслуживания 2Excel Aviation уже получил такой самолет для его ремонта и конвертации в летающую лабораторию.

Летающие лаборатории традиционно используются для испытания новых бортовых систем и двигателей перспективных самолетов. Оборудование, установленное на таких лабораториях, позволяет фиксировать все аспекты работы испытываемых систем, что позволяет существенно упростить и ускорить их дальнейшую доработку.

В качестве летающей лаборатории для испытания авионики, радиолокационной станции, оптико-электронной системы и других сенсоров Tempest будет использоваться лайнер Boeing 757, ранее принадлежавший туроператору TUI. Этот самолет был собран 24 года назад.

Как ожидается, ремонт и конвертация Boeing 757 в летающую лабораторию будут завершены в конце 2019-го — начале 2020 года. В начале же будущего года самолет, оборудованный всем необходимым измерительным оборудованием и рабочими местами специалистов, должен быть передан министерству обороны Великобритании.

Ожидается, что летающая лаборатория на базе Boeing 757, когда не будет задействована в проекте Tempest, будет использоваться для испытания новых систем и перспективного вооружения для истребителей Typhoon и F-35 Lightning II.

Концепт истребителя Tempest был представлен британским министерством обороны в середине прошлого года. Военные планируют использовать новый самолет наравне с F-35 и Typhoon. Новый истребитель планируется принять на вооружение в середине 2030-х годов. В проекте разработки самолета участвуют итальянский концерн Leonardo, а также британские компании BAE Systems, Rolls Royce и MBDA UK.

Предполагается, что перспективный истребитель будет выполнен высокопланом по схеме «бесхвостка» с двумя отклоненными в стороны килями. Самолет будет двухдвигательным с воздухозаборниками, расположенными по сторонам фюзеляжа под крылом.

В конструкции Tempest планируется широко использовать технологии малозаметности. Согласно планам британских военных, боевой самолет будет выполнен опционально пилотируемым — он сможет выполнять полеты под управлением летчика или в полностью автономном режиме.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/13/testbed

----------


## Pilot

ВВС Беларуси получили Су-30СМ. Первая пара 01 и 02 уже на месте в Барановичах ;)

----------


## OKA

" Германские ВВС отказались принимать два «последних» транспортных самолета Эйрбас А400М: «Уже поставленные самолеты обладают различными техническими дефектами, и зная, что эти два самолета будут также далеки от заявленных в контракте характеристик, вооруженные силы решили их просто не принимать!»

На данный момент ВВС Германии успели получить 31 самолет А400М, которые выполнили 1700 различных транспортных задач – в основном по перевозки грузов и персонала, и якобы дозаправок в воздухе. Тем не менее при эксплуатации немцы столкнулись с дефектами винтов – трещины в «болтах», проблемы с приводом системы управления шагом винта, а также «по мелочи»: трещины в подмоторных рамах, в камерах сгорания и створках двигателей, «а также трещины в других деталях».
«Эйрбас», правда, убеждают, что «эксплуатировать можно», если регулярно осматривать. 

Из всех эксплуатантов А400М немцы, похоже, первыми серьезно взбрыкнули (если не считать долгий отказ турок от поставки своего первого самолета – самого первого, самого дефектного). Впрочем, «китайские предупреждения» недоплачивать по контракту уже были… «Но программа слишком большая, чтобы ее прикрыть». Стартовав в 2003 г., в 2010 г. программа уже была банкротом и на гране закрытия, только вливание еще 3,5 млрд евриков как-то спасло ситуация, хотя «Эрбас» все еще работает себе в убыток. Правда, тут на днях очень сильно окучивали индусов, почти додавили Малайзию, но есть вероятность, что этот нарыв прорвет раньше "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/498105.html

----------


## OKA

" Пентагон и Госдепартамент в совместном письме пригрозили властям Египта санкциями, если те приобретут российские истребители Су-35, сообщает газета The Wall Street Journal.

По сведениям издания, в письме госсекретарь Майк Помпео и глава Пентагона Марк Эспер убеждали египетского министра обороны отменить сделку c Россией.

"Новая крупная сделка с Россией как минимум осложнит в будущем обмен военной информацией с США и американскую военную помощь Египту", — цитирует издание письмо, оказавшееся в его распоряжении.
Чиновники Пентагона лично предупреждали главу египетских ВВС о нежелательных последствиях сделки, говорится в материале. Издание отмечает, что сигнал из Вашингтона совпал с визитом в Каир министра обороны России Сергея Шойгу.

О том, что Россия и Египет подписали контракт на поставку истребителей Су-35, сообщил в апреле "Коммерсант", но официально это не подтверждалось. По данным источников издания, соглашение, подразумевающее поставку "свыше двух десятков машин" и средств авиационного поражения, вступило в силу в конце 2018 года. Сумма контракта составляет около двух миллиардов долларов, поставки могут начаться уже в 2020-2021 годах."

https://ria.ru/20191115/1560961883.html

----------


## OKA

" Франция не торопится расставаться со своими истребителями Dassualt Rafale. Вчера, 14 ноября, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что французские ВВС планируют держать их на вооружении до 2070 года.

По словам заместителя начальника штаба, планов и программ ВВС Франции генерал-майора Фредерика Паризо, запланировано ещё четыре этапа модернизации Rafale, помимо уже одобренного F3-R. Таким образом, французский истребитель сможет оставаться на боевом дежурстве ещё около полувека.
Следующий стандарт F4 планируется ввести в строй в период с 2023 по 2030 год. Он будет включать в себя: усовершенствования радара, модуля TALIOS и модуля разведки Reco NG; модернизацию комплекса связи самолёта; улучшенные дисплеи на шлеме пилота; новый блок управления двигателем; способность нести новое вооружение, такое как ракета класса «воздух-воздух» Mica Next-Generation (NG) и 1000-кг AASM. В дополнение к усовершенствованиям программного и аппаратного обеспечения, модернизация F4 будет включать в себя спутниковую антенну, а также новую систему помощи в прогнозировании и диагностике.

Rafale — многоцелевой истребитель четвёртого поколения, разработанный компанией Dassault Aviation в 80-е годы. Первый полёт истребителя состоялся в 1986 году, в 2004 году он поступил на вооружение ВМС, а двумя годами позже — ВВС Франции. Кроме того, Rafale вскоре поступит на вооружение ВВС Египта, Индии и Катара."

https://warspot.ru/15950-rafale-pros...eschyo-polveka

----------


## Avia M

Индийское издание пишет, что способность к длительному барражированию у Rafale в 1,5 раза выше, чем у Су-30МКИ. Дальность полета первого составляет 780-1055 километров против 400-550 километров у второго. Также французский истребитель способен за сутки совершать до пяти боевых вылетов, тогда как российский — только три.

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5dd11...ndex.ru%2Fnews

У издания праздник какой? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

" 16 ноября 2019 года министр обороны Сербии Александр Вулин посетил аэродром ВВС и ПВО Сербии Батайница близ Белграда, где ознакомился с ходом строительства там инфраструктуры, в первую очередь ангаров, для обеспечения базирования истребителей МиГ-29, недавно полученных Сербией от России и Белоруссии. Было заявлено, что строительные работы будут завершены к концу года.

Напомним, что ВВС Сербии сейчас располагают 14 истребителями МиГ-29, в том числе доставшимися от бывших ВВС Югославии тремя МиГ-29 типа 9-12Б (бортовые номера 18101, 18102, 18108) и одним МиГ-29УБ (бортовой номер 18301), переданными Россией из наличия в 2017 году четырьмя МиГ-29  - одним типа 9-12А (бортовой номер 18151) и тремя типа 9-13 (бортовые номера 18201, 18202, 18203) - и двумя МиГ-29УБ (бортовые номера 18351 и 18352), и четырьмя переданными Белоруссией из наличия в 2019 году МиГ-29 типа 9-13 (бортовые номера 18204, 18205, 18206 и 18207). "

Фото :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3844448.html

----------


## Avia M

Какую "расточительность" позволяет себе Сербия! Чем опыт открытого хранения не угодил?... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Какую "расточительность" позволяет себе Сербия! Чем опыт открытого хранения не угодил?...


Может матчасть берегут? ))

Был ещё опыт подземного хранения))

" ... Опыт арабо-израильской войны 1967 г. подтвердил необходимость наличия на аэродромах большого количества подземных и бетонированных укрытий для самолетов. Некоторые их них были просто подземными ангарами для самолетов, как на военном аэродроме «Понике« (Ponikve) под Ужице, аэродром «Бутмир» (Butmir) под Сараево, аэродроме «Ладжевцы»(Lađevci) под Кралево...."

" В данном материале рассмотрена лишь небольшая часть из югославского опыта использования естественных и искусственных подземных пустот (сооружений) в целях ведения боевых действий и гражданской обороны. Во многих странах, изучение данного опыта является  важным материалом для более полного выявления, приспособления и рационального использования горных выработок и пещер нашей страны в качестве защитных сооружений на особый период."

https://balkanist.ru/po-sledam-podze...ij-yugoslavii/

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 19 ноября 2019 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о предстоящей продаже Марокко по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) 36 (в том числе 12 в опционе) боевых вертолетов Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian, в поставку должно войти также вооружение. Только 18 из 36 вертолетов будут оснащены надвтулочными РЛС AN/APG-78 Longbow. Продажа санкционирована Государственным департаментом США. Общая предполагаемая стоимость поставки составит 4.25 млрд долл.

Cогласно уведомлению, в поставку из вооружения войдут 551 управляемая ракета AGM-114R Hellfire (в том числе 110 опционных); 60 управляемых ракет AGM-114L Hellfire; 72 учебные ракеты M36E9 Hellfire Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM); 53 управляемые ракеты AIM-92H Stinger класса "воздух-воздух", 29 учебных ракет Stinger Captive Flight Trainers (CFT) и восемь учебных ракет Stinger Aerial Handling Trainers (AHT); (588 (в том числе 110 опционных) корректируемых ракет калибра 70 мм Advanced Precision Kill Weapon System (APKWS); 5216 (в том числе 1320 опционных) неуправляемых авиационных ракет калибра 70 мм; и 93000 (в том числе 27500 опционных) выстрелов к 30-мм пушке. 

По сообщениям марокканских ресурсов, в случае подписания межправительственного соглашения по FMS поставка вертолетов АН-64Е Марокко может быть начата в 2021 году.

Сейчас ВВС Марокко в качестве боевых вертолетов располагают примерно 24 уже устаревшими французскими легкими вертолетами Aérospatiale SA 342М/L Gazelle, закупавшимися с 1978 года и оснащенными ПТУР НОТ. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3847433.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщается, 20 ноября 2019 года на проходящем в Дубае международном авиасалоне Dubai Airshow 2019 группа Caldius LLC из Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов получила контракт на сумму 2,373 млрд эмиратских дирхамов (около 260 млн долл) на поставку ВВС ОАЭ 24 двухместных турбовинтовых легких боевых самолетов В-250, что стало первым заказом на эти самолеты. Calidus планирует построить для серийной сборки самолетов В-250 производственное предприятие в городе Эль-Айн в Абу-Даби.

 

Второй опытный образец турбовинтового легкого боевого самолета Calidus В-250 (бразильская регистрация PR-ZNU, бортовой номер "981") в экспозиции международного авиасалона Dubai Airshow 2019. Дубай,17.11.2019 (с) Jeff Martin / www.defensenews.com

Наш блог уже сообщал о двухместном турбовинтовом легком боевом самолете В-250, созданным при финансировании группы Calidus по программе Bader и впервые представленном Calidus на прошлом дубайском авиасалоне Dubai Airshow 2017.  Фактическим разработчиком и изготовителем самолета В-250 выступила бразильская компания Novaer, а главным конструктором В-250 является работающий на Novaer бразильский авиаконструктор Йозеф Ковач (Joseph Kovács) - ранее главный создатель широко известных удачных турбовинтовых самолетов того же класса Embraer EMB-312 Tucano и EMB-314 Super Tucano.

Компания Novaer была создана в 1998 году Луисом Пауло Жуанкуэйра (Luiz Paulo Juanqueira), ранее возглавлявшим дивизион компании Embraer по производству и поставке авиационных компонентов. Novaer cама занялась производством таких компонентов и авиационных систем, став заметным их поставщиком для Embraer, и в первую очередь для производства самолетов Super Tucano. В 2007 году Novaer пригласила на работу Йозефа Ковача и приобрела все права на его самостоятельные разработки, а затем и нашла эмиратского инвестора в лице группы Calidus для реализации ряда авиационных проектов.

Сам самолет В-250 был заказан Calidus в 2015 году и разработан в условиях секретности под руководством Ковача всего за 25 месяцев (включая изготовление двух летных прототипов) на предприятии Novaer в Сан-Жозе-дус-Кампусе (штат Сан-Паулу)..Первый прототип самолета В-250 с бразильской регистрацией PR-ZNT (бортовой номер "980") совершил первый полет в Бразилии в конце июня 2017 года, а второй прототип  с бразильской регистрацией PR-ZNU (бортовой номер "981") - в ноябре 2017 нрда. Оба прототипа были затем перевезены в ОАЭ Ии демонстрировались на Dubai Airshow 2017 и Dubai Airshow 2019.

Конструкция В-250 основывается на проекте разработанного Ковачем в начале 2000-х годов самолета А-67 Dragon, который планировала производить в США созданная для этого в 2004 году компания US Aircraft Corporation. Прототип А-67 был построен по подряду небольшой американской компанией Golden Aviation в Миссури, но потерпел аварию при посадке в первом же испытательном полете в октябре 2006 года. После этого проект А-67 был полностью переработан, став более крупным самолетом, получившим обозначение К-52 (Т-Хс), но US Aircraft Corporation фактически прекратила существование, и уже построенный образец К-52 так и не поднимался в воздух.

Самолет В-250 цельнокомпозитный и имеет несколько большие размеры, чем Tucano и Super Tucano, и, в отличие от последних, позиционируется именно как легкий боевой ударный самолет (в первую очередь, противоповстанческий) с возможностями использования в качестве самолета разведки и наблюдения. Возможные учебные функции рассматриваются как вторичные. Длина В-250 составляет 10,98 м, размах крыла 12,08 м. В-250 имеет двухместную кабину с тандемным размещением экипажа в катапультируемых креслах, оснащен турбовинтовым двигателем Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6A-68 взлетной мощностью 1600 л.с. с четырехлопастным винтом Hartzell, комплексом авионики Rockwell Collins ProLine Fusion II, а также подфюзеляжной круглосуточной оптико-электронной станцией Wescam MX-15 Шасси усиленное для эксплуатации с грунта. Самолет оснащен семью узлами внешней подвески, общая масса подвесного вооружения до 3960 фунтов (1796 кг).
Прототипы В-250 демонстрировались с разнообразным вооружением, в том числе  с управляемыми бомбами со спутниковой коррекцией эмиратской компании Tawazun Dynamics, ракетами Hellfire, южнокорейскими 70-мм корректируемыми ракетами LIG Nex1 LOGIR с инфракрасной системой наведения и малогабаритными управляемыми боеприпасами DS-16.

C четырьмя 250-фунтовыми УАБ с лазерным наведением GBU-58 Paveway II, двумя ракетами Sidewinder класса "воздух-воздух" и подвесным баком радиус действия B-250 заявлен в 560 миль (1037 км) на крейсерской скорости 250 узлов. В разведывательной конфигурации с тремя подесными баками радиус действия составит 1180 миль (2185 км) при скорости 280 узлов.

Перегоночная дальность В-250 составляет 2400 миль (4445 км); продолжительность полета до 12 часов; максимальная скорость 301 узел (557 км/ч); практический потолок более 30 тысяч футов.  Эксплуатационные расходы, как заявляется, составят 1200 долл. США за час полета. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3847418.html

----------


## Avia M

> Россия продаст Турции истребитель четвертого поколения Су-35 при условии покупки страной истребителя пятого поколения Су-57, сообщил Defense News на выставке Dubai Airshow 2019 директор по международному сотрудничеству «Ростеха» Виктор Кладов.  Об этом пишет Lenta.ru.


Интересный подход. Китай успел...

----------


## GThomson

> Интересный подход. Китай успел...


торговля с нагрузкой - это наше всё...

----------


## Fencer

Россия передала Монголии два истребителя МиГ-29УБ https://ria.ru/20191126/1561590929.html

----------


## AndyK

> Россия передала Монголии два истребителя МиГ-29УБ https://ria.ru/20191126/1561590929.html


№ 18 и № 50 Фоторепортаж https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1770042.html
PS. Прилетели под звездами, на месте ОЗ и "реги" заклеили "оракалом"

----------


## Fencer

В рамках безвозмездной военно-технической помощи Россия передала Киргизии вертолеты и радиолокационные станции, модернизированные на российских предприятиях https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2263917@egNews

----------


## Red307

> В рамках безвозмездной военно-технической помощи Россия передала Киргизии вертолеты и радиолокационные станции, модернизированные на российских предприятиях https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2263917@egNews


Следом за модернизацией РЛС надо ЗРК и самолёты подарить. А иначе как «Они значительно расширят возможности по защите воздушных рубежей государства от любых проявлений террористической опасности»?

----------


## OKA

" Индийское агентство по оборонным разработкам продолжает креативить: то палубный истребитель планирует с нуля запилить за шесть лет, то решило объединить самолет ДРЛОиУ с заправщиком. Не, серьезно. 
В принципе понять "логику" можно: уже третий раз индусы запускают конкурс на новый самолет-заправщик. Два раза "побеждал" А330 и "фаворит" в третьем забеге. Плюс "Эрбас-милитэри" давно окучивает индусов по поводу самолета ДРЛО на базе А330 - на снимке. И тут индусов клюнула прекрасная идея - объединить, два в одном! Вообще смысл самолетов-заправщиков на базе подобных гражданских "грузовиков" в трансформируемости - в грузовой отсек можно поставить дополнительные топливные баки и привет, емкая такая "дойная корова". Чуть что - баки долой и трансформируемый грузо-пассажирский самолет. 
А что они будут делать с самолетом ДРЛО? Там оборудование не демонтируешь, свободного места на самом деле не особо много. А турбулентность от тарелки? Или как европейцы будут от великого ума удлинять топливные шланги?

Но как, Холмс?! Но после того как "Боинг" просчитался с емкостью топливных баков на "Пегасе" - удивить сложно "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/504633.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщается, 29 ноября 2019 года ВВС Ирака получили последние два учебно-боевых самолета T-50IQ производства южнокорейской авиастроительной корпорации Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI), из 24 единиц, заказанных по контракту 2013 года. Самолеты имеют иракские бортовые номера IQAF-5023 и IQAF-5024. Все 24 полученных самолета (бортовые номера с IQAF-5001 по IQAF-5024) поступили на вооружение 204-й учебной эскадрильи ВВС Ирака на авиабазе Аль-Сайба близ Басры.


Oдин из двух последних полученных ВВС Ирака южнокорейских учебно-боевых самолетов KAI T-50IQ (бортовой номер IQAF-5023) из 24 единиц, заказанных по контракту 2013 года. Аль-Сайба (Басра), 29.11.2019 (с) ВВС Ирака

Южнокорейская корпорация Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) подписала контракт стоимостью 1,1 млрд долл на поставку Ираку 24 учебно-боевых самолетов/легких истребителей T-50IQ 12 декабря 2013 года. Данный самолет является адаптированной под требования ВВС Ирака версией разработанного и выпускаемого KAI учебно-боевого самолета/легкого истребителя FA-50 - варианта учебно-боевого самолета Т-50 Golden Eagle совместной разработки KAI и Lockheed Martin. На момент заключения этот контракт стал крупнейшим единовременным соглашением о продаже на экспорт южнокорейского вооружения, и остается крупнейшим контрактом на поставку за рубеж самолетов серии Т-50. В стоимость контракта была включена подготовка иракского летного и наземного состава. В последующем KAI заключила также несколько контрактов на комплексную подлержку иракских самолетов на срок 25 лет, общей стоимостью 2 млрд долл.

По условиям контракта поставки самолетов T-50IQ ВВС Ирака должны быть начаты в апреле 2016 года и осуществлены в течении 12 месяцев к апрелю 2017 года. Первый самолет T-50IQ совершил первый полет на предприятии KAI в Санчхоне 13 июля 2015 года и первые пять самолетов были формально переданы ВВС Ирака в Санчхоне в декабре 2015 года. Фактически поставки значительно затянулись из-за возникших финансовых проблем иракской стороны и затягивания подгототовки иракского личного состава. Лишь в марте 2017 года в Ирак в Басру были доставлены первые шесть самолетов T-50IQ (бортовые номера с IQAF-5001 по IQAF-5006), ввод которых в строй ВВС Ирака затянулся до конца 2017 года. Вторая партия из шести самолетов T-50IQ была поставлена в июне 2018 года, еще шесть - в октябре 2018 года, а окончательно поставки всех 24 машин Ираку завершились только теперь.

Фактически в ВВС Ирака самолеты T-50IQ используются не только к самолеты повышенной подготовки и переходные для подготовки летного состава истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16C/D (F-16IQ), но и как легкие истребители и штурмовики. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3857240.html

----------


## Avia M

Версия перспективного истребителя JAS-39E Gripen E, разработанная специально для ВВС Швеции, 3 декабря 2019 года совершила первый полет.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/05/gripen

----------


## Pilot

Египет потерял еще один МиГ. Летчик катапультировался

----------


## OKA

" Японские власти сообщили, что в стране уже в 2020 году может начаться разработка нового истребителя на замену F-2.

Как пишет «Экономика сегодня», на эти цели могут пустить более 10 млрд иен (около 92 миллионов долларов). Также уточняется, что новый самолет Япония планирует разрабатывать совместно с США и Великобританией. При этом Токио рассчитывает максимально задействовать собственные технологии и наработки.

Ранее китайские журналисты предположили, что Япония готовится в любой момент стать ядерной державой. По их мнению, у этой страны есть все возможности для изготовления ядерного оружия."

https://svpressa.ru/war21/news/251598/


Как раз началась у них разработка ракеты с дальностью 400км .

По континентальному побережью (базам и мегаполисам) РФ и КНР жахнуть- самое оно))

https://svpressa.ru/war21/article/227689/


" 12 вертолетов на общую сумму в 650 миллионов долларов продают Соединенные Штаты Чехии. Предполагается поставить вертолеты типов UH-1Y Venom и AH-1Z Viper.

«Стороны подписали соглашение о поставке Чехии восьми многоцелевых вертолетов UH-1Y Venom и четырех ударных вертолетов AH-1Z Viper. Сделка, которую Марк Эспер назвал историческим моментом, заключена почти на 650 миллионов долларов, это самая крупная военная закупка Чехии у США», — сообщили новость в Пентагоне.

В министерстве обороны США отметили, что вертолеты придет на замену советским машинам, стоящим на вооружении Чехии со времен Варшавского договора. "

https://svpressa.ru/war21/news/251584/

----------


## OKA

" В свете объявленных намерений Соединенных Штатов отказаться от поставки Турции истребителей пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35A, Турция хочет ускорить создание собственного истребителя по программе TF-X. Как сообщает британская газета "The Guardian" в материале Patrick Wintour "Turkey plans to speed up fighter jet project with Britain" , министр иностранных дел Мевлют Чавушоглу заявил, что Турция планирует ускорить сотрудничество с Великобританией по созданию двигателя для истребителя нового поколения TF-X для ВВС Турции.

Соглашение стоимостью 100 млн фунтов стерлингов о совместного предприятия по разработке и производстве двигателя для TF-X между турецкой группой Kale Group и и компанией Rolls-Royce, подписанное в 2017 году с участием тогдашнего премьер-министра Великобритании Терезы Мэй, было фактически заморожено в марте 2019 года. Приостановка соглашения была связана с разногласиями сторон о правах на интеллектуальную собственность, а иакже движениями турецкой стороны в сторону предложений от альтернативных поставщиков, включая Россию.

Теперь объявлено о возрождении сделки с Rolls-Royce. Помимо прочего, это может быть также средством предупреждения Конгресса США, активно выступающего за запрет на продажу Турции F-35, о том, что Турция все еще имеет союзников и альтернативных поставщиков, если ее доступ к F-35 будет остановлен.

Перспективный турецкий истребитель TF-X (MMU) cоздается при головной роли турецкой авиастроительной корпорации Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) в сотрудничестве с корпорацией BAE Systems. Он должен быть оснащен двумя двигателями тягой около 12 тысяч кг каждый. Первый полет первого прототипа TF-X запланирован на 2023 год. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3873228.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

Индия намерена приобрести сотни российских боевых самолётов.

Несмотря на активную критику со стороны Индии российских истребителей, стало известно о том, что в ближайшем времени Нью-Дели намерено заключить контракты с российскими авиапроизводителями на покупку сотен истребителей, среди которых присутствуют как уже хорошо знакомые Индии МиГ-29 и Су-30МКИ, так и сравнительно новые самолёты, в частности, речь идёт об учебно-боевых Як-130, МиГ-35 и даже Су-57.

«С учетом того, что ВВС Индии планируют амбициозное расширение своего фронтового боевого флота и стремятся к 2027 году увеличить число боевых единиц, страна намерена инвестировать значительные средства в приобретение широкого спектра российских боевых самолетов. В частности, пять классов российских реактивных самолетов выделяются в качестве платформ, в которые Индия, скорее всего, инвестирует в ближайшем будущем, причины которых совершенно очевидны», - сообщает «The Military Watch Magazine».

Среди упомянутых боевых и учебно-боевых самолётов выделены МиГ-29, Су-30МКИ, Як-130, и даже самые современные российские истребители – МиГ-35 и Су-57.

Учитывая представленные доводы, речь может идти о сотнях приобретаемых российских истребителей, что в свою очередь позволит России заключить контракты на многомиллиардные суммы.

Индия намерена купить сотни российских истребителей, включая МиГ-35 и даже Су-57

Опять песни с танцами?)

----------


## Avia M

> Опять песни с танцами?)


Так в индийских традициях. Вспомните болливуд. :Smile:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Так в индийских традициях. Вспомните болливуд.


Вот пущай теперь MMRCA экранизируют!)))

----------


## Let_nab

*Украина хочет боевые вертолеты AH-64 Apache*

https://www.ukrmilitary.com/2019/12/ah-64-apache.html

Украинский веб-ресурс www.ukrmilitary.com сообщает, что министерство обороны Украины планирует обновить парк армейской авиации вооруженных сил Украины за счет закупки американских боевых вертолетов Boeing AH-64 Apache.

Cообщается, что такое решение принято по результатам оборонного обзора, который завершился на прошлой неделе, а его результаты переданы в Кабинет министров Украины. При осмотре были оценены угрозы нацбезопасности и перспективы развития среды безопасности; осуществлено планирование сил и ресурсов; формирования перспективной модели организации обороны и составляющих сил обороны.

Результаты осмотра станут базой для разработки Стратегии военной безопасности Украины, стратегий и программ развития видов и родов войск вооруженных сил Украины, других компонентов сил обороны.

В украинском военном ведомстве считают, что необходимо ликвидировать пробелы в возможностях украинской армии и украинского оборонно-промышленного комплекса закупкой современного вооружения из-за рубежом, включая вертолеты Boeing AH-64 Apache, истребители General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon , зенитные ракетные системы Patriot, противотанковые ракетные комплексы Javelin, и др.

В 2019 году Украина впервые направила официальный запрос на приобретение военного оборудования в Соединенных Штатах через программу иностранных военных продаж министерства обороны США (Foreign Military Sales - FMS), что стало возможным благодаря подписанию соглашения о сотрудничестве в сфере поддержки между Кабинетом министров Украины и закупочной организацией НАТО..

ПСи: Наш Газпром профинансирует... Сейчас отдадут им по суду 3 млд, плюс транзит через них додавили и скидки всякие... Вот тут уже пишут - https://news.mail.ru/politics/39956615/?frommail=1

----------


## Mig

*В Польше предпочли российские МиГ-29 американским F-35 – СМИ*


ВАРШАВА, 20 декабря 2019, 09:57 — REGNUM Министерство обороны Польши выступило с жесткой критикой в отношении американского истребителя пятого поколения F-35 и решило полностью отказаться от закупок таких машин. Об этом 20 декабря сообщает портал Defence24.
«Мы работали над определением каталога возможностей, необходимых с точки зрения потребностей вооруженных сил Польши в контексте эксплуатации самолетов F-35. Эти подготовительные работы, обоснования о потенциальных областях сотрудничества или взаимодействия, обсуждались в мае-июле с участием представителей Вооруженных сил Республики Польша, Польской группы вооружений, институтов и военных университетов. <…> Американцы предлагали нам ряд мероприятий по техническому обслуживанию и ремонту (истребителей F-35), но мы обнаружили, что это не отвечает нашим потребностям», — заявили в польском военном ведомстве.
https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2813193.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает алжирский ресурс "MenaDeefense", Алжир якобы заключил контракты на закупку в России 14 истребителей Су-57Э, 14 истребителей Су-35 и 14 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34. Исполнение контрактов запланировано на период до 2025 года. Сообщается, что решение о закупке Су-57Э было принято летом 2019 года в ходе визита алжирской делегации на авиасалон МАКС-2019."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3888294.html

----------


## lindr

> 14 фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34.


Вот это вызывает сомнения, штат Алжирской истребительной эскадрильи 14 машин, бомбардировочной -20.

----------


## stream

почти знаменательно, первые поставки Су-24МК были в 1989г

----------


## lindr

> почти знаменательно, первые поставки Су-24МК были в 1989г


А последние ЕМНИП 2006 (модернизация не в счет.)

----------


## Avia M

ВВС Алжира опубликовали фотографию с российскими Су-57 и Су-35 на вооружении страны. :Cool:  
Подробнее на: Алжир показал покупаемые у России истребители Су-57 и Су-35

----------


## ZHeN

> ВВС Алжира опубликовали фотографию с российскими Су-57 и Су-35 на вооружении страны. 
> Подробнее на: Алжир показал покупаемые у России истребители Су-57 и Су-35


но без Су-34 ! О.О

----------


## Avia M

Турецкие СМИ сообщили о заключении контракта с Россией на покупку 32 истребителей Су-35.

Подробнее на: Турецкие СМИ: Турция покупает 32 истребителя Су-35

----------


## GThomson

> но без Су-34 ! О.О


с него фотографировали!

----------


## stream

> с него фотографировали!


главное, автор тот же ))

----------


## Pilot

В Израиле затопило авиабазу Хацор. несколько самолетов оказалось в воде.

В результате потопа повреждены восемь истребителей-бомбардировщиков F-16 и получили легкие ранения пять летчиков. 




https://mignews.com/news/disasters/1...234_19845.html

А дежурными тягачами слабо было самолеты вытянуть на высокие точки аэродрома?

----------


## Avia M

Вооруженные силы США закупили 50 новых военно-транспортных самолетов C-130J Super Hercules общей стоимостью более $3 млрд. 
24 самолета HC-130J и MC-130J (поисково-спасательный и патрульный самолет и самолет снабжения для сил специального назначения - прим. ТАСС) будут переданы ВВС, 20 KC-130J (самолет-заправщик - прим. ТАСС) - Корпусу морской пехоты, шесть HC-130J (морской патрульный и поисково-спасательный самолет - прим. ТАСС) - Береговой охране США"

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/7514649

----------


## LansE293

> Греция планирует приобрести F-35 A Lightning II
> 
> 9 января 2020 года, после официального визита премьер-министра Кирякоса Мицотакиса в Белый дом министр обороны Греции Никос Панайотопулос раскрыл планы вооружения Греции.
> 
> В рамках планов вооружения Греция хочет приобрести 24 самолета Lockheed F-35 A Lightning II, включая все необходимую структуру ниже, по цене 3 млрд долларов США. Кроме того, страна намерена приступить к модернизации более 80 F-16 C / D Fighting Fighting Falcons, а также приобретение военных кораблей и других военных материалов.
> 
> Говоря с Skai TV 9 января, Никос Панайотопулос заявил, что планы F-35 A - это усилия Греции по достижению "превосходства воздуха над Турцией" в ближайшие годы. Ссылаясь на переговоры, как процедура потребления времени, он считает, что приобретение F-35 A Lightning II начнется после 2024. года.


https://www.facebook.com/Scramblemag...21799084513269

----------


## OKA

"..Источник в российской делегации сказал “Ъ”, что Москва готова выделить Коломбо дополнительные средства для приобретения в кредит шести истребителей Су-30 и партии бронетранспортеров БТР-82А..."

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4220123?from=four_mir

----------


## Fencer

ЦАМТО / Новости / ВВС Индии объявили о формировании первой эскадрильи истребителей Су-30МКИ, вооруженных КР

----------


## Pilot

Алжир потерял Су-30 . Экипаж погиб.

Un avion de chasse  de type Sukhoi Su-30 s'est écrasé lundi soir à Oum El Bouaghi. Deux militaires, un lieutenant et un lieutenant-colonel, sont morts

https://twitter.com/i/status/1221954512295997440

----------


## Pilot

ТАСС, 29 января. Военно-транспортный самолет потерпел в среду крушение в иракской провинции Анбар, расположенной на западе страны. Об этом сообщил новостной портал El Nashra.

По его данным, первая информация указывает, что самолет был американским. На его борту, предположительно, находились четыре человека. Все они погибли.

Также указывается, что крушение потерпел самолет типа C-27J Spartan, военно-транспортный борт итало-американского производства.

----------


## Fencer

Вьетнам закупит в России партию учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 https://topwar.ru/167245-vetnam-zaku...v-jak-130.html

----------


## Red307

> Вьетнам закупит в России партию учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 https://topwar.ru/167245-vetnam-zaku...v-jak-130.html


Интересно, на учебные самолёты распространяется американский закон "о противодействии чему-то там", что б российское оружие не покупали? А то Индонезия тоже бодро "покупала Су-35".

----------


## OKA

" Польша подписала контракт на покупку у США 32 истребителей F-35, передает корреспондент РИА Новости.

По информации польских военных, стоимость контракта составляет около 4,6 миллиарда долларов. Изначально госдепартамент и конгресс США одобрили продажу Польше 32 самолетов F-35 на сумму 6,5 миллиарда долларов.

В рамках того же договора кроме 32 самолетов F-35A польские военные получат логистический и учебный пакеты. В состав логистического пакета входит в том числе восемь тренажеров, запасные части, информационная система управления эксплуатацией самолетов, оборудование, необходимое для текущего наземного обслуживания, а в состав учебного - обучение летчиков и технического персонала.

Ожидается, что ВВС Польши приступят к полноценной эксплуатации истребителей F-35 в 2026 году, а первые самолеты в рамках контракта будут произведены в 2024 году. Пока же на аэродром авиабазы в Демблине приземлился демонстрационный экземпляр F-35.

Польское руководство уделяет большое внимание данной сделке. На церемонии подписания соглашения присутствовали не только министр национальной обороны страны Мариуш Блащак, но и президент Анджей Дуда и премьер-министр Матеуш Моравецкий.

Планируется, что F-35 придут на смену истребителям МиГ-29 и Су-22 советского производства, которые до сих пор находятся на вооружении ВВС Польши.

Дуда во время церемонии подписания договора заявил, что Польша ранее не заключала такого крупного контракта на закупку вооружения. "Это самый крупный оборонный контракт в нашей истории", - сказал он, отметив, что "польская армия будет вооружена современнейшими самолетами пятого поколения".

В свою очередь Блащак заявил, что с приобретением этих самолетов "польское воздушные силы входят в новый этап развития". "Мы входим в элитарных клуб государств, которые имеют F-35", - сказал он.

Присутствовавшая на церемонии посол США в Польше Джорджетта Мосбахер в свою очередь похвалила Польшу за активную модернизацию армии. "Польша - образцовый пример, если речь идет о модернизации НАТО", - сказала она."

https://ria.ru/20200131/1564120112.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Пристегнули к уродцу)) И похвалили)) 

 "Гут, Анджей, гут" ))


Приятным бонусом для налогоплательщиков стран с F-35 станут золотые кейсы для золотых шлемов имени А.Македонского  :Biggrin: 

" Специальный кейс для хранения шлема пилота американского истребителя F-35 Lightning II. Стоимость изделия, по словам Пентагона, была снижена с 700 до 400 тысяч долларов. "



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4463322.html

----------


## OKA

" Легкий транспортник C295 превратили в «летающий танкер»


KC295 производит дозаправку транспортника C295 Sergio Flores / Airbus

Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus провел испытания переделанного в самолет-заправщик транспортника C295. Согласно сообщению концерна, C295 впервые перекачал топливо на другой самолет. Во время испытаний реципиентом выступил другой транспортник C295.

Транспортный самолет C295 был разработан в 1990-х годах, а его серийное производство ведется с 2000 года в Испании на предприятии CASA (принадлежит Airbus). 295 способен развивать скорость до 580 километров в час и совершать полеты на расстояние до 1,3 тысячи километров.

Грузоподъемность транспортника составляет 9,3 тонны. Самолет предназначен для транспортировки 71 бойца. Транспортник приспособлен для посадки на неподготовленные аэродромы.

Благодаря универсальности транспортника на его базе разработаны несколько специализированных самолетов, включая базовый патрульный CN295, пожарный C295F и самолет радиоэлектронной разведки C295 SIGINT.

Разработка «летающего танкера» на базе C295 ведется с конца 2018 года. Для самолета создали съемный комплект топливного оборудования с местом оператора заправки. Самолет оснащен заправочной системой типа «шланг-конус» и видеосистемой дистанционного обзора. Длина шланга составляет 30,5 метра.

Испытания самолета, который, как сообщалось ранее получит обозначение KC295, проводились в Испании в дневное время. В полете, проходившем на скорости 100-130 узлов (185-240 километров в час), KC295 передал транспортнику C295 1,5 тонны топлива. Испытания признаны успешными.

Кроме того, KC295 выполнил ночной вылет, во время которого выпустил топливный шланг. К этому шлангу подлетел истребитель F/A-18 Hornet ВВС Испании, однако стыковаться с конусом не стал. Таким образом была проверена возможность выравнивания полетных параметров самолетов в ночное время. Полет проходил на скорости 210 узлов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/01/30/c295

----------


## OKA

" Япония всерьёз намерена создать собственный стелс-истребитель. Вчера, 30 января, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны Японии выпустило рендер своего перспективного истребителя и огласило дальнейшие планы по его разработке.

Программа разработки перспективного истребителя, ранее известного как Future Fighter и F-3, теперь официально переименована в FX. В текущем году на разработку планируется потратить $256,5 млн, из которых 60% будет выделено на исследовательские проекты, а оставшиеся 40% — «на деятельность по концептуальному проектированию в развитии под руководством Японии».


​Рендер перспективного истребителя FX janes.com 

Представленный рендер выглядит весьма футуристично и, вероятно, реальный образец будет несколько отличаться от его ранней визуализации. При этом принять на вооружение новые самолёты в Минобороны Японии планируют уже до 2035 года, когда начнётся активное списание истребителей F-2.

Самолёты F-2 начали поступать на вооружение в 2000-е годы и должны завершить службу в 2030-е годы. Всего на вооружении ВВС Японии состоит 91 истребитель F-2. По неофициальной информации, проект разработки F-3 рассчитан на 15 лет и будет стоить $15 млрд. Ранее в Японии уже построили и испытали демонстратор технологий для истребителя нового поколения под названием ATD-X Shinshin, также известный как Mitsubishi X-2. "

https://warspot.ru/16462-fx-stels-po-yaponski

Всё-таки свою конструкторскую школу решили поддержать ))

"На амеров надейся, да сам не плошай" ))

----------


## OKA

В продолжение темы Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников ,

познавательно :

https://kloch4.livejournal.com/68839.html

----------


## Fencer

Нигерия получила первый модернизированный вертолет Ми-171Е https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1823129.html

----------


## Fencer

Мехико рассматривает возможность поставок военных вертолетов из России https://ria.ru/20200207/1564375617.html

----------


## OKA

" Франция и Германия занялись созданием истребителя нового поколения


FCAS Dassault

Франция и Германия заключили соглашение о создании и проведении летных испытаний демонстратора истребителя нового поколения, разработка которого ведется в рамках проекта FCAS. Как сообщает Flightglobal, первый полет самолета намечен на 2026 год. В ближайшие полтора года разработчики должны определить ключевые технологии истребителя и подготовить его аванпроект.

Деление реактивных истребителей на поколение носит чисто условный характер, поскольку единых критериев разделения боевой авиации не существует. Например, если для российских истребителей пятого поколения сверхманевренность является обязательным свойством, то американские военные делают ставку на дальность действия ракетного вооружения.

Головным разработчиком истребителя проекта FCAS стала французская компания Dassault. В проекте также участвует европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus. Какими характеристиками будет обладать перспективный франко-немецкий истребитель, пока неизвестно. В составе ВВС Германии и Франции новые истребители должны будут заменить самолеты четвертого поколения — Dassault Rafale и Eurofighter Typhoon.

В конце прошлого года министерство обороны Японии опубликовало проектное изображение истребителя NGF (Next Generation Fighter, истребитель следующего поколения), ранее обозначавшегося военными как F3 и Future Fighter («истребитель будущего»). Предполагается, что для проекта своего самолета японские конструкторы могут заимствовать наработки по европейскому проекту истребителя FCAS/

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/17/fcas

Супер-торнадо-тайфун-рафаль ))

Англы с италами, наверное, окончательно на F-35 подсели))

----------


## Red307

А говорили, Сингапур бедная страна...



> Это удивительно, но Турция, судя по всему, так и не получит F-35, в то время как город-государство Сингапур, по размерам уступающий Санкт-Петербургу, будет иметь на вооружении самые современные на сегодняшний день истребители.
> 
> Маленькая страна и одновременно могучий финансовый центр располагает внушительным парком боевой авиации. Всего у него свыше 400 летательных аппаратов, включая 9 воздушных заправщиков, 24 истребителя-бомбардировщика F-15SG и 74 многоцелевых истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon.
> 
> Теперь Сингапур и США ведут переговоры о поставках F-35B. Как заявил глава ВВС города-государства Кельвин Хонг, вопрос почти решенный, осталось уладить некоторые вопросы логистики. При этом стоимость приобретения и эксплуатации F-35B якобы будет сопоставима с аналогичными показателями F-15SG. Слова генерал-майора приводит Defense News.
> Первые четыре самолета, которые купит Сингапур, будут сначала базироваться в США. Местные летчики станут набираться опыта у американских коллег.
> 
> С F-35B Сингапур серьезно укрепит свои позиции в Юго-Восточной Азии, где ближайшим конкурентом и потенциальным противником является Вьетнам, которому поставляет вооружение, в частности, Россия.




https://www.utro.ru/army/2020/02/17/1435642.shtml

----------


## OKA

" Больше года понадобилось Минобороны Индии на торги с компанией HAL.  17 февраля, портал indiatimes.com сообщил о том, что стороны объявили о готовности подписать контракт на 83 истребителя Tejas.

Изначально стоимость партии из 83 самолётов оценивалась в $7,91 млрд (56 000 крор рупий), но в ходе торгов её удалось снизить до 39 000 крор рупий. Таким образом, стоимость серийного истребителя Tejas модификации Mk-1A составила $65,78 млн в полном оснащении.

Минобороны Индии заказало постройку 83 истребителей Tejas Mk-1A компании Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd ещё в 2016 году, но переговоры только сейчас достигли финальной стадии. Первые самолёты модификации Tejas Mk-1 мелкосерийной сборки уже поставлены в войска, контракт на серийное производство модели Mk-1A будет подписан до конца марта.

Серийная модель будет иметь 43 «улучшения» по сравнению с самолётами Mark-1. В их числе — повышение ремонтопригодности, радар AESA, система дозаправки в воздухе, расширенный ассортимент вооружения и передовые средства радиоэлектронной борьбы для подавления радаров и ракет противника. «Поскольку цена контракта в настоящее время установлена на уровне 39 000 крор индийских рупий, файл закупок направляется в комитет Кабинета министров по безопасности для окончательного утверждения. Сделка должна быть заключена до окончания этого финансового года, то есть до 31 марта. Как только контракт будет подписан, HAL обещает начать поставки самолётов версии Mk-1A в течение трёх лет», — рассказали в пресс-службе Минобороны Индии. "

https://warspot.ru/16604-tejas-torg-umesten

----------


## OKA

" 18 февраля 2020 года на авиабазе Ишваюди (Iswahyudi) близ Мадиуна (Восточная Ява) состоялся первый полет модернизированного истребителя F-16А/В Block 15OCU.  Истребитель прошел модернизацию структурных элементов в рамках программ   Falcon STAR (продление срока эксплуатации до 8000 часов) и  Enhanced Mid-Life Update (EMLU)  на предприятии  PT Dirgantara Indonesia при содействии специалистов Lockheed Martin
ВВС Индонезии получили 12 истребителей F-16А/В Block 15OCU по программе Peace Bima Sema I по FMS в 1989-1990 годах. Из них в строю находятся сейчас десять самолетов.

Ранее в 2018 году ВВС Индонезии получили из США последние два из 24 истребителей Lоckheed Martin F-16C/D по программе Peace Bima Sema II по соглашению по линии межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS), заключенному в ноябре 2011 года общей стоимостью 750 млн долл. Первые из 24 истребителей по этой программе прибыли в Индонезию в декабре 2014 года. Поставленные по программе самолеты (19 одноместных F-16C и пять двухместных F-16D) являются машинами F-16C/D Block 25 производства 1985-1986 годов с хранения ВВС США, но для поставки в Индонезию прошедшими модернизацию до уровня, близкого к Block 50/52 версии М5. Еще девять самолетов F-16 с хранения (пять F-16А/В Block 15OCU и четыре F-16C/D Block 25) были переданы в качестве источника запчастей. "

----------


## OKA

" В состав ВВС Ирана вернулось 8 отремонтированных и модернизированных самолетов

Среди них истребители F-4, F-14 и Mirage F1, фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, военно-транспортный самолет C-130, а также самолеты Boeing-707 и Fokker-27.

Тут кстати на днях заместитель командующего ВВС Ирана, сообщил, что они модернизируют имеющиеся "Миражи" с установкой на них новых иранских РЛС и т.д.

В присутствии министра обороны и поддержки ВС ИРИ и командующего ВВС армии ИРИ состоялась церемония передачи 8 боевых самолетов ВВС армии Ирана после капремонта и модернизации.

Глава МО ИРИ Бригадный генерал Амир Хатами, выступая на этой церемонии, сказал, что Техническое обслуживание и ремонт военных самолетов представляет собой сложный процесс, которым владеют лишь ряд государств. "Техническое обслуживание и ремонт прошли такие боевые машины как F4, F14, Сухой, Мираж и ряд транспортных самолетов в том числе С130, 707 и 27, которые используются в ходе учений, боевых операциях, тактических мерах и в транспортной сфере", - сказал бригадный генерал Хатами.

https://parstoday.com/ru/news/iran-i110237



Все фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/903671.html

----------


## OKA

" В ходе визита президента Азербайджана Ильхама Алиева в Италию 20 февраля 2020 года министр обороны Азербайджана Закир Гасанов подписал с исполнительным директором итальянской компании Leonardo Алессандро Профумо «Декларацию по соглашению между министерством обороны Азербайджанской Республики и Leonardo S.p.A в связи с приобретением системы интеграции самолетов М-346». Данный документ является предварительным соглашением о приобретении Азербайджаном учебно-боевых самолетов Leonardo M-346 Master, хотя твердый контракт еще должен быть заключен.


M346-Azeri Третий опытный образец учебно-боевого самолета  Leonardo M-346 Master во время демонстраци в Азербайджане, 10.05.2017 (с) министерство обороны Азербайджана

Согласно одним западным источникам,  соглашение предусматривает приобретение Азербайджаном 15 самолетов М-346, по другим - десяти самолетов с опционом на 15.

Со стороны bmpd напомним, что в мае 2017 года компания Leonardo произвела демонстрацию третьего прототипа М-346 в Азербаджане, причем самолет был осмотрен министром обороны Азербайджана Закиром Гасановым.

Всего Leonardo к настоящему времени поставила 72 серийных самолета М-346 (22 для ВВС Италии, 12 Сингапура, 30 Израиля и восемь Польше) и имеет контракты на поставку еще восьми самолетов для Польши. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3941827.html

Такие "соседи" ))

----------


## OKA

" США втрое сократили количество планируемых к передаче Афганистану вертолетов UH-60A
entry is in top500 rating

    Как сообщила американская газета "Military Times" в материале Shawn Snow "US cuts number of Black Hawks to Afghanistan by two-thirds" , министерство обороны США приняло решение в три раза сократить количество передаваемых ВВС Афганистана многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky UH-60A+ Black Hawk - со 159 единиц до всего 53 машин.


    Переданный США многоцелевой вертолет Sikorsky UH-60A+ Black Hawk ВВС Афганистана, 08.12.2018 (с) Clayton Cupit / ВВС США

    Информация об этом содержится в направленном в Конгресс США министерством обороны США в декабре 2019 года отчете «Enhancing Security and Stability of Afghanistan» («Повышение безопасности и стабильности в Афганистане» - текст ). В отчете не приводятся причины этого решения. Неофициально американские комментаторы предполагают, что причинами являются трудности для ВВС Афганистана эксплуатации такого количества американских вертолетов без серьезного увеличения численности американских специалистов - на что США не хотят идти.

    Также, согласно тому же документу, планируется сократить количество планируемых к передаче ВВС Афганистана легких разведывательно-ударных самолетов Cessna AC-208 Combat Caravan (Eliminator) с 32 до 10 самолетов (самолеты этого типа оснащены управляемыми ракетами Hellfire и APKWS, а также с помощью лазерных целеуказателей МХ-15 обеспечивают применение оружия с лазерной системой наведения летательными аппаратами других типов).

    В то же время в указанном отчете сообщается о планах поставки вооруженным силам Афганистана американских военно-транспортных вертолетов Boeing СН-47 Chinook (согласно неофициальным  сообщениям американских СМИ, речь идет о 10-15 вертолетах, причем наиболее вероятно это будут вертолеты CH-47D из наличия армейской авиации США, передаваемые в счет военной помощи).

    «Министерство обороны постоянно работает со своими афганскими партнерами над переоценкой оперативных требований и со временем корректирует их», - заявил в письменном интервью газете "Military Times" представитель министерства обороны США полковник Томас Кэмпбелл.

    По данным отчета министерства обороны США, на декабрь 2019 года ВВС Афганистана имели 206 самолетов и вертолетов (в том числе 163 способных к полетам) - в том числе 25 легких штурмовиков  A-29 Super Tucano,10 самолетов АС-2018, 45 уже поставленных вертолетов UH-60+, 49 легких вертолетов MD 530F и 45 вертолетов Ми-17 (из последних исправны были 23). Еще 30 вертолетов Ми-17, согласно другим американским источникам, находились в составе авиационного крыла специальных операций (Special Mission Wing - SMW) вооруженных сил Афганистана.

    Согласно отчету, к концу 2023 года по прежнему предполагается полная замена состоящих на вооружении авиационного крыла специальных операций SMW вооруженных сил Афганистана вертолетов Ми-17В-5 российского производства на вертолеты американского производства, включая UH-60+ и транспортные СН-47 Chinook. Однако вопрос о судьбе прежде также предполагавшихся к полной замене вертолетов Ми-17 в составе ВВС Афганистана в свете объявленных планов сокращения втрое поставок UH-60A+ теперь остается открытым.

    Напомним, что с 2017 года США реализуют программу Afghan Aviation Transition Plan (AATP), изначально предполагавшую  передачу Афганистану к 2024 году для замены парка российских вертолетов Ми-17 в счет военной помощи 119 многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky UH-60A+ Black Hawk, а в дальнейшем еще 40 - то есть суммарно 159. В том числе из них 58 вертолетов должны были быть поставлены в вооруженном варианте, обозначаемом UH-60FFF - однако теперь статус предполагаемых поставок UH-60FFF неясен.

    Афганистану передаются вертолеты UH-60A выпуска 1980-х годов из состава армейской авиации США, которые при этом модернизируются в вариант UH-60A+, включая, в частности, установку новых более мощных двигателей General Electric T700-GE-701C, которые используются на вертолетах версий UH-60L/M. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3941604.html


Видимо амеры всё-таки собрались "уходить, но не совсем" ))




https://lostarmour.info/offtopic/eas...ent-4806465254

----------


## OKA

" Индия подписала соглашения о закупке американских вертолетов МН-60R и AH-64E(I)

    Президент США Дональд Трамп, выступая 25 февраля 2020 года в Нью-Дели на совместной пресс-конференции с премьер-министром Индии Нарендрой Моди, сообщил о подписании в этот день соглашений на поставку вооруженным силам Индии американских корабельных многоцелевых вертолетов Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) МН-60R Sea Hawk и боевых вертолетов Boeing AH-64E(I) Apache Guardian на сумму более 3 млрд долл. Речь идет о поставке 24 вертолетов МН-60R для авиации ВМС Индии и шести вертолетов AH-64E(I) для индийской армейской авиации.

    Соглашение в форме обмена письмами Letters of Offer and Acceptance (LOA) на поставку ВМС Индии 24 корабельных вертолетов МН-60R заключено по линии американской программы межправительственных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS), и, согласно индийским источникам, стоит 2,6 млрд долл.

    Соглашения на поставку индийской армии шести вертолетов AH-64E(I), оцениваемое в различных индийских источниках от 880 до 930 млн долл, заключено по сложной "смешанной" схеме, повторяющей соглашение 2015 года о закупке первых 22 вертолетов AH-64E(I) для ВВС Индии - сами вертолеты приобретаются министерством обороны Индии непосредственно у корпорации Boeing по линии "прямых коммерческих продаж" (Direct Commercial Sales - DCS), а вооружение, оборудование, запчасти, имущество и услуги к ним - у американского правительства по соглашениям по линии FMS.

    Сообщается, что первые шесть вертолетов MH-60R должны быть поставлены индийской стороне уже в начале 2021 года, а остальные 18 - в течении 2022-2023 годов. Все шесть вертолетов AH-64E(I) для индийской армии будут переданы в 2023 году.

    Напомним, что закупка 24 корабельных многоцелевых вертолетов МН-60R Sea Hawk является одним из самых длительных проектов индийско-американского военно-технического сотрудничества. Долгостройный индийский тендер на новый корабельный многоцелевой вертолет MRH (Multi-Role Helicopter) для замены используемых индийским флотом противолодочных вертолетов Westland Sea King Mk 42 велся с 2006 года, при этом в ВМС Индии с самого начала выражали предпочтение закупке американских вертолетов Sikorsky S-70B ("коммерческий" вариант МН-60R). На последних этапах конкурса MRH единственным конкурентом S-70B выступал европейский вертолет NH Nidustries NH90 (NFR). Сравнительные испытания MH-60R и NH90 были проведены индийским флотом в 2011 году. Однако летом 2014 года NH90 был исключен из тендера ввиду того, что 32,5% доли в NH Nidustries принадлежали компании AgustaWestland (ныне Leonardo Helicopters), контролируемой итальянской группой Finmeccanica (ныне Leonardo), - "забаненной" индийским министерством обороны после известного коррупционного скандала с продажей ВВС Индии 12 вертолетов AW101 для правительственных перевозок. Поэтому итоговый выбор ВМС Индии по тендеру MRH в пользу S-70B был совершен в декабре 2014 года на безальтернативной основе.

    Тем не менее после этого предконтрактные переговоры индийской и американской сторон по вопросу поставки корабельных вертолетов  растянулись более чем на пять лет, при этом если сперва Индия намеревалась закупитьвертолеты S-70B напрямую у Sikorsky по линии "прямых коммерческих продаж" (DCS), то в итоге произошла переориентация с варианта S-70B на "чистый" MH-60R, увеличение числа закупаемых вертолетов с 16 до 24, а правительство США и корпорация Lockheed Martin настояли на их поставке через правительственный механизм FMS. В августе 2018 года правительство Индии одобрило закупку 24 MH-60R по линии FMS.

    В апреле 2019 года Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Индии по линии FMS 24 вертолетов МН-60R с общей предполагаемой стоимостью поставки 2,6 млрд долл. Согласно уведомлению, в поставку должны войти 1000 радогидроакустические буев AN/SSQ-36/53/62, 30 противолодочных торпед Mk 54 калибра 324 мм, десять управляемых ракет AGM-114 и 38 управляемых ракет Advanced Precision Kill Weapons System (APKWS).

    В 2017 году ВМС Индии начали новую амбициозную программу Naval Multirole Helicopter (NMRH) с требование закупки по ней еще 123 корабельных вертолетов. В связи с приобретением 24 МН-60R данный вертолет считается естественным приоритетным кандидатом и для программы NMRH.

    Что касается вертолетов Boeing AH-64E(I) Apache Guardian, то, как уже сообщалось, ранее в сентябре 2015 года министерство обороны Индии подписало с правительством США и корпорацией Boeing пакет контрактов общей стоимостью 3 млрд долл на закупку для ВВС Индии 22 боевых вертолетов AH-64E(I) и 15 транспортных вертолетов CH-47F(I) Chinook (в том числе на приобретение вертолетов AH-64E(I) было предназначено 2,1 млрд долл из этой суммы). Опционы к контрактам включали еще 11 вертолетов AH-64E(I) и семь CH-47F(I) для ВВС. Поставка вертолетов AH-64E(I) ВВС Индии была начата в 2019 году, и к концу января 2020 года Индия уже получила 17 вертолетов из 22 заказанных.

    Приобретение вертолетов AH-64E(I) для ВВС Индии с самого начала вызывало недовольство индийской армии. Индийские армия и ВВС долгое время ведут борьбу за контролем над частями боевых вертолетов (ранее оснащенных машинами Ми-25 и Ми-35), и в октябре 2012 года министерство обороны Индии пришло к "соломонову" решению, дав разрешение армейской авиации принять на вооружение боевые вертолеты параллельно наличию боевых вертолетов у ВВС.  В настоящее время основным перспективным боевым вертолетом армейской авиации Индии считается создаваемый национальный 5-тонный боевой вертолет HAL Rudra, находящийся на этапе испытаний.

    Апеллируя к указанному решению министерства обороны, индийская армия сперва домогалась передачи ей 11 из 22 заказанных для ВВС вертолетов AH-64E(I), а затем, потерпев в этом неудачу, предъявила собственные требования на отдельное приобретение для армейской авиации 39 вертолетов AH-64E(I). В августе 2017 года индийский правительственный совет по оборонным закупкам (Defence Acquisition Council - DAC), возглавляемый министром обороны страны, одобрил закупку для индийской армейской авиации первых шести вертолетов AH-64E(I), на что планировалось выделить 41,68 млрд рупий (около 651 млн долл по тогдашнему курсу).

    В июне 2018 года американское DSCA направило Конгрессу США уведомление о предстоящей поставке Индии по линии FMS оборудования и вооружения оценочной стоимостью 930 млн долл для дополнительно приобретаемых Индией для армейской авиации шести боевых вертолетов AH-64E (фактически, как теперь видно, сумма 930 млн долл являлась общей и включала стоимость собственно вертолетов). В поставку должны были войти 14 турбовальных двигателей General Electric T700-GE-701D, четыре РЛС AN/APG-78 Longbow, 14 инерциально-спутниковых навигационных систем, семь комплектов системы обнаружения целей и целеуказания MTADS-PNVS, 180 управляемых ракет AGM-114L-3 Longbow Hellfire и 90 ракет АGM-114R-3 Hellfire II, а также 200 ракет FIM-92H Stinger Block I в варианте "воздух-воздух".

    Cборка фюзеляжей всех заказываемых Индией вертолетов AH-64E(I) на субподрядной основе осуществляется в Хайдерабаде на совместном предприятии Tata Boeing Aerospace Limited (TBAL), созданном Boeing и индийской группой Tata. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3943901.html

----------


## OKA

" В середине февраля ВВС Канады сообщили о первом полете из аэропорта Галифакса на АвБ Гринвуд модернизированного самолета CP-140 Aurora модификации Block IV (серийный № 140108). В рамках программы начальных летных испытаний машину пилотировал штатный экипаж 14-го авиакрыла, но весь полет на борту контролировали специалисты испытательного центра ВВС Канады AETE (Aerospace Engineering Test Establishment). Королевские ВВС любезно поделились первыми официальными фотографиями.


© RCAF

В ВВС Канады сейчас пока остаются 17 базовых патрульных самолетов Lockheed CP-140 Aurora. Причем в последнее время наиболее востребованы отнюдь не их противолодочные возможности, а воздушная разведка, наблюдение и освещение обстановки ISR (Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance). На CP-140 возложено решение всего спектра таких задач, включая дальнее морское и прибрежное патрулирование, а также воздушную разведку над земной поверхностью, причем как над национальными территориями/акваториями, так и в рамках коллективной обороны, и в международных операциях. Кроме того, CP-140 могут привлекаться к нанесению ударов по надводным целям и наземным объектам.

Для четырнадцати CP-140 в министерстве национальной обороны Канады спланировали и параллельно проводят две программы модернизации – продление жизни планера ASLEP (Aurora Structural Life Extension Project) и поэтапную модернизацию для увеличения возможностей самолетов AIMP (Aurora Incremental Modernisation Project). Обе программы AIMP и ASLEP обойдутся канадским налогоплательщикам в 1,983 миллиарда долларов США, и это должно продлить срок эксплуатации 14 CP-140 Aurora до 2030 года.

Проект продления жизни планера ASLEP начался первым еще в 1998 году и в основном предполагает замену крыльев и горизонтальных стабилизаторов самолетов. Все работы по данной программе канадская компания IMP Aerospace and Defence (Галифакс, провинция Новая Шотландия) должна была завершить до ноября 2019 года.

Программа поэтапной модернизации AIMP началась в июне 2015 года и включает 23 отдельных проекта в четырехблоковой стратегии для закупки, интеграции и установки на CP-140 новых систем и датчиков. Все это и должно стандартный базовый патрульный самолет MPА (Maritime Patrol Aircraft) в современную платформу воздушной разведки, наблюдения и освещения обстановки ISR.

Работы по модификации Block I на первом самолете начались в 1999 году с первым полетом в 2003-м. На нем заменили ряд устаревших систем, включая аппаратуру КВ-радиосвязи, обеспечив базовый уровень для основных последующих изменений. В рамках модернизации до уровня Block II заменили системы управления, навигации и связи. При этом работы на первом самолете завершили в начале 2008 года, а полной оперативной готовности он достиг к 2012 году.

Это Канада, парень, люби её! Понял?

Модификация Block III включала новые законцовки крыла, интеграцию новых ЦЭВМ, ИК/ОЭС, РГАБ и замену РЛС AN/APS-116 на AN/APS-508 IRIS, для которой канадский генподрядчик MDA (MacDonald, Dettwiler and Associates) пригласил американскую Telephonics с её APS-143B (V) 3-MPA OceanEye. Первый CP-140 Block III взлетел в начале 2014 года, двенадцатый и тринадцатый в апреле и декабре 2018-го соответственно, а последний 14-й в прошлом году. При этом тот самый первый из них достиг полной оперативной готовности только в апреле 2019-го.

В феврале 2018 года начались работы по программе ASLEP на последнем CP-140 (серийный 140114), а в октябре началась сертификация модификации Block IV. Эта модернизация станет последней в программе AIMP для четырнадцати самолетов Block III и предполагает интеграцию на них трех новых систем – спутниковая связь, стандартная для НАТО аппаратура обмена данными Link 16 и средства самообороны.

Выбранный в качестве предсерийного прототипа, CP-140 Block III (серийный 104108) прибыл на завод 6 ноября 2017 года, фактические работы на нем начались 10 октября 2018 года, интеграционные испытания новых систем 13 декабря 2018 года, а проверку готовности к наземным испытаниям провели 29 апреля 2019 года.

Надо сказать, что МО Канады отчего-то неожиданно долго скрытничало по поводу внешнего вида новой машины, и официальные ее снимки появились только сейчас (см. выше). Но народ ничто так не раздражает, как нераскрытые тайны и секреты, поэтому первую фактическую фотографию 140108-го некто Саймон Рис смог сделать в Гринвуде еще тогда же, в апреле 2019-го:

Год назад заявляли, что начального оперативного потенциала первый Block IV достигнет в декабре 2019 года, а полного в декабре 2022 года. Но сейчас сроки сдвинули на июнь 2020-го и сентябрь 2022-го соответственно.

Модифицированный самолет получил обозначение CP-140M. "

Все фото :

https://andrej-kraft.livejournal.com/203545.html

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 3 марта 2020 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Израилю по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) восьми самолетов-заправщиков Boeing KC-46A Pegasus. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 2,4 млрд долл, включая оборудование, запасные части, пакеты обучения и технической поддержки.


21-й по счету полученный ВВС США серйиный самолет-заправщик Boeing KC-46A Pegasus по прибытии на авиабазу Макконнелл (Канзас), 10.01.2020 (с) Nilsa E. Garcia / ВВС США


Cо стороны bmpd укажем, что, таким образом, Израиль станет вторым иностранным заказчиком после Японии самолетов-заправщиков. КС-46А, созданных на основе лайнера Boeing 767-200ER. Поставки самолетов КС-46А Израилю будут осуществляться в счет американской помощи. В составе ВВС Израиля самолеты КС-46А должны заменять девять используемых в настоящее время переоборудованных в заправщики самолетов Boeing 707.

В сентябре 2016 года было выпущено уведомление DSCA относительно предполагаемой поставки Японии четырех самолетов КС-46А общей стоимостью 1,9 млрд долл. К настоящему времени Япония заказала три самолета КС-46А, первый из которых ожидался поставкой к концу 2020 года. Поставки серийных самолетов КС-46А ВВС США были начаты в январе 2019 года. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3950458.html

Обязаловка- втюхать вассалам негодный товар  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны Австралии 5 марта 2020 года сообщило о заключении соглашения о продаже американской частной компании Air USA 46 истребителей американского производства McDonnell Douglas F/A-18A/B Hornet, снимаемых с вооружения ВВС Австралии. Самолеты, сосредоточенные на австралийской авиабазе Вильямтаун, будут переданы компании Air USA в течении трех-четырех лет после проведения необходимых ремонтных работ.

Частная компания Air USA, основанная в 1994 году и базирующаяся в аэропорту Куинси (щтат Иллинойс), специализируется на предоставлении вооруженным силам США и другим правительственным службам услуг по боевой подготовке авиации и обучению, включая имитацию самолетов противника во время учений. В сентябре 2019 года в числе других шести компаний аналогичного профиля Air USA получила крупный контракт на пятилетний срок на предоставление соответствующих услуг ВВС США. Air USA предоставит ВВС в рамках этого контракта более 6700 летных часов своих самолетов (общая стоимость контрактов для семи частных компаний составила 6,4 млрд долл).

Air USA предлагает два различных метода обучения. Первый, обозначаемый Red Air, заключается в предоставлении самолетов для имитации противника в учебных воздушных боях с истребителями ВВС. Второй, известный как Blue Air, заключается в подготовке передовых наземных авианаводчиков, с выделением для этого самолетов, имитирующих ударные машины.

Сейчас Air USA номинально имеет парк из 67 реактивных самолетов, однако включающий преимущественно купленные компанией из наличия ВВС различных стран учебно-боевые и учебно-тренировочные самолеты Hawk, Alpha Jet, L-59 и L-39, и только четыре "настоящих" учебно-боевых истребителя МиГ-29УБ (два были приобретены в Киргизии и два на Украине). При этом исправность парка Air USA достаточно ограничена, и, по ряду сообщений, в летном состоянии у нее сейчас находятся лишь 16 самолетов, в том числе 11 бывших южнокорейских Hawk Mk 67, четыре L-39ZA и один L-39C.

Поэтому приобретение 46 бывших австралийских F/A-18A/В очень значительно расширит потенциал Air USA, хотя, видимо, только часть этих самолетов будет введена в эксплуатацию у нового владельца. Тем не менее, известно, что осенью 2019 года Air USA объявила о планах найма дополнительно 20 летчиков с опытом полетов на истребителях. 

ВВС Австралии получили с 1984 по 1990 годы 75 истребителей F/A-18A/B Hornet, 73 из которых были собраны в Австралии. К 2015 году в составе ВВС Австралии остался 71 самолет F/A-18A/B, и они начали заменяться истребителями сперва Boeing F/A-18F Super Hornet, а с 2018 года - и Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II. Окончательный вывод последних F/A-18A/B из состава ВВС Австралии должен быть произведен к концу 2021 года. К настоящему времени ВВС Австралии получили 20 истребителей F-35A из 72 заказанных.

В 2018 году правительство Канады заключило соглашение стоимостью 90 млн канадских долл на приобретение 25 списываемых из состава ВВС Австралии истребителей F/A-18A/В, из которых 18 должны быть после ремонта и доработок введены в состав ВВС Канады для поддержания численности парка аналогичных канадских истребителей CF-18 (CF-188A/B, они же F/A-18A/B), а еще семь бывших австралийских самолетов должны быть использованы на запасные части. Поставки бывших австралийских F/A-18A/В в Канаду были начаты в феврале 2019 года и должны осуществляться до конца 2021 года.

Теперь оставшиеся 46 из 71 истребителя F/A-18A/В проданы Австралией американской компании Air USA."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3952040.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Ким Чен Ын - лучший друг летчиков!*

----------


## Avia M

Lockheed Martin получил от ВВС США 50 миллионов долларов на модернизацию одного из символов холодной войны, высотного самолета-разведчика U-2 Dragon Lady. Это свидетельствует об отказе Пентагона от ранее озвученных планов заменить U-2 стратегическими беспилотниками RQ-4 Global Hawk.

https://rg.ru/2020/04/16/ssha-vozroz...dchik-u-2.html

Актуальна данная машина при отсутствии возможности летать над Уралом?

----------


## Pilot

16 апреля 2020 года в ходе выполнения планового полета по подготовке к несению боевого дежурства вблизи города Караганды разбился самолет МиГ-31 ВВС Казахстана. Инцидент произошел южнее карагандинского аэродрома. Сообщается, что после взлета случился пожар в одном из двигателей. В министерстве сообщили, что после того, как была получена команда на катапультирование, летчики направили самолет в поле, в противоположную от населенного пункта сторону. Лишь убедившись, что населению ничего не угрожает, пилоты катапультировались. Летчики живы, отметили в военном ведомстве. Приказом главы Минобороны назначена комиссия по расследованию данного происшествия. На место крушения прибыл отряд поисково-спасательной службы ВВС Казахстана.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Случайный пуск неуправляемой ракеты штурмовиком Су-25К ВВС Чада, аэр. Нджамена, 17 апреля 2020 г.
Видео:


https://twitter.com/i/status/1251633604997906440

----------


## Avia M

24 апреля 2020 г. На аэродроме "Барановичи" состоялась передача в Военно-воздушные силы и войска противовоздушной обороны Вооруженных Сил Беларуси четвертого самолета Су-25, отремонтированного в ОАО "558 Авиационный ремонтный завод". Об этом сообщает БЕЛТА со ссылкой на данные Госкомвоенпрома.

Таким образом, ОАО "558 АРЗ" завершило исполнение контракта по очередному капитальному ремонту 4 самолетов Су-25 ВВС и войск ПВО. При этом ремонт самолетов выполнен ранее сроков, запланированных контрактом.

----------


## Avia M

Министерство национальной обороны Канады подтвердило, что у берегов Греции пропала связь с канадским палубным вертолетом. 
Речь идет о новом палубном вертолете CH-148 Cyclone, которыми в ВМС Канады недавно начали заменять устаревшие машины CH-124 Sea King. Вертолет базировался на канадском фрегате Fredericton. 

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/83699...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Иваныч

_12 мая совершила первый полет палубная версия китайского истребителя JL-9G, сообщил MilitaryWatch со ссылкой на источники в КНР.

JL-9 - в первую очередь учебный самолет, предназначенный для подготовки военных летчиков к работе на более серьезных машинах. Однако и тренировочная "спарка" может при необходимости выполнять боевые задачи.

Являясь потомком легендарного МиГ-21, китайский истребитель отличается первоклассными летными характеристиками, скороподъемностью 15- метров в секунду, максимальной скоростью 1,5 Маха и практическим потолком в 16 километров. Самолет оснащен "стеклянной" кабиной пилотов, современной авионикой и датчиками, нашлемным дисплеем и системой целеуказания. Он способен применять ряд современных боеприпасов классов "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-поверхность".

JL-9 занимает третье место среди учебных самолетов по боевым характеристикам и, хотя уступает по ряду параметров тяжелому истребителю J-15, может быть весьма опасен - особенно в несложных миссиях._

Сделать из МИГ-21 самолёт способный садиться на авианосец!?
Если это так, то китайцы молодцы.

----------


## Pilot

A Canadian Forces Snowbirds aircraft has crashed in the vicinity of Kamloops, BC. Our priority at this time is determining the status of our personnel and supporting emergency personnel. When appropriate, more information will be made available.

----------


## Let_nab

*А заплатит НАТО. В Киеве составили план перевооружения ВВС Украины* 

Министерство обороны Украины планирует полностью перевооружить Военно-воздушные силы новыми самолетами, сообщает 23 мая портал defence-ua.com.
По этому плану, до 2025 года следует закупить от шести до 12 истребителей для опытной эксплуатации. Рассматриваются такие модели как шведский Saab JAS-39E/F Gripen или американский F-16 Block 70/72.

Затем, до 2030 года в течение пяти лет планируется наладить регулярные закупки новых боевых самолётов с темпом от восьми до 12 машин в год.
В этот же период ВВС Украины должны будут избавиться от штурмовой, бомбардировочной и разведывательной авиации, заменив их беспилотниками.

К 2035 году ВВС Украины должны иметь в своем составе не менее четырёх бригад тактической авиации, укомплектованных многоцелевыми истребителями поколения 4++; четырёх бригад или полков ударных и разведывательных беспилотников; бригаду транспортной и специальной авиации, а также учебную авиационную бригаду.
На переоснащение ВВС Украины согласно этого плана потребуется около 320 млрд гривен или $10 млрд. Изрядную часть этих финансовых средств Киев надеется получиться от «стран-партнеров и союзников по НАТО».

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2959553.html

----------


## Nazar

> Изрядную часть этих финансовых средств Киев надеется получиться от «стран-партнеров и союзников по НАТО».


Страна побирушка..

----------


## OKA

> Обстрел самолета Як-130 в Мьянме попал на видеo...


Як-130

----------


## Let_nab

*Стратегические бомбардировщики США пролетели недалеко от Киева.*

В интернет-пространстве продолжают широко обсуждать недавнее знаковое событие – первый в истории полет над территорией Украины двух американских стратегических бомбардировщиков B-1B Lancer. Пролетев над всей Европой, они с радушного согласия властей «незалежной» вошли в ее воздушное пространство, где сопровождались почетным эскортом украинских истребителей Су-27 и МиГ-29 советского еще производства.

Такой сюрреализм, когда стратегические бомбардировщики США летают в районе Киева, трудно было представить еще несколько лет назад. Сегодня – это реальность, на которую вынужден реагировать российский Генштаб.

Вчера на брифинге начальник Главного оперативного управления Генштаба генерал-полковник Сергей Рудской отметил, что во время одного из подобных полетов бомбардировщики В-1В приближались к границе Калининградской области на расстояние 10 км.
В результате наши средства ПВО находились в состоянии повышенной готовности, вели «непрерывный контроль и осуществляли меры по предотвращению инцидентов». Дежурные истребители ПВО 17 раз поднимались в воздух, а зенитные ракетные средства находились «в готовности к немедленному применению».

Фактически такой полет стратегической авиации США в небе одной из бывших республик Советского Союза – это прямая неприкрытая угроза России. Подобного до сих пор США себе еще не позволяли.

Пара стратегических B-1B Lancer летала над Украиной и над нейтральными водами Черного моря всего в 450 км от наших границ. И это при том, что дальность высокоточных крылатых ракет AGM-158 JASSM-ER (AGM-158В), которые несет B-1B, по официальным данным достигает тысячи километров. То есть ракеты способны достать до Москвы и других крупных городов России.

О том, почему этот полет наделал столько шуму и чем для нас опасна подобная демонстрация силы США, «МК» рассказал военный эксперт в области ВКО, начальник зенитных ракетных войск Командования специального назначения (2007-2009 годы) полковник запаса Сергей Хатылев:

-В Интернете обсуждают разные сценарии. Например, такой – американские ракеты, пущенные из воздушного пространства Украины могут достать до Москвы и наших баз на Черном море. Есть такая опасность?

-Это сильное преувеличение. Корабли Черноморского флота в одном месте не стоят. Они рассредоточены. Часть несет боевое дежурство. Так что восемью крылатыми ракетами – а на каждом В-1В их по четыре – задачу уничтожения целого флота не решить. Даже если бы с нашей стороны не последовало никакого ответа. Хотя такое даже представить невозможно.

-Зачем вообще понадобился такой полет? Пощекотать нервы?

-Это был заранее спланированный полет с провокационными целями. Во время него американские Lancer по всему маршруту над Европой поочередно сопровождали истребители ВВС Норвегии, Дании, Швеции, Польши и даже Украины. Своеобразная демонстрация силы.
Думаю, что наши силы ПРО-ПВО его отслеживали с самого начала. По крайней мере, в Крыму все средства ПВО были в полной готовности. У них, наверняка, переполох был большой, как во время серьезных учений.
В Крыму на сегодня создана крупная группировка ПВО. Минимум, два полка С-400 и столько же С-300, плюс силы истребительной авиации. Всего этого достаточно для адекватной военной реакции. И все они однозначно сопровождали и вели эти цели.

-Сами В-1В ведь не являются для наших ПВО трудными целями?

-Вообще не вызывают никаких проблем с точки зрения их уничтожения. Тем более действовали они в паре и без авиационного прикрытия. Но здесь речь идет о том, что дальность поражения объектов их крылатыми ракетами, больше чем та дальность, на которой мы можем их поразить.
Дальность ракет на их самолетах – 1000 – 1500 км. Наши С-400 обнаруживают цели за 600 километров, а уничтожают на дальности – до 400 км.

-У нас же не только крымская ПВО могла бы по ним работать?

-Да, по ним могли работать и ростовский, и новороссийский полки ПВО. Но опять же их дальность тоже - только 400 км.

-Допустим, американцы выпустили свою ракету. Она летит свои 1000 км. Наша ПВО за 600 км ее обнаруживает и на подлете за 400 км сбивает. Правильно?  

-Да. Но вопрос в том, на каком рубеже американцы могут применить эту ракету? Могут за 100 км от берега ее запустить, а могут приблизиться к Крыму и пустить ее по объектам в середине европейской части России.

-Но пока она летит, мы же можем ее сбить?

-Совершенно верно. Можем. Но с точки зрения потенциальных возможностей, рубеж выполнения задачи американского Lancer больше, чем наш. И это осложняет выполнение задачи нам. У нас остается меньше времени на реакцию. В таких условиях сложно обеспечить такую плотность огня, чтобы уничтожить эту ракету с эффективностью 0,98.
Возникают трудности из-за того, что они заходят в нейтральные воды, при этом не нарушают госграницу. Мы же в этом случае становимся заложниками ситуации – есть ограничение в дальности применения оружия.
Ситуация примерно такая, как в Сирии. Там израильтяне летают над Ливией или прячутся  за Голанскими высотами, и пускают оттуда ракеты. При этом они не заходят в сирийское воздушное пространство. И получается, что их нельзя уничтожать, так как они не нарушили государственную границу. А между тем, они применили ракеты, как говорят, по иранским подразделениям, которые находятся на территории Сирии. 

-И какой выход?

-В Сирии решили проблему, созданием еще одной военной базы на востоке страны. Благодаря этому будет закрыто все воздушное пространство, и израильтянам станет очень сложно работать по любым объектам на сирийской территории.

-А как решить аналогичную задачу с Украиной? Если станет понятно, что на территории Украины, которая так рвется в НАТО, могут не только летать, но и базироваться стратегические американские бомбардировщики, что тогда?

-Думаю, решать проблему придется комплексно. Во-первых, потребуется усиление средств разведки для своевременного обнаружения радиотехническими войсками маршрутов полетов вот таких бомбардировщиков. Во-вторых, увеличение дальности полетов нашей авиации, которая не должна будет подпускать противника к нашим рубежам. Ну, и быстрая и четкая работа зенитных ракетных войск.  

-А если речь идет об угрожаемом периоде, так может уже не по ракетам стрелять, что сложнее, а уничтожать сами носители?

-Да. В угрожаемый период, думаю может быть принято такое решение. Возможностей нашей ПВО достаточно, чтобы уничтожить такие типы целей на дальних подступах.

- https://www.mk.ru/politics/2020/06/0...a-ukraine.html

----------


## Fencer

Сирийская армия получила новую партию МиГ-29 из России https://vz.ru/news/2020/6/3/1043067.html

----------


## OKA

" 1 июня 2020 года на авиабазе Цинцюаньган ВВС Тайваня началась подготовка к летным испытаниям первого опытного образца реактивного учебно-боевого самолета «Юнъин» (勇鷹, "Отважный орёл"). Первый полет "Отважного орла" запланирован на конец июня 2020 года. Подготовка к летным испытаниям включает в себя  цикл аэродромных отработок, в ходе которых будут проведены испытания всех систем и совершены пробежки по аэродрому.
Collapse

Как ранее сообщали коллеги BMPD общая стоимость программы, финансировать которую обязалось министерство национальной обороны [Китайской Республики], определена в 68,6 млрд тайваньских долл (около 2,2 млрд долл США). Планируется построить два прототипа ХТ-5, первый из которых должен быть готов в 2019 году и начать летные испытания в 2020 году. Поставку же 66 серийных самолетов для ВВС Тайваня постройки AIDC планируется завершить уже в 2026 году.

Учебно-боевой самолет ХТ-5 (ранее обозначался ХАТ-5) разрабатывается на основе ранее разработанного и выпускавшегося AIDC для ВВС Тайваня легкого истребителя F-СК-1 Ching-kuo (был прекращен выпуском в 1999 году). Самолет ХАТ-5 основывается на конструкции двухместного учебно-боевого истребителя F-СК-1В, но должен иметь облегченный планер с широким применением композиционных материалов. Самолет лишится РЛС и пушечного вооружения, но при этом получит усиленное шасси и увеличенный запас топлива. Двигатели Honeywell/ITEC F125 будут сохранены, что обеспечит самолету возможность достижения сверхзвуковой скорости.

Разработка ХТ-5 была начата в 2013 году в ответ на тендерные требования министерства национальной обороны Китайской Республики на учебно-боевой самолет нового поколения для использования для повышенной подготовки и в качестве переходного. Самолеты ХТ-5 планируются для замены используемых в настоящее время в ВВС Тайваня учебно-боевых самолетов АТ-3 производства AIDC 1980-х годов и двухместных учебно-боевых истребителей Northrop F-5F Tiger II.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1920093.html

----------


## Pilot

The landing gear of an F-35 fighter collapsed after landing at Hill Air Force Base in Utah Monday, the base said in a statement.

The F-35, assigned to the 388th Fighter Wing, had just finished what the base described as a routine training flight. The pilot left the aircraft and is having a routine medical evaluation, the base said.


Hill’s runway is now closed as a result of the landing gear collapse, and other Hill aircraft that were still in the air at the time have been diverted to other airports.

----------


## AndyK

Ошибся темой, перенес

----------


## Red307

> Не знаю куда лучше запостить, но пусть будет здесь. Бывший строевой летчик с Су-27/35С отвечает на вопросы вирпилов на форуме ED о старой и новой технике, боевых возможностях (в т.ч. с учетом опыта реального БД на "юге"), сравнении с зарубежными аналогами и т.п. Довольно познавательно


Хорошая тема. Наконец появились люди, которые интересуются чем-то кроме серийных номеров)).

П С. Пригласите его сюда. Зададим пару вопросов))

----------


## OKA

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4055078.html

----------


## Айдар

Новыми боевыми вертолетами пополнился авиапарк ВВС Казахстана, сообщает zakon.kz.

Четыре новых многофункциональных ударных вертолета Ми-35М поступили на авиационную базу Военно-воздушных сил Казахстана на западе страны в рамках проводимого перевооружения в Вооруженных Силах.

По информации специалистов, Ми-35М имеет высокие летно-технические характеристики, может эффективно применяться в различных метеоусловиях. Помимо основного боевого предназначения вертолет Ми-35М может использоваться для перевозки личного состава и грузов, транспортировки больных и раненых в сопровождении медработника.
Летный и инженерно-технический состав прошел теоретическое и практическое переучивание на данные типы вертолетов.

Отметим, что поставка вертолетов осуществлена в рамках военно-технического сотрудничества между Казахстаном и Россией, а также договора между Министерством обороны РК и предприятием "Рособоронэкспорт".

----------


## ОБУ

Триколор на киле немного смущает...

----------


## leha-lp

> Хорошая тема. Наконец появились люди, которые интересуются чем-то кроме серийных номеров)).
> 
> П С. Пригласите его сюда. Зададим пару вопросов))


Почитал его коменты, так себе знаток, на четверочку....

----------


## Red307

> Почитал его коменты, так себе знаток, на четверочку....


Летчик не может быть мегазнатоком. Все согласно КБП.

----------


## Айдар

Построенный для Пограничной службы Казахстана на предприятии Airbus в испанской Севилье военно-транспортный самолет Airbus C295W (серийный номер 176) во время облета 22 июня. Контракт на один самолет для казахстанской погранслужбы был заключен в марте 2019 г. (с) Santiago Blánquez (Santos Photo)

----------


## Avia M

Группа Airbus 29 июня 2020 года на аэродроме своего предприятия в Хетафе (Мадрид, Испания) передала первый самолет-заправщик Airbus A330 MRTT...

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4074548.html

----------


## Avia M

"Учитывая давно ощущаемую потребность ВВС в увеличении эскадрилий истребителей, Совет по оборонным закупкам одобрил предложение о закупке 21 МиГ-29 наряду с модернизацией существующих 59 самолетов МиГ-29 и закупкой 12 самолетов Су-30 МКИ. В то время как закупка и модернизация МиГ-29 из России, по оценкам, обойдется в 74,1 миллиарда рупий (984 миллиона долларов), Су-30 МКИ будет закуплен у Hindustan Aeronautics Limited по ориентировочной стоимости в 107,3 миллиарда рупий (1,42 миллиарда долларов)", - говорится в заявлении.

https://ria.ru/20200702/1573803497.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Правительство Японии определило ключевые сроки, в рамках которых будут вестись разработка, испытания и серийное производство перспективного истребителя NGF, который должен будет заменить в войсках устаревающие Mitsubishi F-2. Как пишет Defense News, согласно составленному графику сборка первого летного образца боевого самолета начнется в 2024 году, а его летные испытания состоятся в 2028 году. Серийное производство планируется развернуть в 2031 году.

Разработкой японского истребителя занимается концерн Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, который до конца марта 2021 года должен подготовить эскизный проект боевого самолета. К проекту власти предъявляют несколько требований, включая относительно небольшие расходы, получение технологий истребителей нового поколения и высокий модернизационный потенциал NGF. В целом проект разработки истребителя оценивается в 40 миллиардов долларов.

Проектное изображение NGF было опубликовано министерством обороны Японии в конце прошлого года. На нем показан самолет с отклоненными килями и отсутствующим горизонтальным хвостовым оперением. Планер истребителя отображен сплющенным с характерными пилообразными стыками некоторых элементов. Это указывает на намерение использовать в конструкции боевого самолета технологии малозаметности. Боевой самолет планируется выполнить двухдвигательным.

NGF, очевидно, получит внутренние отсеки вооружения, но при этом конструкцией самолета будет предусмотрена и внешняя подвеска вооружения. Самолет будет выполнен одноместным. Изначально власти Японии планировали привлечь к участию в проекте боевого самолета некоторые иностранные компании, однако весной 2020 года решили свести иностранное участие в проекте к минимуму.

В конце 2000-х — начале 2010-х годов в Японии был разработан проект демонстратора технологий истребителя пятого поколения X-2, также известного как ATD-X Shinshin. Этот самолет совершил первый полет в апреле 2016 года. Проект приостановлен, поскольку его основная цель считается достигнутой — самолет совершил несколько полетов и доказал, что японские конструкторы способны проектировать боевые летательные аппараты.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/10/fighter

----------


## OKA

" Журнал "Jane's Defense Weekly" в статье Gareth Jennings "Spain to receive new Eurofighters under Project "Halcon" , сообщает, что правительство Испании 9 июля 2020 года заявило о проведении переговоров с группой Airbus относительно закупки 20 дополнительных истребителей Eurofighter для испанских ВВС. Контракт может быть заключен в 2021 году.

Закупаемые истребители Eurofighter должны относиться к новой серии Tranche 3+/Tranche 4 (Airbus пока использует оба обозначения) и их закупка должна стать первой стадией проекта "Halcon" ("Сокол") по замене в ВВС Испании в период с 2025 по 2030 годы истребителей Boeing EF-18А/В Hornet (сейчас их насчитывается 85 самолетов). Закупаемые 20 новых истребителей Eurofighter предназначены для замены истребителей EF-18А/В в составе 461-й эскадрильи 46-го крыла (Ala 46) на авиабазе Ганда на Канарских островах, поставка будет произведена с 2025 года. Находящиеся сейчас на оснащении 461-й эскадрильи 46-го крыла истребители EF-18А/В постройки первой половины 1980-х годов были приобретены из наличия авиации ВМС США и являются старейшими в парке испанских EF-18А/В, нуждаясь в перевоочередной замене.

Эти 20 истребителей Eurofighter серии Tranche 3+/Tranche 4 будут оснащены новой бортовой РЛС с АФАР CAPTOR-E Mod 1 , создаваемой сейчас компаниями Hensoldt и Indra.

К настоящему времени с 2005 по 2019 годы ВВС Испании получили 73 истребителя Eurofighter, в том числе 19 самолетов серии Tranche 1, 34 серии Tranche 2 и 20 серии Tranche 3А. Из этого числа в строю находится 70 самолетов Eurofighter (ими оснащены пять эскадрилий в составе 11-го и 14-го крыльев), и кроме того в составе ВВС Испании имеется 85 истребителей EF-18А/В (шесть эскадрилий в составе 12, 15 и 46-го крыльев). Пока что неясно, какими самолетами ВВС Испании планируются заменять остальные EF-18А/В после замены истребителей 46-го крыла на Канарских островах. Ранее в начале года министерство обороны Испании отвергло планы закупки американских истребителей Lоckheed Martin F-35A для ВВС, хотя не исключается возможность закупки партии самолетов F-35B для авиации ВМС Испании.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4085048.html

----------


## Avia M

ВВС США приняли решение выкупить у американской корпорации Lockheed Martin предназначавшиеся для Турции восемь истребителей пятого поколения F-35. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/9011305

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны Грузии 24 июля 2020 года сообщило о начале программы полного капитального ремонта и модернизации всего парка штурмовиков Су-25 и боевых вертолетов Ми-24 бригады авиации и ПВО сухопутных войск Грузии. К настоящему времени все находившиеся в составе бригады самолеты Су-25 и вертолеты Ми-24 разобраны на авиабазе Марнеули и переправлены на предприятие "Тбилавиамшени" (Тбилисский авиационный завод). Работы по ремонту и модернизации будут проводиться "Тбилавиамшени" и государственным военным научно-техническим центром "Дельта" министерства обороны Грузии.

Капитальный ремонт и модернизация грузинских СУ-25 и Ми-24 осуществляются в рамках Плана развития сил обороны Грузии, утвержденного министром обороны Грузии Ираклием Гарибашвили. Параллельно с восстановлением и модернизацией самолетов и вертолетов, проект предусматривает подготовку и переподготовку личного состава, а также создание соответствующей инфраструктуры.

Комментарий bmpd. По известным данным, номинально в составе бригады авиации и ПВО сухопутных войск Грузии (в эту бригаду в 2010 году были переформированы ВВС Грузии) находятся 12 самолетов Су-25 (включая два учебно-боевых Су-25У) и пять вертолетов Ми-24 (два Ми-24В и три Ми-24П).

Программа ремонта и модернизации самолетов Су-25 начата в Грузии, несмотря на неоднократно озвучивавшиеся ранее планы полного прекращения эксплуатации Су-25 в грузинских вооруженных силах. 




Видео разборки и транспортировки на предприятие "Тбилавиамшени" двух учебно-боевых самолетов Су-25У (бортовые номера "20 синий" и "21 синий") из состава бригады авиации и ПВО сухопутных войск Грузии (с) министерство обороны Грузии.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4097834.html

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает пресс-служба главного штаба ВВС Индии, 27 июля 2020 года с французской авиабазы Истр в Индию вылетела первая партия истребителей Dassault Rafale. Пять истребителей (индийские военные номера с RB 001 по RB 005), пилотируемые индийскими летчиками совершат техническую посадку в ОАЭ.

Как ранее сообщали коллеги BMPD межправительственное индийско-французское соглашение о приобретении Индией 36 истребителей Dassault Rafale было заключено 23 сентября 2016 года, его стоимость оценивается в 8,7 млрд долл. По соглашению, Индии должны быть поставлены 28 одноместных истребителей Rafale EH (индийские военные номера с BS 001 по BS 028) и восемь двухместных самолетов Rafale DН (индийские военные номера с RB 001 по RB 008). Первые четыре индийских истребителя Rafale должны были прибыть в Индию в мае 2020 года, передачу самолетов планировалось завершить в апреле 2022 года. В составе ВВС Индии истребители Rafale первой должна получить восстановленная в сентябре 2019 года 17-я эскадрилья на авиабазе Амбала, эскадрилья должна быть полностью укомплектована 18 самолетами Rafale в феврале 2021 года. Затем самолетами Rafale должна быть перевооружена эскадрилья на авиабазе Хасимара.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1990478.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Израильская фирма превратит древние украинские МиГи в современные истребители*

- https://www.9tv.co.il/item/16656

Израильская частная компания "Элбит маарахот", специализирующаяся на оборонном электронном оборудовании, займется переделкой старых советских самолетов модели МиГ-29, состоящих на вооружении украинских ВВС.
О том, что такой контракт намечается, стало известно еще в 2019 году. Как сообщалось тогда, модернизация должна затронуть 11 самолетов, примерная сумма контракта – по 40 миллионов долларов на самолет, то есть порядка полумиллиарда долларов на всю сделку.

Проект рассчитан на четыре года.
Новость в том, что сейчас, как сообщает украинское издание "Дефенс экспресс" со ссылкой на министерство обороны этой страны, "Элбит маарахот" получил разрешение от израильских властей на осуществление этой модернизации, и теперь дорога для коммерческого-оборонного проекта открыта.
Как отмечают авторы статьи в украинском издании, модернизация планируется "глубокая", в ней по понятным причинам будут участвовать украинские частные и государственные структуры, и, учитывая оборонно-технологический характер проекта, все это требовало согласования на государственном уровне. Был и еще один аспект, о котором упоминали израильские обозреватели – политический. Для властей еврейского государства выдача разрешения на оборонное сотрудничество с Украиной может быть проблематичной в свете израильско-российских отношений в принципе и "сирийской координации" в частности. Однако сейчас такое разрешение все же было дано.
Возможно, сыграло свою роль то, что Россия придерживается принципа "дружба – дружбой, а денежки врозь", продавая оружие всем, кто готов его покупать, включая враждующие между собой страны, например, Иран и Саудовскую Аравию. Торгует она оружием и с явными врагами Израиля, в частности, с Турцией.
Кроме того, даже самая глубокая модернизация старых МиГов, произведенных еще в 80-х годах, вряд ли серьезно угрожает более современным полноценным ВВС.
Вместе с тем, она даст возможность украинцам освоиться в мире современной боевой авиации, более "электронной" и менее "механической". Самолеты оснастят новыми бортовыми компьютерами, улучшенными радарами, позволяющими легко выявлять воздушные и наземные цели и другими системами.
В частности, предстоит непростая работа по совмещению современных электронных методов управления оружием с основными оружейными системами МиГов, прежде всего с самонаводящимися ракетами Р-27 класса "воздух-воздух" и "воздух-земля" средней дальности.
"Механическую начинку" МиГ-29 изменить уже невозможно, но продвинутая электронная часть все равно означает для них существенный скачок в боевых качествах. Если базовые способности этого самолета – стрельба неуправлямыми ракетами и снарядами по наземным целям, то модернизация дает намного более продвинутые возможности в воздушном бою и при штурмовых миссиях.
Ранее украинские МиГи модернизировались силами местных предприятий, и прежде всего Львовского авиаремонтного завода. Это была модернизация до модели МиГ-29МУ1, который планировался как промежуточный этап на пути усовершенствования до МиГ-29МУ2. Сейчас в войсках Украины имеется шесть МиГ-29МУ1 с увеличенной дальностью обнаружения воздушных целей, повышенной точностью навигации самого самолета до заданной точки, расширенными возможностями по диагностике бортовых систем и контроля оборудования. В ходе модернизации все эти самолеты прошли капремонт с продлением ресурса службы еще на 15 лет.
Учитывая, что модернизация одного самолета силами украинцев обходится в 29 миллионов гривен, не считая капремонта, то есть в 36 миллионов долларов, видимо, было решено, что израильская обработка за 40 миллионов долларов будет более эффективна.
Кроме того, месяц назад имел место характерный скандал – с очередного МиГ-29, который собирались модернизировать до версии У1 на Львовском заводе, растащили 20 блоков. Как предполагает следствие, их украли с целью перепродажи. После того, как разразился скандал, часть украденного подбросили на лужайку рядом с заводом, однако на данный момент о продолжении модернизации этого экземпляра не идет и речи.

----------


## Pilot

братья беларусы опять отрабатывали посадки на ауд

----------


## Fencer

Нигерия получила еще два вертолета Ми-35М https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/134695/

----------


## Avia M

Украина планирует отказаться от дальнейшего использования советских и российских истребителей МиГ-29 и Су-27. Военных летчиков пересаживают на бразильские самолёты Super Tucano. 

https://www.mk.ru/politics/army/2020...er-tucano.html

Мудрое решение.  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

МО Белоруссии заказало на Армии-2020 первую партию из четырёх Ми-35М. https://russian.rt.com/ussr/news/776...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

*ГП «Антонов» собрал первый серийный самолет Ан-178 без российских комплектующих (всё благодаря импортозамещению)* 

- https://itc.ua/news/gp-antonov-sobra...zen.yandex.com

Государственное предприятие «Антонов» сообщило, что впервые не использовало комплектующие из РФ во время сборки серийного самолета собственного производства — речь идет о самолете Ан-178. Об этом в интервью ресурсу «Укринформ» сообщил генеральный директор компании Александр Лось.
«Это первый самолет, который собран без единой детали из России. С началом российской агрессии в 2014 году мы потеряли не только рынок сбыта, но и рынок поставок важных компонентов», — сказал Лось.
По его словам, проектную работу по замещению российских комплектующих Антонов провел за собственные средства. *Новый самолет Ан-178 на две трети состоит из оборудования американских корпораций. На треть – из украинских деталей.*

ИМХО: Что за бред? Причём тут "импортозамещение"!? Импортозамещение — замещение импорта товарами, произведёнными внутри страны. Тут же две третьих комплектующих американские! Вот почитаешь новости с укросайтов и диву даёшься вранью. Интересные под статьёй комменты. Хорошо заметили относительно цены самолёта на 2\3 американского, ведь из китайских частей дешевле будет, а так они себе покупателей и не найдут и загнуться как неконкурентоспособные, так как разным Боингам из Америки они в подмётки не годятся и не нужны.

----------


## Pilot

Не знаю где написать даже.... В Ливии сбили МиГ-29. Летчик катапультировался и найден ПСС Впрочем, вот видео

----------


## Антоха

> Не знаю где написать даже.... В Ливии сбили МиГ-29. Летчик катапультировался и найден ПСС Впрочем, вот видео


Интересно, как по этому видео Вам удалось определить тип потерпевшего аварию самолёта и из чего сделан вывод, что он был сбит?

Но то что лётчики полный.... даже слово не могу подобрать, это конечно очевидно! Это надо же было додуматься начать снимать себя на телефон и после этого еще и разослать видео по миру. Малахова пересмотрел:(

----------


## Pilot

> Интересно, как по этому видео Вам удалось определить тип потерпевшего аварию самолёта и из чего сделан вывод, что он был сбит?
> 
> Но то что лётчики полный.... даже слово не могу подобрать, это конечно очевидно! Это надо же было додуматься начать снимать себя на телефон и после этого еще и разослать видео по миру. Малахова пересмотрел:(


Послушав чудо-летчика, можно сделать вывод, что его сбили, самолет одноместный. Местность и Ливийский вертолет.... Выбирая из МиГ-29 и Су-24 вывод однозначный.

Но нет обломков, не известно, может он сам самолет сломал, а пытается это списать на пво. Надо подождать, все всплывет

----------


## Антоха

> Послушав чудо-летчика, можно сделать вывод, что его сбили, самолет одноместный. Местность и Ливийский вертолет.... Выбирая из МиГ-29 и Су-24 вывод однозначный.
> 
> Но нет обломков, не известно, может он сам самолет сломал, а пытается это списать на пво. Надо подождать, все всплывет


иностранные СМИ уже вышли с комментариями "Истерика русского пилота после катапультирования" :Mad:

----------


## Pilot

Хотя это могло быть и занятие по выживанию или отработка ПСС

----------


## Polikarpoff

Да вообще видео странное, пилот выразительно на камеру рассказывает что с ним произошло (говор - вообще отдельная тема), тут же выкладывает в сеть, мол смотрите, нас тут есть. Обломков никаких до горизонта не видать, вещи аккуратно в кучку сложены. 
Фраза "Хорошо, что ЗШ был" убила. А что, на МиГе можно без него летать?)
На постановку уж больно смахивает.

----------


## Pilot

вот ответ :)))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МО Укр-ы выложили видео с В-52Н ВВС США у Крыма.

----------


## Let_nab

> вот ответ :)))

----------


## lindr

> вот ответ :)))


ХМ. а Вот эта новость 07.09.2020 с Ми-8Т не часть реальной истории? Стекло разбито и была аварийная посадка как раз в этом районе.

https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-made-chopper/

https://www.facebook.com/ORSSJLY/vid...3710179116790/

----------


## Pilot

> ХМ. а Вот эта новость 07.09.2020 с Ми-8Т не часть реальной истории? Стекло разбито и была аварийная посадка как раз в этом районе.
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-made-chopper/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ORSSJLY/vid...3710179116790/


Ми-8 сел с отказом и пнс его утащили

----------


## Pilot

вот по поводу истории с эвакуацией летчика

Мде, современные СМИ - это конечно тихий кошмар. Любой материал показывается под тем углом, который им нужен. И если каких-то деталей им не хватает для картинки, не моргнув глазом, выдумывают их на ходу и приписывают. Но я даже представить себе не мог, что современные СМИ могут так сильно ссать в глаза своим читателям с нулём ответственности за свои слова.

Хотелось бы тут пошутить и потролить самых упоротых, но их оказалось так много, что смысл теряется да и не дойдёт до адресата. Я все ждал, когда уже какая-нибудь запрещённая, в России организация возьмёт уже на себя ответственность за пару сбитых накануне Ту-160 российских ВКС, но первой ответственность взяла на себя только разрешенная Lenta.ru. (блэт, получается потролил, да?) ????

Никого не смутило ни отсутствие дыма от лежащего в 200 метрах самолёта (если самолёт не падает в воду, глубокий снег, или болото - горит и дымит он примерно сутки), ни образцово подготовленное место приземления, ни отсутствие оружия, ни отсутствие разгрузки, да и вообще отсутствие лётного комбеза у лётчика.

Ну начнём по порядку.
Я уже много писал про катапультирования, про НАЗы и спасания, в том числе в условиях боевых действий. Катапультирование в мирной жизни и в условиях боевых действий отличается как небо и земля. Действия совершенно разные. И любой военлет любой страны все эти действия знает назубок. Я их уже тоже неоднократно описывал.
Самых основных и главных отличий несколько. Первое отличие - аварийная радиостанция Р-855 (любой. модификации) в боевом вылете отключена и находится на летчике в разгрузки. Чаще всего она даже не берётся с собой на боевой вылет.
Включается для связи при визуальном контакте с вертолётом ПСС. Ибо аварийная частота маяка международная и прекрасно известна любому. А уж запеленговать её сможет любой школьник из радиокружка, а уж современные бармалеи...
Второе отличие. При катапультировании в бою самым первым делом летчик бежит от места приземления и точки падения самолёта как можно дальше и как можно быстрее, предварительно спрятав ЗШ, парашют и подвесную. НАЗ при этом в большинстве случаев распихивается по карманам и разгрузке, если есть запас времени.

И наоборот, при катапультировании в мирной жизни у лётчика автоматически включается аварийный маяк, собрав парашют и НАЗ, он неспешно идёт к месту падения самолёта (ибо в первую очередь его будет искать у точки, где пропала отметка у диспетчеров и ПВОшников), где найдя место пооткрытие и позаметнее, делает его ещё более заметным. Раскладывает свой оранжевый парашют (он поэтому кстати и оранжевый, чтобы быть заметнее), готовит костры, налаживает быт, сосёт карамельки, запускает зайчика и салюты по горизонту и беспрерывно лупит в эфир аварийным маяком. Как на видео. ????

Есть два вида аварийных радиостанций Р-855. "Боевая" и "учебная." "Боевая" на передачу даже в учебных целях не используется. Именно для этого используют учебную радийку. У неё другая частота и она не передаёт сигналов на "коспас - сарсат". Но её легко настроить на АРК самолёта, или вертолёта и по "золотой" стрелочке дойти до точки, где стрелочка развернётся на 180 градусов. (Это и будет местоположение маяка) Именно так осуществляют радийный поиск вертолёты и самолёты ПСС всех стран.

На видео никого не сбивали, идёт обычная тренировка сил ПСС и ПДС хуй его знает чьей принадлежности с использованием старого советского снаряжения. (Даже не российского, ибо современные, модернизированные Р855 стоящие на вооружении даже цвет имеют другой, да и НАЗ-ИР висит на летчике, а в чашке лежит боевая группа).
Товарищи, господа и прочие журналисты. Когда случается что-то серьёзное, я так и пишу, без загадок. Если есть вопросы, лучше спросить, и переспросить, дабы не выглядеть потом идиотами.

А теперь давайте просто насладимся заголовками. ????

----------


## OKA

" Милитаризация космоса не обошла стороной и Францию. 17 сентября, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Минобороны Франции официально переименовало свои Военно-воздушные силы в Воздушно-космические силы.

«Сегодня авиаторы должны смотреть выше, дальше, в сторону космоса, это новое поле противостояния, которое имеет в высшей степени стратегическое значение и становится всё более взаимосвязанным. Ваши качества позволяют вам бороться в небесах. Теперь они приведут вас к покорению космоса», — заявил начальник штаба ВКС Франции генерал Филипп Лавинь на официальной церемонии создания этого вида французских вооружённых сил.

О планах создать ВКС на базе действующих ВВС в Минобороны Франции заявили летом 2019 года, а спустя два месяца было объявлено о создании Космического командования, также известного как CDE (Commandement de l'espac).

Базирующееся в Тулузе Космическое командование должно выйти на полную боеспособность в 2025 году со штатом почти 500 человек. В настоящее время отдельное подразделение начитывает 220 военнослужащих, занимающихся безопасностью французских спутников.". 

https://warspot.ru/18050-frantsuzski...zhe-k-zvyozdam

В клубе пополнение))

----------


## Pilot

В Чугуеве катастрофа Ан-26. Курсанты Харьковского института предварительно 21 курсант и 7 экипаж человек :( считаются погибшими 22, 2 с ожогами 80-90% живы

----------


## Мотылёк

Самолёт Ан-26Ш упал при посадке между дальним и ближним приводами.

----------


## GK21

Обращает на себя внимание то печальное обстоятельство, что в учебной кабине , например, более солидных штурманских  Ту-124Ш-1 и  Ту-134Ш-1 имеется всего 12 рабочих мест для курсантов. Каждое индивидуальное место снабжено рабочими  столиками  и пультами для различного целевого оборудования по  отработке задач самолетовождения и бомбометания. На практике занимались  эти места во время полёта, помнится, процентов на  60. На Ан-26Ш , ушедших на Украину по обмену с Челябинским училищем штурманов в начале 80-х годов прошлого века, таких рабочих мест в учебной  кабине ещё меньше.

----------


## Pilot

Сербы потеряли МиГ-21УМ

Саопштење | Министарство одбране Републике Србије

----------


## Red307

> Обращает на себя внимание то печальное обстоятельство, что в учебной кабине , например, более солидных штурманских  Ту-124Ш-1 и  Ту-134Ш-1 имеется всего 12 рабочих мест для курсантов. Каждое индивидуальное место снабжено рабочими  столиками  и пультами для различного целевого оборудования по  отработке задач самолетовождения и бомбометания. На практике занимались  эти места во время полёта, помнится, процентов на  60. На Ан-26Ш , ушедших на Украину по обмену с Челябинским училищем штурманов в начале 80-х годов прошлого века, таких рабочих мест в учебной  кабине ещё меньше.



В 134Ш 9х2=18 учебных мест. Сейчас рабочие места это сидушка от ЛИАЗа и на железном столе шкаф с крутилками. Каждый курсант в течение полета ходит в комнатку в центре фюзеляжа и смотрит, что там на индикаторе РЛС видно. Там, как правило, нихрена нет. Короче жесть.
124Ш в Челябинске не видел.

----------


## GK21

> В 134Ш 9х2=18 учебных мест. Сейчас рабочие места это сидушка от ЛИАЗа и на железном столе шкаф с крутилками. Каждый курсант в течение полета ходит в комнатку в центре фюзеляжа и смотрит, что там на индикаторе РЛС видно. Там, как правило, нихрена нет. Короче жесть.
> 124Ш в Челябинске не видел.


В 1978 г.на учебном аэродроме Челябинского училища в Шадринске имелись  ещё и Ту-124Ш-1 и Ту-134Ш-1. Оборудование учебных кабин было аналогичным. Довелось полетать на обоих попеременно.). На рабочих местах , которых в общей кабине было немного, имелось все необходимое для решения  учебных задач по самолетовождению. На одном из рабочих мест по левому борту стоял даже блок  ДАК-ДБ с двумя визирами  на потолке. А в отдельной «комнатке» за шторкой в середине салона  стояло бомбардировочное оборудование с РПБ, на котором курсанты постарше отрабатывали практическое бомбометание на учебных полигонах.
Ан-26 в Шадринске уже не застал.

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель F-35B третьего авиакрыла Корпуса морской пехоты США задел в небе штата Калифорния самолет-заправщик KC-130J и разбился. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на данные пресс-службы авиакрыла.
"В ходе маневра дозаправки F-35B произошел контакт с KC-130J, что привело к крушению F-35B. Пилот [истребителя] успешно катапультировался, ему оказывается медицинская помощь", — говорится в сообщении.
Самолет-заправщик приземлился неподалеку от аэропорта города Термаль, его экипаж не пострадал.

----------


## OKA

"  7 октября 2020 года в тайваньский порт Гаосюн из США морским путем прибыли последние шесть вертолетов UH-60M Black Hawk из 60 заказанных.
Агентство по сотрудничеству в сфере безопасности МО США (DSCA) в январе 2010 года уведомило Конгресс о планируемой поставке Тайваню в рамках программы «Иностранные военные продажи» 60 вертолетов UH-60M, а также различного оборудования и услуг, общая стоимость которых  составила 3,1 млрд. долл.
Вертолеты оснащены цифровой двухканальной ЭДСУ Hamilton Sundstrand,  новой кабиной и усовершенствованными двигателями General Electric T700-701 с цифровой системой управления.

15 из 60  вертолетов  переданы авиации министерства внутренних дел Китайской Республики  для использования в операциях во время стихийных бедствий и чрезвычайных операций, и  шесть из них поставлены в последней, седьмой, партии.".

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2082741.html

----------


## OKA

" Бразильские ВВС вооружены одной из самых продвинутых версий истребителя F-5.  20 октября, пресс-служба ВВС Бразилии сообщила о том, что на предприятии Embraer в Гавиан-Пейшоту (штат Сан-Паулу) состоялась торжественная церемония передачи последнего модернизированного самолёта F-5M.

Ремонтные работы над Northrop F-5 Tiger II начались в 2005 году и завершились в октябре этого года. Всего за это время были модернизированы 49 машин. Подрядчиком Embraer в рамках контракта стоимостью $285 млн выступило местное подразделение израильской компании Elbit Systems. После доработки F-5E и F-5F (одно- и двухместные версии самолётов) получили обозначения F-5EM и F-5FM соответственно.

fab.mil.br

Ключевым улучшением стала установка радара Leonardo Grifo F. Также существенно обновлено рабочее место пилота. Новая авионика включает улучшенную систему навигации, три жидкокристаллических дисплея, новый проекционный дисплей, обновлённую систему целеуказания, а также ряд других улучшений. Кроме того, существенно расширена номенклатура применяемого вооружения.

F-5 — лёгкий многоцелевой истребитель, разработанный компанией Northrop в 50-е годы. За время производства (с 1959 по 1987 год) было собрано более 2000 единиц. F-5 был одним из самых массовых истребителей в своём классе, а низкая цена и простота конструкции сделали его популярным в странах «третьего мира», куда он массово поставлялся. В ряде стран F-5 продолжает находиться на боевом дежурстве.". 

https://warspot.ru/18248-brazilskie-...modernizatsiyu

----------


## Avia M

Госдепартамент США в четверг уведомил Конгресс, что поддерживает продажу 50 истребителей F-35 производства компании Lockheed Martin Объединенным Арабским Эмиратам (ОАЭ). Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство Bloomberg.

По данным его источников, стоимость сделки составит $10,4 млрд.

Против поставок F-35 ранее решительно возражал Израиль, который подчеркивал, что это не предусматривается соглашением о нормализации отношений. 23 октября премьер-министр и министр обороны еврейского государства Биньямин Нетаньяху и Бени Ганц решили снять возражения против продажи Вашингтоном "определенных оружейных систем" ОАЭ.

----------


## OKA

> Госдепартамент США в четверг уведомил Конгресс, что поддерживает продажу 50 истребителей F-35 производства компании Lockheed Martin Объединенным Арабским Эмиратам (ОАЭ). Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство Bloomberg.
> 
> По данным его источников, стоимость сделки составит $10,4 млрд.
> 
> Против поставок F-35 ранее решительно возражал Израиль, который подчеркивал, что это не предусматривается соглашением о нормализации отношений. 23 октября премьер-министр и министр обороны еврейского государства Биньямин Нетаньяху и Бени Ганц решили снять возражения против продажи Вашингтоном "определенных оружейных систем" ОАЭ.


Иранцы миллион дешёвых ракет наклепают, в ответку)) И пристроят их где нить поблизости от абонентов))

----------


## Avia M

На фоне одобрения поставок истребителей пятого поколения F-35 для ВВС Объединенных Арабских Эмиратов, руководство США решило «включить зеленый свет» продаже 50 истребителей F-22 для ВВС Израиля. Сумма сделки может составить около $10,4 млрд.

https://news.rambler.ru/weapon/45187...ebiteley-f-22/

----------


## Avia M

18 ноя – РИА Новости. Военно-воздушные силы Тайваня приостановили полеты всех истребителей F-16 для проверки после того, как накануне была потеряна связь с одним из них, самолет и пилот до сих пор не обнаружены, сообщает в среду Центральное информационное агентство острова.
Истребитель F-16 во вторник вечером пропал с радаров над водами у восточного побережья острова вскоре после взлета с авиабазы в уезде Хуалянь во время тренировочного полета, за штурвалом находился опытный 44-летний военный летчик Цзян Чжэнчжи, налетавший более 2,2 тысячи часов.

https://ria.ru/20201118/tayvan-1585112670.html

----------


## Fencer

Пентагон захотел купить Ми-24 и Ан-2 https://m.vz.ru/news/2020/12/1/1073246.html

----------


## Avia M

Военная авиация США с 2013 по 2018 годы потеряла в 6 тысячах авиационных происшествий 157 летательных аппаратов различных типов и 198 летчиков. Стоимость потерянных летательных аппаратов составила $9,4 миллиарда. В 2019-2020 годах было потеряно еще 29 летательных аппаратов, в результате чего погибло еще 26 летчиков. Стоимость ущерба составила $2,25 миллиарда.
В целом, за период 2013-2020 годов небоевые потери военной авиации США составили 186 летательных аппаратов и 224 летчика, а стоимость потерянных летательных аппаратов достигла 11,6 млрд долларов.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

9 декабря. Истребитель F-16 Fighting Falcon, принадлежащий подразделению ВВС Национальной гвардии штата Висконсин, потерпел крушение во время тренировочного полета во вторник вечером в районе Верхнего полуострова Мичигана. На борту был один пилот, его состояние пока неизвестно.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/10209891




> Национальная гвардия американского штата Висконсин сообщила о гибели пилота истребителя F-16 Fighting Falcon, потерпевшего катастрофу во время выполнения тренировочного полета.

----------


## Avia M

Соединенные Штаты согласились продать Индонезии истребители F-15 и F-18.
Индонезия также планирует получать льготные кредиты от таких стран, как Франция, Турция, Китай и Россия.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3138839.html

Интересно, как с Су-35С будут сочетаться?  :Confused: 
Льготные кредиты от России, на покупку "Фантомов"... Это круто.

----------


## Бурундук

> Интересно, как с Су-35С будут сочетаться?


Многие страны эксплуатируют в ВВС одновременно технику от разных поставщиков. Например, Финляндия: десятки лет был микс из советских и западных самолётов. Так и Индонезия. 

А льготный кредит от России - вероятно, на докупку самолётов Су-35С. Они наскребли средств в бюджете только на 11 машин, а для комплектации эскадрильи по их штатам надо 16.

----------


## Avia M

> Многие страны эксплуатируют в ВВС одновременно технику от разных поставщиков.


Имеет место быть, в курсе. Но история такой ситуации иная нежели в Индонезии.
Полагаю Вы в курсе "Санты-барбары" с приобретением Су-35С. Честно говоря я не в курсе, чего они там наскребли (деньгами и продуктами).
Но из вышесказанного, можно сделать вывод, что на покупку продукции нашего авиапрома у них не хватило суверенитета...
О сочетании, я говорил с сарказмом.

----------


## Бурундук

Санта-Барбара ещё та. Но, по моим наблюдениям, это практически общий случай в современной торговле вооружениями. Хуже всех индийцы, но остальные тоже часто размышляют годами, а потом по три раза ещё и меняют решения. На этом фоне, скажем, турецкие сделки (с Украиной, Тунисом, Азербайджаном) кажутся фантастикой и вершиной оперативности.

Не думаю, что в случае с Индонезией дело в суверенитете. Дело ещё и в плачевном опыте эксплуатации российских самолётов у соседей, в том числе, в Малайзии.

Про сарказм понял :) Мне кажется, что внешняя торговля должна быть, прежде всего, прагматичной. И не стоит явно пенять покупателю за то, что он покупает ещё и у другого продавца: надо вежливо и с уважением постараться продать как можно больше своего товара.

----------


## Avia M

> Дело ещё и в плачевном опыте эксплуатации российских самолётов у соседей, в том числе, в Малайзии.


Индонезийцы полагаю прагматичны, и знай что все так плачевно с эксплуатацией, не смотрели бы в нашу сторону...




> И не стоит явно пенять покупателю за то, что он покупает ещё и у другого продавца


Безусловно, мы же цивилизованные люди. Посему, зная ситуацию, предложили максимально приемлемые условия. Процесс пошел, но "возбудились" сами знаете кто.
Кст., они почему то решили "попенять", вместо с уважением принять выбор. А нашего "друга", санкциями "пужають" за покупки не у них. И вежливости в риторике не прослеживается. С позиции - все меры хороши...

----------


## Fencer

«Требовали слишком много вложений»: перуанская армия распродала вертолёты Ми-26 https://topwar.ru/176759-trebovali-s...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Fencer

ВВС Казахстана довели количество истребителей Су-30СМ до 24-х машин https://aviation21.ru/vvs-kazaxstana...o-24-x-mashin/

----------


## Андрей Иванович

Не знаю, куда это. Но в США же

https://t.me/infantmilitario/50655

----------


## Avia M

Тяжелый истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе F-15 новейшей модификации EX (бортовой номер 20-0001) впервые поднялся в воздух. Полет был выполнен из международного аэропорта Сент-Луиса и продолжался 90 минут.

https://rg.ru/2021/02/03/novejshaia-...vyj-polet.html

----------


## OKA

Много новостей сегодня из Бангалора :

https://www.militarynews.ru/?lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Турция продлит срок службы истребителей F-16

Турция осталась без истребителей F-35 Lightning II, поэтому будет продлевать «жизнь» истребителям F-16. 3 февраля, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что Турция запускает программу продления срока службы действующего парка самолётов из-за отсутствия замены в краткосрочной перспективе.

По словам Исмаила Демира, руководителя Управления оборонной промышленности Турции, комплексная программа модернизации будет включать в себя доработки, обновления, замену и усиление планера: «Каждый из самолётов потребует от 1200 до 1500 новых деталей». Это позволит продлить летный ресурс с 8 000 до 12 000 часов.

Подрядчиком выступит компания Turkish Aerospace Industries. TAI строит для ВВС Турции 30 новых истребителей F-16 Block 50+, а также выполнит работы по модернизации более 160 действующих турецких самолётов F-16 Block 30/40/50.

Кроме того, Турция намерена построить собственный истребитель 5-го поколения. TF-X пока существует только в виде макета, поэтому его технические характеристики ещё не известны. В Минобороны Турции рассчитывают уже в 2023 году вывести TF-X «из ангара». Из ранее опубликованной
визуализации можно сделать вывод, что перспективный турецкий истребитель внешне будет схож с американским F-22 Raptor, будет оснащаться двумя двигателями и получит внутренние отсеки для вооружения. При этом разработка перспективного истребителя пока упёрлась в отсутствие двигателей.". 

https://warspot.ru/18910-turtsiya-pr...rebiteley-f-16

На крайняк у греков, или израильтян докупят запчастей))

----------


## OKA

" Министерство обороны Японии сообщило 10 февраля 2021 года, что японское оборонное закупочное агентство Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency (ATLA) выдало корпорации Kawasaki Heavy Industries (KHI) первоначальный контракт на сумму 15 млрд иен (143,1 млн долл) на начало реализации программы создания для Военно-воздушных Сил самообороны Японии нового самолета радиоэлектронной борьбы на базе нового японского среднего военно-транспортного самолета Kawasaki С-2. 



EC-2 Проектный облик создаваемого корпорацией Kawasaki Heavy Industries для ВВС Сил самообороны Японии нового самолета радиоэлектронной борьбы на базе нового японского среднего военно-транспортного самолета Kawasaki С-2 (с) Kawasaki Heavy Industries 

Общая стоимость программы создания данного самолета РЭБ оценивается ATLA в 46,5 млрд иен, без учета постройки опытных образцов. Первые 15 млрд иен, на которые подписан первоначальный контракт, выделены в счет оборонного бюджета 2020 финансового года, еще 10 млрд иен будут выделены в счет оборонного бюджета 2021 финансового года.

Планируется, что на первом этапе будут изготовлены два опытных образца нового самолета РЭБ, предварительные испытания которых должны быть завершены к концу 2026 финансового года. Затем будут построены два предсерийных образца, полная программа испытаний всех четырех самолетов должна быть законцена к 2032 финансовому году. 

Общее количество планируемых к постройке самолетов этого типа не сообщается, но ATLA оценивает стоимость одного серийного самолета в 48 млрд иен (460 млн долл).

Новые самолеты РЭБ должны заменить входящие сейчас в состав эскадрильи РЭБ крыла боевой подготовки ВВС Сил самообороны Японии на авиабазе Ирума один самолет ЕС-1 (переоборудованный из военно-транспортного самолета Kawasaki C-1) и два самолета YS-11EA. 

Ранее по контракту с ATLA корпорацией KHI на основе военно-транспортного самолета Kawasaki С-2 был создан самолет радио- и радиотехнической разведки RС-2. Опытный образец RC-2 был переоборудован из второго летного прототипа ХС-2 и начал испытания в 2018 году. В 2020 году этот борт был передан в эксплуатацию в состав эскадрильи радиотехнической разведки крыла боевой подготовки ВВС Сил самообороны Японии на авиабазе Ирума, но сведения о дальнейших серийных закупках отсустствуют.

К настоящему времени KHI поставила министерству обороны Японии 11 серийных военно-транспортных самолетов С-2 из 15 законтрактованных. Всего планируется к закупке 40 серийных самолетов С-2 в транспортном варианте ". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4256644.html

Могли бы и заправщиков,  на базе своих транспортников,  наклепать. 
А не " косяки", в прямом и переносном смысле,  у амеров закупать))

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2220912.html

Хотя это может шло  "в нагрузку",  к "Оспри" и F-35)) 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2224737.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребители Panavia Tornado прослужат минимум до 2030 года.13 февраля, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что первый из 85 самолётов, прошедших процедуру продления срока службы, поднялся в небо.

«Решение Министерства обороны имело решающее значение для трудоёмкого этапа ремонта фюзеляжа. Согласно этому решению, все 85 Tornado должны оставаться в эксплуатации до конца 2030 года. Это может быть достигнуто только в том случае, если будет проделана столь обширная работа», — сообщили в пресс-службе ВВС Германии.

Продление срока службы с 6000 до 8000 лётных часов требует почти полной разборки самолёта. Этот процесс проходит на предприятии Airbus Defense and Space Manching. Каждый истребитель подвергается разборке, после чего определяется перечень деталей, требующих замены.

Редакция Warspot ". 


https://warspot.ru/18999-nemetskie-t...chyo-poletayut

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 15 февраля 2021 года чешская оборонно-промышленная группа OMNIPOL, она заключила контракт на поставку военно-воздушным силам Социалистической Республики Вьетнам 12 новых учебно-боевых самолетов L-39NG производства чешского авиастроительного предприятия Aero Vodochody Aerospace. Параметры контракта не сообщаются, но указывается, что самолеты должны быть поставлены Вьетнаму в 2023-2024 годах. 

OMNIPOL, контролируемая чешским бизнесменом Рихардом Хавой, с 2020 года выступает совладельцем (49% акций) завода Aero Vodochody Aerospace через зарегистрированную в Венгрии компанию AERO Investment Partners Zrt., на паях с венгерским бизнесменом Андрашем Томбором (владеет 51% акций). Фактически OMNIPOL выступает практически весь постосоциалистический период в качестве главного посредника-трейдера по продаже выпускаемых заводом Aero Vodochody самолетов и запчастей и сервисных услуг для них, а с 2015 года является ведущим инвестором Aero Vodochody.

В частности,  OMNIPOL на 50% финансировала программу создания модернизированного учебно-боевого самолета L-39NG, вложив в нее более 1 млрд крон. Напомним, что Aero Vodochody объявила о программе создания существенно модернизированной версии своего широко известного самолета L-39, получившей обозначение L-39NG (Next Generation), в июле 2014 года на авиасалоне в Фарнборо. L-39NG оснащается американским двигателем Williams International FJ44-4M максимальной тягой 1700 кг и с цифровой системой управления (вместо старого советского АИ-25ТЛ), получил новое облегченное крыло, выполненное частично из композиционных материалов, а также новый комплекс цифровой бортовой авионики компании Genesys Aerosystems, индикатор на фоне лобового стекла разработки чешской компании SPEEL Praha и современные бортовые системы. Пилотская кабина оснащена новыми катапультируемыми креслами класса "0-0". Переработанная конструкция самолета должна иметь ресурс 15 тысяч летных часов. L-39NG будет также иметь возможность нести вооружение на четырех подкрыльевых и одной подфюзеляжной точках подвески.

Первый прототип-демонстратор L-39NG (бортовой номер "2626", серийный номер 332626) совершил первый полет 14 сентября 2015 года, представляя собой переделку принадлежащего заводу самолета L-39С, с оснащением двигателем Williams International FJ44-4M, комплексом бортовой авионики компании Genesys Aerosystems и индикатором на фоне лобового стекла SPEEL Praha. Крыло было сохранено старое, хотя вместо традиционных для L-39 топливных баков на конце крыла там установлены новые законцовки.

22 декабря 2018 года состоялся первый полет первого опытного образца L-39NG новой постройки (бортовой номер "0475", серийный номер 7001). 9 декабря 2019 года состоялся полет второго опытного образца L-39NG новой постройки "в предсерийной конфигурации" (бортовой номер "0476", серийный номер 7004). Кроме того, изготовлены два образца для наземных испытаний (серийные номера 7002 и 7003"). 

Предполагается, что для заказчиков будут изготавливаться как самолеты L-39NG новой постройки, так и вестись модернизация в этот вариант наличных самолетов L-39.

До настоящего времени Aero Vodochody заявляла о наличии у нее контрактов на 44 самолета L-39NG (видимо, с учетом опионов и модернизации). Первым подтвержденным твердом заказчиком стали ВВС Сенегала, заказавшие в апреле 2018 года четыре L-39NG новой постройки. В июле 2018 года на авиасалоне в Фарнборо были подписаны соглашения с американской компанией RSW Aviation на поставку 12 самолетов L-39NG новой постройки и модернизацию шести самолетов L-39 старого производства в вариант L-39CW, аналогичный L-39NG, и с португальской компанией SKYTECH (Defense Sky Technologies Lda, является фактически партнером австралийской военной подрядной компании Adagold Aviation), на поставку десяти L-39NG новой постройки (с опционом еще на шесть). В декабре 2019 года принадлежащий министерству обороны Чехии пражский авиаремонтный завод LOM Prague заключил договор на приобретение четырех самолетов L-39NG новой постройки (с опционом еще на два) для Пардубицкого авиационного учебного центра для подготовки летного состава ВВС Чехии.

Тем не менее, за исключением контракта с LOM Prague (то есть чешским министерством обороны), "твердость" всех остальных перечисленных контрактов на L-39NG вызывает определенные сомнения, так что новый контракт на 12 самолетов L-39NG для Вьетнама может стать действительно наиболее значительным и дать самолету действительно серийный статус. ". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4257486.html

----------


## OKA

Северный шведский "учебник" над югом и Малой Азией :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4257152.html

----------


## Avia M

Индонезия купит истребители F-15EX у компании Boeing и истребители Rafale у Франции в период с 2021 по 2024 год.


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3195550.html

И пандемия с вирусом, не помеха...

----------


## OKA

> Индонезия купит истребители F-15EX у компании Boeing и истребители Rafale у Франции в период с 2021 по 2024 год.
> 
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3195550.html
> 
> И пандемия с вирусом, не помеха...


Крепко их за тестикулы держат на привязи  :Biggrin: 

Видать кредитов понадавали/распилили))

----------


## OKA

" ЦАХАЛ вооружится новейшим американским тяжёлым вертолётом. 25 февраля, пресс-служба Минобороны Израиля объявила о выборе транспортного вертолёта CH-53K King Stallion для замены CH-53 Yas'ur.

На официальном канале Минобороны Израиля в Twitter указывается, что министр обороны принял доводы руководства ЦАХАЛ о выборе в виде нового транспортного вертолёта модели CH-53K King Stallion. Новейшая версия «Жеребца» (англ. stallion — жеребец) заменит в ВС Израиля устаревающего предшественника CH-53 Yas'ur, поступившего на вооружение в 1970 году. Конкурентами CH-53K были конвертопланы Bell Boeing V-22 Osprey и «летающий вагон» Boeing CH-47 Chinook.
На этой неделе Минобороны Израиля объявило о планах новых закупок американской авиатехники. Так, в ближайшее время для израильских ВВС будут подписаны контракты на два топливозаправщикa KC-46 Pegasus, эскадрилью истребителей F-35 Adir (дополнительно к 50 уже заказанным), а также на новые вертолёты, модель которых не разглашалась. Теперь стало известно о том, что это будут CH-53K King Stallion.

CH-53K King Stallion — тяжёлый транспортный вертолёт с максимальной взлётной массой почти 40 т. Машина способна перевозить свыше 13 т грузов на внешней подвеске, а в её внутреннем отсеке может разместиться до 55 пассажиров. Экипаж вертолёта составляет от двух до пяти человек — помимо пилотов, в его состав могут быть включены три стрелка, обеспечивающие круговую защиту.




Внешне King Stallion мало чем отличается от своего предшественника CH-53E, но при этом втрое «сильнее» его. Вертолёт CH-53K King Stallion является продолжением линейки CH-53, которая выпускается с 1964 года. Новая модификация является крупнейшей и самой мощной в семействе «Жеребцов». Максимальная дальность полёта CH-53K составляет 840 км, скорость — 315 км/ч. Вертолёт оснащается системами активной и пассивной защиты — в частности, бронированный корпус защищает экипаж и пассажиров от огня стрелкового оружия, а системы активной защиты способны уберечь машину от повреждения ракетами.

Редакция Warspot ". 

https://warspot.ru/19080-izrail-kupi...kih-zherebtsov

----------


## OKA

" Санкции не останавливают стремление Турции развивать собственную вертолётную программу. 25 февраля, портал savunmasanayist.com сообщил о том, что компания Turkish Aerospace Industries показала макет перспективного дрона на базе вертолёта Т629.

Характеристики перспективного беспилотного вертолёта не раскрываются. По неофициальным данным, дрон на базе Т629 будет оснащён электрическим двигателем, а его масса составит порядка 7 т. Презентация беспилотника состоялась в рамках церемонии передачи турецкой полиции вертолёта T129 ATAK. Примечательно, что это первый ATAK версии Phase-2. При этом в Turkish Aerospace Industries не раскрывают деталей по улучшениям машины.


Беспилотник на базе перспективного вертолёта Т629
savunmasanayist.com

Модель T629 должна будет занять нишу между T129 ATAK и перспективным ATAK 2. Разработка вертолёта T629 ведётся компанией Turkish Aerospace Industries с 2017 года. В 2019 году компания защитила проект вертолёта и приступила к сборке первого лётного образца машины. Технические характеристики нового вертолёта пока не раскрываются. При этом известно, что его масса составит порядка 6 т. Для сравнения, масса T129 составляет 5 т, ATAK 2 — 10 т.".

https://warspot.ru/19082-turtsiya-ra...rnyy-vertolyot

----------


## OKA

" 26 февраля 2021 года министр обороны Болгарии Красимир Каракачанов проинспектировал авиабазу Безмер, где дислоцированы отремонтированные в Белоруссии штурмовики Су-25 ВВС Болгарии и совершил полет на одной из спарок.   В ноябре 2018 года министерство обороны Болгарии заключила с «558-м авиационным ремонтным заводом» в Барановичах договор стоимостью 73,6 млн евро без НДС на ремонт восьми штурмовиков Су-25 (шести Су-25К и двух Су-25УБ).11 февраля 2021 года на авиабазу Безмер транспортный самолёт Ил-76ТД белорусской авиакомпании Rubystar Airways доставил последний, восьмой по счету, отремонтированный на ОАО "558-й авиаремонтный завод" в Барановичах (Белоруссия) штурмовик  Су-25К (бортовой номер "254"). Таким образом ВВС Болгарии получили все, прошедшие капитальный ремонт в Белоруссии штурмовики Су-25.". 

https://t.me/ChDambiev/6588

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2238783.html

----------


## Avia M

Военно-воздушные силы США смирились с провалом программы создания F-35, которая в течение целого десятилетия была единственной попыткой заменить главный американский истребитель F-16, пишет Forbes.

https://ria.ru/20210301/istrebiteli-...medium=desktop

----------


## Айдар

В учебно-авиационный центр Сил воздушной обороны Казахстана в городе Балхаш прибыли учебно-боевые самолеты L-39. В рамках договора государственного оборонного заказа в конце прошлого года они были направлены на завод-изготовитель, где прошли капитальный ремонт и модернизацию.

В ходе модернизации на самолеты были установлены новая цифровая авионика, системы катапультирования, средства связи и  объективного контроля.

L-39 предназначен для первоначального обучения курсантов технике пилотирования в простых и сложных метеоусловиях, днем и ночью, обучения элементам боевого применения, а также тренировки летного состава учебных заведений и воинских частей.

Освоить воздушное судно курсантам помогают опытные пилоты-инструкторы.

– Полеты на самолете L-39 являются первым шагом в освоении авиации в целом. Для каждого курсанта самостоятельный вылет – знаменательный день. Это означает, что в перспективе он сможет получить допуск к следующим этапам на простой, сложный пилотаж, полеты по маршруту, в облаках, на малой высоте, на боевое применение по наземным и воздушным целям, – отметил заместитель командира учебно-авиационного центра подполковник Максат Буратаев.
https://www.gov.kz/memleket/entities...171720?lang=ru

----------


## Айдар

В Алматы упал военный самолет КНБ АН-26, следовавший по маршруту Нур-Султан — Алматы. Об этом сообщило казахстанское издание Tengrinews со ссылкой на алматинский аэропорт в своем Telegram-канале.
По данным пресс-службы аэропорта, на борту находилось шесть человек. https://vk.com/video-173678697_456240940

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны Казахстана к 8 марта рассказало о девушке-пилоте Су-30СМ https://www.mk.ru/politics/2021/03/0...campaign=anons

----------


## Fencer

Армейская авиация Таиланда получила три российских Ми-17В-5 https://rg.ru/2021/04/05/armejskaia-...-mi-17v-5.html

----------


## Pilot

В Турции потерпел катастрофу F-5 пилотажной группы. Пилот погиб

----------


## Fencer

САНИТАРНЫЙ САМОЛЕТ АН-26 ВИТА ГОТОВЯТ К САМООЦЕНКЕ 2-ГО УРОВНЯ ПО СТАНДАРТАМ НАТО https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29245/36/

----------


## Fencer

АН-2 - СМЕРТОНОСНОЕ ОРУЖИЕ СЕВЕРНОЙ КОРЕИ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29165/52/

----------


## Fencer

Судьба доставшихся Украине вертолетов Ми-8МТ(В) https://diana-mihailova.livejournal....urce=3userpost

----------


## Fencer

Украинские Ми-8 получат израильские системы защиты от ПЗРК https://naukatehnika.com/ukrainskie-...i-ot-pzrk.html

----------


## Fencer

Вертолет Ми-171Ш производства АО "Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод" в Китае https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2290488.html

----------


## Fencer

"АВИАКОН" ПЕРЕДАЛ ВСУ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ ВЕРТОЛЕТ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29303/38/

----------


## OKA

> Вертолет Ми-171Ш производства АО "Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод" в Китае https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2290488.html


Зачем сюда, если эта инфа была зарепощена ранее в профильной ветке? )) 

Российские Здравствуйте, друзья.

----------


## OKA

" Министр национальной обороны Польши Мариш Блащак сообщил, что 12 апреля 2021 года Польша подписала с США межправительственное соглашение о приобретении из наличия ВВС США по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) пяти военно-транспортных самолетов Lockheed C-130H Hercules. Самолеты будут переданы через механизм программы реализации избыточного имущества министерства обороны США Excess Defense Articles (EDA) в счет гранта американской стороны с оценочной стоимостью передаваемого имущества в 60 млн долл. Польская сторона оплатит только 14,3 млн долл за расконсервацию, ремонт, доооборудование и транспортировку самолетов в Польшу.

Сообщается, что Польше будут переданы пять самолетов С-130Н постройки 1985 года, которые были выведены из состава ВВС США в 2017 году и с тех пор находятся на хранении на базе 309-й группы хранения и обслуживания авиационной техники ВВС США (309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group - AMARG) в Дэвис-Монтане (штат Аризона). Поляки сами отобрали пять самолетов С-130Н из примерно 20 самолетов этой модификации, находящихся сейчас на хранении в Дэвис-Монтане (всего там на хранении более 60 С-130 всех модификаций).

Первый самолет С-130Н из пяти должен быть получен Польшей к концу 2021 года, а последний - в середине 2024 года. Они поступят в состав 14-й транспортной эскадрильи 33-й транспортной авиационной базы (33. Bazie Lotnictwa Transportowego) ВВС Польши в Повидзе, где заменят эсксплуатируемые сейчас четыре старых самолета С-130Е Hercules постройки начала 1970-х годов, из семи аналогичным образом полученных Польшей с хранения ВВС США в 2009-2011 годах (еще один полученный самолет С-130Е был списан после вынужденной посадки в Афганистане в 2010 году, один используется как нелетное учебное пособие, а еще один был возвращен США). В Польше поставляемые самолеты С-130Н пройдут дооборудование с установкой некоторого количества современного оборудования на 2-м авиаремонтном заводе (Wojskowe Zakłady Lotnicze № 2) в Быдгоще по отдельному контракту.

Напомним, что в сентябре 2019 года министр национальной обороны Польши Блащак заявил, что подписал два официальных письма (Letters of request - LoR) в адрес Агентства министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) с запросами о поставке Польше по линии американской программы FMS переносных противотанковых ракетных комплексов Javelin и пяти военно-транспортных самолетов C-130H Hercules. Поставка Польше пяти самолетов С-130Н через механизм EDA была одобрена Государственным департаментом США 15 февраля 2020 года ". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4291641.html

----------


## OKA

" США официально объявили Турции о том, что исключили ее из участников программы по производству новейшего истребителя F-35. Это было сделано в наказание:  несмотря на многочисленные протесты Вашингтона, Анкара купила у Москвы российские зенитные ракетные системы большой дальности С-400 «Триумф».

Но если Турция теперь не получит столь нужных ей американских истребителей, то чьи самолеты она будет вынуждена купить для своих Военно-воздушных сил? Могут ли это быть российские истребители? На этот вопрос «МК» ответил военный аналитик, специалист в области экспорта вооружений.


О том, что Штаты сдержали свое обещание - наказать Анкару за покупку российских С-400, - сообщило турецкое информагентство Anadolu. По его данным, Вашингтон аннулировал соглашение, подписанное Анкарой в 2007 году. Оно предусматривало покупку Турцией 100 самолетов пятогого поколения F-35, а также производство ряда комплектующих еще для 1000 этих машин. Кроме Турции, в этой программе вместе с США остались Канада, Австралия, Италия, Нидерланды, Норвегия, Британия и Дания.

При этом, даже несмотря на официальное уведомление об исключении из программы F-35, турецкая военная промышленность, как сказал министр Мустафа Варанк, не остановила выпуск комплектующих для этого американского самолета.

- Турция действительно очень нуждается в новом самолете, - заявил «МК» директор Московского Центра анализа стратегий и технологий (ЦАСТ) Руслан Пухов. - Анкара рассматривала вариант покупки российского Су-35. Однако взяла паузу. Связано это с комплексом причин.

Во-первых американцы, исключая Турцию из программы F-35, продолжают поставлять ей запчасти к американским самолетам F-16, которые стоят на вооружении турецких ВВС. Так что критической ситуации, такой, например, как сложилась в Венесуэле у того же Чавеса, когда американцы отказались поставлять запчасти к его F -16, у Турции сейчас нет.

Во-вторых, Турция имеет собственную военную промышленность, которая за последние десять лет совершила колоссальный рывок, начав обеспечивать турецкую армию многими видами вооружений. Возможно, единственное, где она себя еще не в полной мере обеспечивает, это именно авиастроение и ракетостроение. Турецкое руководство предпринимает колоссальные усилия, чтобы достичь такого самообеспечения.

Турция приняла решение делать собственный боевой самолет. [TF-X] До недавнего времени консультантом в этой программе была британская BAE Systems, так как при всем ухудшении отношений с Западом, у Британии с Турцией отношения не ухудшились. Кроме того, Турция обращалась к России с просьбой поставить ей двигатели, которые она могла бы интегрировать в свой самолет. Вполне возможно (как промежуточный вариант), что турки купят у нас партию двигателей.

- Исключить возможность продажи Анкаре партии наших истребителей, я думаю, тоже нельзя, - продолжает эксперт. - Эта тема достаточно давно обсуждается Россией и Турцией. Однако мы видим, что Турция пока не спешит принимать окончательного решения о покупке наших самолетов. Держит паузу. Но я считаю, что более реальна покупка российских двигателей. И если нам такое предложение поступит, то двигатели, безусловно, нужно им продать. Ведь рано, или поздно они все равно найдут себе и двигатели, и самолеты. А так мы, по крайней мере, заработаем деньги. При этом Анкара будет в той или иной степени от нас зависима, и мы сможем иметь еще один рычаг влияния на Турцию.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4297483.html

----------


## Pilot

Казахстанские ВВС потеряли Су-30СМ. Предварительно столкновение с птицами. Экипаж катапультировался

----------


## Fencer

"Миражи" с российской начинкой https://www.foxbat.ru/article/f1/f1_1.htm

----------


## Fencer

"ЗАВОД 410 ГА" ОТРЕМОНТИРУЕТ АН-26Ш ВСУ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29470/38/

----------


## Fencer

УКРАИНА ПОЛУЧИТ ВЕРТОЛЕТ - ОХОТНИК ЗА "ОРЛАНАМИ" https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29458/36/

----------


## OKA

" Великобритания построит собственные ведомые дроны. Вчера, 28 апреля, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что компания Spirit AeroSystems объявила всех участников программы Lightweight Affordable Novel Combat Aircraft (LANCA), в рамках которой будут производиться беспилотные истребители Mosquito.

О будущем создании дронов Mosquito было объявлено в январе текущего года, когда Минобороны Великобритании предоставило компании Spirit AeroSystems £30 млн на разработку и производство прототипов дрона. Вчера в Spirit AeroSystems объявили о завершении сбора команды, в которую также войдут специалисты компаний Northrop Grumman и Intrepid Minds.

«Боевой самолёт без экипажа Mosquito будет спроектирован так, чтобы летать на высокой скорости вместе с истребителями. Вооружённый ракетами, технологиями наблюдения и радиоэлектронной борьбы, он сможет обеспечить преимущество над вражескими силами. Эти самолёты, известные как «лояльные ведомые», станут первыми в Великобритании беспилотными платформами, способными поражать вражеские самолёты, а также выживать в борьбе против ракет класса «земля-воздух», — сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны Великобритании.

Лётные испытания Mosquito планируется провести уже в 2023 году. В перспективе эти беспилотники станут ведомыми истребителей. ". 

https://warspot.ru/19531-britantsy-r...nyy-istrebitel



https://www.defensenews.com/global/e...-combat-drone/

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 30 апреля 2021 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Индии по запросу индийского правительства по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) еще шести базовых патрульных самолетов Boeing P-8I Neptune (Poseidon) общей предполагаемой стоимостью 2,42 млрд долл. Вооружение в поставку не входит. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США.

Со стороны bmpd напомним, что к настоящему времени ВМС Индии в 2012-2015 годах уже получили восемь базовых патрульных самолетов P-8I по контракту от января 2009 года стоимостью 2,1 млрд долл (с 2017 года они состоят на вооружении 312-й эскадрильи индийской морской авиации, индийские бортовые номера c IN320 по IN327), и заказали в 2016 году за 1,1 млрд долл еще четыре самолета Р-8I, с поставкой в 2020-2022 годах (первый самолет с бортовыми номером IN328 прибыл в Индию в ноябре 2020 года, эти самолеты поступают на вооружение 315-й эскадрильи индийской морской авиации). Следует отметить, что обе эти закупки самолетов P-8I производились напрямую у корпорации Boeing через американскую процедуру прямых коммерческих продаж (Direct Commercial Sales - DCS), в то время как вооружение для этих самолетов закупалось по отдельным межправительственным соглашениям в рамках американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж (Foreign Military Sales - FMS).

В июне 2019 года верховный комитет по планированию закупок в интересах вооруженных сил (Services Capital Acquisition Plan Categorisation Higher Committee) министерства обороны Индии утвердил приобретение для ВМС Индии еще десяти американских самолетов P-8I на сумму около 3 млрд долл. Их закупку предполагалось также вести по линии DCS, причем тогда ожидалось, что соответствующие соглашения могут быть финализованы с Boeing уже в начале 2020 года, с началом поставок самолетов Индии уже в 2023 году.

Однако позднее в 2020 году количество планируемых к закупке дополнительных самолетов Р-8I было по бюджетным соображениям сокращено индийским правительством до шести, и именно уведомление об их планируемой поставке Индии и выпущено теперь DSCA. При этом, как следует из уведомления, поставку данных щести самолетов предполагается осуществить через американский межправительственный механизм FMS.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4301278.html

----------


## Avia M

Египет и Франция подписали контракт о поставке в арабскую республику 30 французских истребителей Rafale. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/11302087

----------


## OKA

" Подготовка истребителей F-15I ВВС Израиля к вылету на бомбардировку целей в Секторе Газа." :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2321811.html

----------


## OKA

" На предприятии японской Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) в Нагое 12 мая 2021 года  состоялся первый испытательный полет первого опытного образца модифицированного корабельного противолодочного вертолета XSH-60L Seahawk (бортовой номер "8501") для ВМС Сил самообороны Японии. Как ранее сообщали коллеги bmpd XSH-60L является дальнейшим развитием ранее производившихся MHI по лицензии американских вертолетов SH-60J (построено 102 вертолета) и SH-60K (построено 69, еще восемь заказаны), но оснащен современным полностью японским оборудованием.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2321987.html

----------


## OKA

" Немецкие истребители смогут «вторгаться» на территорию Польши в случае опасности, и наоборот. 14 мая, портал janes.com сообщил о том, что Германия и Польша согласились разрешить боевым самолётам пересекать свои национальные границы в случае предупреждения о быстром реагировании (Quick Reaction Alert, QRA).

Соглашение подписали в Варшаве министры обороны Германии и Польши. Таким образом, немецкие истребители Eurofighter могут в случае необходимости находиться над территорией Польши, а F-16 и МиГ-29 польских ВВС — над Германией.

«Это соглашение позволит нашим истребителям пересекать границы в нашем объединённом воздушном пространстве. Это не только защищает наше собственное население, но и в конечном итоге хорошо для всего альянса НАТО», — заявил командующий Центром воздушных операций генерал-лейтенант Клаус Хаберзетцер.

Подписанное соглашение станет частью расширенной миссии НАТО по охране воздушного пространства (eAP), которая также включает миссии, охватывающие Албанию, Исландию, Словению, страны Балтии, страны Бенилюкса, а также охрану воздушного пространства Болгарии и Румынии.

Лётчики и наземный персонал на дежурстве QRA находятся в немедленной готовности 24 часа в сутки. Это позволяет в считанные минуты поднять в небо истребители для перехвата и сопровождения авиации других стран". 

https://warspot.ru/19649-polsha-i-ge...ostranstvo-qra

----------


## Pilot

В Белоруссии разбился самолет Як-130, оба пилота погибли - Минобороны РБ.

----------


## Fencer

> В Белоруссии разбился самолет Як-130, оба пилота погибли - Минобороны РБ.


Фотография с места событий.

----------


## Fencer

> В Белоруссии разбился самолет Як-130, оба пилота погибли - Минобороны РБ.


https://youtu.be/QyoPMTO1I7c

----------


## Fencer

На ГП "Антонов" выкатили первый фюзеляж самолета Ан-178Т https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29633/38/

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщила 20 мая 2021 года хорватская газета "Jutarnji list" со ссылкой на "хорошо информированные источники", правительство Хорватии по рекомендации состоявшегося в тот же день заседания Совета обороны Хорватии, приняло решение о приобретении 12 французских истребителей Dassault Rafale из наличия ВВС Франции, доработанных до стандарта F3R, и о вступлении с французской стороной в предконтрактные переговоры по данному вопросу.

Сообщается, что закупаемые самолеты Rafale должны иметь возраст не более 10 лет. Общая стоимость предполагаемого контракта составит "чуть менее 1 млрд евро", включая вооружение и различное оборудование, а также обучение. В случае заключения контракта до конца 2021 года, первые шесть самолетов будут поставлены Хорватии в 2024 году, а еще шесть - в 2025 году.

Выбор самолетов Rafale, предложенных Францией, был сделан по итогам длительно тянущегося хорватского тендера по закупку новых истребителей для замены состоящих на вооружении ВВС Хорватии старых истребителей МиГ-21бис советского производства, получивших скандальную известность после перипетий ремонта на Украине.

Вопрос о приобретении Хорватией новых истребителей западного производства тянется с 2003 года, но перешел в реальную плоскость только с 2015 года. Первый международный тендер на закупку 12 истребителей был объявлен Хорватией в 2017 году, когда рассматривались предложения США (12 новых истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72), Израиля, Греции (в обеих случаях истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16 из наличия), Швеции (на истребитель Saab JAS-39C/D Gripen новой постройки) и Южной Кореи (на самолет KAI FA-50). В результате в марте 2018 году было принято решение о закупке 12 истребителей F-16C/D Block 30 Fighting Falcon (Barak) из наличия ВВС Израиля на сумму 493 млн долл, однако в итоге США не дали разрешения Израилю на поставку этих самолетов Хорватии.

Это вынудило хорватскую сторону возобновить тендер. Окончательные предложения по нему были поданы в ноябре 2020 года и теперь фигурировали предложения, представленные правительствами США (F-16V Block 70/72 новой постройки), Израиля (снова F-16C/D Block 30 из наличия, но с модернизацией), Франции (Rafale F3R из наличия) и Швеции (JAS-39C/D Gripen новой постройки). Сообщается, что на финальном этапе выбор делался из американского и французского предложений, при этом предложение США было гораздо более дорогостоящим.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4313744.html

----------


## Avia M

На аэродроме в Батайнице минобороны и командование ВВС Сербии торжественно попрощались с советскими истребителями МиГ-21.

https://yandex.ru/turbo/vz.ru/s/news...medium=desktop

https://ruserbia.com/politika/army/v...itelem-mig-21/

----------


## OKA

" Франция начала лётные испытания новейшей модификации истребителя Rafale.  22 мая, пресс-служба Минобороны Франции сообщила о том, что на авиабазе Истр на юге страны прошёл первый этап лётных испытаний самолёта модификации F4.

«Восемь сложных миссий, включающих 50 самолётовылетов, выполнялись испытательными бригадами из Генерального директората вооружений (DGA), ВМС, ВВС и космических сил Франции, а также представителей компании Dassault Aviation», — сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны Франции.

Лётные испытания истребителей Rafale F4-1




Всего в испытаниях принимали участие два образца Rafale F4-1. Самолёты отрабатывали «реалистичные тактические сценарии» в формированиях до восьми машин. После завершения серии испытаний Rafale F4 станет новым стандартным истребителем ВС Франции, тогда как на действующие в войсках предыдущие модификации имеется спрос среди других стран. 12 единиц закупит Греция, а по данным газеты Jutarnji list, ещё на 12 претендует Хорватия.". 

https://warspot.ru/19701-novyy-rafal...staryy-druzyam

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны Белоруссии 26-27 мая проведет учение ВВС и ПВО https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/25/229070/

----------


## Fencer

НАРП ПЕРЕДАЛ ВСУ ОТРЕМОНТИРОВАННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ СУ-24 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29700/38/

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщают филиппинские ресурсы, министр национальной обороны Филиппин Дельфин Лорензана 24 мая 2021 года подтвердил наличие межправительственного твердого контракта с Турцией на приобретение шести боевых веротолетов Т129В АТАК производства турецкой государственной авиастроительной компании Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) на сумму 269 млн долл.

Пресс-секретарь министерства национальной обороны Филиппин Арсенио Андолонг позднее заявил, что поставка первых двух вертолетов Т129В филиппинской стороне ожидается в сентябре 2021 года, второй пары - в феврале 2022 года, и третьей пары - в 2023 году. Представитель TAI, однако позднее заявил, что поставка первых двух вертолетов Т129В Филиппинам будет произведена в ноябре 2021 года. Сообщается, что планеры первых двух вертолетов для Филиппин уже построены TAI.

24 мая 2021 года на страницах в социальных сетях 15-го ударного крыла (15th Strike Wing) ВВС Филиппин была распространена информация о состоявшейся церемонии отбытия в Турцию группы личного состава крыла, которая будет до августа проходить на TAI в Анкаре курс подготовки на вертолеты Т129В.

Напомним, что в декабре 2018 года министр Делфин Лорензана сообщил, что техническая рабочая группа (Тechnical Working Group - TWG) ВВС Филлиппин рекомендовала закупку 16 многоцелевых вертолетов Sikosrky S-70i International Black Hawk и восьми турецких боевых вертолетов TAI T129 ATAK. В мае 2020 года Лорензана заявил о предконтрактных переговорах с Турцией относительно закупки шести вертолетов Т129. Заключенный еще в 2019 году контракт на закупку для ВВС Филиппин 16 вертолетов S-70i (c польской производственной линии Sikorsky c завода Sikorsky PZL-Mielec) успешно реализуется, однако продажа Турцией вертолетов Т129 Филиппинам и Пакистану столкнулась с препятствиями ввиду отказа США выдавать Турции экспортные лицензии в эти страны на устанавливаемые на Т129 американские двигатели LHTEC T800-4A (производятся в США компанией LHTEC (Light Helicopter Turbine Engine Company), являющейся совместным предприятием корпораций Rolls-Royce и Honeywell). Это стало одной из форм "наказания" Турции со стороны США за приобретение в России зенитных ракетных систем С-400.

Лишь 17 мая 2021 года стало известно, что Государственный департамент США оформил необходимые документы и лицензии для разрешения поставки Филиппинам шести турецких боевых вертолетов T129В АТАК, оснащаемых двигателями LHTEC T800-4A, что разблокировало контракт с Филиппинами, которые, таким образом, станут первым иностранным получателем вертолетов этого типа.

Однако заключенный еще в 2018 году Турцией контракт на поставку 30 вертолетов Т120 Пакистану остается в "подвешенном" состоянии, поскольку разрешение на поставку гораздо большего количества двигателей LHTEC T800-4A Пакистану (минимум 60 двигателей для 30 вертолетов Т129) потребует санкции Конгресса США, поскольку американское законодательство предполагает, что правительство должно уведомлять Конгресс о коммерчески лицензированных оборонных изделиях, если они связаны с крупными оборонными продажами за рубеж на сумму от 25 млн долл и более. Но в данном случае такое разрешение остается маловероятным ввиду сильных антитурецких настроений в американском Конгрессе.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4317611.html

----------


## OKA

" В центральном Иране начались учения иранской Армии "Небесный щит 1400" ("Separ-e-Aseman 1400"). Перед их началом было заявлено, что основной задачей является отработка действий и взаимодействия войск ПВО и других видов войск и сил иранской Армии в условиях активной радиоэлектронной борьбы... "

Фото иранских вертолов и дронов :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1010270.html

----------


## OKA

> " Как сообщила 20 мая 2021 года хорватская газета "Jutarnji list" со ссылкой на "хорошо информированные источники", правительство Хорватии по рекомендации состоявшегося в тот же день заседания Совета обороны Хорватии, приняло решение о приобретении 12 французских истребителей Dassault Rafale из наличия ВВС Франции, доработанных до стандарта F3R, и о вступлении с французской стороной в предконтрактные переговоры по данному вопросу.
> 
> Сообщается, что закупаемые самолеты Rafale должны иметь возраст не более 10 лет. Общая стоимость предполагаемого контракта составит "чуть менее 1 млрд евро", включая вооружение и различное оборудование, а также обучение. В случае заключения контракта до конца 2021 года, первые шесть самолетов будут поставлены Хорватии в 2024 году, а еще шесть - в 2025 году.
> 
> Выбор самолетов Rafale, предложенных Францией, был сделан по итогам длительно тянущегося хорватского тендера по закупку новых истребителей для замены состоящих на вооружении ВВС Хорватии старых истребителей МиГ-21бис советского производства, получивших скандальную известность после перипетий ремонта на Украине.
> 
> Вопрос о приобретении Хорватией новых истребителей западного производства тянется с 2003 года, но перешел в реальную плоскость только с 2015 года. Первый международный тендер на закупку 12 истребителей был объявлен Хорватией в 2017 году, когда рассматривались предложения США (12 новых истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16V Block 70/72), Израиля, Греции (в обеих случаях истребителей Lockheed Martin F-16 из наличия), Швеции (на истребитель Saab JAS-39C/D Gripen новой постройки) и Южной Кореи (на самолет KAI FA-50). В результате в марте 2018 году было принято решение о закупке 12 истребителей F-16C/D Block 30 Fighting Falcon (Barak) из наличия ВВС Израиля на сумму 493 млн долл, однако в итоге США не дали разрешения Израилю на поставку этих самолетов Хорватии.
> 
> Это вынудило хорватскую сторону возобновить тендер. Окончательные предложения по нему были поданы в ноябре 2020 года и теперь фигурировали предложения, представленные правительствами США (F-16V Block 70/72 новой постройки), Израиля (снова F-16C/D Block 30 из наличия, но с модернизацией), Франции (Rafale F3R из наличия) и Швеции (JAS-39C/D Gripen новой постройки). Сообщается, что на финальном этапе выбор делался из американского и французского предложений, при этом предложение США было гораздо более дорогостоящим.". 
> ...


" В газете «Ведомости» опубликована последняя статья основателя Центра анализа стратегий и технологий (ЦАСТ) Константина Макиенко о продвижении француского истребителя Dassault Rafale на мировом рынке вооружений.

https://www.vedomosti.ru/opinion/art...-frantsuzskogo

Недавнее решение Хорватии о выборе французского истребителя Dassault Rafale в длительно идущем тендере на закупку 12 современных западных самолетов для замены истребителей советского производства МиГ-21 стало еще одним достижением в настоящем каскаде экспортных успехов Rafale в последние несколько лет.

В конце апреля было подписано новое крупное соглашение о закупке 30 истребителей Rafale Египтом (в дополнение к 24 уже поставленным), а в январе новым заказчиком французского самолета стала Греция, заказавшая 18 машин. Ведутся переговоры о возможности продажи 36 самолетов Rafale Индонезии, а практически все настоящие получатели этих истребителей (Египет, Индия и Катар) планируют приобретение дополнительных партий этого типа. Более того, Rafale предлагается даже Украине. Rafale стал новым экспортным хитом французского ВПК и превращается в один из самых продаваемых на мировом рынке истребителей поколения «4++».

Эта ситуация тем более удивительна, что еще десятилетие назад Rafale выглядел как заведомый аутсайдер глобальных продаж в сегменте боевой авиации. Начав с поставок в сухопутном варианте ВВС Франции в 2004 г., Rafale в последующие несколько лет последовательно проиграл тендеры в Южной Корее, Сингапуре, ОАЭ, Марокко, Швейцарии и Бразилии. Эта череда поражений выглядела удручающе. Для компании Dassault Aviation ситуация была тем более серьезна, что в 2007 г., расчищая путь для продвижения Rafale на рынке, фирма прекратила производство своего предыдущего истребителя Mirage 2000 и отказалась от его дальнейшей модернизации, несмотря на сохранявшийся определенный спрос на этот самолет. В результате, убив свою предшествующую удачную модель, Dassault Aviation не могла продать новую.

Если поражения в Южной Корее и Сингапуре можно было списать на американское влияние (эти страны выбрали продвинутые версии американского истребителя Boeing F-15E), то во всех других случаях проигрыш французов был чистым. Руководству Dassault казалось, что, раз они имеют прекрасный самолет, он будет продаваться сам, выезжая на славе марки Mirage. При этом Rafale получил устойчивую славу самого дорогого истребителя поколения «4++», цена автоматически перемещала его вниз списка конкурентов в тендерах и заставляла шарахаться от него других потенциальных заказчиков. Французы откровенно высокомерно вели переговоры, не стесняясь завышать характеристики самолета, вводя заказчиков в заблуждение, а в политическом отношении позволяя себе даже «кидать» партнеров, как это произошло с бразильским президентом Лулу да Сильва, когда они отказались в последний момент от уже согласованной поддержки его инициативы по иранской ядерной программе, – в результате Rafale оказался в Бразилии за бортом, несмотря на то что был фаворитом местных военных и промышленности.

Сам самолет долгое время оставался весьма сырым, одной из главных причин чего были небольшие темпы поставки его ВВС Франции и отсутствие экспортных заказов. В мировых авиационных кругах распространялись сведения о недостаточной надежности установленных на Rafale двигателей Snecma M88, проблемах с интеграцией оборудования и небогатой номенклатуре носимого истребителем вооружения. Производственные мощности Dassault к середине 2010-х гг. позволяли выпускать смешные 12–15 самолетов в год, а потенциальным клиентам предлагалось, по сути, самим раскошелиться на расширение производства Rafale на заводе в Мериньяке – с вбиванием этого в цену контракта.

Надо отдать должное французской стороне – она сумела в итоге провести всеобъемлющую и эффективную работу над ошибками, давшую теперь превосходный результат. Кропотливая и масштабная работа позволила довести самолет, повысив его характеристики. Что еще более важно, Dassault при обильном государственном финансировании запустила циклы практически непрерывной модернизации и совершенствования машины, последовательно создав модификации Rafale F3, F3R, а теперь начав и испытания версии F4.

На Rafale были внедрены радиолокационная станция с активной фазированной антенной решеткой, современные средства радиоэлектронной борьбы, новые контейнеры навигации, целеуказания и разведки, на экспортных версиях по желанию заказчиков начата интеграция систем посторонних производителей (в частности, израильских), а не только французских. Архитектура бортовых систем истребителя была сделана более гибкой и открытой. Самолет получил внушительный спектр управляемого авиационного оружия (включая дальнобойные европейские ракеты класса «воздух – воздух» Meteor, крылатые ракеты Scalp/Black Shahine, управляемые бомбы AASM и других типов). Успехам Dassault и министерства вооруженных сил Франции по модернизации Rafale способствовало то обстоятельство, что это единственный (и единый) производимый сейчас французский боевой самолет, на совершенствовании которого можно сосредоточить все ресурсы, не распыляя их на несколько типов.
В последнее десятилетие Rafale также получил широкий опыт боевого применения, будучи обкатан в действиях в Афганистане, Ливии, Сирии, Ираке, Мали.

Действия французов по продвижению и продажам самолета стали тоже намного более гибкими. В первую очередь была внедрена льготная схема продаж через кредитование контрактов пулом ведущих французских банков, получающим под основную часть суммы государственные кредитные гарантии французского казначейства. Фактически это стало государственным финансированием экспортных контрактов, и именно таким образом были заключены оба соглашения на поставку Rafale Египту, а теперь контракты с Грецией и потенциально с Хорватией – и предлагается поставка Украине. В сочетании с общим снижением цены, запрашиваемой за самолет, это сделало Rafale доступным для стран, которые раньше и помыслить о нем не могли. Показательно, что первым иностранным заказчиком Rafale в 2015 г. выступил Египет.

Важным новшеством стало предложение на экспорт Rafale небольшого возраста из наличия ВКС Франции с последующим их планируемым замещением в составе французской авиации специально заказываемыми самолетами нового производства. От этого выигрывает и заказчик, получающий вполне новые самолеты по относительно низкой цене, и ВКС Франции, которым эта процедура позволит освежить свой парк Rafale. Именно подержанные Rafale из наличия в основном и собираются брать Греция и Хорватия. При этом очевидно, что данная схема, по сути, является прямым кредитованием экспортных продаж в счет оборонного бюджета Франции.

Французская сторона, изменив своему прежнему высокомерию, стала более гибкой к требованиям потенциальных заказчиков по трансферту технологий и изменению технического облика машины, в том числе с возможным использованием оборудования клиента, а также к пожеланиям относительно встречных офсетных сделок (что является особым пунктиком для той же Индии).

Но главное – в продажах Rafale французы пошли по русскому пути, поняв наконец, что торговля оружием – это не чистый бизнес, а продолжение внешней политики или геополитики, если мы не боимся этого заезженного слова. Характерно, что оба уже заключенных в этом году контракта на продажу Rafale (второй египетский и первый греческий) были заключены на откровенно антитурецкой подкладке и им способствовала резко враждебная позиция Франции по отношению к режиму турецкого президента Реджепа Тайипа Эрдогана. По сути, поставки Rafale цементируют де-факто уже сложившийся в Восточном Средиземноморье антитурецкий альянс Франции, Египта и Греции. Дрейф Франции в сторону антикитайской позиции, безусловно, усиливает позиции Rafale в Индии (уже заказавшей 36 машин) и Индонезии. Наконец, рядом стран Rаfale рассматривается и как принципиально не американское решение. В целом продвижением Rafale на мировом рынке активно занимается все высшее руководство Франции, включая французских президентов.

Характерно, что таким образом причины нынешних успехов Rafale на мировом рынке в некотором роде повторяют причины прежнего успеха экспортных продаж российского семейства истребителей Су-30 (особенно их иркутской ветви Су-30МКИ/МКМ). Это современность и доведенность платформы, гибкость в отношении технического облика, интеграции и комплектации по желаниям заказчика, готовность к трансферту технологий и встречным офсетным решениям и активная политическая поддержка продвижения самолетов, в том числе на самом высоком государственном уровне. Продолжение неослабного внимания ко всем этим факторам позволит российской боевой авиационной технике и дальше поддерживать желательный уровень экспортных продаж и выступать в эффективной конкуренции на рынках с таким успешным сейчас в этом отношении истребителем, как Rafale.

От редакции: эту статью Константин Макиенко, один из лучших российских аналитиков в области исследования рынков вооружений и многолетний автор «Ведомостей», успел надиктовать незадолго до своей безвременной кончины. Редакция выражает глубокие соболезнования родным и близким покойного.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4319600.html

...

----------


## OKA

" 3 июня 2021 года с авиабазы Хон  в свой последний прощальный полет вылетел военно-транспортный самолет  C-160D Transall 63-го авиатранспортного крыла ВВС ФРГ.  Сообщается, что все 30 (из них пригодны к полетам 19) военно-транспотных самолетов  C-160D Transall, находящихся на вооружении Luftwaffe der Bundeswehr с 1967 года будут списаны до конца 2021 года.". 

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2337476.html

Ещё "Трансалей")) :

https://aviationphotos.net/category/...urer/transall/

----------


## Айдар

В Алайском районе разбился вертолет Сил воздушной обороны МИ-8. Об этом 24.kg сообщили собственные источники.
Уточняется, что вертолет Сил воздушной обороны направлялся на место инцидента в приграничном районе. По предварительным данным, в настоящий момент имеются четверо пострадавших.
«Всего на борту было 15 человек. В настоящий момент нашли только четверых пострадавших, им оказывают помощь», — сообщили редакции.
Пресс-служба Министерства обороны для комментариев не доступна.

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны США отказалось вывешивать флаги ЛГБТ-сообщества на военных базах*

Минобороны США отказалось вывешивать радужные флаги ЛГБТ-сообщества на действующих военных базах. Об этом телеканалу CNN рассказал официальный представитель Пентагона Джон Кирби.

Он отметил, что военное ведомство продолжит придерживаться существующей политики, исключающей появления неофициальных флагов на своих объектах. При этом Кирби уточнил, что это решение *«никоим образом не отражается на уважении и восхищении, которые мы испытываем ко всему нашему ЛГБТК+ персоналу в униформе и без нее»*.

Телеканал указал, что решение Пентагона не совпало с позицией Госдепа. Ранее глава американского внешнеполитического ведомства Энтони Блинкен выдал общее разрешение диппредставительствам США поднимать радужный флаг на одном флагштоке с американским флагом.

4 мая лейтенант Военно-морских сил США Трэвис Экерс опубликовал фотографию первого в истории страны экипажа военного вертолета, полностью состоящего из открытых геев. Он назвал это событие «историческим моментом».

В январе президент США Джозеф Байден подписал указ, отменяющий ограничения на службу в армии США для трансгендеров. Барьеры были установлены предыдущей администрацией. Белый дом признал, что гендерная идентичность не должна становиться препятствием для воинской службы.



ПС: Политика.., политика.., политика - везде политика... Прикалывает западная политическая пропаганда психически нездоровых людей. Половое влечение к своему полу является по всем естественным от природы, как и по всем медицинским показаниям - отклонением в психике человека. Кстати, советская наука так это объективно указывала, причём не вмешивая политику или там Программу партии. 
Гомофилия такое же психическое отклонение как половое и сексуальное влечение человека к животным, к детям и даже к мёртвым.., то есть как на понятиях - зоофилия, педофилия или некрофилия.  И что тогда эти политики-пропагандисты и их медики не ответят всем на простой естественный вопрос - почему психическое отклонение в половом влечении к детям - это болезнь и преступление, а гомосятина - нет. По их кривой политике гомики не имеют психического отклонения? Это не больные на голову люди!? Или, как обычно это их двойные политизированные стандарты, что "это другое"!?
Так того и гляди, в политические и властные структуры Запада придут педики, которые как гомики двинут политическое решение и легализуют педофилию, даже флаг свой сделают и какой-нибудь генерал США толерастно и политически прислужливо власти (но не здоровому на голову народу которому типа "служит") ляпнет - «никоим образом не отражается на уважении и восхищении, которые мы испытываем ко всему нашему педо+ персоналу в униформе и без нее»! Бугагагагага!
Тут вот Гугл показал инфу про некоторых персонажей из сообщества потрахать какое-нибудь безобидное деревцо и называется это дендрофилия. Это ж надо! Мечтать присунуть каждому дереву вокруг! И это нормально с головой!?

----------


## Fencer

УКРСПЕЦЭКСПОРТ НА ВЫСТАВКЕ ПОДПИСАЛ КОНТРАКТ НА РЕМОНТ САМОЛЕТА ИЛ-78 ДЛЯ ВВС ПАКИСТАНА https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29958/38/

----------


## Fencer

ЛГАРЗ ПЕРЕДАЛ ВОЕННЫМ ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ ОТРЕМОНТИРОВАННЫЙ МИГ-29 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30013/38/

----------


## Fencer

558 АРЗ в установленный срок исполнил контракт на капитально-восстановительный ремонт Су-25 ВВС Болгарии

----------


## Сергей-1982

> Компания Rafael Advanced Defense Systems усовершенствовала свою ракету класса "воздух-воздух" пятого поколения Python-5 добавив возможность подключения к сети, что позволяет ей обнаруживать цели в тактической воздушной среде  с вспомогательных самолетов оснащенных программно-определяемой радиосистемой (SDR) Rafael- Global Link, основанной на запатентованной Rafael технологии, BNET... Как следствие, современный истребитель, оснащенный Global Link, может запускать ЗРК Python-5 по цели полученной из тактической сети, без включения собственного радара"


https://www.janes.com/defence-news/n...lobal-link-sdr

----------


## Fencer

"Авиакон" модернизировал еще один Ми-8 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30095/38/
"Авиакон" заканчивает ремонт вертолета для Афганистана https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30098/38/

----------


## Fencer

Сербия заказывает новые партии мощного оружия у России https://discover24.ru/2021/07/serbiy...hiya-u-rossii/

----------


## Fencer

Ил-76МД б/н 76661 ВСУ https://korabelov.info/2021/07/20533...oedinenij-vsu/

----------


## Fencer

Выбрали Ми-171 вместо тяжёлых «Чинуков»: пресса возмущена закупкой российских вертолётов Филиппинами https://topwar.ru/184810-vybrali-mi-...lippinami.html

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны Украины готовит заказ еще на два самолета Ан-178 производства ГП "Антонов". https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30246/38/

----------


## Avia M

Украинские специалисты изучают возможность самостоятельного производства истребителей Су-27 и МиГ-29. 

https://iz.ru/1197604/2021-07-24/na-...medium=desktop

Отрадно. :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> Украинские специалисты изучают возможность самостоятельного производства истребителей Су-27 и МиГ-29. 
> 
> https://iz.ru/1197604/2021-07-24/na-...medium=desktop
> 
> Отрадно.


Специалисты сами хоть понимают, что обсуждают - на Украине нет ни одного завода, которые производили МиГ-29 и Су-27, а только если и были, то АРЗ и там только ремонт производился.

----------


## Fencer

Ан-70 поднялся в воздух после длительного перерыва https://topwar.ru/185309-an-70-podnj...-pereryva.html

----------


## OKA

" Боевая авиация афганской национальной армии в субботу нанесла удары по позициям боевиков движения "Талибан" (запрещено в России) в провинциях Бадахшан и Балх, в результате чего убито не менее 40 боевиков.
       "В ходе авиаудара по скоплению боевиков на территории уезда Яван провинции Бадахшан убит 21 террорист, включая трех видных ключевых командиров и двух террористов из Чечни, еще 11 получили ранения, включая судью талибов в этом районе Мавлави Валиуллу", - сообщил пресс-центр министерства обороны Афганистана.
       Также сообщается об уничтожении двух автомобилей противника, большого количества легкого, тяжелого оружия и боеприпасов.
       В то же время, по сообщению пресс-центра 209 корпуса афганской национальной армии "Шохин", в результате двух авиаударов в провинции Балх убит 21 талиб.
       "Сегодня в 10:35 и 10:50 афганские ВВС нанесли удары по скоплению боевиков в селении Мир-Касим уезда Чимтал в провинции Балх. В результате этих атак был убит 21 боец талибов, уничтожено 14 мотоциклов, один автомобиль Corolla", - сообщил "Интерфаксу" начальник пресс-центра 209 корпуса Ханиф Резаи.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...554193&lang=RU



Пишут про "Супер Тукано" и амерские B-52H :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6947620.html

К афганским военнослужащим у бойцов "запрещённой организации" итак отношение было, как амерским шакалам, а теперь судьбе пленных лётчиков вряд ли позавидуешь.. 

Не всем "переводчикам" достанется билет на последний пароход в амерский "рай"...

----------


## OKA

" 1 августа 2021 года президент Туркмении Гурбангулы Бердымухамедов в ходе визита на авиабазу ВВС Туркмении под Ашхабадом совершил полет на учебно-боевом самолете Leonardo М-346FA. На аэродроме также можно заметить недавно поступившие в состав ВВС этой центральноазиатской страны легкие турбовинтовые боевые самолеты Embraer EMB-314 (A-29B) Super Tucano и два военно-транспортных самолета Leonardo C-27NG. Ранее сообщалось о том, что Туркменистан в 2019 году подписал контракты с итальянской стороной на приобретение Туркменией шести самолетов М-346, а также   двух  самолетов C-27NG. Первые два турбовинтовых учебно-боевых самолета Embraer EMB-314E (А-29) Super Tucano, построенных для ВВС Туркмении на предприятии Embraer S.A в бразильском штате Сан-Паулу прибыли заказчику в июне 2021 года.". 




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2378615.html

----------


## OKA

" Агентство министерства обороны США по военному сотрудничеству (Defense Security Cooperation Agency – DSCA) 30 июля 2021 года направило Конгрессу США уведомление о планируемой предстоящей продаже Израилю по линии американской программы межправительственных иностранных военных продаж Foreign Military Sales (FMS) 18 тяжелых транпортных вертолетов Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) CH-53K King Stallion. Данная поставка одобрена Государственным департаментом США. Общая стоимость предполагаемой поставки составит 3,4 млрд долл, включая пакеты обучения и технической поддержки.

Cо стороны bmpd напомним, что в феврале 2021 года министерство обороны Израиля сообщило о решении приобрести новые американские тяжелые транспортные вертолеты Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) СН-53К King Stallion для замены наличного парка транспортных вертолетов Sikorsky СН-53 Sea Stallion (имеющих в Израиле обозначение Yasur). Приобретение вертолетов СН-53К будет вестись, само собой разумеется, в счет американской военной помощи. Израиль станет первым иностранным заказчиком вертолета СН-53К.

ВВС Израиля длительное время (с 2009 года) планировали закупку новых тяжелых транспортных вертолетов для замены парка своих вертолетов этого назначения Sikorsky СН-53 Sea Stallion (фактически Израилю поставлялись вертолеты в экспортной коммерческой модификации S-65C-3, примерно аналогичные версии CH-53D, вертолеты в Израиле получили обозначение Yasur), эксплуатируемых с 1969 года и неоднократно модернизировавшихся. Сейчас в составе ВВС Израиля находятся, как считается, 18 вертолетов в модификации Yasur 2000 и пять в модификации Yasur 2025.

Выбор ВВС Израиля фактически производился между вертолетами Sikorsky (Lockheed Martin) СН-53К King Stallion и Boeing CH-47F Chinook. Вертолеты Chinook неоднократно рассматривались для закупок израильской стороной, но всякий раз отвергались, и в итоге выбор был сделан также в пользу преемственной конструкции по отношению к СН-53 - вертолета СН-53К. Всего, как считается, в целом возможна закупка Израилем 19-20 (по другим данным - до 25) вертолетов СН-53К.

Вертолет СН-53К создавался с 2006 года Sikorsky Aircraft (c 2015 года в составе корпорации Lockheed Martin) в интересах авиации морской пехоты США и является дальнейшим развитием семейства тяжелых транспортных вертолетов Sikorsky СН-53 (S-65 и S-80). Вертолет СН-53К призван заменить в авиации морской пехоты США вертолеты предшествующей модификации СН-53Е Super Stallion (S-80). Первый полет первого образца СН-53К cостоялся в 2015 году, поставка первого вертолета малой серии (LRIP) морской пехоте США сейчас ожидается в сентябре 2021 года, с достижением вертолетами оперативного статуса в 2023-2024 годах. Всего для авиации морской пехоты США планируется закупка 200 вертолетов СН-53К.

СН-53К станет самым тяжелым серийным вертолетом в мире после российского Ми-26, имея максимальный взлетный вес около 40 тонн и максимальный вес полезной нагрузки 15,9 тонны. Вертолет оснащается тремя турбовальными двигателями General Electric GE38-1В (Т408) взлетной мощностью по 7500 л.с.". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4363295.html

----------


## OKA

> "... Пишут про "Супер Тукано" и амерские B-52H :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6947620.html
> 
> К афганским военнослужащим у бойцов "запрещённой организации" и так отношение было, как амерским шакалам, а теперь судьбе пленных лётчиков вряд ли позавидуешь.. 
> 
> Не всем "переводчикам" достанется билет на последний пароход в амерский "рай"...


" Пилот афганских ВВС убит в субботу в пригороде Кабула в результате атаки боевиков движения "Талибан" (запрещено в России), сообщил пресс-секретарь талибов Забихулла Муджахид.

"Пилот вертолета Хамидулла Азими был убит в районе Базар Кала Чар Сук уезда Чахар Асяб в Кабуле сегодня утром. Он погиб в результате взрыва, а его автомобиль был уничтожен", - говорится в сообщении представителя талибов в твиттер.

Летчик был взорван в своей машине, куда подложили самодельное взрывное устройство.

Талибы в последнее время объявили "охоту на пилотов", потому что винят их в многочисленных жертвах в своих рядах. По имеющимся данным, это уже пятый летчик афганских ВВС, убитый боевиками за последние несколько недель.". 

https://www.interfax.ru/world/783078

" Самолет В-52 ВВС США вечером в субботу нанес авиаудар по позициям движения "Талибан" (запрещено в России) в городе Шеберган центре провинции Джаузджан на северо-западе страны, сообщил заместитель начальника пресс-центра министерства обороны Афганистана Фавад Аман.

Афганские военные сообщили о гибели почти 200 боевиков, включая их лидера, в результате авиаудара в субботу вечером. Уточняется, что талибы планировали совершить нападение на силы обороны и безопасности в районе Тепаи Тагишахр в Шебергане.

Талибы штурмуют город Шеберган, который является малой родиной бывшего вице-президента, лидера партии Национальное исламское движение Афганистана (объединяет тюркоязычное население страны) маршала Абдул-Рашида Дустума с начала июня. Дустум, который в июне-июле находился на лечении в Турции, вернулся на родину в начале августа.

Возвращение маршала совпало по времени с началом наиболее активного наступления боевиков на город. Накануне правительственным силам в Шебергане, которыми командует старший сын Дустума - Ёрмухаммад, удалось отразить очередной штурм талибов, сотни боевиков убиты. Но, несмотря на большие потери, талибы стянули в Джаузджан боевиков из соседних провинций, осада Шеберагана в субботу продолжалась. По последним данным, в субботу вечером талибы смогли захватить значительную часть города.". 

https://www.interfax.ru/world/783097

----------


## OKA

" Россия вряд ли примет решение об оперативной поставке боевых вертолетов в Афганистан в ответ на просьбу Кабула, который пока не может сдержать наступление "Талибана" (запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация), сообщил "Интерфаксу" в четверг бывший начальник международно-договорного управления Минобороны РФ генерал-лейтенант в отставке Евгений Бужинский.
       "Я исключаю вариант, при котором будет срочно принято решение - остановить выполнение гособоронзаказа и начать поставлять вертолеты в Афганистан. Мне кажется, что это не реально", - сказал он.
       "Другое дело, если есть какие-то свободные возможности - можно и поставить", - отметил Бужинский. Однако в этом случае, по его словам, есть риск поссориться с движением "Талибан". "Этот фактор также надо иметь в виду", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.
       Бужинский заявил, что талибы продолжают наступление в Афганистане, но ситуация еще может измениться, если США начнут массированные бомбардировки. "США вывели войска из Афганистана с земли, но могут начать заниматься своим любимым делом - утюжить "Талибан" с воздуха", - сказал он.
       Глава афганского МИД Ханиф Атмар заявил в четверг в интервью радио "Эхо Москвы", что Кабул готов купить у России боевые вертолеты и ждет ответа от российского правительства.
       "Мы для укрепления наших военно-воздушных сил просили и предлагали приобрести у российской стороны новые вертолеты. И, естественно, речь идет о том, что эти вертолеты будут приобретены нашими ресурсами, нашими финансами. И я ожидаю по этому вопросу ответа от РФ", - сказал Атмар в эфире радио "Эхо Москвы".
       Он заявил, что Кабул заинтересован в "ремонте вертолетов типа Ми-17 или Ми-35, которые ранее были прямо или опосредованно приобретены у РФ".
       Вертолеты семейства Ми-8/Ми-17 предназначены для транспортировки грузов, техники, личного состава и выполнения различных специальных задач.
       Ми-35 - многоцелевой ударный вертолет, модернизированная версия вертолета Ми-24. Экипаж вертолета - два человека: пилот и оператор вооружения. На борт принимаются до восьми человек десанта.
       Боевики движения "Талибан" утверждают, что захватили резиденцию губернатора провинции Герат в одноименном центре, на западе страны. Герат - третий по величине город Афганистана.
       Ранее в четверг "Талибан" объявил о захвате города Кандагар, центра одноименной провинции на юге Афганистана, второго города страны по численности населения. Если информация о взятии талибами Кандагара подтвердится, это будет третий за день и двенадцатый из 34 провинциальных центров страны, перешедших под контроль талибов.
       "Талибан", захватив ранее в четверг город Газни, теперь находятся примерно в 130 км от столицы Афганистана, сообщило Associated Press.
       Взятие под контроль Газни - стратегически важная для талибов победа, так как теперь они контролируют проходящую через город автомагистраль: она связывает Кабул с югом страны.
       Как отмечает Associated Press, пока талибы не представляют непосредственной военной угрозы для Кабула. Тем не менее, в настоящее время они контролируют уже около двух третей территории Афганистана и чуть меньше трети административных центров афганских провинций.
       Министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу сообщил 10 августа, что "Талибан" контролирует границу с Узбекистаном и Таджикистаном, но обещал не атаковать соседние страны.
       "Его лидеры ("Талибана") говорят о том, что мы не будем предпринимать никаких попыток деструктивных по пресечению границы, по атакам на сопредельные территории", - сказал Шойгу на встрече с участниками молодежного образовательного форума "Территория смыслов".". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...554862&lang=RU

Ну если сами амеры прогнозируют осенью падение нынешнего  правительства ( https://www.vesti.ru/article/2599770),  то какой резон с ним дела вести.

----------


## OKA

Две "восьмёрки" добавились в трофеи :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6982031.html

Даже 4 :

".. Как минимум четыре Ми-17 ВВС Афганистана были захвачены боевиками запрещенного в России движения в районе аэропорта Герата и штаб-квартиры разгромленного 207-го корпуса "Зафар" афганской армии. Два из них в нерабочем состоянии стояли в ангарах, а вот два вертолета снаружи внешне выглядят целыми... ". 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1025491.html

----------


## OKA

" 14 августа 2020 года на авиабазе Чирчик Ташкентского военного округа Вооруженных сил Республики Узбекистан прошел воздушный парад в честь "Дня воздушного флота" Узбекистана.
Дата празднования установлена приказом министра обороны Республики Узбекистан от 24 марта 2017 года.". 

Фото и ролик) 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2387911.html

----------


## OKA

" По меньшей мере 78 самолетов военно-транспортной авиации США задействованы в эвакуации американских дипломатов, сотрудников других натовских дипмиссий и помогавших Западу в борьбе с движением "Талибан" (запрещенная в РФ террористическая организация) граждан Афганистана, которые находятся в аэропорту Кабула, следует из данных западных авиаресурсов.
       В операции также принимают участие 10 британских и 4 канадских военно-транспортных самолета. В понедельник для эвакуации ожидается прибытие германских и испанских самолетов.
       По данным BBC, посол США в Афганистане уже покинул Кабул. Как следует из данных западных авиаресурсов, специальный борт государственного департамента США вылетел из аэропорта имени Хамида Карзая. Британский телеканал Channel 4 сообщает, что посол Великобритании пока еще находится в аэропорту. В настоящее время все гражданские рейсы из Кабула прекращены, осуществляются только вылеты военно-транспортных самолетов, сообщили в НАТО.
       Тем временем западные СМИ передают, что на дороге, ведущей из захваченного талибами Кабула в аэропорт, замечены армейские внедорожники "Хамви" с боевиками, слышна периодическая перестрелка, в небе барражируют вертолеты.
       Как следует из выложенных очевидцами в соцсетях видео кадрах, в самом международном аэропорту царит хаос. Здание и летное поле заполнено толпами людей, которые пытаются попасть на улетающие самолеты.
       Периметр аэропорта находится под плотной обороной американских войск. Там находится примерно 3 тыс. военнослужащих США, а также 600 британских.
       Ранее телеканал CNN со ссылкой на знакомые с ситуацией источники сообщил, что США намерены за 72 часа полностью эвакуировать свое посольство в Кабуле. Большинство дипломатов вернутся на родину, а небольшая группа пока что останется работать в международном аэропорту Кабула.
       Афганистан к настоящему моменту уже покинули порядка 500 сотрудников посольства США в Кабуле, и там остаются порядка 4 тыс. американских и афганских сотрудников дипмиссии США, сообщает CNN со ссылкой на источники в военных кругах.
       Силы талибов, вошедшие в воскресенье в Кабул и занявшие президентскую резиденцию, заявили, что освободили Афганистан и считают войну, которую они вели, завершенной.
       Ранее в воскресенье президент Афганистана Ашраф Гани заявил, что покинул страну, чтобы не допустить кровопролития. "Талибан" ясно дало понять, что готово провести кровавое нападение на Кабул, чтобы изгнать меня. Чтобы не допустить кровопролития, я решил уехать", - написал Гани в Фейсбуке.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...555101&lang=RU

----------


## Pilot

Похоже афганский Супер Тукано разбился в Узбекистане. Оба летчика госпитализированы

----------


## Avia M

Самолет ВВС Афганистана был сбит системой противовоздушной обороны Узбекистана при попытке нарушения границы, заявили РИА Новости в минобороны Узбекистана.

----------


## Айдар

> Самолет ВВС Афганистана был сбит системой противовоздушной обороны Узбекистана при попытке нарушения границы, заявили РИА Новости в минобороны Узбекистана.


тот район зона отвественности FD 2000  ПРОИЗВОДСТВА КНР

----------


## Pilot

Генпрокуратура Узбекистана подтвердила, что самолет самолет Embraer, столкнувшийся с узбекским МиГ-29 в небе над Узбекистаном, принадлежал ВВС Афганистана. Все пилоты живы, они катапультировались, сообщается на сайте Генпрокуратуры Узбекистана.

По данным ведомства, инцидент произошел 15 августа в Сурхандарьинской области на границе с Афганистаном. Установлено, что

три военных самолета Embraer 314 ВВС Афганистана запросили разрешение на посадку в аэропорту Ханабад в Карши в Кашкадарьинской области на юге Узбекистана. Они были перенаправлены в аэропорт Термез (административный центр в Сурхандарьинской области) при сопровождении двух военных самолетов Миг-29 ВВС Узбекистана МиГ-29.

«Однако в ходе наблюдения самолеты Embraer 314 и МИГ-29 столкнулись и разбились в Шерабадском районе Сурхандарьинской области. Пилоты этих самолетов приземлились на парашютах»,— сообщили в надзорном ведомстве.

Ранее в минобороны Узбекистана сообщили, что самолет военно-воздушных сил Афганистана был сбит системой противовоздушной обороны Узбекистана при попытке нарушить границу. Впоследствии узбекские СМИ сообщили, что двое военнослужащих Афганистана, находившихся на борту судна, были госпитализированы.

----------


## Fencer

УКРАИНСКУЮ АВИАЦИЮ ОБЕСПЕЧИТ ТОПЛИВОМ АЗЕРБАЙДЖАН https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30448/36/

----------


## Fencer

КАЗАХСКИЙ АН-74 ПРИБЫЛ ДЛЯ РЕМОНТА В УКРАИНУ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30479/38/

----------


## OKA

> Генпрокуратура Узбекистана подтвердила, что самолет самолет Embraer, столкнувшийся с узбекским МиГ-29 в небе над Узбекистаном, принадлежал ВВС Афганистана. Все пилоты живы, они катапультировались, сообщается на сайте Генпрокуратуры Узбекистана.
> 
> По данным ведомства, инцидент произошел 15 августа в Сурхандарьинской области на границе с Афганистаном. Установлено, что
> 
> три военных самолета Embraer 314 ВВС Афганистана запросили разрешение на посадку в аэропорту Ханабад в Карши в Кашкадарьинской области на юге Узбекистана. Они были перенаправлены в аэропорт Термез (административный центр в Сурхандарьинской области) при сопровождении двух военных самолетов Миг-29 ВВС Узбекистана МиГ-29.
> 
> «Однако в ходе наблюдения самолеты Embraer 314 и МИГ-29 столкнулись и разбились в Шерабадском районе Сурхандарьинской области. Пилоты этих самолетов приземлились на парашютах»,— сообщили в надзорном ведомстве.
> 
> Ранее в минобороны Узбекистана сообщили, что самолет военно-воздушных сил Афганистана был сбит системой противовоздушной обороны Узбекистана при попытке нарушить границу. Впоследствии узбекские СМИ сообщили, что двое военнослужащих Афганистана, находившихся на борту судна, были госпитализированы.


Вылеты "неизвестных" воздушных сил, "запрещённых",  или нет(но это не точно), иностранных, или нет(опять жэж), где-то в районах бывших английских колоний... 

Там что-то непонятное.. На кадрах, в т.ч...

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1028118.html

----------


## Айдар

Airbus сообщил что ВВС Казахстана заказали два A400M, первый будет поставлен в 2024, в казахстане будет построен центр по обслуживанию C295M
https://www.airbus.com/newsroom/press-r … 400ms.html

----------


## Fencer

Четыре самолёта ВВС Азербайджана улетели в Турцию на учения https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/1/234436/

----------


## Fencer

АЭРОДРОМ В ОЗЕРНОМ ОТРЕМОНТИРУЕТ ТУРЕЦКО-УКРАИНСКИЙ КОНСОРЦИУМ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30561/36/

----------


## Fencer

АЗЕРБАЙДЖАН ВЫПОЛНИЛ РЕМОНТ ТРЕТЬЕГО ВЕРТОЛЕТА "МИ" https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30678/59/

----------


## Fencer

УКРАИНА ЗАКУПИТ ЕЩЕ 24 "BAYRAKTAR TB2" https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30666/36/

----------


## Pilot

17 сентября на авиабазе Whiteman AFB выкатился за пределы полосы и развернулся В-2. Судя по фото, подломил стойки.

----------


## Avia M

Министерство обороны Индии подписало в пятницу соглашение с испанским подразделением консорциума Airbus Defense and Space на закупку 56 средних военно-транспортных самолетов C-295. 
16 самолетов будут собраны и поставлены Airbus Defence and Space, остальные 40 самолетов будут изготовлены в Индии.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/12497403

----------


## Fencer

116-ой гвардейской штурмовой авиабазе 80 лет - 17 Сентября 2021 - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

Россия досрочно поставила комплектующие для самолетов МиГ-29 ВВС Болгарии https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/30/235817/

----------


## Fencer

Авиация Белорусского военного округа и Республики Беларусь - Форум

----------


## Avia M

Первый серийный тайваньский реактивный учебный самолет расширенной летной подготовки T-5 впервые поднялся в небо на авиабазе Чин Чуань Кан. Как сообщает Центральное новостное агентство острова, в полете его сопровождал прототип. К 2026 году военные Тайваня собираются получить 66 таких самолетов.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/10/22/t5

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны Норвегии приняло решение в этом году вывести из эксплуатации все свои 57 истребителей F-16AM/BM Fighting Falcon, находящихся в составе Luftforsvaret (норвежских Королевских ВВС). 

https://topwar.ru/188340-norvegija-d...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Китайскую копию советского МиГ-19 превратили в беспилотник https://topwar.ru/188304-kitajskuju-...spilotnik.html

----------


## Айдар

Казахстану переданы четыре модернизированных L-39
Капитальный ремонт также включал обширную модернизацию авионики
Контракт также включал переподготовку технического и авиационного персонала заказчика. После этого заказчик мог сразу начать использовать модернизированный самолет для обучения новых пилотов. Казахстан - очень требовательный пользователь L-39 из-за экстремальных климатических условий. Благодаря отличным техническим и авиационным характеристикам самолеты L-39 полностью соответствуют этим строгим критериям и могут успешно работать при огромных перепадах температур
В рамках капитального ремонта «Аэро Водоходы» также модернизировали авионику на казахстанских самолетах. Эта модернизация значительно облегчает дальнейший переход пользователя на новый L-39NG и переводит самолет L-39 в соответствие со стандартами, отвечающими требованиям обучения для самолетов следующего поколения.
«В ходе модернизации мы интегрировали в самолет L-39 ВВС Казахстана основные элементы стандартной авионики L-39NG, такие как проекционный дисплей от Speel Praha и многофункциональные дисплеи Genesis Aero Systems», - добавил он. Павел Тома, вице-президент по проектам «Аэро Водоходы»
https://airrecognition.com/index.php...azakhstan.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Какие секреты скрыл упавший в Средиземное море истребитель F-35*

- https://www.mk.ru/politics/2021/11/1...bitel-f35.html

Упавший на учениях в Средиземное море истребитель-невидимку F-35В ВВС Великобритании англичане ищут наперегонки с русскими. Об этом пишет британская Daily Mail. Она утверждает, что российских военных так сильно интересуют секретные технологии этого суперсовременного самолета 5-го поколения, что они готовы отправиться за ними на дно моря. И потому, чтобы не дать им овладеть технологическими тайнами, в районе падения F-35В сейчас дежурит команда охраны, состоящая их британских и американских военных.
Какие именно секреты они охраняют на дне Средиземного моря, «МК» рассказал военный эксперт, редактор издания «Арсенал Отечества» Алексей Леонков.
Напомним: это уже не первая авария новейшего американского F-35. В 2020 году F-35 четыре раза попадал в аварийные ситуации. В 2021-м трижды. Причем 13 июля сразу два истребителя F-35B попали под удар молнии. На сей раз палубный истребитель британских ВВС во время учений в Средиземном море взлетел с авианосца Queen Elizabeth, после чего у него случился отказ, по предварительным данным, двигателя. Летчику разрешили катапультировался, а самолет упал в море, где англичане сейчас его ищут.

F-35В – самый дорогой американский многофункциональный истребитель-бомбардировщик разработки американской компании Lockheed Martin. Эта модификация в серийном производстве стоит $108,1 млн. При этом он считается менее надежным, чем обычный F-16. А также, по мнению авторитетного американского журнала National Interest, по большинству технических и боевых характеристик уступает даже российскому Су-35С поколения 4++.

Неужели в таком случае, нашим военным настолько важны секреты его технологии, что они готовы лазить за ними по дну Средиземного моря, идя на конфликт с американцами и англичанами?

- Нет конечно, - уверенно заявляет Алексей Леонков. - Что касается какой-то там суперсекретный аппаратуры, то могу сказать: когда мы делали свой самолет 5-го поколения Су-57, то продвинулись намного дальше создателей F-35. Мы просто не стали играть с американцами в догонялки, а пошли своим путём. Поставили на свой самолёт то, что считали нужным, а не то, что делают американцы. Это раньше было: вот, дескать, американцы что-то сделали, так давайте и мы сделаем аналогичное. Они, к примеру, сделали в свое время «космический челнок» Space Shuttle, а мы сделаем такой же похожий «Буран». Ну сделали, и что? А сейчас мы идем своим путем. И поэтому нам не надо искать чужие секреты на дне моря.  

Основная «изюминка» F-35, которой американцы раньше очень гордились, - поясняет эксперт, это технология «стелс». Их политики и военные прямо так и заявляли: дескать, самолёт у нас самый что ни на есть невидимый, - рассказывает Леонков. - Американские аналитики доказывали, что ни один радар не способен его распознать. А наши военные всего лишь говорят о его пониженной радиолокационной заметности, так как для наших радаров он «невидимкой» не является. У нас есть уже несколько поколений радаров метрового диапазона, которые прекрасно видят этот самолёт. Причем достаточно далеко. Он летит и даже не знает, что уже обнаружен.

Эксперт напомнил, что когда F-35 лишь создавался, его манёвренность и скоростные характеристики были принесены в жертву стелс-технологии. В результате теперь в крейсерском режиме он не может летать на сверхзвуковой скорости, только на форсаже. 
Кроме того, двигатель этого самолета очень ресурсоемкий. Ему нужен большой запас топлива для вертикального взлёта и посадки, а также различных манёвров в воздухе. Из-за этого F-35 имеет ряд ограничений по оборудованию и вооружению. К примеру, у него имеется всего лишь один оружейный отсек. Так что военным приходится выбирать: либо много топлива и больше летаешь, либо больше аппаратуры и вооружения, но меньшее время полета.
-Нырять в глубины моря за такими «секретами» - замечает эксперт, - оно того просто не стоит. Я надеюсь, тенденция – идти своим путем – у нас устойчивая и сохранится надолго. Когда мы в области вооружений делаем аналоги чьего-то изделия, то возможно у нас оно даже выходит лучше, но пока мы догоняем, копируя кого-то, сами всё равно отстаём. И таких примеров много. Допустим, был у нас самолёт Ту-4, который мы скопировали с американского бомбардировщика В-29. В войсках он так и прижился. А когда мы начали делать свою линейку самолётов, на основе собственных конструкторских идей, оборудования, двигателей, тогда у нас получились самолёты, не имеющее мировых аналогов. И сейчас мы уже не догоняем, а идём вперёд своим путем. А потому искать чужие «секреты» на дне Средиземного моря – дорогое и бесполезное занятие. Тем более, вся «секретность» этого самолета стирается сразу же, как только его обнаруживает наш радар. А он его стабильно обнаруживает.  

Так что, по мнению Алексея Леонкова, английское издание сильно обольщается относительно нашей заинтересованности в поисках утонувшего F-35. Мы могли бы это, конечно, сделать, но исключительно ради поиска «черных ящиков» своей собственной техники, чтобы расшифровать их и понять причину падения. А охотится за чужими самолётом мы точно не намерены.

Эксперт напомнил, что в свое время, когда у японцев также в море упал самолет, они тоже очень беспокоились: русские придут, найдут и узнают наши секреты.

-Здесь примерно такая же ситуация, - говорит Леонков, - Но я думаю, что Daily Мail просто нужно в очередной раз убедить своих читателей, что они вместе с США – великие державы, у которых имеются супер-секреты. Они ведь даже фильм сняли про F-35 и его стелс-неуловимость. Только знаете, неуловимость эта как в том анекдоте про неуловимого Джо: почему он неуловим? Да потому, что его никто не ловит.

----------


## Let_nab

> *Какие секреты скрыл упавший в Средиземное море истребитель F-35*..............


*Есть вот такая версия....*

----------


## Avia M

Заместитель командующего американской авиабазой Мисава принес извинения за инцидент с самолетом F-16, который сбросил топливный бак в жилом районе на севере Японии. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/13075687

----------


## Fencer

> Заместитель командующего американской авиабазой Мисава принес извинения за инцидент с самолетом F-16, который сбросил топливный бак в жилом районе на севере Японии. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/13075687


https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/12/3/238727/

----------


## Fencer

ЗАВОД 410 ГА ПЕРЕДАЛ ВОЕННЫМ ОТРЕМОНТИРОВАННЫЙ АН-26 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31371/38/

----------


## Fencer

ВООРУЖЕННЫМ СИЛАМ ПЕРЕДАЛИ ТРИ САМОЛЕТА И ВЕРТОЛЕТ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31381/36/

----------


## Fencer

ВВС ЛАТВИИ ПОЛУЧИЛИ ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЙ АН-2 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31431/59/

----------


## Fencer

В УКРАИНЕ ПРОДОЛЖАЮТСЯ ИСПЫТАНИЯ МИГ-29УБ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31450/52/

----------


## Fencer

В КИРГИЗИИ ВО ВРЕМЯ ОБСЛУЖИВАНИЯ СЕРЬЕЗНО ПОВРЕДИЛИ АН-26 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31479/63/

----------


## Fencer

На Украине отремонтировали почти все истребители МиГ-29 https://voennoedelo.com/posts/id1834...s4zqh4hxk5vidn

----------


## Avia M

Власти Индонезии отказались от приобретения 11 многофункциональных российских истребителей Су-35 из-за нехватки бюджетных средств.
Отмечается, что правительство Индонезии рассматривает приобретение французских истребителей Rafale и американских Boeing F-15 EX.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Интересно, EX предлагается к продаже в ближайшей перспективе? Американцы планируют демпинговать?... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Интересно, EX предлагается к продаже в ближайшей перспективе?


F-15IA




> Американцы планируют демпинговать?...


Почему бы и нет. Дадут невозвратные кредиты, что-то заберут пальмовым маслом.. Это их стиль.

----------


## Fencer

НА ЛГАРЗ ОТРЕМОНТИРОВАЛИ ЕЩЕ ОДИН САМОЛЕТ ДЛЯ ВОЗДУШНЫХ СИЛ ВСУ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31562/38/

----------


## Let_nab

Украинские летаки отрабатывают войнушку с Россией.... 
Как он быстро то от самолёта побежал! Хоть за это получит "отлично".

----------


## Pilot

Очень старое видео. Миргород, летчик Виктория Мекотова. После этого летала на Бе-12

----------


## Любомирский

Списочный состав ВВС стран мира по версии журнала flightglobal
https://www.flightglobal.com/download?ac=83735

----------


## Let_nab

*Вот это другое дело от нашей российской действительности, когда кичатся по всем СМИ парой-тройкой сырых планеров без своих двигателей и про вооружение не упоминаю (которые пока и самолётами какого-то поколения не назвать) или заводами "отечественных" БПЛА по всей стране.*

Массовый взлёт F-35, Аляска!

----------


## Fencer

Украинское ГК "Укрспецэкспорт" сообщило о завершении капитально-восстановительного ремонта (КВР) самолета-заправщика Ил-78МП военно-воздушных сил Пакистана.(бортовой номер номер R11-003). https://t.me/aviadispet4er/66858

----------


## Let_nab

Американское официальное видео о недавней покупке Украиной турецких БПЛА...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Появилось видео падения F-35С с палубы авианосца "Карл Винсон".

----------


## Let_nab

*Полюбасу - их мультики и модельки круче!*

----------


## Fencer

Вертолет Ми-17 разбился в Венесуэле https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2022...17332483.shtml

----------


## Red307

Сейчас больше информация об украинских ВВС интересна. Как они там.

----------


## Евгений

Истребитель Су-27 ВВС Украины совершил несанкционированный перелет румынской границы. Об этом сообщается на сайте министерства национальной обороны Румынии.

Су-27 был посажен двумя румынскими F-16 на авиабазе Бакэу.

Уточняется, что инцидент произошел около 6:15 по местному времени в северной части Румынии. В настоящий момент выясняются обстоятельства случившегося, будут приняты все необходимые юридические меры.

В Минобороны Румынии также добавили, что военные ведут наблюдение в связи с ситуацией на Украине. «Руководство министерства национальной обороны предприняло все необходимые меры реагирования», — добавили в ведомстве.

----------


## Антоха

> Сейчас больше информация об украинских ВВС интересна. Как они там.


Подтверждается информация о двух сбитых Bayraktar TB2 в районе населённого пункта Счастьем
В сети появились видео нанесения высокоточных ракетных ударов по аэродромам Луцк и Ивано-Франковск...

----------


## Fencer

> Подтверждается информация о двух сбитых Bayraktar TB2 в районе населённого пункта Счастьем
> В сети появились видео нанесения высокоточных ракетных ударов по аэродромам Луцк и Ивано-Франковск...


Вот подходящая ветка есть Украинская "мобилизация" для этого.

----------


## Pilot

По всем авиабазам нанесены удары, пво практически уничтожено. наша авиация спокойно проводит вертолетные десанты вокруг киева. Над городом гоняют МиГ-29, но не понятно чьи. Сбит Ан-26 Укр ВВС

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Над городом гоняют МиГ-29, но не понятно чьи.


на вид ВСУшный

----------


## Pilot

так может его сбили? есть фото катапультировавшегося летчика под Киевом

----------


## Polikarpoff

> так может его сбили? есть фото катапультировавшегося летчика под Киевом


В новостях пишут что наш Грач упал из-за неисправности, летчик прыгнул, подобран и доставлен в часть

----------


## Red307

> на вид ВСУшный
> Вложение 108899


У нас вообще миги есть кроме тех, что в Армении?

----------


## Антоха

> У нас вообще миги есть кроме тех, что в Армении?


Липецк, Кущёвская, Астрахань и Кубинка

----------


## Pilot

> В новостях пишут что наш Грач упал из-за неисправности, летчик прыгнул, подобран и доставлен в часть


по инфе мо он упал под Воронежем.

----------


## Morsunin

В результате воздушной атаки российских войск на аэропорт Гостомель под Киевом был сожжен один из самых больших и мощных самолетов в мире украинского производства АН-225 «Мрия».
Об этом Радио Свобода сообщили два информированных источника на предприятии «Антонов» и подтвердил городской голова города Буча.
Согласно сайту мониторинга воздушных судов Flight Radar, самолет АН-225 «Мрия» с бортовым номером UR-82060 5 февраля прилетел из аэропорта Биллунд в Дании в аэропорт ГП «Антонов» в Гостомеле. После этого борт оттуда не вылетал
«После 5-го авианалета разбомбили «Мрию» полностью. Это произошло в первый день (24 февраля – ред.). Обстреливали из вертолетов»..

----------


## Fencer

В Румынии разбился вертолет, летевший на поиски пропавшего истребителя https://www.vesti.ru/article/2684213

----------


## Fencer

> В результате воздушной атаки российских войск на аэропорт Гостомель под Киевом был сожжен один из самых больших и мощных самолетов в мире украинского производства АН-225 «Мрия».
> Об этом Радио Свобода сообщили два информированных источника на предприятии «Антонов» и подтвердил городской голова города Буча.
> Согласно сайту мониторинга воздушных судов Flight Radar, самолет АН-225 «Мрия» с бортовым номером UR-82060 5 февраля прилетел из аэропорта Биллунд в Дании в аэропорт ГП «Антонов» в Гостомеле. После этого борт оттуда не вылетал
> «После 5-го авианалета разбомбили «Мрию» полностью. Это произошло в первый день (24 февраля – ред.). Обстреливали из вертолетов»..


⚡️Мрiя: новый ракурс.

Опубликован новый спутниковый снимок аэропорта Гостомель!
Антонов Ан-225 виднеется под крышей повреждённого ангара, но характерный двухкилевой хвост выглядит целым и даже «висящим» в воздухе. Это может говорить о том, что борт хоть и получил, скорее всего, повреждения, но не уничтожен полностью.
Снимок датируется 28 февраля.
Снимок номер два — 20 февраля.
P.S. Поражает прочность конструкций ангара. Кстати, такие же используются на аэродроме Ульяновск-Восточный, где базируются Ан-124 Волга-Днепр и проходят ремонт борта ВКС РФ. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...=topicTextMore

----------


## Fencer

> В Румынии разбился вертолет, летевший на поиски пропавшего истребителя https://www.vesti.ru/article/2684213


ПОДРОБНОСТИ КРУШЕНИЯ МИГ-21 В РУМЫНИИ: ПОГИБ ПИЛОТ И РАЗБИЛСЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТ, КОТОРЫЙ ВЫЛЕТЕЛ НА ПОМОЩЬ https://tsargrad.tv/news/podrobnosti...pomoshh_505436

----------


## Let_nab

> ⚡️Мрiя: новый ракурс.
> 
> Опубликован новый спутниковый снимок аэропорта Гостомель!
> Антонов Ан-225 виднеется под крышей повреждённого ангара, но характерный двухкилевой хвост выглядит целым и даже «висящим» в воздухе. Это может говорить о том, что борт хоть и получил, скорее всего, повреждения, но не уничтожен полностью.
> Снимок датируется 28 февраля.
> Снимок номер два — 20 февраля.
> P.S. Поражает прочность конструкций ангара. Кстати, такие же используются на аэродроме Ульяновск-Восточный, где базируются Ан-124 Волга-Днепр и проходят ремонт борта ВКС РФ. https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...=topicTextMore


*Фсё! Пи*дец Мрии... Когда российские десантники высаживались на аэродроме. Кстати, украинская охрана из ВСУ просто разбежалась. То ВСУ начали долбить по аэродрому артиллерией и их снаряды побили ангары и попали в Мирию. До этого она стояла в вполне нормальном состоянии. Так что уничтожили эти мудаки великое творение советского народа, как и свою Украину.*

----------


## Morsunin

Военный самолет США с четырьмя членами экипажа на борту в ходе учений потерпел крушение на севере Норвегии, сообщили в пятницу местные власти.
Отмечается, что самолет MV-22B Osprey, принадлежащий Корпусу морской пехоты США, принимал участие в военных учениях НАТО под названием "Холодный ответ".
Спасательный вертолет и норвежский военный самолет Orion в ходе поисковой операции обнаружили обломки разбившегося самолета.

----------


## Let_nab

Пишут, что фото 1 сентября 2020 года с Украины...
Летаки потренировались с посадками на трассу...

----------


## AndyK

> Летаки потренировались с посадками на трассу...


Было такое дело...

----------


## Fencer

В результате катастрофы военного самолета в Алжире погиб пилот https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/29/242866/

----------


## Fencer

Болгария получит от США ракеты для истребителей F-16 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/11/243974/

----------


## Fencer

Военный самолет разбился в Иране https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/24/244341/

----------


## Fencer

Румыния продлила разрешение на эксплуатацию истребителей МиГ-21 LanceR https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/25/244381/

----------


## Fencer

Самолет ВВС Тайваня разбился в ходе тренировочного полета https://ria.ru/20220531/tayvan-1791911381.html

----------


## Fencer

В США разбился военный истребитель, пилот погиб https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/4/244720/

----------


## Fencer

ВВС NATO начали учения Ramstein Alloy в странах Балтии https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/6/244755/

----------


## Fencer

ТАЙВАНЬСКИЙ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЬ F-16 СОВЕРШИЛ ЖЕСТКУЮ ПОСАДКУ НА ГАВАЙЯХ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/06/07/720965.html

----------


## Fencer

В АФГАНИСТАНЕ ВОССТАНОВИЛИ ЕЩЕ ДВА САМОЛЕТА ВВС https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/06/09/721243.html

----------


## Fencer

В Калифорнии разбился самолет ВВС США https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/9/244835/
Истребитель упал на жилые дома в Китае https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/9/244840/

----------


## Fencer

Румыния закупит у Норвегии партию истребителей F-16 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/16/245025/

----------


## Avia M

Мьянма в марте получила первые два истребителя Су-30СМЭ Flanker из России.

https://armstrade.org/includes/perio...6/detail.shtml

----------


## Fencer

ВМС США обдумывают возможность восстановления упавшего в море истребителя F/A-18 Super Hornet https://topwar.ru/198910-vms-ssha-ob...er-hornet.html

----------


## Антоха

В июле 2022 года в Сербии прошли учения военно-воздушных сил и войск ПВО Сербии под названием "Молниеносный удар". 
В учениях было задействовано 10 истребителей МиГ-29СМ из состава 101-й истребительной авиационной эскадрильи 204-й авиабригады на авиабазе Батайница.

Напомню, что сейчас в ВВС Сербии 14 единиц МиГ-29, шесть их них были получены Сербией в дар от России ещё в 2016 году. Ещё четыре МиГ-29 Сербия приобрела в 2019 году Белоруссии.

Фото © Dmitrije Ostojic

----------


## Fencer

МИНОБОРОНЫ ПАКИСТАНА ПОДТВЕРДИЛО ГИБЕЛЬ ГЕНЕРАЛОВ ПРИ КРУШЕНИИ ВЕРТОЛЕТА https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/03/726431.html

----------


## Fencer

НА ЮГЕ ИРАНА РАЗБИЛСЯ СУ-22 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/03/726419.html

----------


## Fencer

Россия передала Мали военные самолеты и вертолеты https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/9/246569/

----------


## Avia M

На видео один Су-25...

https://youtu.be/nXkzSJMWEz8

----------


## Fencer

Филиппины подтвердили, что расторгают сделку о покупке 16 российских Ми-17 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/10/246608/

----------


## Fencer

В Болгарии сообщили о проблемах с ремонтом двигателей МиГ-29 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/10/246606/

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель F-4E ВВС Южной Кореи разбился над Желтым морем https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/12/246656/

----------


## Let_nab

*Таджикистан и Узбекистан передают авиатехнику США Украине*

Украинская армия использовала практически все запасы собственного вооружения и теперь воюет в основном тем, что поставляет ей Запад. То есть вопрос сроков окончания спецоперации напрямую завязан на возможность оружейных вливаний со стороны НАТО. И отказываться от них Запад не собирается. Более того, в Сенате США речь идет уже о баллистических ракетах для HIMARS и самолетах F-15 и F-16 для Киева, что еще недавно в США считалось абсолютно невозможным.
Российский политолог, историк, эксперт по проблемам стран Ближнего Востока и Центральной Азии Семен Багдасаров рассказал «МК» о крупной партии американского вооружения, которое может появиться на Украине в ближайшее время.

Сейчас развивается очень тревожная ситуация с возможными поставками на Украину вооружения, - говорит эксперт. - Хочу напомнить: когда американцы уходили из Афганистана, то большое количество самолётов и вертолётов вместе с афганскими экипажами перелетели в некоторые центральноазиатские страны – бывшие советские республики, граничащие с Афганистаном. Речь о более чем сотне самолетов и вертолетов. Это и наши российские вертолеты Ми-17, которые в свое время США купили у нас для афганской армии, и американские штурмовики, способные наносить удары по танкам и бронированной технике.

И вот теперь, как заявил один из представителей Минобороны США, эти приграничные с Афганистаном государства, оказывается, хотят отдать эту технику - боевые самолёты и вертолёты – американцам. Ясно, что конечный пункт этой поставки — Украина.

- Вы специально не называете эти страны?
- Это Таджикистан и Узбекистан.

- Зачем Штатам афганские самолеты и вертолеты?
- Как вы думаете, если США их действительно заберут, они к себе домой повезут их, что ли? Нет, конечно. Нетрудно догадаться, где они могут в ближайшее время оказаться. Подчеркиваю - это 100 вертолетов и самолетов! Представляете, если в зоне нашей специальной военной операции на Украине сейчас появятся несколько десятков вертолётов и несколько десятков штурмовиков?

- Но эта техника больше года не эксплуатировалась. Ее, видимо, долго придется приводить в рабочее состояние?
- Ничего подобного. Вся она находится в очень хорошем техническом состоянии. Эти самолеты и вертолеты всего лишь год простояли в сухом климате. С них, считай, пыль сдуть - и они готовы к работе. В своё время у нас часть авиации в Туркестанском военном округе находилась на длительном хранении. Потом просто с самолетов снимали заглушки, и они взлетали.

- Говорили, что американцы собираются поставлять Украине свои самолеты F-15 и F-16. Даже выделили деньги на подготовку украинских летчиков. 
- Да какие F-15 и F-16! Там уже в ближайшее время может появиться вот эта техника из Афганистана и очень серьёзно повлиять на ход боевых действий. Тем более для нее есть готовые афганские экипажи. Эти люди за возможность получить гражданство США пойдут на что угодно.

- Мы способны как-то не допустить отправку этих самолетов и вертолетов на Украину? По какому маршруту их туда можно перебросить?
- Маршрут может идти через Казахстан, Каспий, Южный Кавказ, Турцию, Болгарию и Румынию. А Румыния – это взлетел и сел уже на Украине.

- Да уж… А ведь маршрут большей частью проходит по территории стран, которые мы считаем союзниками. Ведь и Казахстан, и Таджикистан — страны ОДКБ. И где на это наша реакция? Почему мы не можем создать ситуацию, при которой сделать этого было бы невозможно? Да нам практически плюнули в лицо эти так называемые союзники.

Эти страны ОДКБ сначала участвовали в учениях «ЭФЕС-2022» под эгидой США. Тогда это были две страны. Сейчас в учениях, которые совместно с США проходят в Центральной Азии, участвуют уже три страны ОДКБ. И мы до сих пор искренне полагаем, что они – наши союзники?

И если сейчас нам эти союзнички устроят, что на Украине появится более сотни самолётов и вертолётов с уже подготовленными афганскими экипажами, как вы думаете, что будет? Это втрое хуже, чем поставки HIMARS. Поэтому мы сегодня должны сделать всё, чтобы такого не случилось. Тот, кто посмеет дать добро на эти поставки – наш враг. И действовать по отношению к нему мы должны именно как к врагу со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

По материалам МК
23:23 18.08.2022

----------


## Fencer

СМИ: МИГ-29 ВЫВЕДУТ В КОНЦЕ АВГУСТА ИЗ СОСТАВА ВВС СЛОВАКИИ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/18/727807.html

----------


## Fencer

Американские F-16 будут использовать еще 20 лет https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/22/246988/

----------


## Fencer

У истребителя ВВС Индонезии лопнула шина во время учений https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/23/247012/

----------


## Avia M

> У истребителя ВВС Индонезии лопнула шина


Вот так "новость". Шин у них и не сосчитать... :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

ВВС Великобритании отработают маневры в гражданских аэропортах https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/29/247181/
Польша и Чехия будут патрулировать небо над Словакией после ее отказа от МиГ-29 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/29/247151/

----------


## Let_nab

*Из Кремля доносится смех. Британцы назвали поломку нового авианосца позором*
- https://ria.ru/20220829/avianosets-1...=rian_partners

Читатели Daily Mail отреагировали на новость о поломке новейшего британского авианосца HMS Prince of Wales, спущенного на воду всего несколько лет назад.

"Мы правим морями. Мы хозяева и посмешище для всего мира", — пишет lusitano65.
"Приделайте ему паруса и проблема будет решена", — пошутил Cardpoints.
"Какой фарс. Наш самый большой военный корабль застрял в Ла-Манше, а к нам вторглись мигранты на резиновых лодках. Это правительство выше всяких презрений", — поделился мнением the-nth-wave.

Новый британский авианосец HMS Prince of Wales сломался вскоре после того, как отошел от берегов Соединенного Королевства для участия в учениях с США. Корабль стоимостью в три миллиарда фунтов стерлингов стоит на якоре вблизи острова Уайт. Его проверяют в связи с возникшими неполадками. Представитель военно-морского флота Великобритании заявил, что речь идет о некой "механической проблеме", но подробностей не уточнил.

----------


## Red307

Ria  в последнее время стала вываливать статьи "с мнением читателей". Новый жанр. Причем наконец в Ольгино начали этим "читателям" придумывать нормальные ники, а не беспорядочные  наборы символов )).

Ну и авианосец это все же ВМС, а не ВВС.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ria  в последнее время стала вываливать статьи "с мнением читателей". Новый жанр. Причем наконец в Ольгино начали этим "читателям" придумывать нормальные ники, а не беспорядочные  наборы символов )).
> 
> Ну и авианосец это все же ВМС, а не ВВС.


Прикольно наблюдать, когда персонажи с тупыми номерными Никами и аВами торчков из голливуда (не то что ольгинские) и работающие по методичкам в StratCom или CCDCOE у приболтов или в польше в самом центральном половом органе пропаганды Centralna Grupa Dzialan Psychologicznych отрабатывают с многочисленными правками своё умение в различии авианосцев ВМФ и ВВС НАТО.

----------


## Fencer

Армия США приостановила полеты вертолетов Chinook https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/31/247242/

----------


## Fencer

В Швеции временно ушли со службы 35 военных летчиков https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/1/247267/

----------


## Fencer

ВВС ГРЕЦИИ ПОЛУЧИЛИ ПЕРВЫЕ ДВА ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЯ F-16, МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЕ ДО УРОВНЯ VIPER https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/13/730259.html

----------


## Fencer

Южная Корея поставит Польше 48 истребителей FA-50 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/16/247779/
Болгария возьмет в лизинг истребители ВВС Франции и Швеции https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/16/247778/

----------


## Fencer

ВВС США обновляют двигатели самолетов для работы в Арктике https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/19/247842/

----------


## Fencer

Швейцария подписала с США контракт на покупку 36 истребителей F-35 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/19/247850/

----------


## Fencer

ВВС Индии выводят из своего состава истребители МиГ-21 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/20/247878/

----------


## Fencer

Грузия отмечает 30-летие ВВС https://agenda.ge/en/news/2022/3590

----------


## Fencer

Embraer и L3Harris создадут самолет-заправщик для ВВС США на базе бразильского KC-390 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/20/247854/

----------


## Fencer

Индонезия выплатила Франции аванс за истребители Rafale https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/21/247931/

----------


## Fencer

В Болгарии начата модернизация крупнейшей авиабазы страны https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/21/247926/

----------


## Fencer

Мьянма в ближайшее время получит новые российские многоцелевые истребители Су-30СМ https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/21/247905/

----------


## Fencer

Болгария планирует купить у США партию самолетов F-16 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/22/247980/

----------


## Fencer

> Индонезия выплатила Франции аванс за истребители Rafale https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/21/247931/


Индонезия получит французские истребители Rafale в 2026 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/22/247984/

----------


## Fencer

В Словакии рассчитывают, что Венгрия присоединится к охране воздушного пространства страны https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/26/248105/

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны Японии утвердило программы модернизации парка F-15 «Игл» и закупки F-35A/B «Лайтнинг-2» https://armstrade.org/includes/perio...7/detail.shtml

----------


## Fencer

Поставки Турции истребителей F-16 стали темой встречи советников президентов США и Турции https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/3/248332/

----------


## Fencer

В Финляндии начинаются крупные учения военно-воздушных сил Ruska 22 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/3/248316/

----------


## Fencer

ВВС США приостановили полеты более ста грузовых самолетов C-130 Hercules https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/4/248351/

----------


## Fencer

Минобороны Чехии направило в США запрос на закупку истребителей F-35 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/5/248405/

----------


## Fencer

Индия дополнительно закупит самолеты Су-30МКИ и вооружит их ракетами повышенной дальности https://topwar.ru/202985-indija-dopo...-dalnosti.html

----------


## Fencer

США предлагают Болгарии скидку за ускорение закупки F-16C/D https://armstrade.org/includes/perio...9/detail.shtml

----------


## Fencer

Болгария намерена закупить у США восемь истребителей F-16 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/26/249252/

----------


## Fencer

Глава минобороны Болгарии назвал дату отказа от самолетов МиГ-29 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/15/250098/

----------


## Let_nab

Событие значимое. Можно сказать происшедшее в Воздушно-космических силах, поэтому как бы относится и к авиации, если уж у нас руководство посчитало это так же.
Мне в одно время понравилась хохма:
- США напали на Ирак потому, что у них было химическое оружие! А почему Америка не нападёт на Северную Корею ведь у них есть ядерное оружие?
- Дело в том, что у Северной Кореи это оружие действительно есть...

....
Очень наглядно о ракетных пусках и ядерных испытаниях в КНДР.
Сейчас даже смешно вспоминать, как в начале правления Ким Чен Ына на Западе всерьез надеялись, что за счет образования в Европе, Ким Чен Ын пойдет по стопам Горбачева-Ельцина и предаст дело отца и деда, развалив социализм в КНДР и сдав страну Западу. А вот хрен...

----------


## Fencer

В Турции заявили о начале сборки прототипа национального истребителя пятого поколения https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/23/250505/

----------


## Let_nab

> Событие значимое. ..........


*В продолжение темы про пуски ракет в Северной Корее:*

Официальное заявление сестры Ким Чен Ына по поводу права КНДР проводить ракетные испытания.

ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ ЗАМЕСТИТЕЛЯ ЗАВЕДУЮЩЕГО ОТДЕЛОМ ЦК ТПК КИМ Ё ЧЖОН

Молодчики из МИД Южной Кореи 22 ноября назвали «провокацией» наше пользование правом на самозащиту и несли вздор о том, что рассматривают в этой связи применение т.н. дополнительных «персональных санкций».

Скверный поступок Южной Кореи, которая, как попугай, точь-в-точь повторяет заявление США о применении отдельных санкций против нашей страны, яснее подтверждает, что она является «верным псом» и приспешником Америки.

Каждый раз, когда я вижу поступки южнокорейских приспешников, мною овладевает крайнее ошеломление.

Курам на смех, что Южная Корея, которая как бродячая собака сохраняет жалкое существование лишь при помощи США, хочет какими-то ограничительными мерами помешать нам.

Если хозяин и его приспешник до сих пор так цепляются за бесполезные и ничтожные «санкции», то пусть вводят их хоть сто, хоть тысячу раз.

Вынуждена признать: если они хитро рассчитали, что своими ничтожными «санкциями» смогут выйти из нынешнего опасного положения, то они настоящие идиоты. По всей видимости, они просто не в состоянии с нами нормально сосуществовать.

Непонятно, почему южнокорейские граждане допускают «власть» идиотов во главе с Юн Сок Ёлем, которые после прихода к власти создают лишь новые опасные обстоятельства. При власти Мун Чжэ Ина Сеул, по крайней мере, не был нашей мишенью.

Еще раз предупреждаю нахалов и невежей: чем яростнее будут прибегать США и их южнокорейские марионетки к санкциям и нажиму против нас, тем усилятся наши ненависть и гнев, которые, как петля, задушат их.

https://t.me/nucdprk/1766 - цинк

----------


## Fencer

Комитет обороны Болгарии поддержал закупку второй партии F-16 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/24/250530/

----------


## Fencer

ВЕЛИКОБРИТАНИЯ ПОЛУЧИЛА ОЧЕРЕДНУЮ ПАРТИЮ АМЕРИКАНСКИХ ИСТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ F-35B https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/11/25/736331.html

----------


## Fencer

> Комитет обороны Болгарии поддержал закупку второй партии F-16 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/24/250530/


Власти Болгарии закупят у США восемь самолетов F-16 и боеприпасы https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/25/250604/

----------


## Fencer

Пентагон 2 декабря впервые покажет свой новый стратегический бомбардировщик B-21 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/25/250570/
19FOURTYFIVE: ОПРЕДЕЛЕНЫ ЗАДАЧИ НОВОГО БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКА B-21 RAIDER https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/11/25/736329.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Об иранском подходе к модернизации авиационного вооружения*

Конфликт на Украине выявил проблемы в российской системе строительства вооруженных сил, когда нужные образцы порой закупались в штучном количестве при одновременных больших тратах на бесполезные проекты. Программы модернизации старых изделий часто либо срывались, либо не приводили к улучшению характеристик.

На этом фоне контрастирует Иран, военно-промышленный комплекс которого смог качественно повысить боевой потенциал вооруженных сил без массовых закупок импортных дорогостоящих систем вооружения. Это хорошо видно на примере авиации.

*Что конкретно сделали иранцы?*

В условиях санкционного давления и ограниченного бюджета в стране пошли по пути значительного расширения возможностей старой техники. Так, устаревшие самолёты Су-22, F-4 или F-7 оснастили управляемыми высокоточными бомбами «Ясин» собственного производства.

Еще в декабре прошлого года мы приводили пример испытания одной из модификаций этого семейства в ходе учений «Великий Пророк — 17». Сейчас номенклатура производимых снарядов значительно расширилась.

Основными вариантами иранских планирующих бомб являются «Балабан» с дальностью до 25 км, а также «Ясин-1000» «Ясин-2000» с радиусом действия в 50 км. Они оснащаются боевым частями в 100, 225, 300, 450 и 925 килограмм.

Также ВПК Исламской республики запустил в серийное производство модификации «Ясин-1000ER» и «Ясин-500ER» с дальностью около 150 и 200 км соответственно. Наведение происходит через инерциальную и спутниковую навигационные системы. Сейчас местные инженеры работают над внедрением активной головки самонаведения в бомбы семейства «Ясин».

*О чем говорит пример Ирана?*

Продукция иранского ВПК наглядно демонстрирует возможность значительного увеличения боевого потенциала изделий за счет рациональной модернизации.

Фокус на расширении и серийном производстве номенклатуры высокоточных боеприпасов позволил довести самолеты 70-х годов выпуска до более-менее современного уровня.

Заявленная дальность поражения планирующих бомб в 50+ километров теоретически позволяет старым F-4 или Су-22 точечно наносить удары бомбами по объектам на значительном удалении от районов обнаружения ПВО противника.

*Были ли аналогичные работы в России?*

Да, но из-за отсутствия приоритета в таких разработках они шли медленно, а нормальной «обкатки» изделий в боевой обстановке не проводилось. В итоге к лету у ВКС появились планирующие авиабомбы, но и сейчас их количество недостаточно.

А ведь если бы активная деятельность в этом направлении началась еще лет 10 назад, то, возможно, российским бомбардировщикам 4++ поколения не пришлось бы кидать ОДАБы с предельно малых высот, заходя под ПЗРК противника.

источник: @rybar

----------


## Fencer

Номенклатура для F-35 по странам https://2022.f.a0z.ru/12/06-11230105-1.jpg

----------


## Let_nab

*Вооружённые силы Сербии приведены в полную боевую готовность.*

Сербам в Косово предъявлен ультиматум - разобрать баррикады на севере края.
Конфликт развивается в управляемом ключе, так как его подогревают из Брюсселя - у Сербии малоприятный выбор - либо война в условиях стратегического окружения, либо очередные уступки по Косово.

*Держитесь братушки.*

----------


## Fencer

Япония модернизирует аэропорты для использования боевых самолетов F-35 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/13/251235/

----------


## Fencer

В США выявили проблемы с новым учебно-тренировочным самолетом T-7A https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/14/251356/

----------


## Fencer

Бюджетный комитет Бундестага одобрил сделку с США по закупке истребителей F-35 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/14/251355/

----------


## Fencer

В составе индийских ВВС сформировали две эскадрильи истребителей Rafale https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/18/251503/

----------


## Let_nab

Чисто для информации, такое вот только появилося...  

*ВВС Украины. От развала СССР до СВО*

Часть №1. 90-е и нулевые.

----------


## Let_nab

Часть №2. Типы военных самолетов. Вооружение

----------


## Let_nab

Часть №3. Численность, структура, выводы

----------


## Red307

СУ-30СМЭ. Мьянма.

----------


## Fencer

Пентагон приостановил полеты всех 20 бомбардировщиков B-2 из-за проверки безопасности https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/20/251576/

----------


## Fencer

Колумбия приобретет французские истребители «Рафаль» https://armstrade.org/includes/perio...1/detail.shtml

----------


## Avia M

9 января 2023 года правительство Канады официально объявило о подписании соглашения с правительством США и компаниями Lockheed Martin и Pratt & Whitney о приобретении 88 истребителей пятого поколения Lockheed Martin F-35A.

----------

